# TBT Brawl Power Rankings



## Trela

<big><big>*The Bell Tree's Brawl Power Rankings!*</big></big>

What's up, my fellow TBT buddies? This thread is the place to go when you want to find out who's the best of the best here at TBT! For more than a year, players have hosted many Tournaments for SSBB here, and almost all of them have turned out successful. Our Brawl Community here has many players, itching to become the best they can be. This list shows these player's accomplishments!

Here's how this PR works: after every 1-5 Tournaments hosted here in the Wii and Virtual Console Forum, I will edit this PR List with the Top 6 players that have had the best placings in all of them. It'll also be based on how these players do against other players on the PR List!

Here's the current PR List of our best players here. Yoll did a great job these past Tournaments!

Last Updated: *4/11/10*

1st - Trela
2nd - PieDisliker
3rd - Hub12
4th - andyisjudo
5th - John102
6th - Zay+

Here's a list of some Honorable Mentions:

cornymikey (inactive)
Waluigi (didn't want to be on the PR List)
Azila (actually tried)

Tournaments used for this current PR List:

*TOMB 1* - http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7313537/1/?x=20
*TOMB 2* - http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7335509/1/?x=20
*TBT PR Tournament Part I* - http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7350598/1/?x=20#new
*TBT PR Tournament Part II* - http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7351228/1/?x=20

Comments: Even though TOMB 1 and 2 didn't have too good of results for us TBT'ers, it was still helpful in making this PR List.

Good luck to you all in Tournaments! If you have any questions, just ask them here.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

-Ahem- *Taps foot*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

xYoh?
Better than me?
Not a chance. <_<


----------



## Trela

Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.

Hub: What? WHAT?

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.
> 
> Hub: What? WHAT?
> 
> =Trela=


Im better than Xyoh <_<

Seriously..I beat him -.-"


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> -Ahem- *Taps foot*


*Foot is not heard*
O hai there Hub. 

I think atleast a top ten list. o=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.
> 
> Hub: What? WHAT?
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Im better than Xyoh <_<
Click to expand...

And I'm better than you.
Get it?


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.
> 
> Hub: What? WHAT?
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Im better than Xyoh <_<
Click to expand...

And I'm better than you.
Get it?[/quote]So i should be 6th


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.
> 
> Hub: What? WHAT?
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Im better than Xyoh <_<
Click to expand...

And I'm better than you.
Get it?[/quote]Er, I've beat you and you've beat me, we'd need more brawls. >


----------



## Trela

Yeah, this will probably be either Top 10 or 8. Depends on how many good players there are, and IK TBT has some  I just havent seen most of them.

Hub: You'll probably be on this list. I gotta see how this turns out for the next week first.

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.
> 
> Hub: What? WHAT?
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Im better than Xyoh <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm better than you.
> Get it?
Click to expand...

So i should be 6th[/quote]no.
Here what I know:
Trela=1
CoffeeAddict=2
Silver=3
TLM=4
Piranha=5
Ryudo=6
Hub=7
Xyoh=8


----------



## Smarty9911

I beat xYoh over 10 times in one night! Were am I!? Huh! HUH!!!!!


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I dont want people spamming this Thread annoying me (Ex: This Thread is pointless). I made this Thread to make some more competition here, for most of the Brawl Threads here are pointless and just keep poppong up.
> 
> Hub: What? WHAT?
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Im better than Xyoh <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm better than you.
> Get it?
Click to expand...

So i should be 6th[/quote]no.
Here what I know:
Trela=1
CoffeeAddict=2
Silver=3
TLM=4
Piranha=5
Ryudo=6
Hub=7
Xyoh=8[/quote]TLM no. I need to fight piranha and see how good she is


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> I beat xYoh over 10 times in one night! Were am I!? Huh! HUH!!!!!


You're a noob.
NO N00BS ON DA LIST!!
 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 
(jk)
Hub: *coughhackflepwnedm*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, this will probably be either Top 10 or 8. Depends on how many good players there are, and IK TBT has some  I just havent seen most of them.
> 
> Hub: You'll probably be on this list. I gotta see how this turns out for the next week first.
> 
> =Trela=


I'm an okay Brawler, but I'm better at MKW, I make top 3 on TBT. 
1.Charlie Rizzo
Unresolved Tie for 2. Ryudo-Thaier :l

But I think I make top ten on ssbb...


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this will probably be either Top 10 or 8. Depends on how many good players there are, and IK TBT has some  I just havent seen most of them.
> 
> Hub: You'll probably be on this list. I gotta see how this turns out for the next week first.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an okay Brawler, but I'm better at MKW, I make top 3 on TBT.
> 1.Charlie Rizzo
> Unresolved Tie for 2. Ryudo-Thaier :l
> 
> But I think I make top ten on ssbb...
Click to expand...

Im at leasrt in the top 10


----------



## Trela

[quote="Toon]
Ryudo=6
Hub=7
Xyoh=8[/quote]There is no way in hell that xYoh is THAT low! He got close to taking out Silverstorms, and I've seen people complain about his skill. He is good.

Ryudo I've never played or seen. Again, I'll wait a week to see who votes and plays certain players.

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]
> Ryudo=6
> Hub=7
> Xyoh=8


There is no way in hell that xYoh is THAT low! He got close to taking out Silverstorms, and I've seen people complain about his skill. He is good.

Ryudo I've never played or seen. Again, I'll wait a week to see who votes and plays certain players.

=Trela=[/quote]I can do HW later, wanna brawlown me right now? =D


----------



## djman900

I dont c my name on there D: and corney shuld b higher

i beat silver prihana and ryudo


----------



## cornymikey

hey, where am i on that list, TLM? im better than u and hub.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Ryudo=6
> Hub=7
> Xyoh=8
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way in hell that xYoh is THAT low! He got close to taking out Silverstorms, and I've seen people complain about his skill. He is good.
> 
> Ryudo I've never played or seen. Again, I'll wait a week to see who votes and plays certain players.
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

I can do HW later, wanna brawlown me right now? =D[/quote]WAIT WAIT WAIT. Im better than Xyoh -.-"


----------



## djman900

djman900 said:
			
		

> I dont c my name on there D: and corney shuld b higher
> 
> i beat silver prihana hub and ryudo


..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey, where am i on that list, TLM? im better than u and hub.


My bad.
And we never really played.
Plus my dsc is broke so until further notice Im not on that list. >:O


----------



## Hub12

Us: WHERE THE HELL ARE WE ON THAT LIST!?

Trela:....*Blows up*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> I dont c my name on there D: and corney shuld b higher
> 
> i beat silver prihana and ryudo


Lol, really now?
I believe I've beat you as many, if not more, times. :b


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

*censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont c my name on there D: and corney shuld b higher
> 
> i beat silver prihana and ryudo
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, really now?
> I believe I've beat you as many, if not more, times. :b
Click to expand...

ryudo is that challenge? U want to play me again?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE


I think Muse would be third if he didn't leave.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE


Obvious, much??


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> I think Muse would be third if he didn't leave.
Click to expand...

Muse?....huh....Dj....I challenge you.......


----------



## djman900

the ppl i believe i cant beat on tbt 


r 
coffee and trela of course tlm and corny


----------



## Trela

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I can do HW later, wanna brawlown me right now? =D


FC is in Sig. I'll play you then Hub. <3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do HW later, wanna brawlown me right now? =D
> 
> 
> 
> FC is in Sig. I'll play you then Hub. <3
Click to expand...

PSST....TRELA!!
RYUDO CANT BLOCK TL'S DOWN A!! >


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> the ppl i believe i cant beat on tbt
> 
> 
> r
> coffee and trela of course tlm and corny


HALLO!? I challenged you. 

Im aweosome with TL


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> I think Muse would be third if he didn't leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muse?....huh....Dj....I challenge you.......
Click to expand...

Oh dang, dinner has called. :O

@DJ I can beat TLM at times. :b


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ppl i believe i cant beat on tbt
> 
> 
> r
> coffee and trela of course tlm and corny
> 
> 
> 
> HALLO!? I challenged you.
Click to expand...

Hub i think i can beat u


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> I think Muse would be third if he didn't leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muse?....huh....Dj....I challenge you.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dang, dinner has called. :O
> 
> @DJ I can beat TLM at times. :b
Click to expand...

Hardly...<_<


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ppl i believe i cant beat on tbt
> 
> 
> r
> coffee and trela of course tlm and corny
> 
> 
> 
> HALLO!? I challenged you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub i think i can beat u
Click to expand...

Huh. Join my room. NAO


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAH SECOND PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> I think Muse would be third if he didn't leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muse?....huh....Dj....I challenge you.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dang, dinner has called. :O
> 
> @DJ I can beat TLM at times. :b
Click to expand...

at times I can too:/ so do u wanna play?


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ppl i believe i cant beat on tbt
> 
> 
> r
> coffee and trela of course tlm and corny
> 
> 
> 
> HALLO!? I challenged you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub i think i can beat u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh. Join my room. NAO
Click to expand...

yes sir best 3/4


----------



## Hub12

I'd REALLY like to see someone use diddy kong WITHOUT using bananas..


----------



## Trela

Ryudo, you wanna play RIGHT now, right?

I got room up. Also, Hub, HOLD ON.


----------



## djman900

o thizzle hub ur fire5?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

You know what makes me a better Brawler?
Listening to music that I like.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'd REALLY like to see someone use diddy kong WITHOUT using bananas..


hey its his move freedom of use  >.<


----------



## Hub12

Yes im fire5


----------



## djman900

nice hub hit me wen im not there


----------



## tj7777777

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'd REALLY like to see someone use diddy kong WITHOUT using bananas..


i know just throwing it everywhere,u slip,and get knocked out


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> nice hub hit me wen im not there


fail


----------



## djman900

wut happened?


----------



## Hub12

Ugh. Im am just not gonna deal with Diddys banana. <_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

[quote="Toon]You know what makes me a better Brawler?
Listening to music that I like. [/quote]So true.


----------



## djman900

[quote="Toon][quote="Toon]You know what makes me a better Brawler?
Listening to music that I like. [/quote]So true. [/quote]fail tlm


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

djman900 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon][quote="Toon]You know what makes me a better Brawler?
> Listening to music that I like.


So true. [/quote]fail tlm[/quote]NO U@

Every time we play, Dj...
I lose...
EXCEPT WHEN I LISTEN TO MUSIC.
Which is almost always.
so


----------



## djman900

hub 2 live 0%
djman 3 lives 50%

wut happened?


----------



## djman900

aww hub gave up


----------



## Hub12

Ugh. Im not gonna play with bananas <_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub I listen to Green Day when I play you. xP


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> aww hub gave up


Spam=/=Skill


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ugh. Im not gonna play with bananas <_<


:/ well i no i can beat u how about no diddy for me for a while?


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww hub gave up
> 
> 
> 
> Spam=/=Skill
Click to expand...

we played one round so i didnt spam 


btw I only say I can beat people so I can have fun and brawl 

TLM I can beat u wanna brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Trela


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela


lol


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww hub gave up
> 
> 
> 
> Spam=/=Skill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we played one round so i didnt spam
> 
> 
> btw I only say I can beat people so I can have fun and brawl
> 
> TLM I can beat u wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

I REPEAT:
MY DISC IS BROKEN.
NO


----------



## djman900

oo my bad :/


----------



## Hub12

OWAIT PIRANHA COME HERE. BRAWL?


err..somene call piranha


----------



## djman900

cornymikey brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

um, sry cant brawl, djman.

i can still beat u even w/ ur bananas


----------



## djman900

no way shelok


----------



## Trela

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela


*Is Brawling Ryudo*


----------



## technoxmaniac

I have a question.
Do I place on that list?
I've beaten xYoh, and Dj, and some other people....


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Brawling Ryudo*
Click to expand...

oh


Techno brawl?...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Brawling Ryudo*
Click to expand...

*is winning*


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Brawling Ryudo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh
> 
> 
> Techno brawl?...
Click to expand...

yeah sure.


----------



## djman900

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> Do I place on that list?
> I've beaten xYoh, and Dj, and some other people....


YEa ur good


----------



## Hub12

Nvm got it...1375-7066-6458


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Techno Fc?....1375-7066-6458


its in my first spoiler
(the top 1)


----------



## Hub12

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno Fc?....1375-7066-6458
> 
> 
> 
> its in my first spoiler
> (the top 1)
Click to expand...

Added. I'll open?


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno Fc?....1375-7066-6458
> 
> 
> 
> its in my first spoiler
> (the top 1)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Added. I'll open?
Click to expand...

mmk


----------



## Trela

Hub, tell me when you wanna Brawl.

Ryudo: Good games  I liked the Ike and Peach the most.

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, tell me when you wanna Brawl.
> 
> Ryudo: Good games  I liked the Ike and Peach the most.
> 
> =Trela=


Hi Trela. 

Im sad.
Brawl was my fave game on wii.


----------



## Hub12

Trela open a room


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, tell me when you wanna Brawl.
> 
> Ryudo: Good games  I liked the Ike and Peach the most.
> 
> =Trela=


With Peach, I decided to just do the job for you after getting in my one kill. 
Eh, that was kinda like a massacre. CX
Well Ike is actually my favorite ssbb character.


----------



## Trela

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela open a room


It's opened.

Ryudo: You should make Ike your main if he isn't already...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela open a room
> 
> 
> 
> It's opened.
> 
> Ryudo: You should make Ike your main if he isn't already...
Click to expand...

JOIN MINE. I keep d/c yours


nice game Techno


----------



## technoxmaniac

well i think i won most of the matches against my opponent.
=)


----------



## Hub12

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> well i think i won most of the matches against my opponent.
> =)


Heehee >.< I love meteor slamming people with TL. xD


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i think i won most of the matches against my opponent.
> =)
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee >.< I love meteor slamming people with TL. xD
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Hub12

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i think i won most of the matches against my opponent.
> =)
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee >.< I love meteor slamming people with TL. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

But im good. I almost beat you with lucario. Training with him


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i think i won most of the matches against my opponent.
> =)
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee >.< I love meteor slamming people with TL. xD
Click to expand...

I do.
But I dont spam it. xP


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i think i won most of the matches against my opponent.
> =)
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee >.< I love meteor slamming people with TL. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But im good. I almost beat you with lucario. Training with him
Click to expand...

omg i know, you were sooo close.


----------



## Hub12

10% damage to trela and he already killed me


----------



## MygL

[quote="Toon]xYoh?
Better than me?
Not a chance. <_<[/quote]We havent Brawled lately...

Hehehe


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]xYoh?
> Better than me?
> Not a chance. <_<


We havent Brawled lately...

Hehehe[/quote]Im better than you <_<


----------



## MygL

Ahem yeah, appareantly every one beats me for no reason and when Im not even on <_< 

Trela said this was based of the last tourney, if you wanna take my spot, Brawl me again...


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ahem yeah, appareantly every one beats me for no reason and when Im not even on <_<
> 
> Trela said this was based of the last tourney, if you wanna take my spot, Brawl me again...


Xyoh. Brawl. NAO


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem yeah, appareantly every one beats me for no reason and when Im not even on <_<
> 
> Trela said this was based of the last tourney, if you wanna take my spot, Brawl me again...
> 
> 
> 
> Xyoh. Brawl. NAO
Click to expand...

Ok, but dont say "Im better than you" 

Im getting on


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem yeah, appareantly every one beats me for no reason and when Im not even on <_<
> 
> Trela said this was based of the last tourney, if you wanna take my spot, Brawl me again...
> 
> 
> 
> Xyoh. Brawl. NAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but dont say "Im better than you"
> 
> Im getting on
Click to expand...

Join me room


----------



## djman900

xyoh and i r like even and if i can beat hub so can xyoh


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Im better than you


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> 10% damage to trela and he already killed me


Yeah, that'll happen.
I atleast lost each of the brawls with one and occasionally 2 kills.


----------



## MygL

Actually I havent Brawled Ryudo yet, wanna Brawl later Ryudo?


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> xyoh and i r like even and if i can beat hub so can xyoh


Nope


----------



## djman900

tlm im goin to admit u r


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh and i r like even and if i can beat hub so can xyoh
> 
> 
> 
> Very true dj
Click to expand...

I no


----------



## technoxmaniac

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh and i r like even and if i can beat hub so can xyoh
> 
> 
> 
> Very true dj
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I no
Click to expand...

yea true


----------



## Hub12

._. *Glares*


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ._. *Glares*


don B sad.
BE HAPPY!


----------



## Fontana

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh and i r like even and if i can beat hub so can xyoh
> 
> 
> 
> Very untrue dj
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea true
Click to expand...

it sure is true


----------



## bcb

Brawl anyone?

Schfifty Five...

Edit: Oh yeah guys, good job with the tourney. Maybe I'll do better in the next one.


----------



## djman900

Waluigi said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh and i r like even and if i can beat hub so can xyoh
> 
> 
> 
> Very untrue dj
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea true[/quote no you guys are wrong dj is one of the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure am
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

damn thats fail ^^


----------



## Fontana

djman900 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea true[/quote no you guys are wrong HUB is one of the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE sure IS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hub owns
Click to expand...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Waluigi said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yea true[/quote no you guys are wrong HUB is one of the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE sure IS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hub owns
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

i personally think xyoh is better than all of u guys (dj, hub, TLM)


----------



## cornymikey

but i can beat every1 except trela and coffee. ive never brawled pianha or silverstorms tho.


----------



## Silverstorms

When I saw this on TTC I was like "I wonder if Trela with make this on TBT..."

Guess I was right. Terrible prediction skills ftw!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> When I saw this on TTC I was like "I wonder if Trela with make this on TBT..."
> 
> Guess I was right. Terrible prediction skills ftw!


well, she put it in tbt first. cuz tbt is more awesome than ttc.  =P

P.S. silver, can we ever brawl? =(


----------



## Silverstorms

Not now b/c I'm not on Brawl anymore.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Not now b/c I'm not on Brawl anymore.


noooo! never again? =(
now ill never know if im better than you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I should make a TBT MKW power rankings.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I should make a TBT MKW power rankings.


Me and crash have some power. In MKW


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should make a TBT MKW power rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and crash have some power. In MKW
Click to expand...

Yay, yup you should Ryudo, I wanna see my place >=D

I guess Im at 9th or 8th


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I need to race you guys more to determine places, I know the top 6.


----------



## MygL

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I need to race you guys more to determine places, I know the top 6.


OK, but I guess make a thread since we


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to race you guys more to determine places, I know the top 6.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but I guess make a thread since we
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

I need some players to fight Waluigi and Ryudo. I wanna see what yoll can do against the other Top 6! If you can beat at least one of them, I'll let you 2 on there 

After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I need some players to fight Waluigi and Ryudo. I wanna see what yoll can do against the other Top 6! If you can beat at least one of them, I'll let you 2 on there
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=


:'( What about me.


----------



## MygL

I wanna Brawl Ryudo cause I havent Brawled him yet =3


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some players to fight Waluigi and Ryudo. I wanna see what yoll can do against the other Top 6! If you can beat at least one of them, I'll let you 2 on there
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> :'( What about me.
Click to expand...


----------



## chubsterr

Trela said:
			
		

> I need some players to fight Waluigi and Ryudo. I wanna see what yoll can do against the other Top 6! If you can beat at least one of them, I'll let you 2 on there
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=


Trela id like a chance to get into the power rankings ive beaten waluigi before, never played ryudo, ive also won against xyoh a few times.


----------



## technoxmaniac

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some players to fight Waluigi and Ryudo. I wanna see what yoll can do against the other Top 6! If you can beat at least one of them, I'll let you 2 on there
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> :'( What about me.
Click to expand...

or me?


----------



## Trela

I guess you can try, too, Hub  and you chubsterr!

And you Techno


----------



## chubsterr

xyoh fight me for ur spot on the rankings? or anyone else?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=


I'm not entering that. I'm savin' my bells.


----------



## technoxmaniac

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xyoh fight me for ur spot on the rankings? or anyone else?


ill fight you.
my fc is in my spoiler...


----------



## chubsterr

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyoh fight me for ur spot on the rankings? or anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ill fight you.
> my fc is in my spoiler...
Click to expand...

aight cool techno ill add you asap


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entering that. I'm savin' my bells.
Click to expand...

It's only 100, besides, if you win you get a ton.

Anyone wanna brawl me?


----------



## chubsterr

added techno


----------



## MygL

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entering that. I'm savin' my bells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only 100, besides, if you win you get a ton.
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl me?
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big>ME!</big></big></big></big></big>

Please?

FC
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entering that. I'm savin' my bells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only 100, besides, if you win you get a ton.
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>ME!</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Please?
> 
> FC
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Click to expand...

Okay, let's play about ten matches.   ↓FC btw, you host.


----------



## MygL

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Cofee's Tournament, this list will change a little.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entering that. I'm savin' my bells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only 100, besides, if you win you get a ton.
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>ME!</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Please?
> 
> FC
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's play about ten matches.   ↓FC btw, you host.
Click to expand...

OK 10 matches sounds good 

MY Room


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Omg, why is this on the second page? :O

*goes to play AC*


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i personally think xyoh is better than all of u guys (dj, hub, TLM)


I xyoh and i r even :/


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally think xyoh is better than all of u guys (dj, hub, TLM)
> 
> 
> 
> I xyoh and i r even :/
Click to expand...

Weird. I can beat Xyoh....


----------



## Wish

Is it too late to sign up? XD And im bored here. Anyone wanna brawl? =D


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally think xyoh is better than all of u guys (dj, hub, TLM)
> 
> 
> 
> I xyoh and i r even :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. I can beat Xyoh....
Click to expand...

and i can beat u :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Some people play better against another person's style.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Some people play better against another person's style.


THIS!

RYUDO BRAWL/


----------



## bcb

Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?


----------



## technoxmaniac

is 3AGE chubsterr?
if so youre good.
=)


----------



## chubsterr

yep thats me


----------



## technoxmaniac

chubsterr said:
			
		

> yep thats me


before i added you, you were already on my list.....
was i good?
be honest.
you can say no.


----------



## Hub12

chubb,techno brawl?


----------



## chubsterr

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats me
> 
> 
> 
> before i added you, you were already on my list.....
> was i good?
> be honest.
> you can say no.
Click to expand...

yeah i hated fighting your pikachu >.<

you are pretty good, i think we had played before somehow lol  cuz i remember the name 
T X M


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubb,techno brawl?


yeah hub ill add u


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?


I'm quoting this.

Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?


----------



## chubsterr

wait whats your fc


----------



## djman900

im ready chuub i had to do sumthin for my mom


----------



## technoxmaniac

chubsterr said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats me
> 
> 
> 
> before i added you, you were already on my list.....
> was i good?
> be honest.
> you can say no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i hated fighting your pikachu >.<
> 
> you are pretty good, i think we had played before somehow lol  cuz i remember the name
> T X M
Click to expand...

awe dont hate pikachu
>,<
who is JENY?


----------



## Hub12

1375-7066-6458


----------



## djman900

chub im ready 2brawl


----------



## chubsterr

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats me
> 
> 
> 
> before i added you, you were already on my list.....
> was i good?
> be honest.
> you can say no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i hated fighting your pikachu >.<
> 
> you are pretty good, i think we had played before somehow lol  cuz i remember the name
> T X M
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awe dont hate pikachu
> >,<
> who is JENY?
Click to expand...

my little sister lol im teaching her the kirby ways, but shes noob atm and ok dj, hub whats your fc so i can add u before i get in a match with dj


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this.
> 
> Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?
Click to expand...

Grr... (This is just so somebody would notice.)


----------



## Hub12

I'll open.


----------



## chubsterr

ok hub you're added, dj im hosting already too, techno u can join in later if u want


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this.
> 
> Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... (This is just so somebody would notice.)
Click to expand...

Mee bcb but after I eat


----------



## technoxmaniac

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this.
> 
> Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... (This is just so somebody would notice.)
Click to expand...

ill add you, but can we play later??
in not playing atm.


----------



## chubsterr

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this.
> 
> Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... (This is just so somebody would notice.)
Click to expand...

hey pie feel free to add me atm, ill add u


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this.
> 
> Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... (This is just so somebody would notice.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mee bcb but after I eat
Click to expand...

Cool. (When'll that be?)
--

I'll add you I guess techno. My code is in my spoiled siggy.


----------



## djman900

is wifi down?


----------



## djman900

oops duble post


----------



## Hub12

Coming in a sec. Im on wiinet...


----------



## chubsterr

wifi is up, hub just waiting on u bro join in on me and DJ


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl, anyone? And by anyone, I mean... ANYONE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this.
> 
> Anyone interested in fighting a decent Ness/Wario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... (This is just so somebody would notice.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mee bcb but after I eat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. (When'll that be?)
> --
> 
> I'll add you I guess techno. My code is in my spoiled siggy.
Click to expand...

In some minutes...


----------



## chubsterr

pie i added u already btw


----------



## bcb

I guess I'll brawl xYoh first. Good Lucas. Is that the only character you use?

...

I often use at least eight for fun. I'd main Luigi more, but I suck with him.

...

Wanna brawl now chubster? Hehe...


----------



## chubsterr

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I guess I'll brawl xYoh first. Good Lucas. Is that the only character you use?
> 
> ...
> 
> I often use at least eight for fun. I'd main Luigi more, but I suck with him.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wanna brawl now chubster? Hehe...


u can join in on me , dj and possibly hub hes on his way


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I guess I'll brawl xYoh first. Good Lucas. Is that the only character you use?
> 
> ...
> 
> I often use at least eight for fun. I'd main Luigi more, but I suck with him.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wanna brawl now chubster? Hehe...


Yeah I use him, about the first 5 times then, I use random

Still trying to find my 2nd main.


----------



## chubsterr

are u bcb?


----------



## djman900

we shuld hav team battle when hub arrives :/


----------



## MygL

Lol hub is on and maked a room


----------



## djman900

wuta loser lol


----------



## chubsterr

Right now its me(3age) djman and bcb, who are we missing?


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Right now its me(3age) djman and bcb, who are we missing?


My room is open :<

Join nao or die


----------



## chubsterr

join the one that is open right now hub all 3 of us are here


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> join the one that is open right now hub all 3 of us are here


I KEEP GETTING A *censored.3.0*ING ERROR. JOIN MINE


----------



## chubsterr

dj and pie lets go to hubs? see if it works?


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> dj and pie lets go to hubs? see if it works?


Oh no. Chubb. You and me only on first match.


----------



## MygL

Ahh done eating but I guess bcb is in another Brawl so Ill wait =/


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ahh done eating but I guess bcb is in another Brawl so Ill wait =/


Yeah. Xyoh joined mine...


----------



## chubsterr

alright hub u and me 1 on 1? host


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> alright hub u and me 1 on 1? host


Ok. Join mine


----------



## chubsterr

dj and bcb ill be back with u guys in a bit let me just fight hub 1 on 1 real quick


----------



## chubsterr

whats your screen name?


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> whats your screen name?


Fire5


----------



## MygL

Arrghh frikin Nunchuck =/


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your screen name?
> 
> 
> 
> Fire5
Click to expand...

it gave me a disconnected error, do u live outside of the U.S?


----------



## Hub12

Xyoh im not too bad with lucario huh? Training with him 

No chubbs


----------



## bcb

Sorry, xYoh. I can't be on the cpu and wii like I usually am at the same time. Brawl now?


----------



## Hub12

You're good. Chubb.


----------



## bcb

Heh... Kind hard to tell someone's skill 3-way.


----------



## djman900

Bcb 1 on 1?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> Bcb 1 on 1?


Sure... But I need five minutes.

Ice cream ftw.

Cake even more ftw, but I'm having ice cream.


----------



## djman900

k


----------



## chubsterr

yeah good fights so far hub


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> yeah good fights so far hub


Ironic. My lucario is better than my TL. And im TRAINING with lucario


----------



## MygL

Im getting off Brawl, 6 hours of Brawl is kinda too much, right?


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah good fights so far hub
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic. My lucario is better than my TL. And im TRAINING with lucario
Click to expand...

lol my 2nd main is lucario, but he needs more training atm


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah good fights so far hub
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic. My lucario is better than my TL. And im TRAINING with lucario
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol my 2nd main is lucario, but he needs more training atm
Click to expand...

Whos your main?


----------



## bcb

... I'm done and getting on.


----------



## djman900

kk host


----------



## chubsterr

Right now i want to perfection my kirby hammer


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah good fights so far hub
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic. My lucario is better than my TL. And im TRAINING with lucario
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol my 2nd main is lucario, but he needs more training atm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whos your main?
Click to expand...

kirby


----------



## chubsterr

wdf it got disconnected all of a sudden hub


----------



## chubsterr

I think wifi just went down..


----------



## chubsterr

dj and pie u guys still brawling? i think hub left lol


----------



## akmaruman09

nice rankings good job guys hu made it on the rankings:0


----------



## djman900

i gunna try to be better with zelda


----------



## akmaruman09

im good with lucas its just that every1 h8s lucas so i dont want to anger ppl wen im fighting them with lucas and they get mad because lucas is "noobish"


----------



## chubsterr

good fights so far  guys bcb and dj


----------



## djman900

yea  all three of us pwn but i want to get better with shiek and will b looking for a 1 on 1 till i get better


----------



## chubsterr

djman900 said:
			
		

> yea  all three of us pwn but i want to get better with shiek and will b looking for a 1 on 1 till i get better


oh alright dj maybe we can train together later


----------



## djman900

yes sir


----------



## djman900

i just cant resist


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally think xyoh is better than all of u guys (dj, hub, TLM)
> 
> 
> 
> I xyoh and i r even :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. I can beat Xyoh....
Click to expand...

maybe u havent fought him recebtly. xyoh can sometimes best me.


----------



## cornymikey

dj, ill brawl you now.


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, dj is offline. anyone else brawl?


----------



## MygL

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> im good with lucas its just that every1 h8s lucas so i dont want to anger ppl wen im fighting them with lucas and they get mad because lucas is "noobish"


What... did... you... said?

Lucas is no "noobish" He


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im good with lucas its just that every1 h8s lucas so i dont want to anger ppl wen im fighting them with lucas and they get mad because lucas is "noobish"
> 
> 
> 
> What... did... you... said?
> 
> Lucas is no "noobish" He
Click to expand...


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im good with lucas its just that every1 h8s lucas so i dont want to anger ppl wen im fighting them with lucas and they get mad because lucas is "noobish"
> 
> 
> 
> What... did... you... said?
> 
> Lucas is no "noobish" He
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im good with lucas its just that every1 h8s lucas so i dont want to anger ppl wen im fighting them with lucas and they get mad because lucas is "noobish"
> 
> 
> 
> What... did... you... said?
> 
> Lucas is no "noobish" He
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

The cat started acting noobish and Lucas ran to the market.

I just did. :/

Oh, and... I... I'll probably start training more on battlefield. I faced corneymikey, and it was lose, lose, lose, lose, lose, lose, lose, win, lose. The win was the only time we brawled on Battlefield.

(To all Lucas players: The only way I'd think Lucas would be noobish was if they spammed PK Love.)

(And I've disliked Lucas for a long time just because Nintendo almost replaced Ness. And that Lucas abandoned Ness in the SSE.)


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> wdf it got disconnected all of a sudden hub


No wifi no go down i just turned my ii off cause i had to go.....


----------



## Hub12

Chubb brawl?


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Chubb brawl?


sure


----------



## bananaoracle

cornymikey

I CAHLLENGE YOU TO DEWEL

KTHXBAI!!!


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The cat started acting noobish and Lucas ran to the market.
> 
> I just did. :/
> 
> Oh, and... I... I'll probably start training more on battlefield. I faced corneymikey, and it was lose, lose, lose, lose, lose, lose, lose, win, lose. The win was the only time we brawled on Battlefield.
> 
> (To all Lucas players: The only way I'd think Lucas would be noobish was if they spammed PK Love.)
> 
> (And I've disliked Lucas for a long time just because Nintendo almost replaced Ness. And that Lucas abandoned Ness in the SSE.)


I mean like wut?

Lucas does not has PK Love on Brawl...


----------



## TigerCrossing

Um...Is there any videos of these guys brawling each other? I would love to see just how good they are. =D


----------



## Horus

1st - Trela-omfgbbq u r too hawt
2nd - Coffeeaddict-i can't speak my mind :'(
3rd - Silverstorms-i wunt 2 plai yooz
4th - xYoh-ewwww lagg but fun otherwise
5th - Toonlinksmaster-idk cun w3 fite sumtiem?
6th - cornymikey-u tooz^^^^^^

problem with me: can't block at all basically, no combos, suicide sometimes, try to spike to much, and rage causes problems 

i liek to comment on stuff ^_^


----------



## bananaoracle

When I was playing xYoh the lag almost made me throw my controller at the screen.


----------



## MygL

Horus said:
			
		

> 1st - Trela-omfgbbq u r too hawt
> 2nd - Coffeeaddict-i can't speak my mind :'(
> 3rd - Silverstorms-i wunt 2 plai yooz
> 4th - xYoh-ewwww lagg but fun otherwise
> 5th - Toon]Ohh thanks <3
> 
> bananaoracle: We were lagging at the beginning but the it became ok, BTW I see your connection Orange, where do you live?


----------



## Fontana

I challenge xYoh to a brawl O:


----------



## MygL

Lol ok but tommorrow  

Its a little late here


----------



## Fontana

yea sure

I'll pm you when im online tomorow

sorry about yesterday

my wii got disconnected


----------



## MygL

Oh its ok, and be early cause we got lots of time of difference >.<


----------



## Fontana

what about tomorow, 3 hours earlier than what the time is now


----------



## Trela

I think I'll change the list this Saturday.

I can host a little Tournament in this Thread. You know...the ones that are only for a day...yeah...

I'll edit the front page about it. It will only be for a day long and will start Saturday, so if you join, your promising me that you will be on here for the WHOLE DAY.

*is editing front page*

=Trela=


----------



## bananaoracle

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st - Trela-omfgbbq u r too hawt
> 2nd - Coffeeaddict-i can't speak my mind :'(
> 3rd - Silverstorms-i wunt 2 plai yooz
> 4th - xYoh-ewwww lagg but fun otherwise
> 5th - Toon]Ohh thanks <3
> 
> bananaoracle: We were lagging at the beginning but the it became ok, BTW I see your connection Orange, where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> Canada.
> 
> It's not that the lag was really bad, it just throws me off a lot. If we were playing side by side, I probably would of won more then I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

I challenge cornymikey and chubb D:<
And I will sign up


----------



## Hub12

Anyone brawl?...


----------



## Trela

Everyone: You really should join this little Tournament! It wont be taken as seriously as the other Tournaments, but it will still matter on the Rankings, just not that much impact on your placement.

I'm also editing how the Rankings will work...a little. It'll make it easier to understand, so stick around! JOIN MEH TOURNAMENT NAO

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

i believe ive joined


----------



## MygL

Im always up for a TBT Tourney


----------



## djman900

xyoh lets brawl


----------



## technoxmaniac

Trela said:
			
		

> Everyone: You really should join this little Tournament! It wont be taken as seriously as the other Tournaments, but it will still matter on the Rankings, just not that much impact on your placement.
> 
> I'm also editing how the Rankings will work...a little. It'll make it easier to understand, so stick around! JOIN MEH TOURNAMENT NAO
> 
> =Trela=


I'll join.


----------



## Trela

Just so yoll know, there will be 2 Rankings Monthies going on: here on TBT and one over at TTC.

You can only join one of them, since this wont be a Forum Vs. Forum thing...

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Just so yoll know, there will be 2 Rankings Monthies going on: here on TBT and one over at TTC.
> 
> You can only join one of them, since this wont be a Forum Vs. Forum thing...
> 
> =Trela=


GOOD IDEA!!!










Time to start a war... >


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Just so yoll know, there will be 2 Rankings Monthies going on: here on TBT and one over at TTC.
> 
> You can only join one of them, since this wont be a Forum Vs. Forum thing...
> 
> =Trela=


GOOD IDEA!!!










Time to start a war... >[/quote]Lawl.


----------



## Yetiman15

I'll join.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> 1st - Trela-omfgbbq u r too hawt
> 2nd - Coffeeaddict-i can't speak my mind :'(
> 3rd - Silverstorms-i wunt 2 plai yooz
> 4th - xYoh-ewwww lagg but fun otherwise
> 5th - Toon]this is my list based on all the people ive brawled
> 1st-Trela
> 2nd-Coffeeaddict
> 3rd-possibly silverstorms (never brawled, but seems to be good)
> 4th- ME (i can beat everyone except trela and coffee)
> 5th- Xyoh-hes pretty awesome


----------



## cornymikey

and ill join the toruney thing.


----------



## cornymikey

so, since im already on the list, how can i move up. so like if i brawled xyoh and won most of hte matches would i become #5 or something?


----------



## cornymikey

if anyone wants to try for my spot, im ready anytime tomorrow. post and i will brawl you as soon as i see u online tomorrow. =)


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> if anyone wants to try for my spot, im ready anytime tomorrow. post and i will brawl you as soon as i see u online tomorrow. =)


I might be able to fitt you in tomorrow


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to try for my spot, im ready anytime tomorrow. post and i will brawl you as soon as i see u online tomorrow. =)
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to fitt you in tomorrow
Click to expand...

oh, u got ur wii back then! YAY! ill PM u when i see u online, or just post.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to try for my spot, im ready anytime tomorrow. post and i will brawl you as soon as i see u online tomorrow. =)
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to fitt you in tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, u got ur wii back then! YAY! ill PM u when i see u online, or just post.
Click to expand...

orlynao?

Corny brawl _later?_


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to try for my spot, im ready anytime tomorrow. post and i will brawl you as soon as i see u online tomorrow. =)
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to fitt you in tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, u got ur wii back then! YAY! ill PM u when i see u online, or just post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> Corny brawl _later?_
Click to expand...

brawl meh nao noob or die!

(pm if you want to, i'll make room)


----------



## cornymikey

i could brawl now, anyone? hub, horus?


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Trela

I need to know everyone that has signed up. If you havent, then you need to by 11pm (Central) tonight!

Here is everyone I have down right now:
Trela
chubsterr
Hub
Djman
Mikey
xYoh
Techno
Silverstorms

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> I need to know everyone that has signed up. If you havent, then you need to by 11pm (Central) tonight!
> 
> Here is everyone I have down right now:
> Trela
> chubsterr
> Hub
> Djman
> Mikey
> xYoh
> Techno
> Silverstorms
> 
> =Trela=


You know I can't. <_<


----------



## Trela

I MISS U TLM 

I forgot about Yetiman, too! That's 9 right thare.

EDIT: Lol I forgot about Waluigi :O so 10!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> I MISS U TLM
> 
> I forgot about Yetiman, too! That's 9 right thare.


.......................................................



*non-homo half-hug*


----------



## Trela

Okay! Let us begin!

Well, umm, not really.

I dont have the Bracket cause I'm on the Laptop (my bro wont get off of computer), so I might have to wait for like another 10 minutes or so. I'll post the Bracket on the Front Page!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh shi.....

We starting?


----------



## Trela

Since my bro hates me, I gotta try to remember what the Bracket looked like...

...I REMEMBER!

Current matches:
*cornymikey Vs. Yetiman15
xYoh Vs. Djman900
Silverstorms Vs. Waluigi
chubsterr Vs. Trela*

I'm giving everyone 20 minutes. That's actually too much...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, Imma edit this post with the matches, so stick tight!
> 
> Yeah...


Remember, I might not make it :/


----------



## Trela

Edited. Hurry and do your matches!


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Since my bro hates me, I gotta try to remember what the Bracket looked like...
> 
> ...I REMEMBER!
> 
> Current matches:
> *cornymikey Vs. Yetiman15
> xYoh Vs. Djman900
> Silverstorms Vs. Waluigi
> chubsterr Vs. Trela*
> 
> I'm giving everyone 20 minutes. That's actually too much...


So I could the one with all the lag O_O

I was planning to use Ness but if there's going to be lag....

*puts on straight face*

So Trela, you almost lost to Hub's Lucario?


----------



## Trela

I dunno if Waluigi is on actually...

And yep. He got close. I sucked that day. I only won 3 matches out of like 10 (Free for Alls :I)...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I dunno if Waluigi is on actually...
> 
> And yep. He got close. I sucked that day. I only won 3 matches out of like 10 (Free for Alls :I)...


Waluigi's on at like..........7:00pm EST


----------



## Yetiman15

So how long do people have to come?


----------



## Trela

In 15 minutes, if your match doesnt come, then you advance.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> In 15 minutes, if your match doesnt come, then you advance.


Switch me with Waluigi. 

Owait....That means i'll have to face silver...

Switch me with Chubbster...

Owait....That means 'Ill have to face you...


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I dunno if Waluigi is on actually...
> 
> And yep. He got close. I sucked that day. I only won 3 matches out of like 10 (Free for Alls :I)...


Sorry Hub   

What about that time I almost beat you with MK?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if Waluigi is on actually...
> 
> And yep. He got close. I sucked that day. I only won 3 matches out of like 10 (Free for Alls :I)...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Hub
> 
> What about that time I almost beat you with MK?
Click to expand...

:O


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Since my bro hates me, I gotta try to remember what the Bracket looked like...
> 
> ...I REMEMBER!
> 
> Current matches:
> *cornymikey Vs. Yetiman15
> xYoh Vs. Djman900
> Silverstorms Vs. Waluigi
> chubsterr Vs. Trela*
> 
> I'm giving everyone 20 minutes. That's actually too much...


It's been 20 mins.

Has  ANYONE done their match?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my bro hates me, I gotta try to remember what the Bracket looked like...
> 
> ...I REMEMBER!
> 
> Current matches:
> *cornymikey Vs. Yetiman15
> xYoh Vs. Djman900
> Silverstorms Vs. Waluigi
> chubsterr Vs. Trela*
> 
> I'm giving everyone 20 minutes. That's actually too much...
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 20 mins.
> 
> Has  ANYONE done their match?
Click to expand...

Nope. Bad time to schedule this Trela....


----------



## Yetiman15

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my bro hates me, I gotta try to remember what the Bracket looked like...
> 
> ...I REMEMBER!
> 
> Current matches:
> *cornymikey Vs. Yetiman15
> xYoh Vs. Djman900
> Silverstorms Vs. Waluigi
> chubsterr Vs. Trela*
> 
> I'm giving everyone 20 minutes. That's actually too much...
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 20 mins.
> 
> Has  ANYONE done their match?
Click to expand...

Nope. It's not a bad time to schedule though, my opponent is in the same state I'm in he must've forgot is all. What should we do now? Just move on?


----------



## Silverstorms

Maybe you should re-do the bracket with people who are here?


----------



## Yetiman15

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Maybe you should re-do the bracket with people who are here?


Then for the people who aren't here would start late, that'll just prolong the tournament and I'd rather it start and end at appropriate times. I'm on a rather tight schedule for tonight.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should re-do the bracket with people who are here?
> 
> 
> 
> Then for the people who aren't here would start late, that'll just prolong the tournament and I'd rather it start and end at appropriate times. I'm on a rather tight schedule for tonight.
Click to expand...

No, I mean forget about the people who are not here and make a smaller bracket with the people who are.


----------



## Yetiman15

Yeah that'll work.  That'll be only four people though (If Hub does come) we could just brawl for fun I suppose.


----------



## Trela

Yea, this sucks right now. I'm gonna move the Tournament, so in 30 Minutes it'll start again. It's the player's fault for not being here when the signed up.

I'm gonna redo Brackets...


----------



## Silverstorms

I know the TCC one is going better because Azila is online and just finished a brawl with Sarc.


----------



## Yetiman15

So...Who's still in the tournament?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I know the TCC one is going better because Azila is online and just finished a brawl with Sarc.


:OOOOOOOO


SIGN ME UP FOR THAT ONE!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the TCC one is going better because Azila is online and just finished a brawl with Sarc.
> 
> 
> 
> :OOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> SIGN ME UP FOR THAT ONE!
Click to expand...

Are you serious?

WHERE'S YOUR LOYALTY TO TBT!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the TCC one is going better because Azila is online and just finished a brawl with Sarc.
> 
> 
> 
> :OOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> SIGN ME UP FOR THAT ONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> WHERE'S YOUR LOYALTY TO TBT!?!?!?!?!?
Click to expand...

Oh....I thought you were gonna brawl in that tournament.......Nvm then


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the TCC one is going better because Azila is online and just finished a brawl with Sarc.
> 
> 
> 
> :OOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> SIGN ME UP FOR THAT ONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> WHERE'S YOUR LOYALTY TO TBT!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....I thought you were gonna brawl in that tournament.......Nvm then
Click to expand...

No. I'm just spying on the people brawling, their rankings thread and their every movement.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the TCC one is going better because Azila is online and just finished a brawl with Sarc.
> 
> 
> 
> :OOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> SIGN ME UP FOR THAT ONE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> WHERE'S YOUR LOYALTY TO TBT!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....I thought you were gonna brawl in that tournament.......Nvm then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm just spying on the people brawling, their rankings thread and their every movement.
Click to expand...

ehehehhe. Practice Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> WHERE'S YOUR LOYALTY TO TBT!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....I thought you were gonna brawl in that tournament.......Nvm then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I'm just spying on the people brawling, their rankings thread and their every movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ehehehhe. Practice Brawl?
Click to expand...

Kk, I'll make room.

This tournament reminds me. After I get Platinum, I should host a pokemon tournament!


----------



## Trela

I finished the Bracket for TTC. We gotta restart the Tournament, since 2 players dropped out and the Bracket was screwed up.

Lemmie finish the TBT one.


----------



## Trela

Btw, I might need a replacement person. Ryudo, you up for it?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I finished the Bracket for TTC. We gotta restart the Tournament, since 2 players dropped out and the Bracket was screwed up.
> 
> Lemmie finish the TBT one.


You sure you want to do this?

If you want, I'll host the tourney here to give you more time on the TCC one.


----------



## Trela

Nah, it's all right.

Lemmie post Bracket on front page.


----------



## Silverstorms

You're getting better Hub


----------



## Trela

KK Bracket's up! (Front Page)

Current Matches:
*T X M Vs. Djman
Waluigi Vs. chubsterr
Hub Vs. Yetiman
xYoh Vs. Mikey*

Good luck all!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> KK Bracket's up! (Front Page)
> 
> Current Matches:
> *T X M Vs. Djman
> Waluigi Vs. chubsterr
> Hub Vs. Yetiman
> xYoh Vs. Mikey*
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> =Trela=


*cough cough*

Missing someone?


----------



## Trela

You advance Silver. I do, too.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> You advance Silver. I do, too.


Awesome...

<small>I was pwning Hub, anyway...</small>


----------



## Silverstorms

Who's MygL?

Because on Brawl he's saying "GTG I'll be back later"


----------



## Caleb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who's MygL?
> 
> Because on Brawl he's saying "GTG I'll be back later"


Mygl is xyoh.


----------



## Silverstorms

Caleb said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's MygL?
> 
> Because on Brawl he's saying "GTG I'll be back later"
> 
> 
> 
> Mygl is xyoh.
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhh...

That explains the Lucas avatar.

And he removed that message. Maybe it was from another day.


----------



## Trela

Hub and Yeti, are you gonna do yolls matches?


----------



## Hub12

I need your fc yeti!

1375-7066-6458


----------



## Yetiman15

Sorry I was busy it's 1375-8040-6335


----------



## Hub12

ok join my room yeti!


----------



## Yetiman15

Have you created a room?


----------



## Silverstorms

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Have you created a room?


He has now.


----------



## Joe

Is Trela even good?


----------



## Caleb

Joe said:
			
		

> Is Trela even good?


they say Trela is very good.


----------



## Silverstorms

Joe said:
			
		

> Is Trela even good?


Lol.

Sorry Joe but that's pretty funny.


----------



## Trela

Joe said:
			
		

> Is Trela even good?


He sucks. BAD.

Ok. Since most players arent even here, I will have to advance by default again 
Current Matches:
*Trela Vs. T X M
Silverstorms Vs. Winner of Yeti and Hub*


----------



## Joe

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Trela even good?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Sorry Joe but that's pretty funny.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Yetiman15

Yeah


----------



## Silverstorms

Joe said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Trela even good?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Sorry Joe but that's pretty funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because you don't "get" Brawl.

Trela would destroy you.


----------



## Hub12

i.....lost...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> i.....lost...


Really?

How badly?


----------



## Trela

KK. So now it's Silver and Yeti! Winner will fight xYoh.


----------



## Yetiman15

How many times do we have to win?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.....lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How badly?
Click to expand...

not THAT badly


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.....lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How badly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not THAT badly
Click to expand...

I should be fine then.

@Yeti: Code's in spoiler.


----------



## Yetiman15

Cool I'm ready.


----------



## Hub12

I suck :/


----------



## cornymikey

oh damn it, i missed it? yeti just PMed me.


----------



## cornymikey

did i miss it? NOOOOOO!


----------



## Yetiman15

How many times we gotta win?


----------



## Hub12

Ugh....I suck. I need more practice..........Till then, Im not brawlin anybody. Hub out.


----------



## Trela

Mikey, you are in the Loser's Bracket right now. Your gonna fight either Silver or Yeti.


----------



## cornymikey

it says im up against xyoh on the brackets? or did u not edit it yet, trela? =/


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey, you are in the Loser's Bracket right now. Your gonna fight either Silver or Yeti.


ok, arg. but i really cant right now. ive gotta do my homework.


----------



## Trela

Well, do it fast!


----------



## Hub12

Pah. Like anyone cares. <_<


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, do it fast!


oh, crap, do i have to do it really soon?


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, i got to do my music project. i really hope i can still do the match by the time im done


----------



## Yetiman15

YAY!!! That's two out of three.


----------



## Trela

Yeti did you win!?


----------



## Yetiman15

Yep fun match too. I was crying when I knocked his pikmin back at him.


----------



## Silverstorms

Well, I lost 2-1. 

It's what I get for not playing brawl in a forever and a half.

Curse you extremely addictive pokemin!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Well, I lost 2-1.
> 
> It's what I get for not playing brawl in a forever and a half.


I know. Im not brawling anyone till I get better......:/ Hub Out.


----------



## Yetiman15

So what's next?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I lost 2-1.
> 
> It's what I get for not playing brawl in a forever and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Im not brawling anyone till I get better......:/ Hub Out.
Click to expand...

I haven't even touched my Brawl disk since I fought Trela in the final.

I think I'll go play good ol' Pokemon.


----------



## Trela

You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.


----------



## Yetiman15

Trela said:
			
		

> You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.


What is this? The Finals?


----------



## Silverstorms

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? The Finals?
Click to expand...

Nope. You're never at the finals unless you've fought Trela, and fighting Trela is sucicide.


----------



## Yetiman15

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? The Finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You're never at the finals unless you've fought Trela, and fighting Trela is sucicide.
Click to expand...

O.K sounds like fun...Who has Xyoh fought?


----------



## Trela

Mikey, you gotta fight Silver now or whenever your ready.

Hurry xYoh!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? The Finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You're never at the finals unless you've fought Trela, and fighting Trela is sucicide.
Click to expand...

zOMG. Can I join you? Wifi area?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? The Finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You're never at the finals unless you've fought Trela, and fighting Trela is sucicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zOMG. Can I join you? Wifi area?
Click to expand...

The what, now?

I haz no Platinum.

Curse you UK release dates!

<small>I'm in a cursing mood today...</small>


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta Brawl xYoh now. I dunno when he will be on though, so I'm giving him like 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? The Finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You're never at the finals unless you've fought Trela, and fighting Trela is sucicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zOMG. Can I join you? Wifi area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The what, now?
> 
> I haz no Platinum.
> 
> Curse you UK release dates!
> 
> <small>I'm in a cursing mood today...</small>
Click to expand...

Oh....


----------



## MygL

Ok, Im on =/

I was Brawling a friend sorry

And playing Platinum .... heh

So Im vs cornymikey? Ok


----------



## Trela

NONONO XYOH!

Your fighting Yeti, so give him your FC.


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ok, Im on =/
> 
> I was Brawling a friend sorry
> 
> And playing Platinum .... heh
> 
> So Im vs cornymikey? Ok


I thought I was facing Mikey 

Platinum is fail until I get it.


----------



## Yetiman15

Mine is 1375-8040-6335 I'm having fun.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Im on =/
> 
> I was Brawling a friend sorry
> 
> And playing Platinum .... heh
> 
> So Im vs cornymikey? Ok
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was facing Mikey
> 
> Platinum is fail until I get it.
Click to expand...

nou

And ok Im adding you Yeti, sorry Trela I didnt read the 10 new pages ._.


----------



## Yetiman15

That was terrible lag.


----------



## Trela

Who won? xYoh?

And yeah, his lag is kinda bad. Not as bad as Waluigi's!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Who won? xYoh?
> 
> And yeah, his lag is kinda bad. Not as bad as Waluigi's!


True


----------



## MygL

Sorry my internet is being even more gay than before =/


----------



## Yetiman15

Whatever I still had fun. I could'nt play though I could'nt control my P.K Thunders at all and none of my attacks would go through right. Why's his wi-fi so bad anyway?


----------



## Yetiman15

xYoh said:
			
		

> Sorry my internet is being even more gay than before =/


Oh alright, another time then I'd love a rematch. Well good luck with the rest of the tournament everyone.


----------



## Trela

WAIT!

Your still in it! Your in the Loser's Bracket. You gotta fight Hub again :O


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I lost 2-1.
> 
> It's what I get for not playing brawl in a forever and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Im not brawling anyone till I get better......:/ Hub Out.
Click to expand...

...


----------



## Yetiman15

Why would I fight him again? and that ^


----------



## Trela

Oh kk nvm 

You'll see why when I update the Bracket. xYoh, you gotta Brawl me now. Join my room when I make one.


----------



## MygL

Oh ok. Lag is with me so Ill prbably win, I hope....

And I havent seen coffe in a while, I wanna Brawl him =P


----------



## Trela

xYoh: I'll make room in like 10 minutes.

Yeti: Your gonna brawl the winner of Silver and Mike.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> xYoh: I'll make room in like 10 minutes.
> 
> Yeti: Your gonna brawl the winner of Silver and Mike.


Mike's not here.


----------



## MygL

Wait Trela BRB, I


----------



## Trela

KK I'll be waiting.

I'm giving Mikey 15 minutes :O


----------



## cornymikey

IM READY!


----------



## cornymikey

silver, idk if i have u added yet. whats ur fc just in case?


----------



## cornymikey

darn, silver hasnt been active for a while. maybe hes playing pokemon. =/


----------



## MygL

Ok lets see if it works now =/


----------



## Silverstorms

Huh? What's going on?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Huh? What's going on?


TIME TO BRAWL!


----------



## Trela

KK xYoh join my room.


----------



## cornymikey

silver, my fc is 4124-4823-9209. whats urs? and ur name on brawl in case i already have u added


----------



## Trela

There is no way in hell that I am playing in that kind of Lag. I dunno what to do now...


----------



## MygL

Something is up with my internet...

It has been like that for 2 weeks now...


----------



## Yetiman15

Trela said:
			
		

> There is no way in hell that I am playing in that kind of Lag. I dunno what to do now...


HaHaHaHa. That's crazy right. You end up just getting tossed left and right.


----------



## cornymikey

silver is yet to respond..,


----------



## cornymikey

i wonder what happened to silver. anyone want to brawl now just for fun? trela, yetiman?


----------



## Yetiman15

Give me a couple of minutes I might be up for a brawl just finishing up some work.


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Give me a couple of minutes I might be up for a brawl just finishing up some work.


kk


----------



## Trela

UGH. I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE LEAVE.

Seriously, I have other things to do, so I'm giving everyone 10 minutes to get to their match. Mikey, you advance, I dunno what to do with you, xYoh...


----------



## MygL

Take me out Trela, until this internet is fixed I may be back =/

Now to Platinum...


----------



## cornymikey

ok, yetiman, its time to brawl for the tourney


----------



## Yetiman15

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, yetiman, its time to brawl for the tourney


? What happened to playing for fun?


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, yetiman, its time to brawl for the tourney
> 
> 
> 
> ? What happened to playing for fun?
Click to expand...

trela said i advanced


----------



## Yetiman15

Oh...So what is the bracket like now? Who's left is what I mean to say?


----------



## cornymikey

idk, but we have to brawl now


----------



## Trela

I'll update Bracket later. Yeti, you gotta fight Mikey. Good luck!

xYoh, umm, I think you are gonna have to drop out. The lag is worse than Waluigis...


----------



## Yetiman15

O.K Mikey do you have my code?


----------



## cornymikey

yeah, yeti, u make game please.


----------



## Yetiman15

It says you haven't registered me.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> UGH. I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE LEAVE.
> 
> Seriously, I have other things to do, so I'm giving everyone 10 minutes to get to their match. Mikey, you advance, I dunno what to do with you, xYoh...


You can NOT blame me for leaving!

There was a thread on Smogon about a new anti hax formula and I NEEDED to know about it.

You know you would have done the same if they suddenly starting allowing banned stages in the big brawl tournaments.


----------



## cornymikey

oh, im going on now. i thought u meant something else.

silver, i see u. sorry


----------



## Trela

Well, Yeti and Mikey are Brawling for Loser's Finals. It's kinda late to go back now Silver  sorry.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, Yeti and Mikey are Brawling for Loser's Finals. It's kinda late to go back now Silver  sorry.


I don't mind.

Pokemon > Brawl, imo.


----------



## Trela

Mikey and Yeti, are yoll done? :O

Btw Yeti I wanna play you. You seem good!


----------



## MygL

Wait does anybody remembers Muse?

He was pretty good


----------



## Trela

I wish I could play him :O

Yeti and Mikey who won!?


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Wait does anybody remembers Muse?
> 
> He was pretty good


..I brawled him like a couple days ago.......I can beat him. :/ But ya, Hes good.


----------



## Yetiman15

Mikey first two then I rematched him twice and I won. He really won though.


----------



## cornymikey

wait, that was finals? i thougt it was out of 3...


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait does anybody remembers Muse?
> 
> He was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ..I brawled him like a couple days ago.......I can beat him. :/ But ya, Hes good.
Click to expand...

Wait what? A couple days ago? I wanna Brawl him again =/


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait does anybody remembers Muse?
> 
> He was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ..I brawled him like a couple days ago.......I can beat him. :/ But ya, Hes good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what? A couple days ago? I wanna Brawl him again =/
Click to expand...

Ya. Me and Horus were Brawling, Then He joined outta no where.


----------



## Trela

It was supposed to be best out of 5 :I

PLAY AGAIN!


----------



## technoxmaniac

oh....umm am i out?
sorry, i had to do stuff today....
=/


----------



## cornymikey

trela, i won 2/3 but it was the finals?


----------



## Yetiman15

Wait I though he was fooling around the last two matches he kept on changing his characters.


----------



## cornymikey

darn, yeti. we have to completely rematch. i used bad characters after i thought i won...


----------



## Yetiman15

cornymikey said:
			
		

> darn, yeti. we have to completely rematch. i used bad characters after i thought i won...


That's what I'm saying so do those last two matches count?


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Wait I though he was fooling around the last two matches he kept on changing his characters.


i didnt use my best characters after the first 2. complete rematch time!


----------



## Yetiman15

I'm eating dinner pretty soon can you wait like 20 mins or so?


----------



## Trela

:I

In 20 minutes then, Yeti. If you dont show up, then Mikey advances.


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> I'm eating dinner pretty soon can you wait like 20 mins or so?


ok, ill go practice


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn, yeti. we have to completely rematch. i used bad characters after i thought i won...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying so do those last two matches count?
Click to expand...

none of the matches count, so well do it over again!


----------



## cornymikey

ill be back in 17 min!


----------



## Yetiman15

I'm back.


----------



## Yetiman15

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn, yeti. we have to completely rematch. i used bad characters after i thought i won...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying so do those last two matches count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none of the matches count, so well do it over again!
Click to expand...

? none? So we have to play a best of three out of five match again?


----------



## bcb

I'm getting better.  Wanted to see how you guys were doing.

(I'm kinda in a happy go-lucky mood.)


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn, yeti. we have to completely rematch. i used bad characters after i thought i won...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying so do those last two matches count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none of the matches count, so well do it over again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? none? So we have to play a best of three out of five match again?
Click to expand...

yep, ready?


----------



## Yetiman15

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn, yeti. we have to completely rematch. i used bad characters after i thought i won...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying so do those last two matches count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none of the matches count, so well do it over again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? none? So we have to play a best of three out of five match again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, ready?
Click to expand...

Sure set up a room.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm getting better.  Wanted to see how you guys were doing.
> 
> (I'm kinda in a happy go-lucky mood.)


hey, u wanna brawl after i finish the finals?


----------



## cornymikey

ok, yeti, im going on now.


----------



## Trela

Good luck you 2!

Winner will Brawl me.


----------



## technoxmaniac

i guess im out....right?


----------



## Trela

Yeah. Your like 2 hours late lol. Sorry 

After I Brawl Yeti/Mikey, the Tournament will end. I'll post Results on Front Page, and the Rankings will change!


----------



## technoxmaniac

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Your like 2 hours late lol. Sorry
> 
> After I Brawl Yeti/Mikey, the Tournament will end. I'll post Results on Front Page, and the Rankings will change!


Darnish....


----------



## Trela

WTF!?

Yeti and Mikey, are yoll done!? It doesnt take THAT long!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> WTF!?
> 
> Yeti and Mikey, are yoll done!? It doesnt take THAT long!


..They're gone :/


----------



## Trela

.....

Your serious.....

I'll get em'...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Your serious.....
> 
> I'll get em'...


....*You're

How?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Your serious.....
> 
> I'll get em'...
> 
> 
> 
> ....*You're
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

He'll send lucario after them. 0-0


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Your serious.....
> 
> I'll get em'...
> 
> 
> 
> ....*You're
> 
> How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll send lucario after them. 0-0
Click to expand...

Lmao.


----------



## cornymikey

darn, i lost. i was so close every match w/ trela. trela always had one life left and like 100% every match. youre too good, trela =P


----------



## Trela

Yeah, good games bro! Your getting better and better 

Since some players didnt do their matches, they arent on the Results list  Lemmie go edit front page with stuff.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, good games bro! Your getting better and better
> 
> Since some players didnt do their matches, they arent on the Results list  Lemmie go edit front page with stuff.
> 
> =Trela=


but i feel like ur MK is better than your lucario.


----------



## Trela

MK will always be better than who you main. It's like that for everyone.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> MK will always be better than who you main. It's like that for everyone.


Err....Montly?

Join my room now RAWR


----------



## cornymikey

now im just 5th. yay! i think


----------



## cornymikey

so anyone wanna brawl? i got to practise w/ my zelda


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Incase any of you would be interested, there is a SSBB tournament going to happen at wiifriends when enough people join, you'd have to become a member there and post on the thread if you wanted to, click here for the link to the thread and site if you want to do it.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st - Trela-omfgbbq u r too hawt
> 2nd - Coffeeaddict-i can't speak my mind :'(
> 3rd - Silverstorms-i wunt 2 plai yooz
> 4th - xYoh-ewwww lagg but fun otherwise
> 5th - Toon]this is my list based on all the people ive brawled
> 1st-Trela
> 2nd-Coffeeaddict
> 3rd-possibly silverstorms (never brawled, but seems to be good)
> 4th- ME (i can beat everyone except trela and coffee)
> 5th- Xyoh-hes pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> you are awesome, i want to play you more
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

(BUMP )

Man. There's lots of Tournaments coming up:
1. Cofee's
2. Rankings Montly
3. another SST Tournament (TBT only)
4. A special one...

Get ya practice on, RETARDZ! <3

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Sorry, Coffe, but I cant make it for some weeks (Which I think its going to be the tourney) 

So yeah, kick me out =/


----------



## bcb

I might try out here for the next tourney. Being top 3 on the other is a good position.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I might try out here for the next tourney. Being top 3 on the other is a good position.


you'd have to beat me even to get on the list.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try out here for the next tourney. Being top 3 on the other is a good position.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd have to beat me even to get on the list.
Click to expand...

your better than xYoh, in my opinion


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try out here for the next tourney. Being top 3 on the other is a good position.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd have to beat me even to get on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your better than xYoh, in my opinion
Click to expand...

yeah, i can beat him, and i just beat him today. but of course, that was just for fun, and not for taking his position. (and he didn't use his main, lucas)


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try out here for the next tourney. Being top 3 on the other is a good position.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd have to beat me even to get on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your better than xYoh, in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i can beat him, and i just beat him today. but of course, that was just for fun, and not for taking his position. (and he didn't use his main, lucas)
Click to expand...

Hmm... Well, I've only brawled three on the list. You, Trela, and xYoh. I lose to you a lot, Trela the most, and xYoh probably beats me 50/50. Maybe I'll get lucky in a tourney.


----------



## Trela

Dang. Cofee's Tournament still hasn't started...

I'm thinking about hosting one this week. I gotta see if Cofees will start.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try out here for the next tourney. Being top 3 on the other is a good position.
> 
> 
> 
> you'd have to beat me even to get on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your better than xYoh, in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i can beat him, and i just beat him today. but of course, that was just for fun, and not for taking his position. (and he didn't use his main, lucas)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... Well, I've only brawled three on the list. You, Trela, and xYoh. I lose to you a lot, Trela the most, and xYoh probably beats me 50/50. Maybe I'll get lucky in a tourney.
Click to expand...

you shoukd brawl coffeeaddict. hes so good, he two stocks me. >_>


----------



## cornymikey

oh yeah, and youve brawled horus, right, bcb? did he beat you?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh yeah, and youve brawled horus, right, bcb? did he beat you?


Oh, I can beat horus. :/


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, and youve brawled horus, right, bcb? did he beat you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can beat horus. :/
Click to expand...

I'll brawl you.


----------



## MygL

I want to Brawl Coffe, we havent Brawled in months...


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, and youve brawled horus, right, bcb? did he beat you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can beat horus. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you.
Click to expand...

bcb, brawl him!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, and youve brawled horus, right, bcb? did he beat you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can beat horus. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bcb, brawl him!
Click to expand...

As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, and youve brawled horus, right, bcb? did he beat you?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can beat horus. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bcb, brawl him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
Click to expand...

>=( 
anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bcb, brawl him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >=(
> anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
> I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.
Click to expand...

You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, brawl him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >=(
> anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
> I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.
Click to expand...

I'm a wolf user, and I'm slowly gettng better with him. Of course I have Ike too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Id totally pwn the ranks imo  

Ike, Fox, Falcon, oh yeaaaah.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Id totally pwn the ranks imo
> 
> Ike, Fox, Falcon, oh yeaaaah.


if you can beat me fair and square, you could be on the list.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >=(
> anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
> I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a wolf user, and I'm slowly gettng better with him. Of course I have Ike too.
Click to expand...

Whenever you want to brawl let me know, my code's in my sig.


----------



## cornymikey

hey bcb, ill brawl you!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey bcb, ill brawl you!


Well, okay. My Falco's kinda rusty.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey bcb, ill brawl you!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, okay. My Falco's kinda rusty.
Click to expand...

ok, ill use marth and sheik


----------



## cornymikey

im going online now


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, brawl him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >=(
> anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
> I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.
Click to expand...

Nooooo, train your Wario which I think its your best character and make him your better!


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as we can figure a time to brawl. There's so many great brawlers on here I haven't brawl yet. I'm happy not too many people use Ness or Wario here. I feel special. And that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >=(
> anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
> I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo, train your Wario which I think its your best character and make him your better!
Click to expand...

It's probably cause you use Lucas. I don't enjoy using Ness that much against Lucas. However I LOVE using Ness against Lucario. My Wario's decent, need work though. And Falco's supposed to be my 3rd best. :/

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Toon Link sucks. </div>


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepAnd that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish. I feel special.
> 
> 
> 
> >=(
> anyways i never use meta knight except in the first game and last game, or if I lose to you w/ MK, which is not very likely.
> I like to use ZSS and sheik the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo, train your Wario which I think its your best character and make him your better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's probably cause you use Lucas. I don't enjoy using Ness that much against Lucas. However I LOVE using Ness against Lucario. My Wario's decent, need work though. And Falco's supposed to be my 3rd best. :/
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Toon ]Well, I say main with you have more fun with... And I still think your Wario is bettah! ^_^
> 
> Meh
> 
> 1st Lucas
> 2nd Lucas
> 3rd Lucas
> 4th Lucas
> 5th Lucas
> 6th Cpt Falcon
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepAnd that I'm not just one of the many that'd choose Meta Knight who's completely unoriginal and suckish.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should be higher on the list. (That is until I can figure out how to beat you.) I gotta work with my Yoshi and develop more techniques. And I need to use Falco more, because my Falco's very dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo, train your Wario which I think its your best character and make him your better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's probably cause you use Lucas. I don't enjoy using Ness that much against Lucas. However I LOVE using Ness against Lucario. My Wario's decent, need work though. And Falco's supposed to be my 3rd best. :/
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Toon ]Well, I say main with you have more fun with... And I still think your Wario is bettah! ^_^
> 
> Meh
> 
> 1st Lucas
> 2nd Lucas
> 3rd Lucas
> 4th Lucas
> 5th Lucas
> 6th Cpt Falcon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I enjoy playing with Ness more often.
> 
> (Maybe your second main should be Claus. XD)
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, your ness is good for like some players, but if u sheild down, or roll out of PK Fire, youre toast. well thats what i see.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, your ness is good for like some players, but if u sheild down, or roll out of PK Fire, youre toast. well thats what i see.


What do you mean?


----------



## Jake123

You guys look tough... I think I have an even chance  of beating anyone of you.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, your ness is good for like some players, but if u sheild down, or roll out of PK Fire, youre toast. well thats what i see.


Shield down?

Do you mean side step?


----------



## bcb

Jake123 said:
			
		

> You guys look tough... I think I have an even chance  of beating anyone of you.


O rly? xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id totally pwn the ranks imo
> 
> Ike, Fox, Falcon, oh yeaaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can beat me fair and square, you could be on the list.
Click to expand...

Your on. Best 2/3 at 5 PM EST


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id totally pwn the ranks imo
> 
> Ike, Fox, Falcon, oh yeaaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can beat me fair and square, you could be on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your on. Best 2/3 at 5 PM EST
Click to expand...

first, your gonna have to get past me, because if you can't beat me then you don't have a chance against cornymike.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id totally pwn the ranks imo
> 
> Ike, Fox, Falcon, oh yeaaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can beat me fair and square, you could be on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your on. Best 2/3 at 5 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first, your gonna have to get past me, because if you can't beat me then you don't have a chance against cornymike.
Click to expand...

And If you get past him, You'll have to go though me.


----------



## Trela

xeladude said:
			
		

> Your on. Best 2/3 at 5 PM EST


Your gonna have to be a REALLY good player to take on the players on this List.

If you wanna Brawl, PM me. It's been a while since someone has come in here saying "I'm really good" or "I can take yoll". Btw, you might wanna stay away from Cofee.

=Trela=


----------



## John102

I want another brawl with you trela, I think I've gotten better......


----------



## Trela

I'll try to get some Brawls with everyone either tomorrow or this weekend. I've got a friend coming over, so...


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll try to get some Brawls with everyone either tomorrow or this weekend. I've got a friend coming over, so...


DOUBLE BATTLE!

is Saturday evening ok?


----------



## Trela

Iono. Sounds good, but Iono.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Iono. Sounds good, but Iono.


ok,ok, just me and you on final destination.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, your ness is good for like some players, but if u sheild down, or roll out of PK Fire, youre toast. well thats what i see.
> 
> 
> 
> Shield down?
> 
> Do you mean side step?
Click to expand...

oh yeah, thats what I meant. i forgot the term. xD


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, your ness is good for like some players, but if u sheild down, or roll out of PK Fire, youre toast. well thats what i see.
> 
> 
> 
> Shield down?
> 
> Do you mean side step?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, thats what I meant. i forgot the term. xD
Click to expand...

Well, I don't want to just spam rolling. :/


----------



## DevilGopher

im prtty good with toon link


----------



## MatiMaster

ok wtf,toonlinksmaster and ryudo dragon can pwn u trela


----------



## cornymikey

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> im prtty good with toon ]is that a challenge? wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

MatiMaster said:
			
		

> ok wtf,toon]what are you talking about? no they cant even beat hhim once. they get three stocked, probably.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Yeah toonlink gets pwned by me alone, which means he's no chance against Trela lulz!


----------



## Hub12

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah toon]Cofee. :O I got bettar. Brawl? 1 on 1 This time.


----------



## Silverstorms

MatiMaster said:
			
		

> ok wtf,toon]Lmao.
> 
> Trela could own both of them at the same time.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok wtf,toon]Lmao.
> 
> Trela could own both of them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be funny. XD
> The best I can do is get him down to two lives...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok wtf,toon]Lmao.
> 
> Trela could own both of them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be funny. XD
> The best I can do is get him down to two lives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got him down to one<3
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok wtf,toon]Lmao.
> 
> Trela could own both of them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be funny. XD
> The best I can do is get him down to two lives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got him down to one<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok wtf,toon]Lmao.
> 
> Trela could own both of them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be funny. XD
> The best I can do is get him down to two lives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got him down to one<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be funny. XD
> The best I can do is get him down to two lives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got him down to one<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
Click to expand...

and I can BEAT trela! >=)


----------



## cornymikey

and xyoh, if you are reading this, I will finally challenge you for your spot!


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I got him down to one<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
Click to expand...

Sure you can Mike, Sure.  <_<


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can Mike, Sure.  <_<
Click to expand...

ask trela. in the tourney on TTC, I beat him 2/5. look at it! and eat that! >=)


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can Mike, Sure.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask trela. in the tourney on TTC, I beat him 2/5. look at it! and eat that! >=)
Click to expand...

Eh. *Eats*

Brawling Xyoh right now Anyways.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can Mike, Sure.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask trela. in the tourney on TTC, I beat him 2/5. look at it! and eat that! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh. *Eats*
> 
> Brawling Xyoh right now Anyways.
Click to expand...

darn it, need to brawl xyoh for his spot. >_>


----------



## djman900

I wanna brawl silver for his spot >


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I got him down to one<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
Click to expand...

I beat Trela TWICE. One against MK... with mah Wario. Trela doesn't main MK anyway.

And once with my Ness against Lucario. I made a 0-Death combo then.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be makin' up liez. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Trela TWICE. One against MK... with mah Wario. Trela doesn't main MK anyway.
> 
> And once with my Ness against Lucario. I made a 0-Death combo then.
Click to expand...

nice.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I r not. My Lucario almost bested his Lucario. C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Trela TWICE. One against MK... with mah Wario. Trela doesn't main MK anyway.
> 
> And once with my Ness against Lucario. I made a 0-Death combo then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice.
Click to expand...

1% Luck, 99% Hot gas.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> and I can BEAT trela! >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beat Trela TWICE. One against MK... with mah Wario. Trela doesn't main MK anyway.
> 
> And once with my Ness against Lucario. I made a 0-Death combo then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1% Luck, 99% Hot gas.
Click to expand...

lol. spongebob reference! (right?) xD


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Trela TWICE. One against MK... with mah Wario. Trela doesn't main MK anyway.
> 
> And once with my Ness against Lucario. I made a 0-Death combo then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1% Luck, 99% Hot gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. spongebob reference! (right?) xD
Click to expand...

Umm.. No.


----------



## djman900

ne1 wanna brawl?(piedisliker u r bcb right?)


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> ne1 wanna brawl?(piedisliker u r bcb right?)


Yep, I'm bcb.

I'd play but my sister's borrowing Animal Crossing for GC and she loves it. -_o


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 wanna brawl?(piedisliker u r bcb right?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm bcb.
> 
> I'd play but my sister's borrowing Animal Crossing for GC and she loves it. -_o
Click to expand...

o


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 wanna brawl?(piedisliker u r bcb right?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm bcb.
> 
> I'd play but my sister's borrowing Animal Crossing for GC and she loves it. -_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o
Click to expand...

I wish I could brawl coffee.

But I'm not worthy.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Mr. Game and Watch be a fun character. o:

And his aerial up attack can blow the sand bag upwards without touching it. :O


----------



## bcb

I actually might be able to brawl in about 10 minutes. MAYBE.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Trela

LOL using "I/he/she/it can pwn" and "Trela" in the same sentence wont make it a complete thought.

And yes, Mike did beat me twice in the Winner's Bracket (I think Winner's Finals) and almost did it again in the Grand Finals. Cofee, I would keep an eye on him. :O

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

I beat xyoh 3/5. so do I switch spots with him?


----------



## Trela

:O

GASP.

Lemmie change a little of the Rankings.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> GASP.
> 
> Lemmie change a little of the Rankings.


yay, on to silver now. muahaha.


----------



## TigerCrossing

I wanna brawl some of these guys...=D


----------



## cornymikey

TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> I wanna brawl some of these guys...=D


I can brawl you right now! if u mostly beat me (fair and square), you can be on the list


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I still feel it should be a top ten list...

Anyone wanna Brawl?


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I still feel it should be a top ten list...
> 
> Anyone wanna Brawl?


<big><big>YES!</big></big>



<small>if i had an amp...</small>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel it should be a top ten list...
> 
> Anyone wanna Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>YES!</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <small>if i had an amp...</small>
Click to expand...

*gives a non-existant amp to Horus*
Brawl now? =D


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel it should be a top ten list...
> 
> Anyone wanna Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>YES!</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <small>if i had an amp...</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *gives a non-existant amp to Horus*
> Brawl now? =D
Click to expand...

maybe 

nonexistent amps only work 40% of the time

do i have you added btw? i don't think i do


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> GASP.
> 
> Lemmie change a little of the Rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> yay, on to silver now. muahaha.
Click to expand...

Naaaaaawwwwww.

I've been playing for lols lately. Pwning online people on random wifi with the counter set on Random is as fun as hell.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> GASP.
> 
> Lemmie change a little of the Rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> yay, on to silver now. muahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaawwwwww.
> 
> I've been playing for lols lately. Pwning online people on random wifi with the counter set on Random is as fun as hell.
Click to expand...

ok... does that mean youre not going to brawl me?


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> GASP.
> 
> Lemmie change a little of the Rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> yay, on to silver now. muahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaawwwwww.
> 
> I've been playing for lols lately. Pwning online people on random wifi with the counter set on Random is as fun as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... does that mean youre not going to brawl me?
Click to expand...

errr, I see you online. I challenge you for your spot 3/5 now! >


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> 
> GASP.
> 
> Lemmie change a little of the Rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> yay, on to silver now. muahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaawwwwww.
> 
> I've been playing for lols lately. Pwning online people on random wifi with the counter set on Random is as fun as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... does that mean youre not going to brawl me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errr, I see you online. I challenge you for your spot 3/5 now! >
Click to expand...

Denied.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBCiSewqKE&feature=channel_page


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaaaawwwwww.
> 
> I've been playing for lols lately. Pwning online people on random wifi with the counter set on Random is as fun as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... does that mean youre not going to brawl me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errr, I see you online. I challenge you for your spot 3/5 now! >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Denied.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBCiSewqKE&feature=channel_page
Click to expand...

are you serious? how can u deny my challenge?!? then theres no way you can lose your spot.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok... does that mean youre not going to brawl me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errr, I see you online. I challenge you for your spot 3/5 now! >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Denied.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBCiSewqKE&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you serious? how can u deny my challenge?!? then theres no way you can lose your spot.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to love Mr. G&W. :s
He even beat your MK. =D


----------



## djman900

ne1 wanna brawl now?


----------



## Trela

:O Ryudo your getting better man. keep it up DAWG.

Dj, me and Hub are about to play, so you can join, and then we can do 1on1's later.

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I never expected it but Mr. G&W is good.
He survives pretty well and can get back from far distances.
Not to mention his speed. :s


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I never expected it but Mr. G&W is good.
> He survives pretty well and can get back from far distances.
> Not to mention his speed. :s


Hes alright, in my opinion i just dont like the fact hes slow


----------



## Hub12

HOLY *censored.2.0*

Me,Ryudo,Silver, and Trela....

EPIC BATTLE COMING UP


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*
> 
> Me,Ryudo,Silver, and Trela....
> 
> EPIC BATTLE COMING UP


out of all you, who's hosting?


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*
> 
> Me,Ryudo,Silver, and Trela....
> 
> EPIC BATTLE COMING UP
> 
> 
> 
> out of all you, who's hosting?
Click to expand...

Meeee!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*
> 
> Me,Ryudo,Silver, and Trela....
> 
> EPIC BATTLE COMING UP


I WON!

WOOOOOOOOO!

TRELA DIDN'T COME SECOND!

WOOOOOOOOO!

<small><small>And I saved the replay of the second match. Hehehehehe.....</small></small>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

My Mr. G&W seems to have no effect on trela and little on silvah. o:

I'm off to play a better game known as Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> My Mr. G&W seems to have no effect on trela and little on silvah. o:
> 
> I'm off to play a better game known as Mario Kart Wii.


Nothing on TBT has an effect on Trela  :'(


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> errr, I see you online. I challenge you for your spot 3/5 now! >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Denied.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBCiSewqKE&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you serious? how can u deny my challenge?!? then theres no way you can lose your spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to love Mr. G&W. :s
> He even beat your MK. =D
Click to expand...

yeah, his smash attacks combined with other attacks are too damn fast.


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok... does that mean youre not going to brawl me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errr, I see you online. I challenge you for your spot 3/5 now! >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Denied.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBCiSewqKE&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you serious? how can u deny my challenge?!? then theres no way you can lose your spot.
Click to expand...

I guess you ignored me this time, silvah!


----------



## bcb

If you're on this list... I really want to brawl you. For the Lolz.

xYoh, Silver, Hub, and even Coffee.

I know I'll probably lose, but my Ness got better IMO.


----------



## MygL

BCB I choose you!!! 

Wanna Brawl?


----------



## bcb

Wow, I really underestimated your TL. It's beast.


----------



## MygL

Noooouuu, my TL still sucks.

But now your Ness is better than your Wario D=

And a good Yvasaur (Spelled right?)


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> Noooouuu, my TL still sucks.
> 
> But now your Ness is better than your Wario D=
> 
> And a good Yvasaur (Spelled right?)


Ivysaur. Well, yeah, it's great. But I need to perfect Charizard and Squirtle too in order to have a good PT. Charizard, sure. But Squirtle, that'd be tough.

I don't brawl too many TL's. You're the best I've played with TL.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

But Squirtles so easy to perfect!  His air game is amazing and his A tilt leads beautifully into his a combo, which is insanely fast.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Squirtle good?
Liez.

But Mr. Game and Watch, he rocks. 

I think I have a chance at them leaderboards now... at the lower rankings at least. :s


----------



## bcb

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> But Squirtles so easy to perfect!  His air game is amazing and his A tilt leads beautifully into his a combo, which is insanely fast.


Squirtle's hard because he's fast and light, and hard to control for me. I soo wish Pokemon wouldn't switch after each KO. Maybe I should get Brawl+. Nah...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*
> 
> Me,Ryudo,Silver, and Trela....
> 
> EPIC BATTLE COMING UP


dang i missed alot while no lifing an anime >_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

*wants to get on leaderboard*

What should I do to get there? o:

Next tournament is...?


----------



## Trela

I'm making Thread for the next Tournament in a little bit guys, so BEAR with me!

Heh, ya get it? Bear, with me. Haha. Too gewd.

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm making Thread for the next Tournament in a little bit guys, so BEAR with me!
> 
> Heh, ya get it? Bear, with me. Haha. Too gewd.
> 
> =Trela=


Bear, Sick Trela


Can't wait till tournament  (Hope im not against trela coffee or mike in begining)


----------



## cornymikey

silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>

time to play my new game, MKW


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW


If I wasn't going into a tourney right now, I would have gladly raced yu in MKW. =D

After tournament, I challenge you in Brawl. >


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW


Silver was sleepin'.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW
> 
> 
> 
> Silver was sleepin'.
Click to expand...

so do you accept my challenge? (djman says I can beat you. )


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW
> 
> 
> 
> Silver was sleepin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so do you accept my challenge? (djman says I can beat you. )
Click to expand...

You're sooooooooo good at choosing times  <_< 

And screw Dj, he spams Zelda  T_T


----------



## Trela

Guys, L.O.Y.A. is already as big as Super Smash Bash was; that's a lot!

NOW I'm expecting this Tournament to get to at least 24 - 32 players  and this Tournament would surely change the Rankings.

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW
> 
> 
> 
> Silver was sleepin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so do you accept my challenge? (djman says I can beat you. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sooooooooo good at choosing times  <_<
> 
> And screw Dj, he spams Zelda  T_T
Click to expand...

He spams in general. XD
Hmm, I think I want a brawl. o:


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW
> 
> 
> 
> Silver was sleepin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so do you accept my challenge? (djman says I can beat you. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sooooooooo good at choosing times  <_<
> 
> And screw Dj, he spams Zelda  T_T
Click to expand...

well, I live in USA and your time is 4 hrs ahead of mine. >_>


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver still denying/ignoring my challenge. >_>
> 
> time to play my new game, MKW
> 
> 
> 
> Silver was sleepin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so do you accept my challenge? (djman says I can beat you. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sooooooooo good at choosing times  <_<
> 
> And screw Dj, he spams Zelda  T_T
Click to expand...

I main diddy(I don't spam with zelda) :/ I can still probably beat you


----------



## MygL

I dont think Dj spams, neither Zelda or Diddy Kong 

Anyways, if anyone is in AiB add me... Same name!

<


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> I dont think Dj spams, neither Zelda or Diddy Kong
> 
> Anyways, if anyone is in AiB add me... Same name!
> 
> <


What is AiB?


----------



## MygL

All is Brawl... Join I want some friends of TBT there ::D:


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> All is Brawl... Join I want some friends of TBT there ::D:


Wanna brawl xyoh?


----------



## MygL

Sure, but later... In 30 minutes...


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> All is Brawl... Join I want some friends of TBT there ::D:


Link pl0x.


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> Sure, but later... In 30 minutes...


Aww, im gunna b gone then,  mabye 2marro


----------



## MygL

Aww well ok =/

Im going to be on later today anywayzz


----------



## MygL

I can get on


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Fine, I'll join allisbrawl :l
Another one of my friends wanted me to anyway.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll join allisbrawl :l
> Another one of my friends wanted me to anyway.


NOEZ. It won't let you. I tried. It said "Technical Diffulculties" ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I'll join allisbrawl :l
> Another one of my friends wanted me to anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> NOEZ. It won't let you. I tried. It said "Technical Diffulculties" ...
Click to expand...

All is Brawl must have horrid spelling.


----------



## MygL

Yeah, it has some couple of ... RETARDZ but its a good site to Brawl =P


----------



## Trela

AiB is REALLY hard guys. It has the best Online Brawl players in the world. Me and Cofee would get OWNED there lol. Btw I'll add you xYoh.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> AiB is REALLY hard guys. It has the best Online Brawl players in the world. Me and Cofee would get OWNED there lol. Btw I'll add you xYoh.
> 
> =Trela=


HOLY CRAP SERIOUSLY?

I WANNA JOIN I WANNA JOIN!


----------



## MygL

Yeah it is way to hard, and hey Ness_Success is there, do you guys remember him?

He has a pretty good Ness


----------



## Horus

I'm subscribed to this kid named Kevin who i think comes from AIB, he mains snake and is pretty damn good


----------



## Trela

Bizkit = Kevin. He's kewl. I think he was like the most famous Kingdom Hearts player or somethin like that.

Btw, where's Cofee!? He needs to show up for LOYA!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Bizkit = Kevin. He's kewl. I think he was like the most famous Kingdom Hearts player or somethin like that.
> 
> Btw, where's Cofee!? He needs to show up for LOYA!
> 
> =Trela=


KINGDOM HEARTS?.....Wait....That isn't related to Brawl....

But Still, EPIC.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Trela

*BUMPS*

I'm bumping this back up, for the Rankings have changed. For now, I have added another slot for 6th place. I am also adding a team section for best teams in the Tournaments we have here. We are also no longer supported with SST. Now it's just me lol (and Piranha ).

Lemmie go ahead and edit the stuff.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

SST?

You mean TTC?


----------



## Hub12

NOOO

He means AiB.


----------



## Silverstorms

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SST_Records


----------



## Trela

Lol SST stands for Zay's clan, Super Smash Toons, over at TTC.


----------



## Hub12

o=

I thought you hated Zay.


----------



## Trela

I do.

That's why I left the clan and made my own with Piranha, and that's why this list isnt supported by his clan anymore.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol SST stands for Zay's clan, Super Smash Toons, over at TTC.


They supported us? 

@ Hub - I think Zay got one of the clan threads locked. Not exactly hard though, with all the mods.


----------



## Hub12

ZAY IS MY BESTEST BUDDY. 8D XDDDDDDD


----------



## Trela

Hub, when I get back from Tournament, let's play lol.

Zay pretty much screwed up the Brawl community over at TTC. There is now a Tournament every 2 months, and he got my Rankings thread locked up. I dont like going there anymore, but I'm joining bcb's Tournament just so I can play Zay again. If yoll want to, yoll can sign up, too.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

I might do that, I never played Zay. 

Gotta make an account first...


----------



## Trela

It's worth it lol. Zay has just been completely pissing me off lately.

Your probably better than him. He's 2nd best on the site, but it might change after we see you and Mike (and he NEW bcb!).


----------



## cornymikey

ok, now i gotta beat bcb this time. next time bcb is online, it is onnnn!


----------



## djman900

2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

Next time I play Trela I'm choosing the Mario Bros. stage.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!


And how in hell did you get there? ._.

xD
So mean silver.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
Click to expand...

Trela beat me in LOYA


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> xD
> So mean silver.
Click to expand...

One word.

Begins with an "L"

Last letter is "g".

And there's an "a" in the middle.


----------



## djman900

hmmmmm its not lag


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela beat me in LOYA
Click to expand...

Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
I know it's from the tourny but still. o:


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, now i gotta beat bcb this time. next time bcb is online, it is onnnn!


JOO SUCK.

Hehe, I've always wanted to say that. Really, though... I don't wanna brawl you for a while. (Joining my new tourney, you might be able to if you're lucky.)

Silver, if you want, I can add you now. It'll just be a little hard to battle everyone, but I can exchange your codes.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela beat me in LOYA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
> I know it's from the tourny but still. o:
Click to expand...

its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, now i gotta beat bcb this time. next time bcb is online, it is onnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> JOO SUCK.
> 
> Hehe, I've always wanted to say that. Really, though... I don't wanna brawl you for a while. (Joining my new tourney, you might be able to if you're lucky.)
> 
> Silver, if you want, I can add you now. It'll just be a little hard to battle everyone, but I can exchange your codes.
Click to expand...

I'll join the forum later.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> xD
> So mean silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One word.
> 
> Begins with an "L"
> 
> Last letter is "g".
> 
> And there's an "a" in the middle.
Click to expand...

Hmm... what could it be. >:/


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela beat me in LOYA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
> I know it's from the tourny but still. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk
Click to expand...

Umm...

Dj (barely) > Silver > Mike


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela beat me in LOYA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
> I know it's from the tourny but still. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk
Click to expand...

Well silver rapes me but I can beat you. ._.


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela beat me in LOYA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
> I know it's from the tourny but still. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well silver rapes me but I can beat you. ._.
Click to expand...

I don't remember Silver raping me. Beating me, yes, however.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd, did i just?? yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how in hell did you get there? ._.
> 
> xD
> So mean silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One word.
> 
> Begins with an "L"
> 
> Last letter is "g".
> 
> And there's an "a" in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... what could it be. >:/
Click to expand...

I wonder  ^_^ 

Plus Trela agreed on the (insert answer to puzzle) thing. He got caught underneath the edge on FD, tried to Up B on along the stage into an edge hog but went to far, and sucked in general.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela beat me in LOYA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
> I know it's from the tourny but still. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm...
> 
> Dj (barely) > Silver > Mike
Click to expand...

Fail. :3

A beats B and B beats C does not mean A beats C.
A=DJ B=Silver C=me


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm pretty sure Mike could beat Dj. His style is probably better at beaten Dj than mine.


----------



## djman900

silvers ness n bcbs ness are bad ass


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Still... how are you above Mike and silver? xD
> I know it's from the tourny but still. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm...
> 
> Dj (barely) > Silver > Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. :3
> 
> A beats B and B beats C does not mean A beats C.
> A=DJ B=Silver C=me
Click to expand...

True...

But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> its weird, i can beat silver :/ mike idk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm...
> 
> Dj (barely) > Silver > Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. :3
> 
> A beats B and B beats C does not mean A beats C.
> A=DJ B=Silver C=me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...
> 
> But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.
Click to expand...

No, I don't remeber that.

Me and you knocked out Mikey. 

Dj and me knocked you out.

Trela and Dj knocked me out.

Trela beat Dj twice.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...
> 
> Dj (barely) > Silver > Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail. :3
> 
> A beats B and B beats C does not mean A beats C.
> A=DJ B=Silver C=me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...
> 
> But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
Click to expand...

I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fail. :3
> 
> A beats B and B beats C does not mean A beats C.
> A=DJ B=Silver C=me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...
> 
> But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.
Click to expand...

But he didn't face me. :l
Trela is a steroid. o:


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fail. :3
> 
> A beats B and B beats C does not mean A beats C.
> A=DJ B=Silver C=me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...
> 
> But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.
Click to expand...

Dj had an easy run until he met you, and after that he was in Loser's finals no-matter what.

While I had John, then Mikey then Trela. Not fun  <_<


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> True...
> 
> But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't face me. :l
> Trela is a steroid. o:
Click to expand...

Yeah, Trela's on drugs.

He beat Lain's D3!!! And Lain kicks ass!


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't face me. :l
> Trela is a steroid. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trela's on drugs.
> 
> He beat Lain's D3!!! And Lain kicks ass!
Click to expand...



But... But...

OMG


----------



## Silverstorms

Lain > everyone else except Trela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQiMYGWhdVM


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> True...
> 
> But remember when DJ beat almost everybody else in the whole tourney? He won every match except against Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dj had an easy run until he met you, and after that he was in Loser's finals no-matter what.
> 
> While I had John, then Mikey then Trela. Not fun  <_<
Click to expand...

john is good but not like oh yea another silver mike though yes, oh n i had kilex 2


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't remeber that.
> 
> Me and you knocked out Mikey.
> 
> Dj and me knocked you out.
> 
> Trela and Dj knocked me out.
> 
> Trela beat Dj twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment everyone he faced, except Trela. But Trela probably takes Steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dj had an easy run until he met you, and after that he was in Loser's finals no-matter what.
> 
> While I had John, then Mikey then Trela. Not fun  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> john is good but not like oh yea another silver mike though yes, oh n i had kilex 2
Click to expand...

I had Kilex in Loser's.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lain > everyone else except Trela
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQiMYGWhdVM


I saw it before you linked it the first time because you favorited it. D:


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lain > everyone else except Trela
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQiMYGWhdVM


Quoted for truth


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lain > everyone else except Trela
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQiMYGWhdVM
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it before you ]THAT'S BECAUSE IT'S AWESOME!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

ne1 no wre trela is???


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> ne1 no wre trela is???


At a tourney.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 no wre trela is???
> 
> 
> 
> At a tourney.
Click to expand...

wut bout coffee????


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 no wre trela is???
> 
> 
> 
> At a tourney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut bout coffee????
Click to expand...

At  Starbucks.


----------



## chubsterr

Oh my gawd my bro djman is on the list :O why joo own dj?


----------



## bcb

Anyone wanna brawl for fun?

(Just no Final Destination)


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Oh my gawd my bro djman is on the list :O why joo own dj?


yes brutha, i am :]


pokebrawl ne1?????


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl for fun?
> 
> (Just no Final Destination)


I guess nawt. Me is sad. :l


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl for fun?
> 
> (Just no Final Destination)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess nawt. Me is sad. :l
Click to expand...

pokebrawl


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl for fun?
> 
> (Just no Final Destination)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess nawt. Me is sad. :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pokebrawl
Click to expand...

Meh.


----------



## chubsterr

me wana brawl :[


----------



## djman900

chubsterr said:
			
		

> me wana brawl :[


ok :] bcb chuv n sum1 else join


----------



## djman900

but 1st mike 1v1 4 fun


----------



## chubsterr

Im coming online


----------



## djman900

ok i host :]


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> but 1st mike 1v1 4 fun


ok, ill go against you. though i havent played brawl since last week, i hope ill still be decent. :/


----------



## cornymikey

and bcb, when can we brawl then? (stop avoiding me!) :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Who is kilex again? D:
I need to brawl that person. o=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

*2nd - djman900*
Made me lol.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Who is kilex again? D:
> I need to brawl that person. o=


trelas bro who mains MK


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Who is kilex again? D:
> I need to brawl that person. o=


Trela's brother.

He used MK.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> *2nd - djman900*
> Made me lol.




He used luck hax. o:


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd - djman900*
> Made me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used lag hax. o:
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd - djman900*
> Made me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used luck hax. o:
Click to expand...

I can say now that most of the LOYA people who actually made it further deserve to be on that list D:


----------



## cornymikey

My post on LOYA:

djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> My post on LOYA:
> 
> djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O


Couldn't have put it better myself.

Well I could, but everyone would hate me.


----------



## bcb

Alright... Anyone brawl FOR FUN?

I'm only going to use characters I don't main, unless there's more than 1 perosn brawling me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> My post on LOYA:
> 
> djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O


I notice no lag against him... and lag usually helps me anyways. :3

Seriously though, bcb and dj got too far too easily. ._.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post on LOYA:
> 
> djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O
> 
> 
> 
> I notice no lag against him... and lag usually helps me anyways. :3
> 
> Seriously though, bcb and dj got too far too easily. ._.
Click to expand...

really? i gots the slight lag w/ him... 
stupid charizard smash attacks


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alright... Anyone brawl FOR FUN?
> 
> I'm only going to use characters I don't main, unless there's more than 1 perosn brawling me.


i will!


----------



## bcb

I'm getting online. Usin' characters like Ganon, Link, Wolf, etc.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post on LOYA:
> 
> djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O
> 
> 
> 
> I notice no lag against him... and lag usually helps me anyways. :3
> 
> Seriously though, bcb and dj got too far too easily. ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? i gots the slight lag w/ him...
> stupid charizard smash attacks
Click to expand...

I never got as far as Charizard.

I was too busy running into Link's F-Smash, Yoshi's F-Smash and MK's D-Smash.

I beat Diddy though. Hehehehe.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post on LOYA:
> 
> djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O
> 
> 
> 
> I notice no lag against him... and lag usually helps me anyways. :3
> 
> Seriously though, bcb and dj got too far too easily. ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? i gots the slight lag w/ him...
> stupid charizard smash attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never got as far as Charizard.
> 
> I was too busy running into ]oh, that link!
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm getting online. Usin' characters like Ganon, ]ok, im-a use ice climbers.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I helped bcb get far.
I forfeited my first match b/c he was my first opponent ;3


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting online. Usin' characters like Ganon, ]ok, im-a use ice climbers.
> 
> 
> 
> CHAIN GRAB FTW!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

anyone with majoras mask know how to get the couples mask?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone with majoras mask know how to get the couples mask?


PM me corny


----------



## Silverstorms

How random.

Now go chain grab bcb!


----------



## cornymikey

oh, thats nice bcb, you joined dj's game... 
ok, im-a play majora's mask if nobody wants to brawl.


----------



## chubsterr

I never lag against djman


----------



## Kanye Omari West

CORNY!

LET"S BRAWL!
NEW WI-FI!


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> CORNY!
> 
> LET"S BRAWL!
> NEW WI-FI!


i replied to your PM


----------



## bcb

No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...

You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.

Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.


----------



## chubsterr

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...
> 
> You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.
> 
> Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.


BCB ive never played with bowser in my life..

I dont use him, i was just messing with u cuz i got tired of killing u with kirby LOL


----------



## bcb

chubsterr said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...
> 
> You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.
> 
> Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> BCB ive never played with bowser in my life..
> 
> I dont use him, i was just messing with u cuz i got tired of killing u with kirby LOL
Click to expand...

lol... okay.

I just get frustrated when I can't DI out of bowser's fire breath.


----------



## chubsterr

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...
> 
> You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.
> 
> Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> BCB ive never played with bowser in my life..
> 
> I dont use him, i was just messing with u cuz i got tired of killing u with kirby LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... okay.
> 
> I just get frustrated when I can't DI out of bowser's fire breath.
Click to expand...

Yeah a lot of people do lmao.

U should see HORUS he like freaks out and starts crying irl 

I just think its funny haha.


----------



## bcb

chubsterr said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...
> 
> You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.
> 
> Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> BCB ive never played with bowser in my life..
> 
> I dont use him, i was just messing with u cuz i got tired of killing u with kirby LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... okay.
> 
> I just get frustrated when I can't DI out of bowser's fire breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a lot of people do lmao.
> 
> U should see HORUS he like freaks out and starts crying irl
> 
> I just think its funny haha.
Click to expand...

Bowser' fire breath is lame...


----------



## chubsterr

It was funny when i took u to nearly 300% rofl, then u just smack me and i die


----------



## bcb

chubsterr said:
			
		

> It was funny when i took u to nearly 300% rofl, then u just smack me and i die


Yeah... I just hate it. That fire breath got damage unfairly. Stupid inability to DI.


----------



## Silverstorms

Anyone wanna brawl for fun?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl for fun?


If you don't use Bowser. :/


----------



## chubsterr

LOl let me join in, ill stick to my kirby >.<


----------



## MygL

chubsterr said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...
> 
> You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.
> 
> Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> BCB ive never played with bowser in my life..
> 
> I dont use him, i was just messing with u cuz i got tired of killing u with kirby LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... okay.
> 
> I just get frustrated when I can't DI out of bowser's fire breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a lot of people do lmao.
> 
> U should see HORUS he like freaks out and starts crying irl
> 
> I just think its funny haha.
Click to expand...

That ain't Falco!

@Silver:

I ALWAYS Brawl for fun  ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't use Bowser. :/
Click to expand...

Ok. I'll try my IC, then maybe some Marth, PT and Luigi and any other character I suck as.


----------



## chubsterr

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't use Bowser. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll try my IC, then maybe some Marth, PT and Luigi and any other character I suck as.
Click to expand...

Hey silver add me on brawl?

I think ur one of the few i dont have added from TBT


----------



## bcb

Where be Silver.


----------



## chubsterr

xYoh said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but I've never faced such a cheap Bowser, 3 age...
> 
> You've only used four moves. Mostly fire breath and usmash.
> 
> Using fire breath to get straight to 120% isn't cool.
> 
> 
> 
> BCB ive never played with bowser in my life..
> 
> I dont use him, i was just messing with u cuz i got tired of killing u with kirby LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... okay.
> 
> I just get frustrated when I can't DI out of bowser's fire breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a lot of people do lmao.
> 
> U should see HORUS he like freaks out and starts crying irl
> 
> I just think its funny haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ain't Falco!
> 
> @Silver:
> 
> I ALWAYS Brawl for fun  ^_^
Click to expand...

haha xyoh took some bowser cheap shots but he can handle it.

Right xyoh!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms

Added you Chub.

I be online bcb.


----------



## chubsterr

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Added you Chub.
> 
> I be online bcb.


Thanks bro ill add u in a sec


----------



## MygL

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol... okay.
> 
> I just get frustrated when I can't DI out of bowser's fire breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a lot of people do lmao.
> 
> U should see HORUS he like freaks out and starts crying irl
> 
> I just think its funny haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ain't Falco!
> 
> @Silver:
> 
> I ALWAYS Brawl for fun  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha xyoh took some bowser cheap shots but he can handle it.
> 
> Right xyoh!  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Yeah, just beware when Bowser is on top of you, or else...

Also I want to Brawl, but I think my brother is using wireless =/


----------



## chubsterr

xYoh said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a lot of people do lmao.
> 
> U should see HORUS he like freaks out and starts crying irl
> 
> I just think its funny haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ain't Falco!
> 
> @Silver:
> 
> I ALWAYS Brawl for fun  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha xyoh took some bowser cheap shots but he can handle it.
> 
> Right xyoh!  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just beware when Bowser is on top of you, or else...
> 
> Also I want to Brawl, but I think my brother is using wireless =/
Click to expand...

haha yeah


----------



## John102

bump


----------



## Silverstorms

We need a 4 teh lulz tourney!

Random characters ftw!!!!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 needs to be up there.
> 
> John102 FTW!


what he was trying to say is this.....


----------



## cornymikey

i need to brawl bcb for my spot...
anyone brawl?


----------



## John102

FOR CORNYMIKES EYES!


----------



## John102

fixes cornymike's mistake


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 needs to be up there.
> 
> John102 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> what he was trying to say is this.....
Click to expand...

Lol fail.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> fixes cornymike's mistake


lol. brawl? i need to practice MK.
i feel that ice climbers and pikmin work better on you than my main. :/


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 needs to be up there.
> 
> John102 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> what he was trying to say is this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John is sexy
Click to expand...

wow there silver, I don't know you like that.

@mike, i just finished brawling someone at aib, so not right now.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 needs to be up there.
> 
> John102 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> what he was trying to say is this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John is sexy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow there silver, I don't know you like that.
Click to expand...

Fail is fail.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 needs to be up there.
> 
> John102 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> what he was trying to say is this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John is sexy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow there silver, I don't know you like that.
> 
> @mike, i just finished brawling someone at aib, so not right now.
Click to expand...

lol. you wish! thats right, i went there. *Z-Snap*


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 needs to be up there.
> 
> John102 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> what he was trying to say is this.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John is sexy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow there silver, I don't know you like that.
> 
> @mike, i just finished brawling someone at aib, so not right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. you wish! thats right, i went there. *Z-Snap*
Click to expand...

alright guys, lets stop spamming this thread.

*goes to resurrect loya*


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> i need to brawl bcb for my spot...
> anyone brawl?


Your spot? Hmmph.


----------



## djman900

wow last time i brawled wuz in loya warm-up ne1??


----------



## technoxmaniac

0.0
I'm not up there...
Oh well.
lol


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to brawl bcb for my spot...
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Your spot? Hmmph.
Click to expand...

yah, my spot!!!


----------



## Riki-Oh

I did well against pie went 3-0 maybe i can be on here someday.


----------



## Trela

.....

You mean you beat bcb (Pie) 3 times?

NO WAI


----------



## Silverstorms

MORE PEOPLE TO BE WORRIED ABOUT :O

I wanna come play AC


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MORE PEOPLE TO BE WORRIED ABOUT :O
> 
> I wanna come play AC


With me and Azila? YESZ!!! : D

Need her Fc?


----------



## Silverstorms

Yes I do.


----------



## Lute

I beat mikey almost ever time. Lost as sheik to his olimar, lost as diddy to his lucario, lost as IC against Game and watch. Other than those three times I beat him every time. ggs =]

me thinks we played like 25+ games, not 100% sure.


----------



## John102

lol, I'm now leaving TBT for fear of my reputation as a decent brawler to become destroyed.


----------



## Silverstorms

OH CRAP!!!!!!!!

*runs for the hills*


----------



## John102

lute, brawl?


----------



## Lute

Oh, I forgot. I lost to his mk as PT >.<

Sure, but I'm going to get some snacks first x3


----------



## John102

Lute said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot. I lost to his mk as PT >.<
> 
> Sure, but I'm going to get some snacks first x3


alright, imma make room.

WOLF EATS BABYZ!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OH CRAP!!!!!!!!
> 
> *runs for the hills*


FC: 2621-6966-8877

Name: azila

City: Houston


----------



## Trela

Yeah Silver and Hub. Come to our town 

After they play AC Lute, I wanna Brawl ya.


----------



## Lute

Wolf sux like F5. i did lose once as snake also cause i blew my self up with c4 xD

oh and sheik is 14 places too high on the tier list


----------



## Silverstorms

Give Azila my fc and stuff.


----------



## Silverstorms

Lute said:
			
		

> Wolf sux like F5. i did lose once as snake also cause i blew my self up with c4 xD
> 
> oh and sheik is 14 places too high on the tier list


Nahhh, she's not worse than CF.

Ness is 14 places too low  :'(


----------



## Trela

Wolfs ALL right. Sheik is too high lol but I've seen some amazing Sheik players. Light down here in Texas is a good Sheik :O


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Give Azila my fc and stuff.


*cough cough*

And this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULlJiVc2E7A


----------



## Lute

have you ever played DMG? I wanna know how gay he plays lol


----------



## Riki-Oh

Trela said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> You mean you beat bcb (Pie) 3 times?
> 
> NO WAI


first i played Toon Link against his wario and that one was reeeeaaaallllly close and I won then I played Peach and won by a pretty good margin then I played MK and 2 stocked him. He's really good though


----------



## Silverstorms

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> You mean you beat bcb (Pie) 3 times?
> 
> NO WAI
> 
> 
> 
> first i played Toon ]The last sentence didn't make much sense after reading the rest of the paragraph.
> 
> *prepares to be knocked down a few spots on the rankings*
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

Haha not yet. I think he's going to Final Smash 6 this weekend though, so I can play him there lol.

I played him in teams. He didnt do his usual Hit and Run thingy though lol.

Silver: Azila's adding you, so be ready 

EDIT: That's good Riki! bcb's a good player D:

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

I will laugh so much if one of the new people is better than Trela


----------



## Trela

......

GO TO MY TOWN AND GTFO OF HERE.

Lol how about me and Silver Vs. you Lute and Riki? Team Battle's are awesome


----------



## Nic

Lute said:
			
		

> have you ever played DMG? I wanna know how bad he plays lol


Please don't use gay as a word like that in your sentence.


----------



## Riki-Oh

Pie is really good he has a good wario but I was able to grab release him over 100% with Peach twice and that's a kill so the matchup is bad for him there. My toon link is probably hard to play against in lag and MK is just MK so yeah xD

EDIT: I  love teams and me and Lute play together a lot so when i finish my HW sure


----------



## Trela

Ah, the Grab Release. Forgot about that :I

Ok. Sounds kewl. After Silver's done with Animal Crossing we should do teams.


----------



## cornymikey

yeah, i did lose so much. :/
i only used MK 4 times, but lute is still better than me. 
well, there goes my ranking. i gotta challenge bcb!


----------



## Trela

I'll edit the Rankings AFTER the next Tournament xD


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll edit the Rankings AFTER the next Tournament xD


*hopes to not brawl lute*
lutes snake is almost as good as coffee. 
*goes to practice MK*


----------



## John102

score

12341234123John102  1


----------



## Lute

GG's john. Wolf SDs make me laugh 

Im up for teams x3


----------



## Riki-Oh

I can hook up my router and play teams whenever anyone wants to


----------



## Silverstorms

Ben's a bit stuck....


----------



## Riki-Oh

well me and lute are both here if someone wants to play against us (;

lute get on MSN


----------



## Trela

LOL Ben is too funneh. I didnt like the "touching" thing though. Dont do that again lol.

I'm getting my sis off in 30 mins, so I can play teams and 1on1's then.


----------



## Riki-Oh

ok guess i'll hook my router up now so ill be ready then


----------



## Lute

went to look at new text hacks and stuffz x33


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL Ben is too funneh. I didnt like the "touching" thing though. Dont do that again lol.
> 
> I'm getting my sis off in 30 mins, so I can play teams and 1on1's then.


You mean the p0rn bit?


----------



## Trela

Lol that, too.

Ok. I'm gonna get Brawl set up. I'll brb so I can get FCs. Silver, you wanna do Team Battle?


----------



## Silverstorms

Her fault for having a computer....


----------



## Lute

we are green btw guys :3


----------



## Riki-Oh

yaw green :O

take it easy on us ):


----------



## Trela

Ok. I added yoll. My FC's in my Sig.

Where's Silver? D:


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. I added yoll. My FC's in my Sig.
> 
> Where's Silver? D:


Naww.

I think he left. D:

Hey!

I wanna do our Brawl with Azila, Piranha, me and Silver. But he not here. D:


----------



## Riki-Oh

i added you too but now im waiting on silver to register


----------



## Trela

Lol you gotta wait for that, Hub :O

Hey Riki, wanna do a 1on1 while we wait for Silver? I'll Brawl with you next Lute.


----------



## Riki-Oh

sure sounds like fun you host


----------



## Trela

Dang Riki lol nice MK.

Ok Lute. I'll make room for us  Silver isnt here.


----------



## Riki-Oh

ggs. where do you live? The input delay was ewwww but at least there wasn't any lag... was fun ^_^


----------



## John102

Lute said:
			
		

> GG's john. Wolf SDs make me laugh
> 
> Im up for teams x3


lol, I forgot an obvious counter to your grenades, when you placed them right next to me while I was hanging of the stage.


----------



## Lute

GG's. I cried when I couldn't punish when you rolled from the ledge Dx

That lucario is sick and i have no idea how to deal with it xD


----------



## Hub12

Trela...

Is Azila thar? >.>


----------



## Trela

Riki: I live in Texas.

Omg Lute lol I left because I couldn't take anymore of your Snake. The games are really close, and some of them I would screw up with an SD or something lol oh wellz. Awesome games! You should join our upcoming Tournaments; you could easily place Top 4 in them.

Lol yeah I'll roll when I get scared sometimes.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Riki: I live in Texas.
> 
> Omg Lute lol I left because I couldn't take anymore of your Snake. The games are really close, and some of them I would screw up with an SD or something lol oh wellz. Awesome games! You should join our upcoming Tournaments; you could easily place Top 4 in them.
> 
> =Trela=


AZILA THAR?


----------



## Trela

NO HUB.


----------



## Lute

I'll probably sign up for these tourneys =]


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> NO HUB.


WHY NOT?


----------



## Riki-Oh

Yeah I live in MA... that explains a lot


----------



## Trela

Lol I see.

BECAUSE HUB, SHUT UP. (seriously not right now)


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I see.
> 
> BECAUSE HUB, SHUT UP. (seriously not right now)


You're so mean. ;_;

And, Cofee's on Brawl.


----------



## Trela

I'll try to play Cofee again, but I doubt he would wanna.

Haha Lute your gonna destroy everyone in our Tournaments. I think your the 2nd best Brawler here on TBT :O


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll try to play Cofee again, but I doubt he would wanna.
> 
> Haha Lute your gonna destroy everyone in our Tournaments. I think your the 2nd best Brawler here on TBT :O


LIEZ

..Cofee WAS... 

>.>

I wanna face "Flute"

: D


----------



## Lute

Well that's cool to know x3

I've gotta eat before I brawl anymore D:


----------



## Hub12

Lute said:
			
		

> Well that's cool to know x3
> 
> I've gotta eat before I brawl anymore D:


Hurry then. =P

AZILA =0


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol HubberZ. Hubz, when are all of us gonna brawl? I said it'll be like an hour but, I ate too long I guess . Well, do you still wanna brawl? SILVAH!??!?!? This includes you, and Lexi.... If yoll don't wanna brawl, we can play more AC! I can play all day =D. Just say whenevah.


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol HubberZ. Hubz, when are all of us gonna brawl? I said it'll be like an hour but, I ate too long I guess . Well, do you still wanna brawl? SILVAH!??!?!? This includes you, and Lexi.... If yoll don't wanna brawl, we can play more AC! I can play all day =D. Just say whenevah.


Silver's gone till tomorrow.

Piranha's not...On.

One on One for now?

NEVERMIND SHE IS

Can Trela play with us?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

OkZ, Im on right nao. You wanna host?


----------



## Hub12

Need to add Piranha first. I'll host then.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Wait... Hub, who are you? OHHH!!! Nvm..


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> Wait... Hub, who are you? OHHH!!! Nvm..


Art. >.>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, I know.. What do you mean add Lexi?


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, I know.. What do you mean add Lexi?


Yes. WHAT IS HER FC?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

In Brawl, IDK!


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> In Brawl, IDK!


Fail.

Ohwell, *Hosts*


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Brb, dude.. I gotz mail!!!!! IDK who it's from.


----------



## Hub12

kden


----------



## John102

man, lute, you're an awesome brawler. Do you seee anything I could do to  help with my wolf? You too Trela, whenever you brawl me and see something I can work on tell me, I love feedback.


----------



## MygL

No johnz.


----------



## John102

xYoh said:
			
		

> No johnz.


You got a problem with that?

*takes out GC controller and waves in xYoh's face*


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No johnz.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a problem with that?
> 
> *takes out GC controller and waves in xYoh's face*
Click to expand...

olol


----------



## Lisathegreat!

LOL, HUB!!! I killed myself last life. RawrZ.


----------



## Hub12

FAIL


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Heh.... You're KINDA good Hub. Not as a good as I though !


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> Heh.... You're KINDA good Hub. Not as a good as I though !


You haven't won a single game yet...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

So... Grr! Well, almost every single game you had ONE life left.. I'm not that good at brawl, heh. Just a few more games, it's getting a little boring.. 5-4 more games!


----------



## MygL

I have an idea!

Play with items!

Cpt Falcon only


----------



## John102

Azila said:
			
		

> So... Grr! Well, almost every single game you had ONE life left.. I'm not that good at brawl, heh. Just a few more games, it's getting a little boring.. 5-4 more games!


azila, pwn hub for me.


----------



## Lute

john102 said:
			
		

> man, lute, you're an awesome brawler. Do you seee anything I could do to  help with my wolf? You too Trela, whenever you brawl me and see something I can work on tell me, I love feedback.


stop SDing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But you use wolf so you cant really help it...


----------



## Cyber85

trelaaa where am i. thats it your dead your dead thats it. >


----------



## Hub12

LOL

AZILA

XDDDDDDD


----------



## cornymikey

Lute said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, lute, you're an awesome brawler. Do you seee anything I could do to  help with my wolf? You too Trela, whenever you brawl me and see something I can work on tell me, I love feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> stop SDing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you use wolf so you cant really help it...
Click to expand...

he SDs because he tries to camp, but fails.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Who's AzN? And nice games, I'm done for now.. Yeah...


----------



## Hub12

Lulz at the Luigi match XDDDD

AzN be a player from AiB.


----------



## Horus

I can't believe I'm being blackmailed by my parents to do some bull*censored.2.0* about college, I'M JUST STARTING HIGH SCHOOL GOD DAMNIT

I'm going to quit life


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm being blackmailed by my parents to do some bull*censored.2.0* about college, I'M JUST STARTING HIGH SCHOOL GOD DAMNIT
> 
> I'm going to quit life


NO DUN!!! D:

Why'd they take your compooper away?...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm being blackmailed by my parents to do some bull*censored.2.0* about college, I'M JUST STARTING HIGH SCHOOL GOD DAMNIT
> 
> I'm going to quit life
> 
> 
> 
> NO DUN!!! D:
> 
> Why'd they take your compooper away?...
Click to expand...

My compooper and Wiiwii are the only things i care about :l


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm being blackmailed by my parents to do some bull*censored.2.0* about college, I'M JUST STARTING HIGH SCHOOL GOD DAMNIT
> 
> I'm going to quit life
> 
> 
> 
> NO DUN!!! D:
> 
> Why'd they take your compooper away?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My compooper and Wiiwii are the only things i care about :l
Click to expand...

What about Dsi?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm being blackmailed by my parents to do some bull*censored.2.0* about college, I'M JUST STARTING HIGH SCHOOL GOD DAMNIT
> 
> I'm going to quit life
> 
> 
> 
> NO DUN!!! D:
> 
> Why'd they take your compooper away?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My compooper and Wiiwii are the only things i care about :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Dsi?
Click to expand...

Don't really care about it, it needs adobe flash player like my wii -_-


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm being blackmailed by my parents to do some bull*censored.2.0* about college, I'M JUST STARTING HIGH SCHOOL GOD DAMNIT
> 
> I'm going to quit life
> 
> 
> 
> NO DUN!!! D:
> 
> Why'd they take your compooper away?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My compooper and Wiiwii are the only things i care about :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Dsi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't really care about, needs adobe flash player like my wii -_-
Click to expand...

lololololololololol.


What'a bout Wii?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> My compooper and Wiiwii are the only things i care about :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Dsi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't really care about, needs adobe flash player like my wii -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololololololol.
> 
> 
> What'a bout Wii?
Click to expand...

You can watch vids on youtube, but i can't on my DSi


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What about Dsi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't really care about, needs adobe flash player like my wii -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololololololol.
> 
> 
> What'a bout Wii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can watch vids on youtube, but i can't on my DSi
Click to expand...

ipod touch>dsi


----------



## Hub12

"Lute!"

"Wanna Brawl?" I say.


----------



## Trela

Haha have fun Hub.

<3


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Haha have fun Hub.
> 
> <3


"?" I thought.

"What could he mean?..." I thought.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Haha have fun Hub.
> 
> <3


what was the outcome between you and lute?


----------



## Riki-Oh

lute says they went pretty even which makes sense cause Lute usually goes about 60-40 with me and I did pretty good through the input.


----------



## John102

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> lute says they went pretty even which makes sense cause Lute usually goes about 60-40 with me and I did pretty good through the input.


cool.

We'll need to brawl sometime riki


----------



## Riki-Oh

well if anyone can play right now i think i can play...


----------



## John102

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> well if anyone can play right now i think i can play...


eh sorry can't right now....


----------



## Trela

Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I


Can't.

Tell her I r sowwie. >.<


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I


hub and azila sittin in a tree.

*stops before trela internet rapes*


----------



## cornymikey

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> well if anyone can play right now i think i can play...


omg, i wanna brawl!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I
> 
> 
> 
> hub and azila sittin in a tree.
> 
> *stops before trela internet rapes*
Click to expand...

LOL. trela's then gonna challenge you to a brawl and destroy you.


----------



## Riki-Oh

alright mikey i'll add you now. you host?


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I
> 
> 
> 
> hub and azila sittin in a tree.
> 
> *stops before trela internet rapes*
Click to expand...

I will *censored.3.0*ing rape you on brawl.

And on the interwebz.

With lots of words.

Big, BAD words.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I
> 
> 
> 
> hub and azila sittin in a tree.
> 
> *stops before trela internet rapes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. trela's then gonna challenge you to a brawl and destroy you.
Click to expand...

pulls out spammy pit.

I'm ready!


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I
> 
> 
> 
> hub and azila sittin in a tree.
> 
> *stops before trela internet rapes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will *censored.3.0*ing rape you on brawl.
> 
> And on the interwebz.
> 
> With lots of words.
> 
> Big, BAD words.
Click to expand...

big mouth for such a small-- er nevermind, I don't want this too get out of hand.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I
> 
> 
> 
> hub and azila sittin in a tree.
> 
> *stops before trela internet rapes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will *censored.3.0*ing rape you on brawl.
> 
> And on the interwebz.
> 
> With lots of words.
> 
> Big, BAD words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big mouth for such a small-- er nevermind, I don't want this too get out of hand.
Click to expand...

t('.'t)

Ass-Crack. >.>


----------



## cornymikey

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> alright mikey i'll add you now. you host?


ok, im-a add you. actually, you host please. im-a go online now.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub Azila wants to play AC with ya :I
> 
> 
> 
> hub and azila sittin in a tree.
> 
> *stops before trela internet rapes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will *censored.3.0*ing rape you on brawl.
> 
> And on the interwebz.
> 
> With lots of words.
> 
> Big, BAD words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big mouth for such a small-- er nevermind, I don't want this too get out of hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> t('.'t)
> 
> censored by John102-Crack. >.>
Click to expand...

alright, we don't wanna get this closed. let's handle this like real men.

*pulls out yugioh cards*

I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL!


----------



## Horus

<big><big><big>I CHALLENGE YOU TO A GAME OF BRAWL!

FOX ONLY
NO ITEMS
FINAL DESTINATION</big></big></big>


----------



## Lute

pit gets destroyed by mk :|

Give me like 20-30 mins


----------



## Hub12

Lute said:
			
		

> pit gets destroyed by mk :|
> 
> Give me like 20-30 mins


I DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF TIME!

2-3 Minutes.


----------



## John102

Lute said:
			
		

> pit gets destroyed by mk :|
> 
> Give me like 20-30 mins


lol, inside joke.

remember mike? I did better with that spammy pit than I did with marth.

ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!ARROW!
oh noez he used his shield!

ANGELRING!ANGELRING!ANGELRING!ANGELRING!ANGELRING!ANGELRING!

and repeat


----------



## Lute

D;

you host then

edit

your code?


----------



## Horus

Lute said:
			
		

> D;
> 
> you host then


wut me?

I'll be online...


----------



## Lute

no hub


----------



## Trela

oops this isnt my file...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

HORUS! Wanna play AC with me and Sierra and another dude? I just want anyone, I'm bored..


----------



## Hub12

Azila said:
			
		

> HORUS! Wanna play AC with me and Sierra and another dude? I just want anyone, I'm bored..


Lol'ed.

Luteee, I host. 1375-7066-6458


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORUS! Wanna play AC with me and Sierra and another dude? I just want anyone, I'm bored..
> 
> 
> 
> Lol'ed.
> 
> Luteee, I host. 1375-7066-6458
Click to expand...

Heh, we should've had him come earlier....


----------



## Riki-Oh

i feel liek every match i play in today is destined to have horrid lag


----------



## cornymikey

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> i feel liek every match i play in today is destined to have horrid lag


come on, that wasnt horrid lag! the beginning was laggy, then it was fine. i beat you fair and square.


----------



## Riki-Oh

i don't care when i win or lose lol 

i play offline a lot so to me that was horrid lag. i have no problem saying i lost. i just don't have fun playing the game in lag.


----------



## cornymikey

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> i don't care when i win or lose lol
> 
> i play offline a lot so to me that was horrid lag. i have no problem saying i lost. i just don't have fun playing the game in lag.


ok, but after the first match, there was no lag! :s


----------



## Lute

there is always lag online =x


----------



## Riki-Oh

theres no such thing as no lag online but there was extra bad input in this match


----------



## cornymikey

Lute said:
			
		

> there is always lag online =x


nuh-uh! :/


----------



## cornymikey

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> theres no such thing as no lag online but there was extra bad input in this match


errr, fine...
as long as combos work, the 'lag' doesnt affect me


----------



## Riki-Oh

there are no combos in brawl but you didn't really string me that much lol. you play really defensive i play really offensive and thats hard t odo online but i don't want to adjust just for online play =/


----------



## Lisathegreat!

WHO WANTS TO PLAY AC?!?!?


----------



## Lute

no, online there is lag, its just a matter if you are adapted to it or not


----------



## John102

Azila said:
			
		

> WHO WANTS TO PLAY AC?!?!?


post in the AC section, there are a lot of people who would love to play.


----------



## John102

Riki-Oh said:
			
		

> there are no combos in brawl but you didn't really string me that much lol. you play really defensive i play really offensive and thats hard t odo online but i don't want to adjust just for online play =/


hey, I'm an offensive player, right guys?


----------



## Lute

GG's hub.


----------



## Trela

Mike, she's just not used to the input lag online. You are D:

I need to figure out the name for the next Tournament. What do yoll think?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Mike, she's just not used to the input lag online. You are D:
> 
> I need to figure out the name for the next Tournament. What do yoll think?


tier tourney!

I would pwn all.


----------



## Hub12

Wow. Dude(ette), You're 2nd best player here, no doubt. Wow. Seriously. You go join AiB. A powerhouse like you is just, wow.


TenSioN? <---Yesz


----------



## Trela

Lol Hub she came FROM AiB xD

TeNsioN? Hmm. That actually sounds good...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Hub she came FROM AiB xD
> 
> TeNsioN? Hmm. That actually sounds good...


...
NO WONDER WHY!

Lol. =p

Or how about MadHouse.
MaDnEsS? E.B.H. <--Epic Brawl House?


----------



## Trela

I like TeNsioN more than the others lol.

Seriously, I might actually do that, but I dunno yet. Thanks Hubsterr (lol Azila made that up).


----------



## Hub12

...

I hate your family. xD You have sisters named Anna and Rosa?


----------



## Lute

actually, I came from another site but i do have an aib account x3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Oh noez, pros are invading TBT. :yay:


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Oh noez, pros are invading TBT. :yay:


nope, I've always been here.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noez, pros are invading TBT. :yay:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, I've always been here.
Click to expand...

LOL. You made a funny. xD


@ Ryudo, You really have to fight Lute. She/He can kick your ass.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noez, pros are invading TBT. :yay:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, I've always been here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. You made a funny. xD
> 
> 
> @ Ryudo, You really have to fight Lute. She/He can kick your ass.
Click to expand...

But I don't wanna be ass kicked. ^~^

@John, Why you gotta lie to yourself?


----------



## Lute

my name is caitlin =]


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll try to play Cofee again, but I doubt he would wanna.
> 
> Haha Lute your gonna destroy everyone in our Tournaments. I think your the 2nd best Brawler here on TBT :O


O tanks Trelor.

*goes to sulk*


----------



## bcb

Yeah, you're better than Mikey. 

But for some reason yesterday... My connection just stopped. IT STOPPED. Now, I have to use a terrible connection, and it won't connect for my wii. I wonder when I'll be able to brawl online again. Oh well, good thing I haven't finished Zelda.


----------



## Silverstorms

No bcb :O


----------



## bcb

It... Sucks.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela will not be a happy bunny.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It... Sucks.


meh, mike got used to his sucky wifi. How do you think he wins all the time. :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It... Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> meh, mike got used to his sucky wifi. How do you think he wins all the time. :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

MK = win

Duh...


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It... Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> meh, mike got used to his sucky wifi. How do you think he wins all the time. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK = cheap
> 
> Duh...
Click to expand...

you're right.


----------



## bcb

You don't get it. My wii won't connect to it at all. I need to wait until my regular connection is back. Until then, no online brawling for me.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You don't get it. My wii won't connect to it at all. I need to wait until my regular connection is back. Until then, no online brawling for me.


awwwww.


----------



## Horus

Azila said:
			
		

> HORUS! Wanna play AC with me and Sierra and another dude? I just want anyone, I'm bored..


You want a pedobear to come to your town? :0


computer back >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

Lmao Horus.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It... Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> meh, mike got used to his sucky wifi. How do you think he wins all the time. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK = cheap
> 
> Duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're right.
Click to expand...

well, wolf = crapload of smash spam


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It... Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> meh, mike got used to his sucky wifi. How do you think he wins all the time. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK = cheap
> 
> Duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, wolf = crapload of smash spam
Click to expand...

brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK = cheap
> 
> Duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, wolf = crapload of smash spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
Click to expand...

eh, sure. i just finished my community service and im bored.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, wolf = crapload of smash spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, sure. i just finished my community service and im bored.
Click to expand...

kk, let's go.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, wolf = crapload of smash spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, sure. i just finished my community service and im bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk, let's go.
Click to expand...

alright, im going online now


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORUS! Wanna play AC with me and Sierra and another dude? I just want anyone, I'm bored..
> 
> 
> 
> You want a pedobear to come to your town? :0
> 
> 
> computer back >_>
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* YEAH

LET'S GO HORUS. L


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Horus

me 


I want to brawl silver >


inorite hub


----------



## Silverstorms

Where r all teh good people?


----------



## Hub12

Up your bum


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Up your bum


*censored.3.0* you!

*keeps looking*


----------



## Silverstorms

FFA anyone?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> FFA anyone?


i still don't know what a FFA is x_x


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFA anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> i still don't know what a FFA is x_x
Click to expand...

Free For All.

The thing where you just stand in the corner and let everyone else fight  <_<


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFA anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> i still don't know what a FFA is x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free For All.
> 
> The thing where you just stand in the corner and let everyone else fight  <_<
Click to expand...

oh yeah 

i just mess around while you ppl do that


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl Horus?


----------



## Horus

ya shur

I'll be online


----------



## bcb

Well, I'm finally out of school. (Too bad I can't brawl online.)


----------



## Hub12

I GO FFA YESZ


----------



## djman900

ne1 brawl?? havnt dun it in awhile trien ness


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Well, I'm finally out of school. (Too bad I can't brawl online.)


I got out friday.

meh, brawl the computers, that's what I do when no one is around. The computers aren't good for really g=fighting, but practice combos on them or something.

*John uses computers to practice edge guarding*

@dj, can you brawl in like 30 minutes?


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm finally out of school. (Too bad I can't brawl online.)
> 
> 
> 
> I got out friday.
> 
> meh, brawl the computers, that's what I do when no one is around. The computers aren't good for really g=fighting, but practice combos on them or something.
> 
> *John uses computers to practice edge guarding*
> 
> @dj, can you brawl in like 30 minutes?
Click to expand...

yea, im guna suk D: hu wana brawl now, im trien new ppl


----------



## Silverstorms

Snake ownage


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm finally out of school. (Too bad I can't brawl online.)
> 
> 
> 
> I got out friday.
> 
> meh, brawl the computers, that's what I do when no one is around. The computers aren't good for really g=fighting, but practice combos on them or something.
> 
> *John uses computers to practice edge guarding*
> 
> @dj, can you brawl in like 30 minutes?
Click to expand...

Actually, level nines grow in skill.

CPU's of Wario, Olimar, Ivysaur, and Ganondorf are really challenging.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm finally out of school. (Too bad I can't brawl online.)
> 
> 
> 
> I got out friday.
> 
> meh, brawl the computers, that's what I do when no one is around. The computers aren't good for really g=fighting, but practice combos on them or something.
> 
> *John uses computers to practice edge guarding*
> 
> @dj, can you brawl in like 30 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, level nines grow in skill.
> 
> CPU's of Wario, Olimar, Ivysaur, and Ganondorf are really challenging.
Click to expand...

I find Link challenging...

Mine know how to SHFF <_<


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm finally out of school. (Too bad I can't brawl online.)
> 
> 
> 
> I got out friday.
> 
> meh, brawl the computers, that's what I do when no one is around. The computers aren't good for really g=fighting, but practice combos on them or something.
> 
> *John uses computers to practice edge guarding*
> 
> @dj, can you brawl in like 30 minutes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, level nines grow in skill.
> 
> CPU's of Wario, Olimar, Ivysaur, and Ganondorf are really challenging.
Click to expand...

really? thought so.


----------



## Silverstorms

You Ness noobs!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You Ness noobs!


*silver does not have the balls to brawl John*


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Ness noobs!
> 
> 
> 
> *silver does not have the balls to brawl John*
Click to expand...

Silverstorms  does not have the patience to brawl join.

*cough LASERLASERLASERLASERLASERLASERLASERcough*


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Ness noobs!
> 
> 
> 
> *silver does not have the balls to brawl John*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  does not have the patience to brawl join.
> 
> *cough LASERLASERLASERLASERLASERLASERLASERcough*
Click to expand...

no, it's,

SIDESMASHSIDESMASHSIDESMASHCAMPCAMPCAMPCAMPCAMPSIDESMASH
SIDESMASH.

then I finish it off with a bair.


----------



## Silverstorms

WOMBO COMBO!!!!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> WOMBO COMBO!!!!


lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.


----------



## Silverstorms

LOLOLOL 

Turns out I got Hub in a jab lock!

WOMBO COMBO!!!!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> LOLOLOL
> 
> Turns out I got Hub in a jab lock!
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!


Nuh uh.

Where be Trela? D:


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Turns out I got Hub in a jab lock!
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uh.
> 
> Where be Trela? D:
Click to expand...

Yeah I did.

YOU GOT WOMBO COMBOED!!!


----------



## Hub12

Lol Azila.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Turns out I got Hub in a jab lock!
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uh.
> 
> Where be Trela? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did.
> 
> YOU GOT WOMBO COMBOED!!!
Click to expand...

Jab lock > Bucket is ftw


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.
Click to expand...

oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously. 
i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers." 
and i still won.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
Click to expand...

lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.

brawl anyone?


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
Click to expand...

I lol at Mikey's IC's >=( FALCOONNN PAWWWNCHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol at Mikey's IC's >=( FALCOONNN PAWWWNCHHHH!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

you lol and i chain grab you 20 times.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
Click to expand...

hmm, ive brawled you a lot now, but im still up for a brawl with you. 
you wanna do pokebrawls like after 3 matches?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol at Mikey's IC's >=( FALCOONNN PAWWWNCHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lol and i chain grab you 20 times.
Click to expand...

Well I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK, that's enough for me  ^_^


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMBO COMBO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you should've seen me brawling Mike with pit the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, ive brawled you a lot now, but im still up for a brawl with you.
> you wanna do pokebrawls like after 3 matches?
Click to expand...

5 matches


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol at Mikey's IC's >=( FALCOONNN PAWWWNCHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lol and i chain grab you 20 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK, that's enough for me  ^_^
Click to expand...

yeah. 
falcon punching is sooooo satisfying


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, lol. but you know all those matches at the end I wasnt taking seriously.
> i was thinking, while you were spamming pit arrows, "Hmmmm, I bet I can get him by charging at him with my ice climbers."
> and i still won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, ive brawled you a lot now, but im still up for a brawl with you.
> you wanna do pokebrawls like after 3 matches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 matches
Click to expand...

.... fine
ill put poke on my name when were gonna do the last non-poke match.
im-a go online now. you host


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I wasn't taking them seriously either.
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, ive brawled you a lot now, but im still up for a brawl with you.
> you wanna do pokebrawls like after 3 matches?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... fine
> ill put poke on my name when were gonna do the last non-poke match.
> im-a go online now. you host
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol at Mikey's IC's >=( FALCOONNN PAWWWNCHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lol and i chain grab you 20 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK, that's enough for me  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.
> falcon punching is sooooo satisfying
Click to expand...

Yesz it is.

I wanna practice with mah Weegee more and moar, and also with Lucas.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you lol and i chain grab you 20 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK, that's enough for me  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.
> falcon punching is sooooo satisfying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesz it is.
> 
> I wanna practice with mah Weegee more and moar, and also with Lucas.
Click to expand...

you still use lucas?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK, that's enough for me  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.
> falcon punching is sooooo satisfying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesz it is.
> 
> I wanna practice with mah Weegee more and moar, and also with Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still use lucas?
Click to expand...

D= You dont even have to ask that!!!

Of course I do, I just took a little break from him...


----------



## bcb

AAAAAHHHH!!!!!

I ACCIDENTALLY ERASED MY ZELDA DATA!

... Angry.


----------



## Horus

i just bought melee today


----------



## Hub12

You fail if you JUST bought that


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> You fail if you JUST bought that


then i fail


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> You fail if you JUST bought that


no u
HORUS IS BRITANNIA


----------



## Hub12

...

Horus is a girl?...


----------



## cornymikey

finished my community service today. bored. brawl anyone?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Horus is a girl?...


You dumb ass

It's a nation >:O


----------



## bcb

Yayz. I caught back up on Zelda.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Horus is a girl?...
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb ass
> 
> It's a nation >:O
Click to expand...

Well, Excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me Pr0nzcess. >.>


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Horus is a girl?...
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb ass
> 
> It's a nation >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me Pr0nzcess. >.>
Click to expand...

well excuuuuuuuuuuse me drama queen


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Horus is a girl?...
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb ass
> 
> It's a nation >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me Pr0nzcess. >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well excuuuuuuuuuuse me drama queen
Click to expand...

weeeell excuuuuuuse me gurlllllfreeeend


----------



## bcb

I got the interwebs fixed. I wanna try it on my wii now, so I'm gonna take out Zelda and put in brawl. Anyone want to bralw meh if it works? For fun? Counterpicks only? >


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I got the interwebs fixed. I wanna try it on my wii now, so I'm gonna take out Zelda and put in brawl. Anyone want to bralw meh if it works? For fun? Counterpicks only? >


intriguing


----------



## Hub12

You guys are MY douchebags, right?

=]


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the interwebs fixed. I wanna try it on my wii now, so I'm gonna take out Zelda and put in brawl. Anyone want to bralw meh if it works? For fun? Counterpicks only? >
> 
> 
> 
> intriguing
Click to expand...

Yayz it works!

I say...

Counterpicks only. >

Brinstar, Aero Dive, Norfair, Corneria, you name it! Just no Neutrals.


----------



## bcb

Lol, anyone?


----------



## Hub12

No, gtfo. : D Lulz, Nah.


----------



## Silverstorms

Counterpick stages are kinda boring...

PIRATE SHIP FTW!


----------



## Hub12

Fight da powah, Matt.


----------



## Trela

Everyone, I have something to say before I leave.

As you all know (you should; I told yoll lol), today I'm leaving to a Tournament and will be gone for 3 days. The Tournament is called Final Smash 6, and I think there is suppose to be a Livestream, so tomorrow you might need to go around Smashboards or AllisBrawl and look for it. TRUST ME, if you do watch it, you WILL see me. Imma try to get Razer, Dojo, and some other players to play me on the Livestream. I hope yoll watch it lol. Hopefully, I can record some matches (or yoll can on the stream ).

SO. While I'm gone, my friend Slido will cover for me (for a day lol). He's the Lucario player that I was talking about long ago, and he's a gewd player. He also is going to a Tournament tomorrow, so he wants to get some practice in with people. Even though yoll are TRASH and dont know ANYTHING about the game, he still wants to play yoll lol. <3

Now, next week, I start my project. I gotta get all the ideas and other stuff to get it started, so I'll probably be around for the rest of June. I also said that I'll be hosting another Tournament before I go. I WILL NOT. I dont have time to host something and check on everyone's matches and crap. If someone else can host it, that's great. I really want to join one more Tournament before I go 

.....WELL. I shall be back Monday, so yoll be good to Slido! Oh, and make sure Lute destorys everyone for me (except for SLIDO) lol. See yoll Monday!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Everyone, I have something to say before I leave.
> 
> As you all know (you should; I told yoll lol), today I'm leaving to a Tournament and will be gone for 3 days. The Tournament is called Final Smash 6, and I think there is suppose to be a Livestream, so tomorrow you might need to go around Smashboards or AllisBrawl and look for it. TRUST ME, if you do watch it, you WILL see me. Imma try to get Razer, Dojo, and some other players to play me on the Livestream. I hope yoll watch it lol. Hopefully, I can record some matches (or yoll can on the stream ).
> 
> SO. While I'm gone, my friend Slido will cover for me (for a day lol). He's the Lucario player that I was talking about long ago, and he's a gewd player. He also is going to a Tournament tomorrow, so he wants to get some practice in with people. Even though yoll are TRASH and dont know ANYTHING about the game, he still wants to play yoll lol. <3
> 
> Now, next week, I start my project. I gotta get all the ideas and other stuff to get it started, so I'll probably be around for the rest of June. I also said that I'll be hosting another Tournament before I go. I WILL NOT. I dont have time to host something and check on everyone's matches and crap. If someone else can host it, that's great. I really want to join one more Tournament before I go
> 
> .....WELL. I shall be back Monday, so yoll be good to Slido! Oh, and make sure Lute destorys everyone for me (except for SLIDO) lol. See yoll Monday!
> 
> =Trela=


..
k


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Everyone, I have something to say before I leave.
> 
> As you all know (you should; I told yoll lol), today I'm leaving to a Tournament and will be gone for 3 days. The Tournament is called Final Smash 6, and I think there is suppose to be a Livestream, so tomorrow you might need to go around Smashboards or AllisBrawl and look for it. TRUST ME, if you do watch it, you WILL see me. Imma try to get Razer, Dojo, and some other players to play me on the Livestream. I hope yoll watch it lol. Hopefully, I can record some matches (or yoll can on the stream ).
> 
> SO. While I'm gone, my friend Slido will cover for me (for a day lol). He's the Lucario player that I was talking about long ago, and he's a gewd player. He also is going to a Tournament tomorrow, so he wants to get some practice in with people. Even though yoll are TRASH and dont know ANYTHING about the game, he still wants to play yoll lol. <3
> 
> Now, next week, I start my project. I gotta get all the ideas and other stuff to get it started, so I'll probably be around for the rest of June. I also said that I'll be hosting another Tournament before I go. I WILL NOT. I dont have time to host something and check on everyone's matches and crap. If someone else can host it, that's great. I really want to join one more Tournament before I go
> 
> .....WELL. I shall be back Monday, so yoll be good to Slido! Oh, and make sure Lute destorys everyone for me (except for SLIDO) lol. See yoll Monday!
> 
> =Trela=


So we're trash now?

 <_<


----------



## bcb

Good luck, Trela! So you're gonna try and get some friendlies on the livestream before the tourney starts or something? Well... Are you gonna use your Diddy at all? Ever?

It'd be epic x2.


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms  must beat Lute to prove Trela wrong.


----------



## bcb

Lute is tough. Anyone that 2 stocks me is tough.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lute is tough. Anyone that 2 stocks me is tough.


So....


----------



## Hub12

What the hell is 2 Stocking?...


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What the hell is 2 Stocking?...


You can't be serious.

It means that they beat you keeping two stocks.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What the hell is 2 Stocking?...


You give us trash a bad name....


----------



## Hub12

...

I knew that...


----------



## Silverstorms

Of course you did...


----------



## Hub12

Silvarr, Join my room.


----------



## bcb

Wait... What time does it start tomorrow?

Edit: Got it. 1 pm Central.

Which means 2 pm Eastern for me.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait... What time does it start tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: Got it. 1 pm Central.
> 
> Which means 2 pm Eastern for me.


 . . .

*Claps slowly*


----------



## Silverstorms

That's about 6 or 7 for me then.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That's about 6 or 7 for me then.


Join room. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms  hates FFAs.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  hates FFAs.


It's not my fault.


----------



## Silverstorms

1on1 anyone?


----------



## bcb

lol


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol


[Insert smart-ass comment here]


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> [Insert smart-ass comment here]
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Slido

It seems that Trela gave me a proper greeting, so that saves me some time. I've got about half an hour till I head out for a tourny of my own. Anyone wanna play me?


----------



## Hub12

Slido said:
			
		

> It seems that Trela gave me a proper greeting, so that saves me some time. I've got about half an hour till I head out for a tourny of my own. Anyone wanna play me?


Yes. I wanna get owned. : D

1375-7066-6458

I host. >


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> It seems that Trela gave me a proper greeting, so that saves me some time. I've got about half an hour till I head out for a tourny of my own. Anyone wanna play me?


Yus.

Playing you in a FFA was.....bad.


----------



## Hub12

Hey I already called it. 

1375-7066-6458

I host. : D

Yours?


----------



## Slido

Yes SIR!!! My code is 3609-0694-2406

EDIT: Man you guys get those posts in really quick. @_@


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey I already called it.
> 
> 1375-7066-6458
> 
> I host. : D
> 
> Yours?


Nu uh.

My code is in the spoiler in my sig.


----------



## Hub12

Hurry, Join my room Yay


SILVER

You wanna join too?


----------



## Silverstorms

Silver wants a 1 vs 1.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silver wants a 1 vs 1.


John102  would brawl silver but Silverstorms thinks that John102  spams laser which he doesn't.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver wants a 1 vs 1.
> 
> 
> 
> john102  would brawl silver but Silverstorms thinks that john102  spams laser which he doesn't.
Click to expand...

Silverstorms  like to talk in third person.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver wants a 1 vs 1.
> 
> 
> 
> john102  would brawl silver but Silverstorms thinks that john102  spams laser which he doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstorms  like to talk in third person.
Click to expand...

Silverstorms is avoiding brawling john102


----------



## John102

sorry for the double post but i have changed the topic.

so slido, I'd love to brawl you sometime I LOVE brawling lucarios.


----------



## Silverstorms

I think he's brawling Hub...

WHY WOULD HE BRAWL A NOOB LIKE HUB?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think he's brawling Hub...
> 
> WHY WOULD HE BRAWL A NOOB LIKE HUB?!?!?!?!?


$tfu and gtfo pl0x


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's brawling Hub...
> 
> WHY WOULD HE BRAWL A NOOB LIKE HUB?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> $tfu and gtfo pl0x
Click to expand...

No u.


----------



## Slido

Well unfortunately that's all I have time for currently, but if anyone wants to brawl me my AIM screen name is Slido17. Also ill be gone all the rest of today and most of tomorrow.


----------



## Hub12

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker misses all of the fun.


----------



## Slido

Well...it seems as if I have another hour or so. So who wants to play?


----------



## Silverstorms

SILVER!!!


----------



## bcb

I wish I could. Sigh... Maybe I'll get a chance to brawl you another day. I need to go now.


----------



## Slido

Dam you guys are fast lol. my code is 3609-0694-2406 if you haven't added me already


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> Dam you guys are fast lol. my code is 3609-0694-2406 if you haven't added me already


Yes. Yes we are.


----------



## Slido

So...who's gunna host this?

NVM


----------



## Slido

Those were some good games silver, can't wait to play  you again.


----------



## cornymikey

darn, i want to brawl you, slido.


----------



## Silverstorms

I won one!

*does victory dance*


----------



## Hub12

One.

lolololololololol


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> One.
> 
> lolololololololol


How many did you win?


----------



## Hub12

. . .

Zero...

...


----------



## Silverstorms

LMAO.

Owned xD


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I won one!
> 
> *does victory dance*


then youre worse than him! 
friendly match anyone?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won one!
> 
> *does victory dance*
> 
> 
> 
> then youre worse than him!
> friendly match anyone?
Click to expand...

Shuddup k?

Lucario's range is too damn big.

And I fail in general on wifi.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won one!
> 
> *does victory dance*
> 
> 
> 
> then youre worse than him!
> friendly match anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup k?
> 
> Lucario's range is too damn big.
> 
> And I fail in general on wifi.
Click to expand...

well... cant argue with that. 

brawl? :/


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won one!
> 
> *does victory dance*
> 
> 
> 
> then youre worse than him!
> friendly match anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup k?
> 
> Lucario's range is too damn big.
> 
> And I fail in general on wifi.
Click to expand...

I only brawl on wi-fi. Guess that means I fail offline.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won one!
> 
> *does victory dance*
> 
> 
> 
> then youre worse than him!
> friendly match anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup k?
> 
> Lucario's range is too damn big.
> 
> And I fail in general on wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brawl on wi-fi. Guess that means I fail offline.
Click to expand...

lol. i see no difference online or off. brawl? 
i want another chance at your wario, cept this is only for fun.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won one!
> 
> *does victory dance*
> 
> 
> 
> then youre worse than him!
> friendly match anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup k?
> 
> Lucario's range is too damn big.
> 
> And I fail in general on wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brawl on wi-fi. Guess that means I fail offline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. i see no difference online or off. brawl?
> i want another chance at your wario, cept this is only for fun.
Click to expand...

Maybe on Mario Bros.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Shuddup k?
> 
> Lucario's range is too damn big.
> 
> And I fail in general on wifi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only brawl on wi-fi. Guess that means I fail offline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. i see no difference online or off. brawl?
> i want another chance at your wario, cept this is only for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe on Mario Bros.
Click to expand...

arg, i mean for real except not for ranks. anyhoo, sorry, but i cant brawl until 9 pm eastern.


----------



## bcb

HELL YEAH! There's a new tier list, OMG!

S Tier: Meta Knight, Snake, *Wario*, Falco, Diddy Kong, King Dedede

A Tier: Marth, Mr. Game & Watch, Pikachu, Olimar, Ice Climbers, R.O.B, Kirby

B Tier: Lucario, Zero Suit Samus, Toon Link, Pit, Donkey Kong

C Tier: Peach, Luigi, Fox, Wolf, Sonic, Sheik

D Tier: Bowser, Zelda, Pokemon Trainer, Ike

E Tier: Lucas, Mario, Ness, Yoshi, Samus

F Tier: Jigglypuff, Captain Falcon, Link, Ganondorf


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> HELL YEAH! There's a new tier list, OMG!
> 
> S Tier: Meta Knight, Snake, <small><small><small><small>Wario</small></small></small></small>, Falco, Diddy Kong, King Dedede
> 
> A Tier: Marth, <big>*Mr. Game & Watch*</big>, Pikachu, Olimar, Ice Climbers, R.O.B, Kirby
> 
> B Tier: Lucario, Zero Suit Samus, Toon ]Oh noez, no more SS (God) Tier. D:


----------



## MygL

LOL, I think G&W is stronger than Wario, Marth and King DeDeDe

Poor Ganondorf.


----------



## bcb

Poor, poor, poor Ganondorf. Link should be bottom. D:

And Ness should be in D Tier. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## MygL

Ness is sexyy

But Lucas is 1 character above him;DnYay!


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ness is sexyy
> 
> But Lucas is 1 character above him;DnYay!


2... Lucas is above Ness and Mario.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ness is sexyy
> 
> But Lucas is 1 character above him;DnYay!
> 
> 
> 
> 2... Lucas is above Ness and Mario.
Click to expand...

Lol, I was saying 1 counting as it was Mario.

Weegee is below Peach :O

Still Weegee PWNZ


----------



## bcb

Big changes

1. Sonic moved up eight spots.
2. Pokemon Trainer moved up five.
3. Wario moved up five.
4. Ice Climbers moved up four.
5. Zelda moved down four.
6. Donkey Kong moved down four.
7. Lucario moved down four.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, bcb, brawl now?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, bcb, brawl now?


No. I'm looking at how high Wario is and trying to ignore Ness' position.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, bcb, brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm looking at how high Wario is and trying to ignore Ness' position.
Click to expand...

alright.


----------



## bcb

I can't believe Wario is above Falco. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, bcb, brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm looking at how high Wario is and trying to ignore Ness' position.
Click to expand...

NESS 4 UBER!


----------



## pielover6

lolwut?


----------



## Ricano

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, bcb, brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm looking at how high Wario is and trying to ignore Ness' position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NESS 4 UBER!
Click to expand...

hell yeaa xD


----------



## Silverstorms

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, bcb, brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm looking at how high Wario is and trying to ignore Ness' position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NESS 4 UBER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeaa xD
Click to expand...

YES!!!


----------



## Ricano

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, bcb, brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm looking at how high Wario is and trying to ignore Ness' position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NESS 4 UBER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeaa xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!!
Click to expand...

are u good with him too?


----------



## Silverstorms

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NESS 4 UBER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeaa xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are u good with him too?
Click to expand...

A bit


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeaa xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are u good with him too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bit
Click to expand...

so modest silver. tsk, tsk, tsk. thats not how good brawlers are supposed to be.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are u good with him too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so modest silver. tsk, tsk, tsk. thats not how good brawlers are supposed to be.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Well unfortunately that's all I have time for currently, but if anyone wants to brawl me my AIM screen name is Slido17. Also ill be gone all the rest of today and most of tomorrow.


Ofcourse  i get suspended the day another good person comes here D:


RAPE IS FUNNY! >:O


----------



## Silverstorms

Haha


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Haha


----------



## Silverstorms

Ok...


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ok...


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms  can not find the live stream.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  can not find the live stream.


http://allisbrawl.com/news/newspost.aspx?id=460

maybe?


----------



## Silverstorms

I saw that already but thought it was the wrong one.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I saw that already but thought it was the wrong one.


well ally is in it >_>


----------



## cornymikey

lol, horus got suspended!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> lol, horus got suspended!


Yeah, i can't joke about rape anymore D:


----------



## bcb

I guess I was an hour early, but got back in time for it!


----------



## Silverstorms

It...keeps...freezing...


----------



## bcb

Oh crap, that's Brawl+.


----------



## Silverstorms

It's just the character selection screen and texture hacks. No gameplay is changed.


----------



## bcb

Okay then!


----------



## Silverstorms

Stoopid fing froze.


----------



## bcb

It doesn't "froze" me.


----------



## bcb

Try refreshing it?


----------



## Silverstorms

Says they're off air now <_<


----------



## pikachu

omgosh I want my rotom to change forms. D:


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Says they're off air now <_<


Trela in this one? 

Horrid stream -.-


----------



## bcb

ANGARY.


----------



## Silverstorms

Fail stream is fail.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Fail stream is fail.


copier


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail stream is fail.
> 
> 
> 
> copier
Click to expand...

Obvious statement is obvious.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail stream is fail.
> 
> 
> 
> copier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obvious statement is obvious.
Click to expand...

Silver noob is noob

>:O


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail stream is fail.
> 
> 
> 
> copier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obvious statement is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver noob is noob
> 
> >:O
Click to expand...

Wrong statement is wrong.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail stream is fail.
> 
> 
> 
> copier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obvious statement is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver noob is noob
> 
> >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong statement is wrong.
Click to expand...

Ironic statement is ironic.


----------



## bcb

stupid repeats are stupid


----------



## Silverstorms

No sign of Trela yet...

Some of these matches are really good though.


----------



## Silverstorms

I think I just heard:

"Jake and Trela, TV 6".


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Are yoll watching this now? WHERE!?!??!?!? I WANNA SEE MY BRODER!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/final-smash-6

I haz no picture :'(


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Where is the live stream dudez?!?!? Oh ok!


----------



## Silverstorms

I JUST TUST YOU!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol nvm then!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

What is wrong with the camera?


----------



## Silverstorms

It's frozen.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

this sux!


----------



## Silverstorms

Yes, yes it does.

But they know it's frozen, so hopefully they'll fix it.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yeah... I hope.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, I see PieDisliker there watching it..


----------



## bcb

Click here to see FOW brawl SK92, I found it!


----------



## Gnome

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Click here to see FOW brawl SK92, I found it!


I <3 that song.


----------



## bcb

AverageSean said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to see FOW brawl SK92, I found it!
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 that song.
Click to expand...



(Yes, FOW got cheated out of a real match.  )


----------



## Slido

Just got back from my tourny a couple hours ago. I'd say it went well.....I placed 7th overall and had an EPIC first set with Legan (AMAZING LINK PLAYER). I'll have some videos up of the finals and a friendly set with legan soon, and will also be accepting any challenges that pop up within the next half hour. xD

EDIT: Does anyone know how well Trela did?


----------



## bcb

lol I have no idea.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela probably lost to some noob.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela probably lost to some noob.


And they probably lost to another noob. Who lost to a guy like Razor.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela probably lost to some noob.
> 
> 
> 
> And they probably lost to another noob. Who lost to a guy like Razor.
Click to expand...

Razor > Good player > Noob > Noob > Trela > Noob > Noob's girlfriend


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela probably lost to some noob.
> 
> 
> 
> And they probably lost to another noob. Who lost to a guy like Razor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Razor > Good player > Noob > Noob > Trela > Noob > Noob's girlfriend > Trash > John > Sticks
Click to expand...

Fix'd.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela probably lost to some noob.
> 
> 
> 
> And they probably lost to another noob. Who lost to a guy like Razor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Razor > Good player > Noob > Noob > Trela > Noob > Trash > Noob's girlfriend > John > Sticks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
Click to expand...

We come before the Noob's girlfriend.


----------



## Slido

Haha, you guys, wow. So is he supposed to be coming back today?


----------



## bcb

Slido said:
			
		

> Haha, you guys, wow. So is he supposed to be coming back today?


IDK, I think he left two days ago, so he'll probably be back today unless he does doubles.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> .....WELL. I shall be back Monday, so yoll be good to Slido! Oh, and make sure Lute destorys everyone for me (except for SLIDO) lol. See yoll Monday!
> 
> =Trela=


*coughMONDAYcough*


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....WELL. I shall be back Monday, so yoll be good to Slido! Oh, and make sure Lute destorys everyone for me (except for SLIDO) lol. See yoll Monday!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> *coughMONDAYcough*
Click to expand...

lolage


----------



## Slido

Oh wow lol. I don't remember that at all.

I also got the finals set up from my tourny as well as some friendlies with that AWESOME link player. If anyone wants to see them.


----------



## bcb

Slido said:
			
		

> Oh wow lol. I don't remember that at all.
> 
> I also got the finals set up from my tourny as well as some friendlies with that AWESOME ]I'd support that. I's bored.


----------



## Slido

Finals:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5lx3-8OYoc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km8pXkCcIgY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny-VaQtrjAs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tWyTDo-JYU&feature=related

Friendlies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixl-MrLbnlU&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lSJkdz8_5U&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUIsgWOahvo&feature=channel

The friendlies were done RIGHT after his finals matches so he wasnt doing as great as in our EPIC first set, but these were still fun xD.


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIsVQWz2V10&feature=related

What a *censored.3.0*ing noob.


----------



## Slido

WOW, that ness was horrible. ;D


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> Finals:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5lx3-8OYoc&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km8pXkCcIgY&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny-VaQtrjAs&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tWyTDo-JYU&feature=related
> 
> Friendlies:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixl-MrLbnlU&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lSJkdz8_5U&feature=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUIsgWOahvo&feature=channel
> 
> The friendlies were done RIGHT after his finals matches so he wasnt doing as great as in our EPIC first set, but these were still fun xD.


Funky texture hacks.


----------



## Slido

You got a problem with texture hacks?


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> You got a problem with texture hacks?


No.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Slido

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a problem with texture hacks?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Haha, you would.


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a problem with texture hacks?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you would.
Click to expand...

Hehehe.


----------



## cornymikey

wait a minute, brawl+ has texture hacks?!? :O


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait a minute, brawl+ has texture hacks?!? :O


You didn't know that?


----------



## Hub12

Lol'ed.


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone?


Me!

I hope you better not lie.


----------



## Silverstorms

Silver no lie.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone?


damn, i want to brawl!


----------



## Hub12

I called it!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I called it!


yeah, but you brawl silver all the time. i only brawled him like once, in the tourney.


----------



## Silverstorms

La,lalala...

*is waiting*


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> La,lalala...
> 
> *is waiting*


for who?  
:huh:


----------



## Silverstorms

For anyone.

Lalalala.


----------



## Hub12

lrn2wait

Owait, Nevermind.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> For anyone.
> 
> Lalalala.


darn, hub is probably online already and my family's watching a movie. errrr, i wanted to brawl you.

Edit: fudge, im grey!


----------



## Silverstorms

WELCOME TO THE GRAYNESS!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> WELCOME TO THE GRAYNESS!


Mwhahahaha.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> WELCOME TO THE GRAYNESS!


crap, this stinks. i wanted to be part of the yellow, orange, sun colored... color.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE GRAYNESS!
> 
> 
> 
> crap, this stinks. i wanted to be part of the yellow, orange, sun colored... color.
Click to expand...

WELL TOUGH LUCK!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE GRAYNESS!
> 
> 
> 
> crap, this stinks. i wanted to be part of the yellow, orange, sun colored... color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL TOUGH LUCK!
Click to expand...

*goes to invent time machine*


----------



## Hub12

Silvarr,  Host.


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh sorreh.

Thought you weren't coming.


----------



## Hub12

Nowait, I host.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub join.


----------



## Silverstorms

Awwwwww.

Poor Hub can't short hop.


----------



## Hub12

qtf?


----------



## Silverstorms

What?


----------



## Silverstorms

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Hub12

LOLWUT


----------



## Silverstorms

*censored.3.0*ING OWNED!


----------



## Hub12

LIEZ

HORUS JOIN


----------



## Horus

lolwut

if you insist


----------



## Silverstorms

THAT WAS SO EPIC!!!!


----------



## Hub12

Epic Fail right? D:


----------



## Silverstorms

EPIC WIN!


----------



## Hub12

HORUS JOIN D:<


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms  must upload that moment and the wombo combo to Youtube.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hey guys, Trela I think is coming back tomorrow... D: D: D:! It's just so lonely without him here. So Slido, you're one of the pro's... COOL! Didn't Razor get 1st place? I called Trela to ask him, he said that.. I think.


----------



## Silverstorms

G&W is a Ness owning machine!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> You guys are MY douchebags, right?
> 
> =]


You are annoying =]


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are MY douchebags, right?
> 
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> You are annoying =]
Click to expand...

HA. You still admitted you are my douchebags. : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are MY douchebags, right?
> 
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> You are annoying =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA. You still admitted you are my douchebags. : D
Click to expand...

I can admit I am a douche, but you're still annoying :]


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are MY douchebags, right?
> 
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> You are annoying =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA. You still admitted you are my douchebags. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can admit I am a douche, but you're still annoying :]
Click to expand...

No. You're MY douchebag to be exact.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are MY douchebags, right?
> 
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> You are annoying =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA. You still admitted you are my douchebags. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can admit I am a douche, but you're still annoying :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You're MY douchebag to be exact.
Click to expand...

no u noob >:C


----------



## Silverstorms

ONLY I CAN CALL HUB A NOOB!


----------



## Hub12

gtfo pl0x


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ONLY I CAN CALL HUB A NOOB!


Noob, anyone can call anyone noobs.
Meaning you are a noob too.
Waitwhut.

And shush  hub : D


----------



## Silverstorms

Silver win!


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> HA. You still admitted you are my douchebags. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can admit I am a douche, but you're still annoying :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You're MY douchebag to be exact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u noob >:C
Click to expand...

hey, you copied ryudo!


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR7ZliJmKjY&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

Holy crap...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can admit I am a douche, but you're still annoying :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You're MY douchebag to be exact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u noob >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, you copied ryudo!
Click to expand...

um how?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, stop calling everyone a noob... You're annoying when you say that! : D
Holy crap, Silver. Haven't you seen Ninjalink before (him playing). I have with, I diffrent person I think... I think I've actually seen him before. Idk


----------



## Silverstorms

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, stop calling everyone a noob... You're annoying when you say that! : D


Yeah Hub....


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I wasn't talking to Hub.. Lol, I was talking to xeladude.


----------



## Silverstorms

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, stop calling everyone a noob... You're annoying when you say that! : D
> Holy crap, Silver. Haven't you seen Ninja]I knew he was good (only person to beat M2K twice in one tourney) but I've never seen him play before.


----------



## Hub12

That's one mean fox. D:


----------



## Silverstorms

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No. You're MY douchebag to be exact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u noob >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, you copied ryudo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um how?
Click to expand...

c: 
belongs to ryudo.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol. Didn't Ally beat M2K more than twice in a tourny? I heard everyone was like cheering and yelling that Ally beat M2K! And m2k just like walked out.... D: D: D:, he wasn't surprised or mad. He's scary 0_0


----------



## cornymikey

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol. Didn't Ally beat M2K more than twice in a tourny? I heard everyone was like cheering and yelling that Ally beat M2K! And m2k just like walked out.... D: D: D:, he wasn't surprised or mad. He's scary 0_0


emo brawl master. 0_0


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## bcb

Anyone brawl?


----------



## MygL

Brawl?...


----------



## cornymikey

i wanna brawl bcb/xyoh!


----------



## bcb

Sixth post with the word "Brawl" in it.


----------



## cornymikey

nvm, cant. im goona go eat.

BRAWL! 7th post.


----------



## bcb

8th post with "Brawl" in it. I'll be waiting cuz I'm bored.


----------



## bcb

Brawl... Yawn... Bored.


----------



## Slido

I'd play you, but theres videos being watched in the other room. So yea....


----------



## bcb

That's K. You'd probably own me anyway.


----------



## cornymikey

sorry, but im probably not gonna brawl, bcb. its fathers day, so im watching my dad's favortie sport (well not really a sport), poker.
possibly, ill be able to brawl in like 15 min, but its not likely


----------



## Slido

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> That's K. You'd probably own me anyway.


True that. xD


----------



## bcb

S'alright.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=128IR21ZQa0


----------



## MilkSmash

If my Wii wasn't hit by lightning I'd play, but dangit.


----------



## bcb

Oh wait... D:


----------



## Slido

OH, hey whats up milk. Didn't think you would start posting till you got your wii back or something.

EVERYONE meet Milk, this guy is amazing, i want to have his children....and many other things.

Point being, this kid is amazing you all will love him.


----------



## MilkSmash

Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?

My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> OH, hey whats up milk. Didn't think you would start posting till you got your wii back or something.
> 
> EVERYONE meet Milk, this guy is amazing, i want to have his children....and many other things.
> 
> Point being, this kid is amazing you all will love him.


is he an awesome brawler?


----------



## MygL

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?
> 
> My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.


Hiiii.

I love you.


----------



## Slido

xYoh said:
			
		

> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?
> 
> My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiiii.
> 
> I love you.
Click to expand...

AWWWWW what about me?!?!?! 

and yes hes an awesome brawler


----------



## bcb

Hi Milk.

Bye Milk.


----------



## MygL

Slido said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?
> 
> My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiiii.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWWWW what about me?!?!?!
> 
> and yes hes an awesome brawler
Click to expand...

Who are you?


----------



## bcb

Oh no John's here.


----------



## John102

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?
> 
> My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.


NO! THAT'S WOLF'S JOB!

I CHALLENGE YOU TO A BRAWL, NO ITEMS, FOX ONLY!

@pie, looks like I've made a name for myself. 

*dusts of shoulders*


----------



## Slido

xYoh said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?
> 
> My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiiii.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWWWW what about me?!?!?!
> 
> and yes hes an awesome brawler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you?
Click to expand...

Ouch, that hurts. But than again this is the first time since ive joined (which was like...friday) that ive seen you post, but o wells. I'm a friend of trela's and a BADASS Lucario.


----------



## bcb

Slido said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well seems like I'm pretty awesome?
> 
> My Kirby will, and does daily, eat babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiiii.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWWWWW what about me?!?!?!
> 
> and yes hes an awesome brawler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch, that hurts. But than again this is the first time since ive joined (which was like...friday) that ive seen you post, but o wells. I'm a friend of trela's and a BADASS Lucario.
Click to expand...

He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.


----------



## Slido

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWW what about me?!?!?!
> 
> and yes hes an awesome brawler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch, that hurts. But than again this is the first time since ive joined (which was like...friday) that ive seen you post, but o wells. I'm a friend of trela's and a BADASS Lucario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
Click to expand...

That I would, and don't you forget it.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch, that hurts. But than again this is the first time since ive joined (which was like...friday) that ive seen you post, but o wells. I'm a friend of trela's and a BADASS Lucario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I would, and don't you forget it.
Click to expand...

hmmm, are you going to be here tomorrow? If so, then I challenge your lucario to a brawl. I'm feeling pretty good about my Wolf's abilities right now.


----------



## bcb

Slido said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch, that hurts. But than again this is the first time since ive joined (which was like...friday) that ive seen you post, but o wells. I'm a friend of trela's and a BADASS Lucario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I would, and don't you forget it.
Click to expand...

Remember, Wario's third on tier list!


----------



## bcb

Can anyone brawl? 'Tis bored.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that hurts. But than again this is the first time since ive joined (which was like...friday) that ive seen you post, but o wells. I'm a friend of trela's and a BADASS Lucario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I would, and don't you forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, are you going to be here tomorrow? If so, then I challenge your lucario to a brawl. I'm feeling pretty good about my Wolf's abilities right now.
Click to expand...

I'm up for that, sounds fun.

OH, and real players play with characters from middle tier on down.


----------



## bcb

That's why I also use Ness!


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I would, and don't you forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, are you going to be here tomorrow? If so, then I challenge your lucario to a brawl. I'm feeling pretty good about my Wolf's abilities right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up for that, sounds fun.
> 
> OH, and real players play with characters from middle tier on down.
Click to expand...

True dat BROTHA!

John102  goes to master Jigglypuff.

ok, so about what time will you be on around?


----------



## MygL

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I would, and don't you forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, are you going to be here tomorrow? If so, then I challenge your lucario to a brawl. I'm feeling pretty good about my Wolf's abilities right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up for that, sounds fun.
> 
> OH, and real players play with characters from middle tier on down.
Click to expand...

Lucas.


----------



## MilkSmash

Slido is pretty awesome, and I go toe to toe with him.
So iunno.


----------



## Slido

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> Slido is pretty awesome, and I go toe to toe with him.
> So iunno.


Toe to Toe huh? I remember just recently I 2 stocked your kirby TWICE. In a row might I add.

I should be on about 10 or so tomorrow morning central time.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido is pretty awesome, and I go toe to toe with him.
> So iunno.
> 
> 
> 
> Toe to Toe huh? I remember just recently I 2 stocked your kirby TWICE.
> 
> I should be on about 10 or so tomorrow morning central time.
Click to expand...

alright, 11 for me.

man, for an animal crossing forum, TBT has some awesome brawlers.


----------



## bcb

I joined for brawl. -_-

I came from a Toontown forum, lolz.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I joined for brawl. -_-
> 
> I came from a Toontown forum, lolz.


yeah, Ever since trela joined we've been bringing in the brawlers.

A TOAST TO TRELA!


----------



## MilkSmash

Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-

And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.


----------



## John102

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.


like I said before, I want to brawl you sometime as well. Oh, and btw, Chubsterr is a good kirby player also, even though he's not as active as he was.


----------



## bcb

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.


Agreed. I don't care who opposes against it.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I don't care who opposes against it.
Click to expand...

meh, I oppose anything related to Disney.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I don't care who opposes against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I oppose anything related to Disney.
Click to expand...

yet kingdom hearts is in your sig. I don't understand.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I don't care who opposes against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I oppose anything related to Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet kingdom hearts is in your sig. I don't understand.
Click to expand...

Kingdom hearts aside >.>


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I don't care who opposes against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I oppose anything related to Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet kingdom hearts is in your sig. I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kingdom hearts aside >.>
Click to expand...

Good man lol


----------



## bcb

I lol'd.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> meh, I oppose anything related to Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet kingdom hearts is in your sig. I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kingdom hearts aside >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good man lol
Click to expand...

yeah, I mean, old school Disney was good though, now they've ruined it. Plus KH isn't really related to Disney at all besides some of the characters.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yet kingdom hearts is in your sig. I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kingdom hearts aside >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good man lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I mean, old school Disney was good though, now they've ruined it. Plus KH isn't really related to Disney at all besides some of the characters.
Click to expand...

and part of the story, but that's what makes it great.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yet kingdom hearts is in your sig. I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kingdom hearts aside >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good man lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I mean, old school Disney was good though, now they've ruined it. Plus KH isn't really related to Disney at all besides some of the characters.
Click to expand...

*cough* almost every single one of Disney's characters *cough*


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Kingdom hearts aside >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good man lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I mean, old school Disney was good though, now they've ruined it. Plus KH isn't really related to Disney at all besides some of the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and part of the story, but that's what makes it great.
Click to expand...

what part of the story? I didn't see Hannah Montanna in it at all.

@pie, and those are the GOOD disney characters, the ones before the 2000's


----------



## MilkSmash

And like every world you go to, and the keyblades, and the story as a whole. 
I love KH.
New Disney is redonkulous.
And I'll play whoever once my Wii returns.
I don't take Wifi very seriously though, since it's absolutely TERRIBLE, I'll still play though.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Good man lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I mean, old school Disney was good though, now they've ruined it. Plus KH isn't really related to Disney at all besides some of the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and part of the story, but that's what makes it great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what part of the story? I didn't see Hannah Montanna in it at all.
> 
> @pie, and those are the GOOD disney characters, the ones before the 2000's
Click to expand...

What I mean is the story seemed like it was more disney than anything else.

And why would hanna montana be in it?


----------



## bcb

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> And like every world you go to, and the keyblades, and the story as a whole.
> I love KH.
> New Disney is redonkulous.
> And I'll play whoever once my Wii returns.
> I don't take Wifi very seriously though, since it's absolutely TERRIBLE, I'll still play though.


Lol, I only play wi-fi, as does most of us.

Haven't been to a single real life tourney. D:


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I LOVED Toon Town, before I found out you can't chat without buying a subscription...-.-
> 
> And Slido, shush, cut me slack.  I will hold up so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I don't care who opposes against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I oppose anything related to Disney.
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP, Toon Town is from Disney!?


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I mean, old school Disney was good though, now they've ruined it. Plus KH isn't really related to Disney at all besides some of the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and part of the story, but that's what makes it great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what part of the story? I didn't see Hannah Montanna in it at all.
> 
> @pie, and those are the GOOD disney characters, the ones before the 2000's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is the story seemed like it was more disney than anything else.
> 
> And why would hanna montana be in it?
Click to expand...

i guess, but the big picture isn't about the disney stuff.

anyway, this is becoming off topic, let's get to something relatively close to brawl.

I thought Trela was a girl before I found out that he was a guy.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> and part of the story, but that's what makes it great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what part of the story? I didn't see Hannah Montanna in it at all.
> 
> @pie, and those are the GOOD disney characters, the ones before the 2000's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is the story seemed like it was more disney than anything else.
> 
> And why would hanna montana be in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess, but the big picture isn't about the disney stuff.
> 
> anyway, this is becoming off topic, let's get to something relatively close to brawl.
> 
> I thought Trela was a girl before I found out that he was a guy.
Click to expand...

LOL, so did I. His name just sounds feminine i guess.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> and part of the story, but that's what makes it great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what part of the story? I didn't see Hannah Montanna in it at all.
> 
> @pie, and those are the GOOD disney characters, the ones before the 2000's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is the story seemed like it was more disney than anything else.
> 
> And why would hanna montana be in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess, but the big picture isn't about the disney stuff.
> 
> anyway, this is becoming off topic, let's get to something relatively close to brawl.
> 
> I thought Trela was a girl before I found out that he was a guy.
Click to expand...

Yeah, me too. It's his fault Trela ends with "a", sounding so feminine.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what part of the story? I didn't see Hannah Montanna in it at all.
> 
> @pie, and those are the GOOD disney characters, the ones before the 2000's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is the story seemed like it was more disney than anything else.
> 
> And why would hanna montana be in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess, but the big picture isn't about the disney stuff.
> 
> anyway, this is becoming off topic, let's get to something relatively close to brawl.
> 
> I thought Trela was a girl before I found out that he was a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so did I. His name just sounds feminine i guess.
Click to expand...

yeah, it's got to be the "A" at the end, usually name that end with "A" are female names. "A" endings are feminine in many languages also.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is the story seemed like it was more disney than anything else.
> 
> And why would hanna montana be in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess, but the big picture isn't about the disney stuff.
> 
> anyway, this is becoming off topic, let's get to something relatively close to brawl.
> 
> I thought Trela was a girl before I found out that he was a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so did I. His name just sounds feminine i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, it's got to be the "A" at the end, usually name that end with "A" are female names. "A" endings are feminine in many languages also.
Click to expand...

Georgia. Tabitha. Julia.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i guess, but the big picture isn't about the disney stuff.
> 
> anyway, this is becoming off topic, let's get to something relatively close to brawl.
> 
> I thought Trela was a girl before I found out that he was a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so did I. His name just sounds feminine i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, it's got to be the "A" at the end, usually name that end with "A" are female names. "A" endings are feminine in many languages also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia. Tabitha. Julia.
Click to expand...

John102  's point is proved.


----------



## MilkSmash

lol Trela is a girl.

I hate Wifi though, but if that's all you guys play when I play you I'll play my hardest.(On Wifi.)


----------



## John102

MilkSmash said:
			
		

> lol Trela is a girl.
> 
> I hate Wifi though, but if that's all you guys play when I play you I'll play my hardest.(On Wifi.)


lol, unless you live in VA that's all I'll be brawling you on.

hmmm, I wanna brawl Azen sometime to get my butt kicked.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Trela is a girl.
> 
> I hate Wifi though, but if that's all you guys play when I play you I'll play my hardest.(On Wifi.)
> 
> 
> 
> lol, unless you live in VA that's all I'll be brawling you on.
> 
> hmmm, I wanna brawl Azen sometime to get my butt kicked.
Click to expand...

Everyone does.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Trela is a girl.
> 
> I hate Wifi though, but if that's all you guys play when I play you I'll play my hardest.(On Wifi.)
> 
> 
> 
> lol, unless you live in VA that's all I'll be brawling you on.
> 
> hmmm, I wanna brawl Azen sometime to get my butt kicked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone does.
Click to expand...

I live near him though, so I can play him OFFLINE!

what now fewl?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Trela is a girl.
> 
> I hate Wifi though, but if that's all you guys play when I play you I'll play my hardest.(On Wifi.)
> 
> 
> 
> lol, unless you live in VA that's all I'll be brawling you on.
> 
> hmmm, I wanna brawl Azen sometime to get my butt kicked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live near him though, so I can play him OFFLINE!
> 
> what now fewl?
Click to expand...

NY isn't too far away from Virginia, right?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilkSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Trela is a girl.
> 
> I hate Wifi though, but if that's all you guys play when I play you I'll play my hardest.(On Wifi.)
> 
> 
> 
> lol, unless you live in VA that's all I'll be brawling you on.
> 
> hmmm, I wanna brawl Azen sometime to get my butt kicked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live near him though, so I can play him OFFLINE!
> 
> what now fewl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NY isn't too far away from Virginia, right?
Click to expand...

yeah.....let's go with that.

he actually lives way north in VA where all the rich people live.  T_T


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live near him though, so I can play him OFFLINE!
> 
> what now fewl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NY isn't too far away from Virginia, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.....let's go with that.
> 
> he actually lives way north in VA where all the rich people live.  T_T
Click to expand...

'Tis sad. No tourneys in upstate. Only in NYC. D:


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I live near him though, so I can play him OFFLINE!
> 
> what now fewl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NY isn't too far away from Virginia, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.....let's go with that.
> 
> he actually lives way north in VA where all the rich people live.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Tis sad. No tourneys in upstate. Only in NYC. D:
Click to expand...

there are quite a few tourneys in richmond which is only ten minutes away on a day with light traffic.


----------



## bcb

Wow, it's midnight. I really should be sleeping now.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wow, it's midnight. I really should be sleeping now.


ditto.

night guys.

slido, don't forget, brawl 10:00 central.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's midnight. I really should be sleeping now.
> 
> 
> 
> ditto.
> 
> night guys.
> 
> slido, don't forget, brawl 10:00 central.
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it, ill be on. If not, aim me up, my screen name is "Slido17".

I was also born and raised in VA. VA beach to be exact. Then was forced to move to the slum of america, granite city IL, when i was but a wee lad of 12


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's midnight. I really should be sleeping now.
> 
> 
> 
> ditto.
> 
> night guys.
> 
> slido, don't forget, brawl 10:00 central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it, ill be on. If not, aim me up, my screen name is "Slido17".
> 
> I was also born and raised in VA. VA beach to be exact. Then was forced to move to the slum of america, granite city IL, when i was but a wee lad of 12
Click to expand...

i feel for you, VA beach is pretty nice, we go there usually dring the summer for vacation. <small><small>Although murdle beach is better.</small></small>

um, yeah, I'll get an aim tomorrow.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's midnight. I really should be sleeping now.
> 
> 
> 
> ditto.
> 
> night guys.
> 
> slido, don't forget, brawl 10:00 central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it, ill be on. If not, aim me up, my screen name is "Slido17".
> 
> I was also born and raised in VA. VA beach to be exact. Then was forced to move to the slum of america, granite city IL, when i was but a wee lad of 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i feel for you, VA beach is pretty nice, we go there usually dring the summer for vacation. <small><small>Although murdle beach is better.</small></small>
> 
> um, yeah, I'll get an aim tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Did you just say....Mirdle Beach? I can't remember TOO much about VA. Afterall, it's been almost nine years since I left.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's midnight. I really should be sleeping now.
> 
> 
> 
> ditto.
> 
> night guys.
> 
> slido, don't forget, brawl 10:00 central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about it, ill be on. If not, aim me up, my screen name is "Slido17".
> 
> I was also born and raised in VA. VA beach to be exact. Then was forced to move to the slum of america, granite city IL, when i was but a wee lad of 12
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i feel for you, VA beach is pretty nice, we go there usually dring the summer for vacation. <small><small>Although murdle beach is better.</small></small>
> 
> um, yeah, I'll get an aim tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just say....Mirdle Beach? I can't remember TOO much about VA. Afterall, it's been almost nine years since I left.
Click to expand...

yeah, not sure exactly how it's spelled, I haven't been there for a few years, I remember it was nice though.

NIGHT ALL!


----------



## bcb

Just finished watching the "Ike is Rocky" series. lol, I'm calling it a day.

Edit: Oh no! My 666th post!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Just finished watching the "Ike is Rocky" series. lol, I'm calling it a day.
> 
> Edit: Oh no! My 666th post!


post before you go to bed.


----------



## Slido

Change of plans, I wont be on at around 10ish. I got called into work today. I'll be back at around 12:30ish central time though. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Slido

Change of plans....AGAIN. I have to work till 5 now, so I guess I won't be playing ANYTHING today. 

Again, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> Change of plans....AGAIN. I have to work till 5 now, so I guess I won't be playing ANYTHING today.
> 
> Again, sorry for the inconvenience.


that's fine.

*goes off to find trela*


----------



## bcb

lol @ Tom Green.


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He'd beat 15/16ths of the TBT Brawl population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I would, and don't you forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, are you going to be here tomorrow? If so, then I challenge your lucario to a brawl. I'm feeling pretty good about my Wolf's abilities right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up for that, sounds fun.
> 
> OH, and real players play with characters from middle tier on down.
Click to expand...

NESS FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12

Dan Green.

Brawll?


----------



## Silverstorms

Who?

Me?


----------



## Hub12

Yes.


You.


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh.

Ok then.


----------



## Hub12

Wait.

Free For All.

I host.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hurreh Beneh.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hurreh Beneh.


Sowweh. T.V.'s Occupied. I'll try to get on soon.


----------



## bcb

Ooh, I vanna brawl.

Oh, Trela must be looking at comments. (Must delete)


----------



## Silverstorms

OH NOES IT'S HIM!

I didn't watch the live stream because it kept freezing.


----------



## bcb

I watched. And so did Azila. And Horus.

We didn't see you.


----------



## Silverstorms

He....didn't post.


----------



## bcb

He must be hungry.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hungry for victims...


----------



## bcb

I just feel like brawling.


----------



## Horus

i want to fight Milk and Sildo D:


i was faithful to you Trela 
Grey fox says your did good :d


----------



## Hub12

Who is Milk...?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Who is Milk...?


look back like 2-5 pages


----------



## Silverstorms

Another new person.


----------



## Hub12

That's pro.


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl Trela?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> That's pro.


he is >_>

<big><small><small>i wanna be him D:</small></small></big>


----------



## bcb

IDK how winners win so much.


----------



## Hub12

Brawl is failing here. D:


----------



## bcb

Anyone fail against me and/or I fail against anyone?


----------



## Trela

*is back*

Well, yeah. Hi. My Tournament story isnt as big as my other, but it was a LOT funner. Here is a short version of it: Trela gets 9th; nearly beats Sethlon and UTD Zac; hangs out with Razer and Xyro; goes home. Houston raped everyone.

It was a REALLY fun Tournament. Me and Xyro now die of laugher every time we see each other lol. I had to take a 3 hour trip to the Tournament with Razer, Xyro, Ozz, RT (mah Lucario bro), and Sethlon. Me, Xyro, and Sethlon were listening to the first ever Pokemon Sound Track. LOL it was so gay. That was our Hype for Final Smash 6 :I

When we got at the Tournament, it was pretty boring most of the time. I just went to play Dojo and Razer a couple of games. I have YET to take a game off Dojo, so he and PhantomX (Pro Wario) are the only players I have yet to beat a game. After my friendlies, the Bracket started. I had this G&W and 2-0ed him lol. Then I had Sethlon. NO ONE IN THE BUILIDNG knew what Seth was about to become! The first game he went Falco on me. I managed to get him that game. Then he went Marth on me. His Marth is SICK. He got me that game and I took him to Pokemon Stadium. I just sucked and SDed like 2 stocks, so he beat me. The first 2 were close games though.

In Loser's, I had another Falco (2-0ed), an Olimar named Cakes, which yoll were talking about hearing me being called to the TV lol (2-0ed also). Then I had Hylian. He now goes IC's, and he got sent to Loser's by my Lucario bro RT. I won 2-1 magically with Dairs lol. After Hylian, I had UTD Zac. He is like Top 3 of G&W's in the US, so it was almost a garantee I was gonna lose. I didnt give up though. He won 2-1, PROBABLY because I didnt ban Rainbow Cruise against him, which is his BEST stage; I wasnt thinking 

Doubles went all right for me and Xyro. We got 7th, which is pretty good outta like 20 something teams I guess. After the Tournament, Dojo, me, Xyro, RT, Cakes, and Razer decide to chill and talk. Dojo was thinking about quitting, for he wasnt having fun at Tournaments anymore. Razer thought he was badass for being in the 10FH grade (not 10th lol), which is the SAME grade as me, so Xyro starts asking him questions. He asks Razer what happened on December 7th, a day which will live in infamy. THAT gave it away (Pearl Harbor), and he asks him what year it was. IMMEDIATELY, Razer says "WEDNESDAY!"

....???

December 7th, 194-WEDNESDAY!? Razer is too good lol.

After our little fun with Razer, we head back to the House where we stayed. Me, Xyro, RT, and Infinity (one of the best MKs) go upstairs and find Goosebumps Books everywhere. We start looking at the covers and how sexy they are lol. After that, we go to sleep, wake up, go back to Houston.

SO, I had fun this Tournament, probably more than World HOBO back in April. Razer might come over my house sometime this month or next (hopefully before Genesis). I dont have another Tournament until August, so I'll have PLENTY of time to finish my Website. I shall be starting it this weekend, s I hope to do ONE last Tournament here with yoll. <3

EDIT: I cant Brawl right now.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

I hate serious brawl. And Tbh, Brawl is getting boring. :/

And..Uhh...Goosebump covers?...

. . .


----------



## Trela

Yep. They are such AWESOME books.


----------



## Hub12

Fail is fail.


----------



## bcb

LOL, Trela. You beat Hylian? Epic.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I shall be starting it this weekend, s I hope to do ONE last Tournament here with yoll. <3


I'll host one if you show me the bracket maker thingy you use.




			
				Trela said:
			
		

> Me, Xyro, and Sethlon were listening to the first ever Pokemon Sound Track. LOL it was so gay.


----------



## bcb

BTW, Trela. You gotta brawl me with my tourney. I'm gonna lose.


----------



## Trela

Hub: MAN F U. You havent seen Ham Ham yet, so you think it fails lol.

bcb: Lol yeah. Hylian had RT and lost to him, then I had him. He got beat by 2 Lucarios :I also yes sometime today we can do it.

Silver: Sure man. I'll IM the link of it to ya.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  smirks

Yeah Yeah, Whatever.


----------



## Silverstorms

Who or what the hell is Ham Ham?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who or what the hell is Ham Ham?


a hamster


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela don't liek my sunglasses B)


----------



## Trela

Horus got it.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus got it.


lolftw


----------



## cornymikey

im back here. so what happened in the last 10 pages?


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> im back here. so what happened in the last 10 pages?


i wana no wut happend in last 40


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im back here. so what happened in the last 10 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> i wana no wut happend in last 40
Click to expand...

lol. what happened? youre not on tbt so often anymore.


----------



## bcb

Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im back here. so what happened in the last 10 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> i wana no wut happend in last 40
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. what happened? youre not on tbt so often anymore.
Click to expand...

laotop broke 360 fixed, on wii its gets irritating


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0


nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im back here. so what happened in the last 10 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> i wana no wut happend in last 40
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. what happened? youre not on tbt so often anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laotop broke 360 fixed, on wii its gets irritating
Click to expand...

yeah, im on wii too. but you can connect a USB keyboard, but im lazy.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
Click to expand...

FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
Click to expand...

Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.

But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
Click to expand...

ill join and hopefully someone else. did you make a game yet?


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
Click to expand...

pick me!!!! w8 but i suk now, btw ill try new ppl


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.
> 
> But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:
Click to expand...

no, silvers is better.


----------



## bcb

I'm on wii-net. But I'll get off and make room.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.
> 
> But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, silvers is better.
Click to expand...

Actually no.


----------



## cornymikey

goes online to brawl


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read them lazy ding-a-lings. :0
> 
> 
> 
> nevah! I'd rather brawl. *hint hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.
> 
> But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, silvers is better.
Click to expand...

i dun think so


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> FFA anyone? Ma Ness will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.
> 
> But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, silvers is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.
Click to expand...

then why can i beat yeti?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.
> 
> But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, silvers is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
Click to expand...

Dude. Cause you use your Broken MK. Yeti uses Ness.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boi, Get ready for MAH Ness.
> 
> But Yeti's Ness Pwns. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, silvers is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
Click to expand...

um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good


----------



## Horus

I'll get online :0


----------



## Trela

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7681983#post7681983

There's a pic of THE GREAT TRELA in there. Yoll are definately gonna wanna see it lol.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7681983#post7681983
> 
> There's a pic of THE GREAT TRELA in there. Yoll are definately gonna wanna see it lol.


OMJesus....



GANGSTA TRELA OLOLOLO xD


----------



## Trela

LOL Inorite?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL Inorite?


Lol, You looked away. 

And I'm surprised. Most of these people don't look like Nerds.


----------



## Trela

We Texas players aint no fagz. We down right gangsta! /failpost

Seriously, Tournaments are soo fun. The players here are such cool and chill guys.


----------



## John102

Trela looks.....so normal.

I WANTED TO SEE I BIG MONSTER GUY WITH A LASER GUN ON TOP OF A WII!

WHO'S HOUSE WERE YOU AT?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, silvers is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Cause you use your Broken MK. Yeti uses Ness.
Click to expand...

I can still beat him with Zero Suit Samus and Falco.


----------



## cornymikey

trela looks so... not nerdy.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Cause you use your Broken MK. Yeti uses Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can still beat him with Zero Suit Samus and Falco.
Click to expand...

Dude*s *it's WiFi, who cares who's better at it.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Cause you use your Broken MK. Yeti uses Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can still beat him with Zero Suit Samus and Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude*s *it's WiFi, who cares who's better at it.
Click to expand...

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII do!


----------



## Hub12

Hawt Hawwt HAWTTTTTTTTTT

Lolno.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Cause you use your Broken MK. Yeti uses Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can still beat him with Zero Suit Samus and Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude*s *it's WiFi, who cares who's better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII do!
Click to expand...

FAALCOON PAWWNNCH!!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hawt Hawwt HAWTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Lolno.


.... *etches away*


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can still beat him with Zero Suit Samus and Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude*s *it's WiFi, who cares who's better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAALCOON PAWWNNCH!!!!!!
Click to expand...

uh, what does MK say...
HMMMMMM!


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt Hawwt HAWTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Lolno.
> 
> 
> 
> .... *etches away*
Click to expand...

SUPAH HAWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT<3333333333333333456456

What? xD


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt Hawwt HAWTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Lolno.
> 
> 
> 
> .... *etches away*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUPAH HAWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT<3333333333333333456456
> 
> What? xD
Click to expand...

*flees for life*


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude*s *it's WiFi, who cares who's better at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAALCOON PAWWNNCH!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, what does MK say...
> HMMMMMM!
Click to expand...

You didn't said that when I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK;D


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*s *it's WiFi, who cares who's better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAALCOON PAWWNNCH!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, what does MK say...
> HMMMMMM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't said that when I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK;D
Click to expand...

oh yeah, it was more like
AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! KABOOM


----------



## John102

brawl anyone?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> brawl anyone?


errrr, I will. im bored.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> errrr, I will. im bored.
Click to expand...

lol, it seems like you're the only one ever able to brawl when I ask.

alright, I'll go get on now.

<small><small><small>Hub is a pansy for avoiding me.</small></small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brawl anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> errrr, I will. im bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, it seems like you're the only one ever able to brawl when I ask.
> 
> alright, I'll go get on now.
> 
> <small><small><small>Hub is a pansy for avoiding me.</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

ok, so will I, right after I finish my yogurt. MMMM, pina colada.


<small><small><small>He is!</small></small></small>


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*s *
> 
> 
> 
> FAALCOON PAWWNNCH!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, what does MK say...
> HMMMMMM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't said that when I Falcon Pawnch'd your MK;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, it was more like
> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! KABOOM
Click to expand...

WHAT THE FUU- *BOOM*


----------



## bcb

Trela looks like... An Alien, because every gamer must look like a total dweeb.

I o_o'd at RT.

I wanna join a tourney... We need one in Syracuse or Albany. Not NYC. :/


----------



## Trela

Lol bcb that was a pretty bad pic of RT. There's some other good ones though...

Do ya wanna do our match tomorrow, say, 4pm your time?


----------



## bcb

lol I dunno. I'd prefer to get it done today.

*cries that I found one plan of a possible brawl tourney in smashboards for syracuse. It's just a maybe...*


----------



## John102

yeah, I there are a few tourneys in Richmond, but I doubt my parents would ever approve of me going.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol I dunno. I'd prefer to get it done today.
> 
> *cries that I found one plan of a possible brawl tourney in smashboards for syracuse. It's just a maybe...*


*Cries cause there is never going to be a tournament where I live.*


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Cause you use your Broken MK. Yeti uses Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can still beat him with Zero Suit Samus and Falco.
Click to expand...

love to see that

because i doubt it


----------



## Cyber85

Brawl anyone?


----------



## MygL

Grrr, this is my last week of school, and soon Brawl Brawl Brawl!


----------



## Cyber85

xYoh said:
			
		

> Grrr, this is my last week of school, and soon Brawl Brawl Brawl!


cool  


can you play super smash online if you have texture hacks???


----------



## Cyber85

BUMP


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela looks like... An Alien, because every gamer must look like a total dweeb.
> 
> I o_o'd at RT.
> 
> I wanna join a tourney... We need one in Syracuse or Albany. Not NYC. :/


wait, what tournaments in NYC? i live there!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela looks like... An Alien, because every gamer must look like a total dweeb.
> 
> I o_o'd at RT.
> 
> I wanna join a tourney... We need one in Syracuse or Albany. Not NYC. :/
> 
> 
> 
> wait, what tournaments in NYC? i live there!
Click to expand...

There's been several there in the past year. I haven't seen too many recently, but we haven't had a single one upstate. *Is Sad.*


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, silvers is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
Click to expand...

Lovin this convo.

My Ness is better than Yeti's.

@ Trela - Kewl hat.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
Click to expand...

I'll have to agree with Silver, his ness does seem to be a bit better.


----------



## Silverstorms

i haz bettr f-airin' skillz.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> i haz bettr f-airin' skillz.


that reminds me, I need to practice my wolf's dair, I'm trying to get all of my air moves down so I can avoid Mikey's freakin chaingrabs from the ice climbers.


----------



## bcb

I beat Yeti in the last tourney, and lost to Silver... -_-


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat Yeti in the last tourney, and lost to Silver... -_-


i need to brawl you again sometime pie, I wasn't doing so good when we brawled last time.


----------



## MygL

Yay, I didn't went to school!


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yay, I didn't went to school!


*Go

I lol at your grammar mistakes, No offense.


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yay, I didn't went to school!




Stay in school, kids. Don't be like xYoh.


----------



## MygL

Nonononononononono

Me no have nuthing in zchool


----------



## djman900

east or the west dj is the best


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Nonononononononono
> 
> Me no have nuthing in zchool


What the *censored.3.0* are you saying?


----------



## John102

xYoh said:
			
		

> Nonononononononono
> 
> Me no have nuthing in zchool


----------



## Trela

*waits for Silver to make Tournament Thread*


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> *waits for Silver to make Tournament Thread*


Hub12  stabs Trela

Nya. Haven't Brawled you in a long time.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waits for Silver to make Tournament Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12  stabs Trela
> 
> Nya. Haven't Brawled you in a long time.
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> *waits for Silver to make Tournament Thread*


the rebirth of confusioN


----------



## Hub12

La-Dee-Doo-Da


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> La-Dee-Doo-Da


stop spamming trela's thread.


----------



## MygL

It means it's last week, we don't have nothing to do at school.

Lucas!


----------



## John102

xYoh said:
			
		

> It means it's last week, we don't have nothing to do at school.
> 
> Lucas!


did you read my fail attempt at Spanish?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Who's the best brawler on TBT?


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> It means it's last week, we don't have nothing to do at school.
> 
> Lucas!


You fail.
You used double negatives. Lolololo.


----------



## cornymikey

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Who's the best brawler on TBT?


trela.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the best brawler on TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> trela.
Click to expand...

lute


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the best brawler on TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lute
Click to expand...

GASP!   :O


----------



## Silverstorms

Naww, it's Trela.


----------



## Hub12

Chuck Norris


----------



## MygL

Yesz I read it Johnz...

So....


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the best brawler on TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GASP!   :O
Click to expand...

well, i mean, trela has a greater variety of characters that can beat me, but lute's main pwns me worse than trela's main.


----------



## djman900

lute??


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> *waits for Silver to make Tournament Thread*


Fine.

*copies and pastes from ConfusioN*


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> lute??


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the best brawler on TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GASP!   :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i mean, trela has a greater variety of characters that can beat me, but lute's main pwns me worse than trela's main.
Click to expand...

thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.


----------



## Hub12

LA-DEE-DOO-DA


----------



## bcb

Lute 2 stocked me...

But I still think Trela's better.

@ Trela: The lulz have arrived.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GASP!   :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i mean, trela has a greater variety of characters that can beat me, but lute's main pwns me worse than trela's main.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.
Click to expand...

maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.

@hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!


----------



## djman900

can silver beat lute


----------



## bcb

IDK probably not.


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lute??
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

DAMN IT!

Trela edited out all the rules in the L.O.Y.A thread :'(


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> GASP!   :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i mean, trela has a greater variety of characters that can beat me, but lute's main pwns me worse than trela's main.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.
> 
> @hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!
Click to expand...

and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> IDK probably not.


brawl me, im gunna train and find new main buh-bye diddy


----------



## bcb

lol k


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, i mean, trela has a greater variety of characters that can beat me, but lute's main pwns me worse than trela's main.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.
> 
> @hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.
Click to expand...

DI kinda rapes that, though.

Choosing how far forward you want Nana to go is like a mindgame....


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, i mean, trela has a greater variety of characters that can beat me, but lute's main pwns me worse than trela's main.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.
> 
> @hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.
Click to expand...

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8511059&t=7146879

nuff said.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol k


  i host


----------



## Hub12

[Insert Smart-Ass comment here]


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.
> 
> @hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DI kinda rapes that, though.
> 
> Choosing how far forward you want Nana to go is like a mindgame....
Click to expand...

whatever. most of the people here cant DI it.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [Insert Smart-Ass comment here]


shuddup


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thats weird. maybe you suck against snake or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.
> 
> @hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8511059&t=7146879
> 
> nuff said.
Click to expand...

but, when youre at low %, youre not high enough to actually successfully do a down air.
nuff said


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, or maybe wolf is just a good matchup with lucario.
> 
> @hub STOP YOUR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DI kinda rapes that, though.
> 
> Choosing how far forward you want Nana to go is like a mindgame....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever. most of the people here cant DI it.
Click to expand...

it'd be impossible for wolf to di it.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> and wolf stinks against ice climbers chain grabbing then meteor grab at the end of the stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DI kinda rapes that, though.
> 
> Choosing how far forward you want Nana to go is like a mindgame....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever. most of the people here cant DI it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it'd be impossible for wolf to di it.
Click to expand...

Ness can break out of some CGs.

<3 Ness.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> DI kinda rapes that, though.
> 
> Choosing how far forward you want Nana to go is like a mindgame....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever. most of the people here cant DI it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it'd be impossible for wolf to di it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness can break out of some CGs.
> 
> <3 Ness.
Click to expand...

suuure.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Cyber85

im in this tournament right??????


----------



## cornymikey

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> im in this tournament right??????


ya gotta sign up for it first.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
Click to expand...

doubt that too

i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
Click to expand...

maybe because you spam more.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then why can i beat yeti?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
Click to expand...

Nope, my Ness I better.

And I don't remember you're Ganon beating my Ness.....


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my Ness I better.
> 
> And I don't remember you're Ganon beating my Ness.....
Click to expand...

horus is a liar!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> um i'm with hub, i personally thinj silver isnt so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because you spam more.
Click to expand...

more no


<small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because you spam more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more no
> 
> 
> <small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

well, you havent brawled me recently and i should be talking! I really dont spam, maybe I spammed against you cuz you were spamming me. >=(


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin this convo.
> 
> My Ness is better than Yeti's.
> 
> @ Trela - Kewl hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my Ness I better.
> 
> And I don't remember you're Ganon beating my Ness.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus is a liar!
Click to expand...

it was on that Mario kart stage -.-'


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, my Ness I better.
> 
> And I don't remember you're Ganon beating my Ness.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus is a liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was on that Mario kart stage -.-'
Click to expand...

lols.


----------



## Silverstorms

You cannot say that you don't spam with Pit, Horus.

ARROWARROWARROWARROWARROW


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> doubt that too
> 
> i killed your Ness with Ganon yet it takes my main to kill Yeti's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because you spam more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more no
> 
> 
> <small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, you havent brawled me recently and i should be talking! I really dont spam, maybe I spammed against you cuz you were spamming me. >=(
Click to expand...

you probably still do

DODGE DSMASH!!! SHUTTLE LOOPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IPWNLOLOLOLOL


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because you spam more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more no
> 
> 
> <small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, you havent brawled me recently and i should be talking! I really dont spam, maybe I spammed against you cuz you were spamming me. >=(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably still do
> 
> DODGE DSMASH!!! SHUTTLE LOOPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IPWNLOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...

dodging then smashing isnt spamming. using falco and keep on pressing b is.


----------



## Trela

Silver's Tournament should go well. I just dont want it to take forever, and I dont want it to be like ConfusioN with all the random advancing.

Please do your matches guys.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You cannot say that you don't spam with Pit, Horus.
> 
> ARROWARROWARROWARROWARROW


i do with pit

but projectiles are the same has smash spam


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver's Tournament should go well. I just dont want it to take forever, and I dont want it to be like ConfusioN with all the random advancing.
> 
> Please do your matches guys.


is it a singles tourney?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot say that you don't spam with Pit, Horus.
> 
> ARROWARROWARROWARROWARROW
> 
> 
> 
> i do with pit
> 
> but projectiles are the same has smash spam
Click to expand...

nuh-uh! I bet I can beat you with my olimar now! >=)


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> more no
> 
> 
> <small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, you havent brawled me recently and i should be talking! I really dont spam, maybe I spammed against you cuz you were spamming me. >=(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably still do
> 
> DODGE DSMASH!!! SHUTTLE LOOPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IPWNLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dodging then smashing isnt spamming. using falco and keep on pressing b is.
Click to expand...

DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH 

that is


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> well, you havent brawled me recently and i should be talking! I really dont spam, maybe I spammed against you cuz you were spamming me. >=(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you probably still do
> 
> DODGE DSMASH!!! SHUTTLE LOOPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IPWNLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dodging then smashing isnt spamming. using falco and keep on pressing b is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH
> 
> that is
Click to expand...

just cuz can i predict than you will up smash me doesnt mean i spam...


----------



## Trela

Yes, it is Singles. Lol there's no way in hell that he would be doing a Doubles one!

Imma go ahead and PM some players about it.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> you probably still do
> 
> DODGE DSMASH!!! SHUTTLE LOOPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IPWNLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dodging then smashing isnt spamming. using falco and keep on pressing b is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH
> 
> that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just cuz can i predict than you will up smash me doesnt mean i spam...
Click to expand...

it isn't predicting when you do it every time you Dsmash


----------



## MygL

I liek Falcon.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> dodging then smashing isnt spamming. using falco and keep on pressing b is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH
> 
> that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just cuz can i predict than you will up smash me doesnt mean i spam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't predicting when you do it every time you Dsmash
Click to expand...

errrr, anus. ill stop talking. but well, now, i dont do that anymore. ask the people who have actually brawled me.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH, DODGE DSMASH
> 
> that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just cuz can i predict than you will up smash me doesnt mean i spam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't predicting when you do it every time you Dsmash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr, anus. ill stop talking. but well, now, i dont do that anymore. ask the people who have actually brawled me.
Click to expand...

Like Hub who copied you and did the exact same thing?

i hope AiB isn't like TBT


----------



## John102

mikey spams chaingrabs.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> mikey spams chaingrabs.


oh yeah, with ice climbers.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>you shouldn't be talking...</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz can i predict than you will up smash me doesnt mean i spam...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't predicting when you do it every time you Dsmash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr, anus. ill stop talking. but well, now, i dont do that anymore. ask the people who have actually brawled me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Hub who copied you and did the exact same thing?
> 
> i hope AiB isn't like TBT
Click to expand...

what? i never did that to hub...
i only do that to people I have a trouble of attacking.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey spams chaingrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, with ice climbers.
Click to expand...

and falco, as well as king ddd.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey spams chaingrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, with ice climbers.
Click to expand...

I don't liek your ICs... >=(

FAALCOOON PAWWWWWNCHHH!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey spams chaingrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, with ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and falco, as well as king ddd.
Click to expand...

no, not falco or D3.only ice climbers.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey spams chaingrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, with ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't liek your ICs... >=(
> 
> FAALCOOON PAWWWWWNCHHH!!!!!
Click to expand...

lol. i know they are annoying. thats why theyre so fun.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey spams chaingrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, with ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and falco, as well as king ddd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, not falco or D3.only ice climbers.
Click to expand...

no, when i played your falco you were spamming his chaingrab. maybe not as much king ddd.


----------



## Silverstorms

I have yet to play your ICs.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey spams chaingrabs.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, with ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and falco, as well as king ddd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, not falco or D3.only ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, when i played your falco you were spamming his chaingrab. maybe not as much king ddd.
Click to expand...

i only use falcos chain grab a maximum of three times like tourney rules. with IC, i use it until you reach the edge to meteor grab you.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have yet to play your ICs.


youve ONLY played my MK.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to play your ICs.
> 
> 
> 
> youve ONLY played my MK.
Click to expand...

And your ZSS, I think.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> and falco, as well as king ddd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, not falco or D3.only ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, when i played your falco you were spamming his chaingrab. maybe not as much king ddd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only use falcos chain grab a maximum of three times like tourney rules. with IC, i use it until you reach the edge to meteor grab you.
Click to expand...

yeah, but it's three, laser laser, three more, laser laser, three more.

wolf is too easily chaingrabbed, next smash bros game, they better do something about his recoveries and his inability to avoid chaingrabs.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to play your ICs.
> 
> 
> 
> youve ONLY played my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your ZSS, I think.
Click to expand...

nope, that was when I played with you and trela.
i only brawled you once one on one, in the tourney


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, not falco or D3.only ice climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, when i played your falco you were spamming his chaingrab. maybe not as much king ddd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only use falcos chain grab a maximum of three times like tourney rules. with IC, i use it until you reach the edge to meteor grab you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but it's three, laser laser, three more, laser laser, three more.
> 
> wolf is too easily chaingrabbed, next smash bros game, they better do something about his recoveries and his inability to avoid chaingrabs.
Click to expand...

what? i never used laser...
its more like chain grab three times, then up smash, dash attack with up-a, or meteor down-a


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, when i played your falco you were spamming his chaingrab. maybe not as much king ddd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only use falcos chain grab a maximum of three times like tourney rules. with IC, i use it until you reach the edge to meteor grab you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but it's three, laser laser, three more, laser laser, three more.
> 
> wolf is too easily chaingrabbed, next smash bros game, they better do something about his recoveries and his inability to avoid chaingrabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? i never used laser...
> its more like chain grab three times, then up smash, dash attack with up-a, or meteor down-a
Click to expand...

it was more of a general statement, but ok.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i only use falcos chain grab a maximum of three times like tourney rules. with IC, i use it until you reach the edge to meteor grab you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, but it's three, laser laser, three more, laser laser, three more.
> 
> wolf is too easily chaingrabbed, next smash bros game, they better do something about his recoveries and his inability to avoid chaingrabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? i never used laser...
> its more like chain grab three times, then up smash, dash attack with up-a, or meteor down-a
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was more of a general statement, but ok.
Click to expand...

... ok.


----------



## bcb

New Tourney Plox.


----------



## Trela

Silver's posting the thread guys! Listen to what I say at the bottom of his post!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver's posting the thread guys! Listen to what I say at the bottom of his post!


okey dokey


----------



## bcb

Git'r done plox.


----------



## cornymikey

*waits for tourney*


----------



## Silverstorms

*is done*


----------



## cornymikey

*signed up*


----------



## John102

silver, make it so that the ice climbers can't do their spike thing.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> silver, make it so that the ice climbers can't do their spike thing.


No....

Just don't get grabbed by them. Their grab range is *censored.2.0* anyway.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, make it so that the ice climbers can't do their spike thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Just don't get grabbed by them. Their grab range is *censored.2.0* anyway.
Click to expand...

ok, well, you try living with wolf. I guess I'll just stay in the center of the stage then....


----------



## Silverstorms

Move over to the tourney thread, guys.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, make it so that the ice climbers can't do their spike thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> *Just don't get grabbed by them.* Their grab range is *censored.2.0* anyway.
Click to expand...

I think that's what everyone tries to do.


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, make it so that the ice climbers can't do their spike thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> *Just don't get grabbed by them.* Their grab range is *censored.2.0* anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's what everyone tries to do.
Click to expand...

Then John should try harder....


----------



## cornymikey

john, i wont use IC for a tourney. ill use olimar on you because for some reason, they work better on you than MK.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, i wont use IC for a tourney. ill use olimar on you because for some reason, they work better on you than MK.


Yesh, the little pikmin catch my attention while you go off and do some ultra combo.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, i wont use IC for a tourney. ill use olimar on you because for some reason, they work better on you than MK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh, the little pikmin catch my attention while you go off and do some ultra combo.
Click to expand...

you got that right!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, i wont use IC for a tourney. ill use olimar on you because for some reason, they work better on you than MK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh, the little pikmin catch my attention while you go off and do some ultra combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got that right!
Click to expand...

I like the userbar btw.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, i wont use IC for a tourney. ill use olimar on you because for some reason, they work better on you than MK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh, the little pikmin catch my attention while you go off and do some ultra combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got that right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the userbar btw.
Click to expand...

I know right? 
brawl with items and possibly one CPU?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, i wont use IC for a tourney. ill use olimar on you because for some reason, they work better on you than MK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh, the little pikmin catch my attention while you go off and do some ultra combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got that right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the userbar btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> brawl with items and possibly one CPU?
Click to expand...

yeah I'll brawl.

I want 1 regular match though.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you got that right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the userbar btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> brawl with items and possibly one CPU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I'll brawl.
> 
> I want 1 regular match though.
Click to expand...

fine, try to beat my pikmin if you can. tell me when youre online and ill go on too.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I like the userbar btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> brawl with items and possibly one CPU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I'll brawl.
> 
> I want 1 regular match though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, try to beat my pikmin if you can. tell me when youre online and ill go on too.
Click to expand...

ok I'm going to go get on my wii now.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> brawl with items and possibly one CPU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I'll brawl.
> 
> I want 1 regular match though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, try to beat my pikmin if you can. tell me when youre online and ill go on too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok I'm going to go get on my wii now.
Click to expand...

me too.


----------



## cornymikey

im on already. are you on?


----------



## cornymikey

awwww lag


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> awwww lag


yeah, the lag turned me off.


----------



## Hub12

Ugh. Brawl...Blah.


----------



## Cyber85

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in this tournament right??????
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta sign up for it first.
Click to expand...

CRAP who ever is hosting this tournament im in.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in this tournament right??????
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta sign up for it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CRAP who ever is hosting this tournament im in.
Click to expand...

try looking for a thread *censored.1.2* -.-'

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7216613/2/#new


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in this tournament right??????
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta sign up for it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CRAP who ever is hosting this tournament im in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try looking for a thread *censored.1.2* -.-'
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7216613/2/#new
Click to expand...

i feel your pain.


----------



## Hub12

John...Horus...

Brawl?


----------



## Horus

sure Hub

@John: i hate all these noobs with there "wut"s and "divide"s


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> sure Hub
> 
> @John: i hate all these noobs with there "wut"s and "divide"s


Free For All only. D:<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure Hub
> 
> @John: i hate all these noobs with there "wut"s and "divide"s
> 
> 
> 
> Free For All only. D:<
Click to expand...

yeah sure, waiting on john?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure Hub
> 
> @John: i hate all these noobs with there "wut"s and "divide"s
> 
> 
> 
> Free For All only. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah sure, waiting on john?
Click to expand...

Yesz...


----------



## John102

oh, I'll join.


----------



## Horus

k I'll get online


----------



## Hub12

I'll host.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Oh noez, falling off first page. D=


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Oh noez, falling off first page. D=


Brawl ryudoo?? i think i found out a way on how to beat your mr. Gaymanwatch


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

My gaymanwatch can't be beat... only horribly raped. =r

Eh... I guess I'm up for a brawl. :yay:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, who likes my avatar LOL? Ima change my avatar.. It scarez me 0_0.


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> My gaymanwatch can't be beat... only horribly raped. =r
> 
> Eh... I guess I'm up for a brawl. :yay:


i will make the room hahaaha :veryhappy:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nah, I'll keep it...


----------



## John102

AZILA, BRAWL?

or pie


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, who likes my avatar LOL? Ima change my avatar.. It scarez me 0_0.


Lulz, I saw that pic a few weeks ago on a google search. xD
Lucario ownd. 

*goes to join cyber*


----------



## bcb

Attenion: I have just come up with the next big internet meme.

Marshmellow + Cyclops = ???

MARSHCLOPS!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Attenion: I have just come up with the next big internet meme.
> 
> Marshmellow + Cyclops = ???
> 
> MARSHCLOPS!


up for a brawl over who makes the meme?


----------



## Cyber85

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Attenion: I have just come up with the next big internet meme.
> 
> Marshmellow + Cyclops = ???
> 
> MARSHCLOPS!


i lol'd


----------



## bcb

Sad that I can't edit. But we need to spread it so it can be the first non-4chan non-newgrounds internet meme.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sad that I can't edit. But we need to spread it so it can be the first non-4chan non-newgrounds internet meme.


bcbmade

Copyrights bcb.
Rights reserved, bcb industries.
If stealed, bcb might or is going to kill you.


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that I can't edit. But we need to spread it so it can be the first non-4chan non-newgrounds internet meme.
> 
> 
> 
> bcbmade
> 
> Copyrights bcb.
> Rights reserved, bcb industries.
> If stealed, bcb might or is going to kill you and/or steal your lunch money.
Click to expand...

Fix'd


----------



## Cyber85

Brawl Anyone? i need to practice my snake


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

*googles MARSHCLOPS*
O:


----------



## Hub12

Marshclops...?


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Marshclops...?


lolololollol

hub fail


----------



## Hub12

bcb, John, Free For All?
I host. : L


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Marshclops...?


Read the last page, lazy.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bcb, John, Free For All?
> I host. : L


i dunno, I might join sometime while you guys are brawling, but i has to eat breakfast.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, John, Free For All?
> I host. : L
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno, I might join sometime while you guys are brawling, but i has to eat breakfast.
Click to expand...

Nu.


----------



## bcb

I'll get off the wii-nets and on teh brawl-nets.


----------



## bcb

*Leaves NAO*


----------



## John102

i'll jion you guys in a bit.


----------



## cornymikey

ive finally mastered phasing, john!


----------



## bcb

:l

Hub joined someone who wasn't on my brawl list.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> :l
> 
> Hub joined someone who wasn't on my brawl list.


Sowwie. >.<


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> 
> Hub joined someone who wasn't on my brawl list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwie. >.<
Click to expand...

Joo make ze room, hub?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> 
> Hub joined someone who wasn't on my brawl list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwie. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joo make ze room, hub?
Click to expand...

Still brawling Cofee.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ive finally mastered phasing, john!


Wut?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> 
> Hub joined someone who wasn't on my brawl list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwie. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joo make ze room, hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still brawling Cofee.
Click to expand...

WHAT


----------



## Hub12

Nevermind. We finished.

Host?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nevermind. We finished.
> 
> Host?


You host room. :/


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind. We finished.
> 
> Host?
> 
> 
> 
> You host room. :/
Click to expand...

Hosted.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> 
> Hub joined someone who wasn't on my brawl list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwie. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joo make ze room, hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still brawling Cofee.
Click to expand...

coffee is on?!?!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive finally mastered phasing, john!
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
Click to expand...

its a wolf technique.
My goal: be better with wolf than john.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ive finally mastered phasing, john!


lolololololololol, phasing offline and online are two different things.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive finally mastered phasing, john!
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a wolf technique.
> My goal: be better with wolf than john.
Click to expand...

lololololol, you got 20% on me when we brawled last wolf vs wolf.


----------



## Hub12

I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*


Who do you main?


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*


John102  laughs, no one mains wolf anymore except poor old johhnie boy, and poor old vista.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you main?
Click to expand...

...

Almost every character...


----------



## John102

GAWD, AIB HAS WAYYYY TOO MANY ADS ON IT NOW!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive finally mastered phasing, john!
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a wolf technique.
> My goal: be better with wolf than john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololol, you got 20% on me when we brawled last wolf vs wolf.
Click to expand...

i know. i actually NEVER used him except to get trophies. I WILL kill you! mah wolfz eats babies!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Almost every character...
Click to expand...

except youre not great at them.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Almost every character...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except youre not great at them.
Click to expand...

Get the *censored.3.0* out.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive finally mastered phasing, john!
> 
> 
> 
> Wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a wolf technique.
> My goal: be better with wolf than john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololol, you got 20% on me when we brawled last wolf vs wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know. i actually NEVER used him except to get trophies. I WILL kill you! mah wolfz eats babies!
Click to expand...

NO MAH WOLF DOES!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to main Wolf....*Sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Almost every character...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except youre not great at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the *censored.3.0* out.
Click to expand...

no, thanks.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> its a wolf technique.
> My goal: be better with wolf than john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololol, you got 20% on me when we brawled last wolf vs wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know. i actually NEVER used him except to get trophies. I WILL kill you! mah wolfz eats babies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO MAH WOLF DOES!
Click to expand...

oh yeah, whats the difference online or off? :/


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Almost every character...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except youre not great at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, thanks.
Click to expand...

Then don't *censored.3.0* around with me.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> except youre not great at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't *censored.3.0* around with me.
Click to expand...

You're a very stressy 12 year old


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Get the *censored.3.0* out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't *censored.3.0* around with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a very stressy 12 year old
Click to expand...

Yes. I am. Now, Don't *censored.3.0* around with me either.


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Can't.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lololololol, you got 20% on me when we brawled last wolf vs wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know. i actually NEVER used him except to get trophies. I WILL kill you! mah wolfz eats babies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO MAH WOLF DOES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, whats the difference online or off? :/
Click to expand...

lag


----------



## bcb

John, vanna brawl?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John, vanna brawl?


i would, but imma go to the pool in a bit, so it'd be like one brawl.


----------



## bcb

Hmm... Nvm then.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? silver, bcb?


----------



## Silverstorms

Me! Me!

Pick me!


----------



## Hub12

Silver is a Brawlaholic.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silver is a Brawlaholic.


Hub is a noobaholic.

You just haven't realised yet.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is a Brawlaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hub is a noobaholic.
> 
> You just haven't realised yet.
Click to expand...

Not n00b.

Nub, You b00blet.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, silver, brawl? are you online?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, silver, brawl? are you online?


Yes.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, silver, brawl? are you online?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

ok, lemme go online.


----------



## cornymikey

im on. host.


----------



## Hub12

Who eated my cookie?


----------



## cornymikey

silver, host!!!


----------



## Hub12

CUTSCENE

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>

Win!


----------



## Gnome

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is a Brawlaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hub is a noobaholic.
> 
> You just haven't realised yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not n00b.
> 
> Nub, You b00blet.
Click to expand...

He's not Dubz. You can't say b00blet. Only Dubs/Jenn/Pally can say that.


----------



## cornymikey

wow, hub, thats spamtastic!


----------



## cornymikey

omg, silver, what are you doing thats taking so long?


----------



## Hub12

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is a Brawlaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hub is a noobaholic.
> 
> You just haven't realised yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not n00b.
> 
> Nub, You b00blet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not Dubz. You can't say b00blet. Only Dubs/Jenn/Pally can say that.
Click to expand...

...

 GTFO xD


----------



## John102

WHOOPS!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wow, hub, thats spamtastic!


----------



## Silverstorms

Silver dun play very well after eating :/


----------



## Hub12

Virginian.

Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0


----------



## Horus

John+Hub=worstcrapiestplankingspamcampgay*censored.3.0**censored.2.0*matchever


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0


D:

kk horus. xD

And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John+Hub=worstcrapiestplankingspamcampgay*censored.3.0**censored.2.0*matchever


I CHALLENGE YOU TO A BRAWL!


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
Click to expand...

The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
Click to expand...








i challenge horus to a brawl!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge horus to a brawl!
Click to expand...

Go turn into Yeti so it's fun


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
Click to expand...

I won with it too. xD

No u john.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i challenge horus to a brawl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go turn into Yeti so it's fun
Click to expand...

stop dodging my attacks so it's fun. =D


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won with it too. xD
> 
> No u john.
Click to expand...

Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome

John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian.
> 
> Ryudo need to delete my other number. :0
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> kk horus. xD
> 
> And spamming falcon punch is fun. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won with it too. xD
> 
> No u john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome
> 
> John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy
Click to expand...

ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.


----------



## djman900

dj=better then trela+silver hub ryudo john horus n george lopez in dream


----------



## Hub12

Fail Horus.

That's what you do too. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won with it too. xD
> 
> No u john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome
> 
> John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.
Click to expand...

You can't spam rolling...


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> I won with it too. xD
> 
> No u john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome
> 
> John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't spam rolling...
Click to expand...

well said silver brawl ne1?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good kind of spam is Falcon spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won with it too. xD
> 
> No u john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome
> 
> John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.
Click to expand...

i fought you with Hub, which was like a day or two ago? 

Projectile spam>Smash spam
you sit on the side of a stage using B and Bdown = camping
you plank trying to Phase 
and you think i roll to much? you roll PERIOD you don't walk/run unless your trying to Dash attack
despite all of that you kill yourself anyway

I'm practicing lasers -.-'
i don't chain grab alot because you can DI out of it on WiFi
you need to watch competitive Falcos because they only use lasers and CGs


----------



## djman900

brawl ne1?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> I won with it too. xD
> 
> No u john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome
> 
> John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i fought you with Hub, which was like a day or two ago?
> 
> Projectile spam>Smash spam
> you sit on the side of a stage using B and Bdown = camping
> you plank trying to Phase
> and you think i roll to much? you roll PERIOD you don't walk/run unless your trying to Dash attack
> despite all of that you kill yourself anyway
> 
> I'm practicing lasers -.-'
> i don't chain grab alot because you can DI out of it on WiFi
> you need to watch competitive Falcos because they only use lasers and CGs
Click to expand...

I meant one on one.

and how is projectile spam any greater than smash spam? For projectile spam you're far away and safe, for smash spam you're close and can easily get hit. Besides,  can you tell me what exactly I spam? I'll admit if you're at a high percentage I do spam the down smash a bit, but that's all I can think of. As for the rolling part, I have no clue what you're talking about, I roll when necessary, not whenever I can. As for the pro falcos, that's what they do to make money, they don't care if they're cheap or not. We're just brawling for fun, so it shouldn't be like that, especially online.


----------



## Hub12

Ohhhh! ARE WE FLAMING?

[Insert Flame here]

>


----------



## djman900

if its 4 fun it dosnt matter, now hu wants 2 have fun?


----------



## Hub12

Horus, Anyone else(Except Dj) join? BD

Sorry DJ, But your lag fails.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus, Anyone else(Except Dj) join? BD
> 
> Sorry DJ, But your lag fails.


:/


----------



## Gnome

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh! ARE WE FLAMING?
> 
> [Insert Flame here]
> 
> >


Stop stealing my [insert blahblah here] thing Hub I came up with it!


----------



## Hub12

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh! ARE WE FLAMING?
> 
> [Insert Flame here]
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> Stop stealing my [insert blahblah here] thing Hub I came up with it!
Click to expand...

[Insert Smart-ass comment here]


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> Horus+Ryudo+Silver/Hub+Trela/actually good brawler+Falcon spam=awesome
> 
> John = CampPlankSmash= *censored.3.0*ing ********/ Kill Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i fought you with Hub, which was like a day or two ago?
> 
> Projectile spam>Smash spam
> you sit on the side of a stage using B and Bdown = camping
> you plank trying to Phase
> and you think i roll to much? you roll PERIOD you don't walk/run unless your trying to Dash attack
> despite all of that you kill yourself anyway
> 
> I'm practicing lasers -.-'
> i don't chain grab alot because you can DI out of it on WiFi
> you need to watch competitive Falcos because they only use lasers and CGs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant one on one.
> 
> and how is projectile spam any greater than smash spam? For projectile spam you're far away and safe, for smash spam you're close and can easily get hit. Besides,  can you tell me what exactly I spam? I'll admit if you're at a high percentage I do spam the down smash a bit, but that's all I can think of. As for the rolling part, I have no clue what you're talking about, I roll when necessary, not whenever I can. As for the pro falcos, that's what they do to make money, they don't care if they're cheap or not. We're just brawling for fun, so it shouldn't be like that, especially online.
Click to expand...

when smash it does like 12-20 damage and you can use your reflector or just crouch down

when your close to me you only use smashes, are you serious you roll ALL THE TIME way more than me, you roll from one end to the stage to the other

your ********, they use projectiles for reason, like stunning them for a second to grab or go into a Gatling combo, your calling Trela cheap? and should spam and camp for fun? his Falco is good and quite close to a pro Falco


----------



## Hub12

Horus, Join my room, >:l


----------



## djman900

(


----------



## djman900

NO MORE STOP FLAMMING TRELAS THREAD


----------



## Hub12

Horus. >:l


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus dont join my room brawl dj


why thank you hub.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, for one, I haven't brawled you in a while, so you don't know if I camp or not. Secondly, all you do when you brawl with falco is spam the laser, roll too much, spam chaingrabs, and the only way you ever do any damage is through a chaingrab/ unscapeable combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i fought you with Hub, which was like a day or two ago?
> 
> Projectile spam>Smash spam
> you sit on the side of a stage using B and Bdown = camping
> you plank trying to Phase
> and you think i roll to much? you roll PERIOD you don't walk/run unless your trying to Dash attack
> despite all of that you kill yourself anyway
> 
> I'm practicing lasers -.-'
> i don't chain grab alot because you can DI out of it on WiFi
> you need to watch competitive Falcos because they only use lasers and CGs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant one on one.
> 
> and how is projectile spam any greater than smash spam? For projectile spam you're far away and safe, for smash spam you're close and can easily get hit. Besides,  can you tell me what exactly I spam? I'll admit if you're at a high percentage I do spam the down smash a bit, but that's all I can think of. As for the rolling part, I have no clue what you're talking about, I roll when necessary, not whenever I can. As for the pro falcos, that's what they do to make money, they don't care if they're cheap or not. We're just brawling for fun, so it shouldn't be like that, especially online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when smash it does like 12-20 damage and you can use your reflector or just crouch down
> 
> when your close to me you only use smashes, are you serious you roll ALL THE TIME way more than me, you roll from one end to the stage to the other
> 
> your ********, they use projectiles for reason, like stunning them for a second to grab or go into a Gatling combo, your calling Trela cheap? and should spam and camp for fun? his Falco is good and quite close to a pro Falco
Click to expand...

ok, that's what wolf does to damage people, it's just like the laser thing, I shine to stun you, you use a laser to stun me, see that??? Besides, a combo does way more damage than any quick smash I can get in. Oh, and Horus, I've actually brawled Trela's falco before, and let me tell you, It's nowhere near as bad as your, trela doesn't CG all the time/ spam lasers, besides trela knows the difference between fun brawling and pro brawling.


----------



## Hub12

Horuss. D:<


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horuss. D:<


sorry horus is in a heated debate with me, he will get back to you shortly.


----------



## djman900

th3n watch trela give u n horus a uppercut 2 da balls 4 flammin


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> th3n watch trela give u n horus a uppercut 2 da balls 4 flammin


it's not really flaming we're not saying anything like "you're retarted" 

owai-

well, I'm not.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> i fought you with Hub, which was like a day or two ago?
> 
> Projectile spam>Smash spam
> you sit on the side of a stage using B and Bdown = camping
> you plank trying to Phase
> and you think i roll to much? you roll PERIOD you don't walk/run unless your trying to Dash attack
> despite all of that you kill yourself anyway
> 
> I'm practicing lasers -.-'
> i don't chain grab alot because you can DI out of it on WiFi
> you need to watch competitive Falcos because they only use lasers and CGs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant one on one.
> 
> and how is projectile spam any greater than smash spam? For projectile spam you're far away and safe, for smash spam you're close and can easily get hit. Besides,  can you tell me what exactly I spam? I'll admit if you're at a high percentage I do spam the down smash a bit, but that's all I can think of. As for the rolling part, I have no clue what you're talking about, I roll when necessary, not whenever I can. As for the pro falcos, that's what they do to make money, they don't care if they're cheap or not. We're just brawling for fun, so it shouldn't be like that, especially online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when smash it does like 12-20 damage and you can use your reflector or just crouch down
> 
> when your close to me you only use smashes, are you serious you roll ALL THE TIME way more than me, you roll from one end to the stage to the other
> 
> your ********, they use projectiles for reason, like stunning them for a second to grab or go into a Gatling combo, your calling Trela cheap? and should spam and camp for fun? his Falco is good and quite close to a pro Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, that's what wolf does to damage people, it's just like the laser thing, I shine to stun you, you use a laser to stun me, see that??? Besides, a combo does way more damage than any quick smash I can get in. Oh, and Horus, I've actually brawled Trela's falco before, and let me tell you, It's nowhere near as bad as your, trela doesn't CG all the time/ spam lasers, besides trela know the difference between fun brawling and pro brawling.
Click to expand...

his shine is fine but when you use it so my lasers won't work when you camp [THAT'S WHY I USE THEM] 

combos = good although i sometimes spam it

THAT IS PRO BRAWLING, and if Falco didn't have lasers or CG he'd be useless

i rarely use CG lolol


----------



## Hub12

HISSSSSS~

HORUSSS


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HISSSSSS~
> 
> HORUSSS


Wut I'm trying to have a war here


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISSSSSS~
> 
> HORUSSS
> 
> 
> 
> Wut I'm trying to have a war here
Click to expand...

I dun give a flim-flam, Join mah room =.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant one on one.
> 
> and how is projectile spam any greater than smash spam? For projectile spam you're far away and safe, for smash spam you're close and can easily get hit. Besides,  can you tell me what exactly I spam? I'll admit if you're at a high percentage I do spam the down smash a bit, but that's all I can think of. As for the rolling part, I have no clue what you're talking about, I roll when necessary, not whenever I can. As for the pro falcos, that's what they do to make money, they don't care if they're cheap or not. We're just brawling for fun, so it shouldn't be like that, especially online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when smash it does like 12-20 damage and you can use your reflector or just crouch down
> 
> when your close to me you only use smashes, are you serious you roll ALL THE TIME way more than me, you roll from one end to the stage to the other
> 
> your ********, they use projectiles for reason, like stunning them for a second to grab or go into a Gatling combo, your calling Trela cheap? and should spam and camp for fun? his Falco is good and quite close to a pro Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, that's what wolf does to damage people, it's just like the laser thing, I shine to stun you, you use a laser to stun me, see that??? Besides, a combo does way more damage than any quick smash I can get in. Oh, and Horus, I've actually brawled Trela's falco before, and let me tell you, It's nowhere near as bad as your, trela doesn't CG all the time/ spam lasers, besides trela know the difference between fun brawling and pro brawling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his shine is fine but when you use it so my lasers won't work when you camp [THAT'S WHY I USE THEM]
> 
> combos = good although i sometimes spam it
> 
> THAT IS PRO BRAWLING, and if Falco didn't have lasers or CG he'd be useless
> 
> i rarely use CG lolol
Click to expand...

ok, now we're getting to the bottom of this.

ok, I'll admit I might camp some, but I've been getting better at it, you can ask mike.

yes you do spam combos some

We all know falco wouuld be useless without his CG, just like wolf if his recovery sucked. owai. Meh I use wolf because he's unique.

I was probably thinking of mike with the cg's then

finally do you wanna brawl?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISSSSSS~
> 
> HORUSSS
> 
> 
> 
> Wut I'm trying to have a war here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dun give a flim-flam, Join mah room =.
Click to expand...

Fien <_<


----------



## djman900

the war ended


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> the war ended


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> when smash it does like 12-20 damage and you can use your reflector or just crouch down
> 
> when your close to me you only use smashes, are you serious you roll ALL THE TIME way more than me, you roll from one end to the stage to the other
> 
> your ********, they use projectiles for reason, like stunning them for a second to grab or go into a Gatling combo, your calling Trela cheap? and should spam and camp for fun? his Falco is good and quite close to a pro Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, that's what wolf does to damage people, it's just like the laser thing, I shine to stun you, you use a laser to stun me, see that??? Besides, a combo does way more damage than any quick smash I can get in. Oh, and Horus, I've actually brawled Trela's falco before, and let me tell you, It's nowhere near as bad as your, trela doesn't CG all the time/ spam lasers, besides trela know the difference between fun brawling and pro brawling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his shine is fine but when you use it so my lasers won't work when you camp [THAT'S WHY I USE THEM]
> 
> combos = good although i sometimes spam it
> 
> THAT IS PRO BRAWLING, and if Falco didn't have lasers or CG he'd be useless
> 
> i rarely use CG lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, now we're getting to the bottom of this.
> 
> ok, I'll admit I might camp some, but I've been getting better at it, you can ask mike.
> 
> yes you do spam combos some
> 
> We all know falco wouuld be useless without his *Lasers and *CG, just like wolf if his recovery sucked. owai. Meh I use wolf because he's unique.
> 
> I was probably thinking of mike with the cg's then
> 
> finally do you wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

>_>

blaghh

I'll be online


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepVirginian.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, that's what wolf does to damage people, it's just like the laser thing, I shine to stun you, you use a laser to stun me, see that??? Besides, a combo does way more damage than any quick smash I can get in. Oh, and Horus, I've actually brawled Trela's falco before, and let me tell you, It's nowhere near as bad as your, trela doesn't CG all the time/ spam lasers, besides trela know the difference between fun brawling and pro brawling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his shine is fine but when you use it so my lasers won't work when you camp [THAT'S WHY I USE THEM]
> 
> combos = good although i sometimes spam it
> 
> THAT IS PRO BRAWLING, and if Falco didn't have lasers or CG he'd be useless
> 
> i rarely use CG lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, now we're getting to the bottom of this.
> 
> ok, I'll admit I might camp some, but I've been getting better at it, you can ask mike.
> 
> yes you do spam combos some
> 
> We all know falco wouuld be useless without his *Lasers and *CG, just like wolf if his recovery sucked. owai. Meh I use wolf because he's unique.
> 
> I was probably thinking of mike with the cg's then
> 
> finally do you wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> 
> blaghh
> 
> I'll be online
Click to expand...

ok, I think it's mainly cg, but who cares.


----------



## MygL

lolwut


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> lolwut


*censored.3.0* Horus.


xYoh. :0


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* Horus.
> 
> 
> xYoh. :0
Click to expand...

lolwut?


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* Horus.
> 
> 
> xYoh. :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut?
Click to expand...

...

o_o


----------



## MygL

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* Horus.
> 
> 
> xYoh. :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> o_o
Click to expand...

wutlol?


----------



## cornymikey

I beat silver like every time! WOOT!


----------



## bcb

*____________*


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> *____________*


I wonder why I lost in LOYA now...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *____________*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I lost in LOYA now...
Click to expand...

You can't handle teh FARTZ.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *____________*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I lost in LOYA now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle teh FARTZ.
Click to expand...

No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *____________*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I lost in LOYA now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle teh FARTZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
Click to expand...

Silver forgot his steroids today.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *____________*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I lost in LOYA now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle teh FARTZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver forgot his steroids today.
Click to expand...

oh yeah. I think I stole them.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle teh FARTZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver forgot his steroids today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. I think I stole them.
Click to expand...

That's cool.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle teh FARTZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver forgot his steroids today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. I think I stole them.
Click to expand...

Wait... How can you think you stole them? What'cha do? Steal them in your sleep?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver forgot his steroids today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. I think I stole them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait... How can you think you stole them? What'cha do? Steal them in your sleep?
Click to expand...

uhh.. yes? :O


----------



## John102

i need to brawl someone.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> i need to brawl someone.


do i dare brawl you again?
oh yeah, sorry that you couldnt join my game before. silver rejected. >_>


----------



## cornymikey

ha, silver's reading this thread. in your face!!! >=)


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle teh FARTZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver forgot his steroids today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. I think I stole them.
Click to expand...

Yes, you stole them.

I plan to join AiB this when school ends. Need to get better.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean to silver. I two stocked him. :/
> and I got way better since LOYA because of AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver forgot his steroids today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah. I think I stole them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you stole them.
> 
> I plan to join AiB this when school ends. Need to get better.
Click to expand...

my MK pwn you! 
i is so happy nao.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to brawl someone.
> 
> 
> 
> do i dare brawl you again?
> oh yeah, sorry that you couldnt join my game before. silver rejected. >_>
Click to expand...

lol, that's fine, apparently I'm too much of a noob to play him.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to brawl someone.
> 
> 
> 
> do i dare brawl you again?
> oh yeah, sorry that you couldnt join my game before. silver rejected. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's fine, apparently I'm too much of a noob to play him.
Click to expand...

silver rejected everyone because he wanted to beat me... 
ok, go online, ill go on now too.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to brawl someone.
> 
> 
> 
> do i dare brawl you again?
> oh yeah, sorry that you couldnt join my game before. silver rejected. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's fine, apparently I'm too much of a noob to play him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver rejected everyone because he wanted to beat me...
> ok, go online, ill go on now too.
Click to expand...

Mike, no offense, but I'm sorta tired of playing you, we've brawled every day for like the past week. XD


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to brawl someone.
> 
> 
> 
> do i dare brawl you again?
> oh yeah, sorry that you couldnt join my game before. silver rejected. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, that's fine, apparently I'm too much of a noob to play him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver rejected everyone because he wanted to beat me...
> ok, go online, ill go on now too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, no offense, but I'm sorta tired of playing you, we've brawled every day for like the past week. XD
Click to expand...

lol. fine. :'(


----------



## Silverstorms

@ John - The only person that I call a noob is Hub. Don't put words in my mouth.

@ Mike - You just made me feel 10 times worse than I did 30 minutes ago, and in the situation I've currently in, I didn't even think that was possible.


----------



## MygL

LOL!!!

http://allisbrawl.com/blogpost.aspx?id=24631


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> @ John - The only person that I call a noob is Hub. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> @ Mike - You just made me feel 10 times worse than I did 30 minutes ago, and in the situation I've currently in, I didn't even think that was possible.


...
sorry. :O bcb did the same to me in LOYA.
but my phasing with wolf was pretty good right?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ John - The only person that I call a noob is Hub. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> @ Mike - You just made me feel 10 times worse than I did 30 minutes ago, and in the situation I've currently in, I didn't even think that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> sorry. :O bcb did the same to me in LOYA.
> but my phasing with wolf was pretty good right?
Click to expand...

...I...don't know what that is....


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ John - The only person that I call a noob is Hub. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> @ Mike - You just made me feel 10 times worse than I did 30 minutes ago, and in the situation I've currently in, I didn't even think that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> sorry. :O bcb did the same to me in LOYA.
> but my phasing with wolf was pretty good right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I...don't know what that is....
Click to expand...

like when i used wolf on battlefield I went through the stage with my side-b.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ John - The only person that I call a noob is Hub. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> @ Mike - You just made me feel 10 times worse than I did 30 minutes ago, and in the situation I've currently in, I didn't even think that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> sorry. :O bcb did the same to me in LOYA.
> but my phasing with wolf was pretty good right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I...don't know what that is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like when i used wolf on battlefield I went through the stage with my side-b.
Click to expand...

Oh, that.

That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<

And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ John - The only person that I call a noob is Hub. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> @ Mike - You just made me feel 10 times worse than I did 30 minutes ago, and in the situation I've currently in, I didn't even think that was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> sorry. :O bcb did the same to me in LOYA.
> but my phasing with wolf was pretty good right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I...don't know what that is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like when i used wolf on battlefield I went through the stage with my side-b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
Click to expand...

:O
well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...I...don't know what that is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like when i used wolf on battlefield I went through the stage with my side-b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
Click to expand...

Olimar > MK

MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> like when i used wolf on battlefield I went through the stage with my side-b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
Click to expand...

lol. was my olimar better than your olimar when you mained it?


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> like when i used wolf on battlefield I went through the stage with my side-b.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
Click to expand...

olol at ye ol' Garchomp and Scizor joke.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> olol at ye ol' Garchomp and Scizor joke.
Click to expand...

why are you talking all medieval now? xD


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. was my olimar better than your olimar when you mained it?
Click to expand...

Idk. I gave up on Olimar because I didn't like the luck factor - getting the right pikmin at the right time.

I did ok against your Oli. MK just rapes everyone on the bottom half of the tier list.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> olol at ye ol' Garchomp and Scizor joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you talking all medieval now? xD
Click to expand...

Lol, I don't know


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> That was so ******** on Pictochat <_<
> 
> And btw, MK is getting banned at the tourneys Trela goes to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> olol at ye ol' Garchomp and Scizor joke.
Click to expand...

Atleast Garchomp got sent to Uber....


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> well, i think my olimar is pretty good. its my second main now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. was my olimar better than your olimar when you mained it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk. I gave up on Olimar because I didn't like the luck factor - getting the right pikmin at the right time.
> 
> I did ok against your Oli. MK just rapes everyone on the bottom half of the tier list.
Click to expand...

getting the right pikmin? it doesnt matter... just throw away any poison pikmin at high percents. and use blue/purple to kill.

well, yeah, but you edgeguarded me at low percent. >=P
MK is just cheap. thats all there is to it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no u noob >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, you copied ryudo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> c:
> belongs to ryudo.
Click to expand...

no.

I've been using it since the BC times, boys and girls.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hey, you copied ryudo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> c:
> belongs to ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.
> 
> I've been using it since the BC times, boys and girls.
Click to expand...

chh, ya right!


----------



## Cyber85

Brawl anyone?????????


----------



## John102

anyone, brawl?


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> anyone, brawl?


ill brawl you


----------



## John102

someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.


do you wanna brawl john?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hey, you copied ryudo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> c:
> belongs to ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.
> 
> I've been using it since the BC times, boys and girls.
Click to expand...

GTFO Mah house you copying noob! o:<


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> um how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> c:
> belongs to ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.
> 
> I've been using it since the BC times, boys and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTFO Mah house you copying noob! o:<
Click to expand...

Yeah! that's our smiley


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> c:
> belongs to ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.
> 
> I've been using it since the BC times, boys and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTFO Mah house you copying noob! o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! that's our smiley
Click to expand...

Wtfhax? o=


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> I've been using it since the BC times, boys and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTFO Mah house you copying noob! o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! that's our smiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtfhax? o=
Click to expand...

not hax 

I claimed stock in it sense I'm da baws


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO Mah house you copying noob! o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! that's our smiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtfhax? o=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not hax
> 
> I claimed stock in it sense I'm da baws
Click to expand...

I need proofs. o:


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! that's our smiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtfhax? o=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not hax
> 
> I claimed stock in it sense I'm da baws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need proofs. o:
Click to expand...

Baws no need proof cus I'm da baws


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wtfhax? o=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not hax
> 
> I claimed stock in it sense I'm da baws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need proofs. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baws no need proof cus I'm da baws
Click to expand...

O rly?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.


so ness is your new main, eh? >=)


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.
> 
> 
> 
> so ness is your new main, eh? >=)
Click to expand...

no it was a  question.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.
> 
> 
> 
> so ness is your new main, eh? >=)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it was a  question.
Click to expand...

suuuure.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.


Nothing special.

Ness can only break out of Marth's.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tell me what happens when you try to chaingrab ness using the ice climbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special.
> 
> Ness can only break out of Marth's.
Click to expand...

everyone can break out of marth's. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Olimar > MK
> 
> MK is more broken than Garchomp and Scizor put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. was my olimar better than your olimar when you mained it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk. I gave up on Olimar because I didn't like the luck factor - getting the right pikmin at the right time.
> 
> I did ok against your Oli. MK just rapes everyone on the bottom half of the tier list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting the right pikmin? it doesnt matter... just throw away any poison pikmin at high percents. and use blue/purple to kill.
> 
> well, yeah, but you edgeguarded me at low percent. >=P
> MK is just cheap. thats all there is to it.
Click to expand...

Olimar is built to be edge-hogged


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol. was my olimar better than your olimar when you mained it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk. I gave up on Olimar because I didn't like the luck factor - getting the right pikmin at the right time.
> 
> I did ok against your Oli. MK just rapes everyone on the bottom half of the tier list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting the right pikmin? it doesnt matter... just throw away any poison pikmin at high percents. and use blue/purple to kill.
> 
> well, yeah, but you edgeguarded me at low percent. >=P
> MK is just cheap. thats all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar is built to be edge-hogged
Click to expand...

he only gets edgehogged if hes either unlucky or stupid.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. I gave up on Olimar because I didn't like the luck factor - getting the right pikmin at the right time.
> 
> I did ok against your Oli. MK just rapes everyone on the bottom half of the tier list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting the right pikmin? it doesnt matter... just throw away any poison pikmin at high percents. and use blue/purple to kill.
> 
> well, yeah, but you edgeguarded me at low percent. >=P
> MK is just cheap. thats all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar is built to be edge-hogged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he only gets edgehogged if hes either unlucky or stupid.
Click to expand...

So which are you?

Because my luck is pretty bad  :'(


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> getting the right pikmin? it doesnt matter... just throw away any poison pikmin at high percents. and use blue/purple to kill.
> 
> well, yeah, but you edgeguarded me at low percent. >=P
> MK is just cheap. thats all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar is built to be edge-hogged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he only gets edgehogged if hes either unlucky or stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which are you?
> 
> Because my luck is pretty bad  :'(
Click to expand...

uh, both. 
sometimes I may try to edgeguard but usually i run away.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Olimar is built to be edge-hogged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he only gets edgehogged if hes either unlucky or stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which are you?
> 
> Because my luck is pretty bad  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, both.
> sometimes I may try to edgeguard but usually i run away.
Click to expand...

Trela used to edge-hog me all the time.

It was one of the main reason I switched to Ness.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> he only gets edgehogged if hes either unlucky or stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which are you?
> 
> Because my luck is pretty bad  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, both.
> sometimes I may try to edgeguard but usually i run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used to edge-hog me all the time.
> 
> It was one of the main reason I switched to Ness.
Click to expand...

tsk, tsk, olimar can pwn more people than ness.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So which are you?
> 
> Because my luck is pretty bad  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, both.
> sometimes I may try to edgeguard but usually i run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used to edge-hog me all the time.
> 
> It was one of the main reason I switched to Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsk, tsk, olimar can pwn more people than ness.
Click to expand...

That's why I like Ness.

Low tiers ftw.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> uh, both.
> sometimes I may try to edgeguard but usually i run away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used to edge-hog me all the time.
> 
> It was one of the main reason I switched to Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsk, tsk, olimar can pwn more people than ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I like Ness.
> 
> Low tiers ftw.
Click to expand...

when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela used to edge-hog me all the time.
> 
> It was one of the main reason I switched to Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsk, tsk, olimar can pwn more people than ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I like Ness.
> 
> Low tiers ftw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.
Click to expand...

Ganondorf is ewwwww.

I like more agile characters.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> tsk, tsk, olimar can pwn more people than ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I like Ness.
> 
> Low tiers ftw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ganondorf is ewwwww.
> 
> I like more agile characters.
Click to expand...

I like king dedede. 
brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like Ness.
> 
> Low tiers ftw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ganondorf is ewwwww.
> 
> I like more agile characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like king dedede.
> brawl?
Click to expand...

Ewwwwww. The only heavy-weight I like is DK

K.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ganondorf is ewwwww.
> 
> I like more agile characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like king dedede.
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. The only heavy-weight I like is DK
> 
> K.
Click to expand...

wolf=heavyweight.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ganondorf is ewwwww.
> 
> I like more agile characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like king dedede.
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. The only heavy-weight I like is DK
> 
> K.
Click to expand...

ew, DK!

ok, im gonna go on now.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ganondorf is ewwwww.
> 
> I like more agile characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like king dedede.
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. The only heavy-weight I like is DK
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf=heavyweight.
Click to expand...

wolf's recovery stinks. :S


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I like king dedede.
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. The only heavy-weight I like is DK
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf=heavyweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf's recovery stinks. :S
Click to expand...

lol, I've actually gotten pretty good at that. I suck at DCUS though.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwwwww. The only heavy-weight I like is DK
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf=heavyweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf's recovery stinks. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I've actually gotten pretty good at that. I suck at DCUS though.
Click to expand...

whats a DCUS?


----------



## cornymikey

silver, im online already. join my game when you go on


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wolf=heavyweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf's recovery stinks. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I've actually gotten pretty good at that. I suck at DCUS though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats a DCUS?
Click to expand...

dash cancel up smash.


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wolf's recovery stinks. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I've actually gotten pretty good at that. I suck at DCUS though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats a DCUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dash cancel up smash.
Click to expand...

lol, my bad it's DACUS

dash ATTACK cancel up smash


----------



## Silverstorms

You get so damn lucky with the pikmin.

And you can finish the single IC CG with a Side smash.


----------



## bcb

I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You get so damn lucky with the pikmin.
> 
> And you can finish the single IC CG with a Side smash.


no luck involved, just skillz. 

but why would i do side smash when i can meteor you at the edge of the stage? (if it works)


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;


i thought only falco and snake can do that...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get so damn lucky with the pikmin.
> 
> And you can finish the single IC CG with a Side smash.
> 
> 
> 
> no luck involved, just skillz.
> 
> but why would i do side smash when i can meteor you at the edge of the stage? (if it works)
Click to expand...

Because Popo can't meteor smash, only Nana can.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get so damn lucky with the pikmin.
> 
> And you can finish the single IC CG with a Side smash.
> 
> 
> 
> no luck involved, just skillz.
> 
> but why would i do side smash when i can meteor you at the edge of the stage? (if it works)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Popo can't meteor smash, only Nana can.
Click to expand...

really? 
well, it usually works for me.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;


it's alright, I suck at it, even though I've been practicing at it.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get so damn lucky with the pikmin.
> 
> And you can finish the single IC CG with a Side smash.
> 
> 
> 
> no luck involved, just skillz.
> 
> but why would i do side smash when i can meteor you at the edge of the stage? (if it works)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Popo can't meteor smash, only Nana can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> well, it usually works for me.
Click to expand...

Go into trainer mode, kill of the second climber, then try meteor smashing.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> it's alright, I suck at it, even though I've been practicing at it.
Click to expand...

with gamecube controller, i find it impossible. when i used to use classic controller, doing it was WAY easier.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get so damn lucky with the pikmin.
> 
> And you can finish the single IC CG with a Side smash.
> 
> 
> 
> no luck involved, just skillz.
> 
> but why would i do side smash when i can meteor you at the edge of the stage? (if it works)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Popo can't meteor smash, only Nana can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really?
> well, it usually works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go into trainer mode, kill of the second climber, then try meteor smashing.
Click to expand...

well, that stinks. ill keep in mind of that.
*looks at brawl card* lucario is your second main?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> i thought only falco and snake can do that...
Click to expand...

lolno Jiggz and Link can do it too, and maybe a few others can. Snake's is just easiest.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> i thought only falco and snake can do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno Jiggz and ]oh. well, whatever.
> Edit: you said "Jiggz." heheh
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> i thought only falco and snake can do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno Jiggz and ]oh. well, whatever.
> Edit: you said "Jiggz." heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Wario user, so I should know DACUS. Too bad I can't. ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> i thought only falco and snake can do that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolno Jiggz and ]oh. well, whatever.
> Edit: you said "Jiggz." heheh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fortehlulz /end spam
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

anyone brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


heheh, i would, but i think i know the response to that answer.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> heheh, i would, but i think i know the response to that answer.
Click to expand...

hey, if you don't use any IC or olimar I'm fine.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> heheh, i would, but i think i know the response to that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, if you don't use any IC or pikmin I'm fine.
Click to expand...

thats why youre tired of brawling me?!? so if i used MK, you would be happy?!? :O


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> heheh, i would, but i think i know the response to that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, if you don't use any IC or pikmin I'm fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why youre tired of brawling me?!? so if i used MK, you would be happy?!? :O
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## John102

holy *censored.2.0* mino?

TBT VET ON THE LOOSE!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> heheh, i would, but i think i know the response to that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, if you don't use any IC or pikmin I'm fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why youre tired of brawling me?!? so if i used MK, you would be happy?!? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
Click to expand...

*mutters swear words*
fine lets brawl, but i dont think youll expect who im using first. 
I'll go online now.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> holy *censored.2.0* mino?
> 
> TBT VET ON THE LOOSE!


wtf?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## cornymikey

go on now, john. i will too.


----------



## John102

kk


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

John102 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* MINO?


Lulz.
Would you be able to remember your 4 year old password? xD


----------



## Silverstorms

Yes.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

NoU.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yes me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Awesome story.


----------



## John102

i hate ic. and lag


----------



## bcb

I gotta stop being a pushover and start rejecting laggers. (Points at a certain someone.)


----------



## cornymikey

was stars horus?


----------



## Horus

lolno


----------



## bcb

Someone that was on my list from before, lol. I never x'd them and they joined me so... Yeah.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Someone that was on my list from before, lol. I never x'd them and they joined me so... Yeah.


he's on my roster two


----------



## bcb

I don't remember who they are...


----------



## cornymikey

its probably hub.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> lolno


really? :O


----------



## Silverstorms

It's Hub.

Same taunts.


----------



## Horus

My name is still Nova


<small><small>morons...</small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It's Hub.
> 
> Same taunts.


oh...
btw, whyd you quit? you were bored?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> My name is still Nova
> 
> 
> <small><small>morons...</small></small>


no youre a moron

<small><small>like your mom. ooooh, burn.</small></small>


----------



## bcb

....

SPARTA!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> SPARTA!


lameo.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is still Nova
> 
> 
> <small><small>morons...</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> no youre a moron
> 
> <small><small>like your mom. ooooh, burn.</small></small>
Click to expand...

Your banned from Britannia, have fun being a slave


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is still Nova
> 
> 
> <small><small>morons...</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> no youre a moron
> 
> <small><small>like your mom. ooooh, burn.</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your banned from Britannia, have fun being a slave
Click to expand...

say wha? :O


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> SPARTA!
> 
> 
> 
> lameo.
Click to expand...

You're lame. -_-


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> SPARTA!
> 
> 
> 
> lameo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lame. -_-
Click to expand...

*awkward silence* >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is still Nova
> 
> 
> <small><small>morons...</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> no youre a moron
> 
> <small><small>like your mom. ooooh, burn.</small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your banned from Britannia, have fun being a slave
Click to expand...

Oh noez, slavehood. :yay:

*watches deathnote*


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


haha, fail.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> haha, fail.
Click to expand...

... You....


S
H
U
T

U
P!!!


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg


....


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> haha, fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... You....
> 
> 
> S
> H
> U
> T
> 
> U
> P!!!
Click to expand...

I feel like hub/horus for saying fail like that. :/


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Wario owns this.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

awesome!


----------



## bcb

You know what's almost as good and/or is just as good and/or is better than that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwNULggNxM4


----------



## John102

ANYONE BESIDES MIKE BRAWL!?!?!?

sorry mike, I'm going to have to break up with you.


----------



## bcb

Not me...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xcg5dzHg7cg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> haha, fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... You....
> 
> 
> S
> H
> U
> T
> 
> U
> P!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like Master Horus for saying fail like that. :/
Click to expand...

good boy


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> ANYONE BESIDES MIKE BRAWL!?!?!?
> 
> sorry mike, I'm going to have to break up with you.


oh, lol. im watching king of queens now anyway.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

*yawn*

The only advantage of that over the normal CG is the F-smash at the end. Kinda pointless, really.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> The only advantage of that over the normal CG is the F-smash at the end. Kinda pointless, really.
Click to expand...

YAY FOR CG'S!

http://allisbrawl.com/video/video.aspx?id=11891


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> The only advantage of that over the normal CG is the F-smash at the end. Kinda pointless, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY FOR CG'S!
> 
> http://allisbrawl.com/video/video.aspx?id=11891
Click to expand...

Seen it.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcg5dzHg7cg
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> The only advantage of that over the normal CG is the F-smash at the end. Kinda pointless, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY FOR CG'S!
> 
> http://allisbrawl.com/video/video.aspx?id=11891
Click to expand...

wow, thats helpful! I never actually watched any IC videos. i just brawled a good IC.


----------



## cornymikey

hey, john, have you ever brawled someone named ajb on AiB? his wolf is better and less spammy than yours. 
and he has a better diddy than trela.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey, john, have you ever brawled someone named ajb on AiB? his wolf is better and less spammy than yours.
> and he has a better diddy than trela.


*gasp* :O

Who has a better Wolf, you or him?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, have you ever brawled someone named ajb on AiB? his wolf is better and less spammy than yours.
> and he has a better diddy than trela.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* :O
> 
> Who has a better Wolf, you or him?
Click to expand...

him, if youre talking about john/ajb. 
probably because I suck at phasing and wolf is terrible when im using him.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, have you ever brawled someone named ajb on AiB? his wolf is better and less spammy than yours.
> and he has a better diddy than trela.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* :O
> 
> Who has a better Wolf, you or him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> him, if youre talking about john/ajb.
> probably because I suck at phasing and wolf is terrible when im using him.
Click to expand...

You always SD.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, have you ever brawled someone named ajb on AiB? his wolf is better and less spammy than yours.
> and he has a better diddy than trela.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* :O
> 
> Who has a better Wolf, you or him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> him, if youre talking about john/ajb.
> probably because I suck at phasing and wolf is terrible when im using him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always SD.
Click to expand...

hey, not always!


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, john, have you ever brawled someone named ajb on AiB? his wolf is better and less spammy than yours.
> and he has a better diddy than trela.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* :O
> 
> Who has a better Wolf, you or him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> him, if youre talking about john/ajb.
> probably because I suck at phasing and wolf is terrible when im using him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, not always!
Click to expand...

Atleast once a match.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> him, if youre talking about john/ajb.
> probably because I suck at phasing and wolf is terrible when im using him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, not always!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atleast once a match.
Click to expand...

oh yeah. 
hey, john, wheres the video for phasing? ive never seen it and cant find it.


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms  can now get two aerials in one shorthop.

But it hurts my fingers :'(


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  can now get two aerials in one shorthop.
> 
> But it hurts my fingers :'(


lol!
with who, ice climbers?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms  can now get two aerials in one shorthop.
> 
> But it hurts my fingers :'(
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> with who, ice climbers?
Click to expand...

NESS FOOL!


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms  can now get two aerials in one shorthop.
> 
> But it hurts my fingers :'(
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> with who, ice climbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NESS FOOL!
Click to expand...

I ownz with Ness? : D


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms  can now get two aerials in one shorthop.
> 
> But it hurts my fingers :'(
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> with who, ice climbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NESS FOOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
Click to expand...

No Hub....

Just no....


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms  can now get two aerials in one shorthop.
> 
> But it hurts my fingers :'(
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> with who, ice climbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NESS FOOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Hub....
> 
> Just no....
Click to expand...

I ownz with Ness? : D


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> NESS FOOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Hub....
> 
> Just no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
Click to expand...

No Mikey...

Just no...


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Hub....
> 
> Just no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Mikey...
> 
> Just no...
Click to expand...

i ownz with Ness? : D


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Hub....
> 
> Just no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Mikey...
> 
> Just no...
Click to expand...

hey, im decent with ness.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> No Hub....
> 
> Just no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Mikey...
> 
> Just no...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i ownz with Ness? : D
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> No Hub....
> 
> Just no....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Mikey...
> 
> Just no...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i ownz with Ness? : D
Click to expand...

No!

Especially not Hub.

NOW STOP ASKING!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> I ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Mikey...
> 
> Just no...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

You haven't played it so you can *censored.9.10* nao


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> No Mikey...
> 
> Just no...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't played it so you can *censored.9.10* nao
Click to expand...

played it? i sometimes use ness. what are you talking about?

and which curse is that censor?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> i ownz with Ness? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't played it so you can *censored.9.10* nao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> played it? i sometimes use ness. what are you talking about?
> 
> and which curse is that censor?
Click to expand...

you haven't played MY Ness

and sthu one but with a "f" instead of "h"


<small><small><small><small><small><small>Your still a moron...</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSilverstorms
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't played it so you can *censored.9.10* nao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> played it? i sometimes use ness. what are you talking about?
> 
> and which curse is that censor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you haven't played MY Ness
> 
> and sthu one but with a "f" instead of "h"
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>Your still a moron...</small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

oh, well, whatever.

<small><small><small><small><small><small>shut the *censored.3.0* up</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

omg, slido is online. brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Oh shut up. I own with Ness.


----------



## Slido

DAM you spotted me. lol

I can't play right NOW, but maybe later tonight when I get off work.


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> DAM you spotted me. lol
> 
> I can't play right NOW, but maybe later tonight when I get off work.


yes, yesh i did. 

alright then.


----------



## Slido

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM you spotted me. lol
> 
> I can't play right NOW, but maybe later tonight when I get off work.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yesh i did.
> 
> alright then.
Click to expand...

How about 9 tonight central time?


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM you spotted me. lol
> 
> I can't play right NOW, but maybe later tonight when I get off work.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yesh i did.
> 
> alright then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about 9 tonight central time?
Click to expand...

alright, so thats 8pm my time.


----------



## Slido

ALRIGHT!!!! Cool *censored.2.0*. Prepare to be OWNED by awesomeness. ;D


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> ALRIGHT!!!! Cool *censored.2.0*. Prepare to be OWNED by awesomeness. ;D


dont worry, I will be prepared.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? if not, im gonna go on AiB


----------



## cornymikey

man, all the people on AiB are being such asses about Michael Jackson.


----------



## bcb

Ooh, Slido. The best Wario on TBT wants to brawl you too. :S

And R.I.P. The King of Pop.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ooh, Slido. The best Wario on TBT wants to brawl you too. :S
> 
> And R.I.P. The King of Pop.


You're the _only_ Wario main on TBT.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Slido. The best Wario on TBT wants to brawl you too. :S
> 
> And R.I.P. The King of Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the _only_ Wario main on TBT.
Click to expand...

Eggsactly.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? i just brawled an AiB spammer...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl? i just brawled an AiB spammer...


OKAY


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl? i just brawled an AiB spammer...
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY
Click to expand...

you wanna brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl? i just brawled an AiB spammer...
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

OKAY


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl? i just brawled an AiB spammer...
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY
Click to expand...

*goes online*


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl? i just brawled an AiB spammer...
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *goes online*
Click to expand...

OKAY


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *goes online*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY
Click to expand...

*sees you online*


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM you spotted me. lol
> 
> I can't play right NOW, but maybe later tonight when I get off work.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yesh i did.
> 
> alright then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about 9 tonight central time?
Click to expand...

YOU! ADD ME!


----------



## John102

lol, mike can't phase.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> lol, mike can't phase.


no i cannot. 
wheres teh goddamn video? :O


----------



## MygL

Oh crap crap CRAP!!!

I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...

But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, mike can't phase.
> 
> 
> 
> no i cannot.
> wheres teh goddamn video? :O
Click to expand...

NEVER!


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!


have fun. 
i plan to go back soon too.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, mike can't phase.
> 
> 
> 
> no i cannot.
> wheres teh goddamn video? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NEVER!
Click to expand...

motherfudger.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
Click to expand...

MELEE=NO INTERWEBZ

@ mike, just look at some of vista's topics, it'll be there.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MELEE=NO INTERWEBZ
Click to expand...

so????


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
Click to expand...

Nonono, I played it at school, (Bad thing people at my school are really noobz) It was fun while it lasted...


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonono, I played it at school, (Bad thing people at my school are really noobz) It was fun while it lasted...
Click to expand...

you get to play video juegos at your school?!?!??!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MELEE=NO INTERWEBZ
> 
> @ mike, just look at some of vista's topics, it'll be there.
Click to expand...

who's vista?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonono, I played it at school, (Bad thing people at my school are really noobz) It was fun while it lasted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you get to play video juegos at your school?!?!??!
Click to expand...

Lol, today was last day... So we could bring anything we wanted to do.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MELEE=NO INTERWEBZ
> 
> @ mike, just look at some of vista's topics, it'll be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's vista?
Click to expand...

O.O

VISTA IS THE ULTIMATE WOLF MAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonono, I played it at school, (Bad thing people at my school are really noobz) It was fun while it lasted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you get to play video juegos at your school?!?!??!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, today was last day... So we could bring anything we wanted to do.
Click to expand...

:O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap crap CRAP!!!
> 
> I played Melee for the first time in 5 years!!! I was trying to Wavedash, and I kinda did it sometimes :O Just not so well...
> 
> But, hell it's freakin fun and fast! And I made some combos I didn't even know!
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.
> i plan to go back soon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MELEE=NO INTERWEBZ
> 
> @ mike, just look at some of vista's topics, it'll be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's vista?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.O
> 
> VISTA IS THE ULTIMATE WOLF MAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

oh on AiB?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MELEE=NO INTERWEBZ
> 
> @ mike, just look at some of vista's topics, it'll be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's vista?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.O
> 
> VISTA IS THE ULTIMATE WOLF MAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh on AiB?
Click to expand...

yeah, him an azen be mah brawl idols. Although azen could kick vista's ass.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> who's vista?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.O
> 
> VISTA IS THE ULTIMATE WOLF MAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh on AiB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, him an azen be mah brawl idols. Although azen could kick vista's ass.
Click to expand...

Well, alright... 
Im waiting for slido to brawl him.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> O.O
> 
> VISTA IS THE ULTIMATE WOLF MAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh on AiB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, him an azen be mah brawl idols. Although azen could kick vista's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, alright...
> Im waiting for slido to brawl him.
Click to expand...

NO I SHALL BRAWL YOU RIGHT NOA!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> who's vista?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.O
> 
> VISTA IS THE ULTIMATE WOLF MAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh on AiB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, him an azen be mah brawl idols. Although azen could kick vista's ass.
Click to expand...

Wolf = unliked

Falco on the other hand....


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh on AiB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, him an azen be mah brawl idols. Although azen could kick vista's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, alright...
> Im waiting for slido to brawl him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO I SHALL BRAWL YOU RIGHT NOA!
Click to expand...

nah, im tired brawling you.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, him an azen be mah brawl idols. Although azen could kick vista's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, alright...
> Im waiting for slido to brawl him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO I SHALL BRAWL YOU RIGHT NOA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, im tired brawling you.
Click to expand...

OK!

i shall go get raped by someone on aib.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, alright...
> Im waiting for slido to brawl him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO I SHALL BRAWL YOU RIGHT NOA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, im tired brawling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK!
> 
> i shall go get raped by someone on aib.
Click to expand...

go find ajb in free play.


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> NO I SHALL BRAWL YOU RIGHT NOA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, im tired brawling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK!
> 
> i shall go get raped by someone on aib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go find ajb in free play.
Click to expand...

Friendlies aren't "Friendlies" unless you beome friend of the guy in AiB, that's why I hate Free Play now... v_v


----------



## Hub12

Mike, Those were LOL matches. xD

And Horus join?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mike, Those were LOL matches. xD
> 
> And Horus join?


oh yeah, xD. I falcawn punched you and bcb's anuses.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> nah, im tired brawling you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK!
> 
> i shall go get raped by someone on aib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go find ajb in free play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies aren't "Friendlies" unless you beome friend of the guy in AiB, that's why I hate Free Play now... v_v
Click to expand...

free play is better than ladder...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mike, Those were LOL matches. xD
> 
> And Horus join?


noez I'm making pokemonz


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OK!
> 
> i shall go get raped by someone on aib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go find ajb in free play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies aren't "Friendlies" unless you beome friend of the guy in AiB, that's why I hate Free Play now... v_v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free play is better than ladder...
Click to expand...

Lawl *Cough* I Didnt say anything about Ladder *Cough*

I hate ladder too...

Melee, I want moar Melee!!!


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> go find ajb in free play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies aren't "Friendlies" unless you beome friend of the guy in AiB, that's why I hate Free Play now... v_v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free play is better than ladder...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawl *Cough* I Didnt say anything about Ladder *Cough*
> 
> I hate ladder too...
> 
> Melee, I want moar Melee!!!
Click to expand...

then whatcha saying?


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Friendlies aren't "Friendlies" unless you beome friend of the guy in AiB, that's why I hate Free Play now... v_v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free play is better than ladder...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawl *Cough* I Didnt say anything about Ladder *Cough*
> 
> I hate ladder too...
> 
> Melee, I want moar Melee!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then whatcha saying?
Click to expand...

That Free Play sucks :V

And Ladder too...

I liek Melee


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> free play is better than ladder...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawl *Cough* I Didnt say anything about Ladder *Cough*
> 
> I hate ladder too...
> 
> Melee, I want moar Melee!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then whatcha saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Free Play sucks :V
> 
> And Ladder too...
> 
> I liek Melee
Click to expand...

so i herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl *Cough* I Didnt say anything about Ladder *Cough*
> 
> I hate ladder too...
> 
> Melee, I want moar Melee!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then whatcha saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Free Play sucks :V
> 
> And Ladder too...
> 
> I liek Melee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i herd u liek melee's
Click to expand...

Yesz!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> then whatcha saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Free Play sucks :V
> 
> And Ladder too...
> 
> I liek Melee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so i herd u liek melee's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesz!
Click to expand...

Ohmigawsh, me too.


----------



## Slido

Ugh...sorry about the matches at nine mikey...my ride from work decided he wanted to go a bunch of places before he dropped me off. X_X

If your still on for any reason ill be happy to play you now. :/


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Ugh...sorry about the matches at nine mikey...my ride from work decided he wanted to go a bunch of places before he dropped me off. X_X
> 
> If your still on for any reason ill be happy to play you now. :/


Hey Trela clone, add me D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Needs more people with Tcon. :O


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh...sorry about the matches at nine mikey...my ride from work decided he wanted to go a bunch of places before he dropped me off. X_X
> 
> If your still on for any reason ill be happy to play you now. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trela clone, add me D:
Click to expand...

Dats not very nice.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh...sorry about the matches at nine mikey...my ride from work decided he wanted to go a bunch of places before he dropped me off. X_X
> 
> If your still on for any reason ill be happy to play you now. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trela clone, add me D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dats not very nice.
Click to expand...

Who said Walrus was nice? :r
Walrus=epic=/=nice=///=Hub=Nub=/=Silver=Ness killed by Hess truck


----------



## Slido

MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.

EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T


----------



## Silverstorms

Pick me!


----------



## Slido

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Pick me!


LOL! Fine, i'll play you for a bit i guess.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.
> 
> EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T


no, pick me!!!


----------



## cornymikey

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! come back online!


----------



## Slido

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.
> 
> EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T
> 
> 
> 
> no, pick me!!!
Click to expand...

alright mikey lol, since i told you last night anyway xD

Great games btw silver, you SHUT me out that second match T.T

BTW my brawl code is 3609-0694-2406 i really need to get it sigged or something :/


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol Slido.

You don't get in the way of Ness' PKT2 while he's trying to recover. Or that happens.


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.
> 
> EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T
> 
> 
> 
> no, pick me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright mikey lol, since i told you last night anyway xD
> 
> Great games btw silver, you SHUT me out that second match T.T
Click to expand...

alright my fc is 4124-4823-9209. yours?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lol Slido.
> 
> You don't get in the way of Ness' PKT2 while he's trying to recover. Or that happens.


what the fudge is PKT2?


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.
> 
> EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T
> 
> 
> 
> no, pick me!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright mikey lol, since i told you last night anyway xD
> 
> Great games btw silver, you SHUT me out that second match T.T
Click to expand...

And you kicked my ass in the last match  :veryhappy:


----------



## Slido

god you guys are too dam fast...i just posted this "3609-0694-2406" in my edit lols


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Slido.
> 
> You don't get in the way of Ness' PKT2 while he's trying to recover. Or that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fudge is PKT2?
Click to expand...

When Ness hits himself with PK Thunder.

You know, Up B?


----------



## cornymikey

kk, im going online now.


----------



## Slido

Also silver, i saved those matches. So if you would like me to record/upload them i will.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Slido.
> 
> You don't get in the way of Ness' PKT2 while he's trying to recover. Or that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fudge is PKT2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Ness hits himself with PK Thunder.
> 
> You know, Up B?
Click to expand...

oh...
btw, slido, do you live in East Coast or anywhere near New York?


----------



## Slido

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Slido.
> 
> You don't get in the way of Ness' PKT2 while he's trying to recover. Or that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fudge is PKT2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Ness hits himself with PK Thunder.
> 
> You know, Up B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh...
> btw, slido, do you live in East Coast or anywhere near New York?
Click to expand...

Nah, my happy ass lives in the midwest....i USED to live in virginia....but lets not remenisce lol


----------



## Slido

GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.

EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.


----------



## cornymikey

GGz. 
I SD'ed once with falco.


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.


hey, after I go to the pool, you wanna btawl? I'll probably be gone for, meh, about 2 or 3 hours, but if you're open I would love to brawl.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, after I go to the pool, you wanna btawl? I'll probably be gone for, meh, about 2 or 3 hours, but if you're open I would love to brawl.
Click to expand...

hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.


GASP, you recorded them? 
well, i dont care. you can do whatever you want with them.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, after I go to the pool, you wanna btawl? I'll probably be gone for, meh, about 2 or 3 hours, but if you're open I would love to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm
Click to expand...

oh.

man, i just brawled a snake from aib, and whooped his ASS.

he was spamming grenades EVERYWHERE, at first I didn't know how to deal with it, then i just picked up the grenades a threw them back, pretty smart huh?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, after I go to the pool, you wanna btawl? I'll probably be gone for, meh, about 2 or 3 hours, but if you're open I would love to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.
> 
> man, i just brawled a snake from aib, and whooped his ASS.
> 
> he was spamming grenades EVERYWHERE, at first I didn't know how to deal with it, then i just picked up the grenades a threw them back, pretty smart huh?
Click to expand...

that usually doesnt work. 
and yoshis island is teh best place for snake. lute taught me that.


----------



## bcb

Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.

And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.


again, youre the ONLY wario here. 
I want a rematch against your wario. im sure I can beat you this time.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, after I go to the pool, you wanna btawl? I'll probably be gone for, meh, about 2 or 3 hours, but if you're open I would love to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.
> 
> man, i just brawled a snake from aib, and whooped his ASS.
> 
> he was spamming grenades EVERYWHERE, at first I didn't know how to deal with it, then i just picked up the grenades a threw them back, pretty smart huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that usually doesnt work.
> and yoshis island is teh best place for snake. lute taught me that.
Click to expand...

it stoped me from being blown up, and distracted him enough to hit him a few times.

oh, and the reflector is also perfect if a snake is holding a grenade, because you're invincible for that second when the grenade blows up.So, it just hit's him back in the face. Oh, but he did block most of the grenades i threw back at him.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> again, youre the ONLY wario here.
> I want a rematch against your wario. im sure I can beat you this time.
Click to expand...

Only on Mario Bros. Mike. Only on Mario Bros.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> again, youre the ONLY wario here.
> I want a rematch against your wario. im sure I can beat you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on Mario Bros. Mike. Only on Mario Bros.
Click to expand...

errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O


----------



## Slido

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.


Why yes, yes I do have that specific hack. It comes in handy at the local tournies I go to. I guess I could use it to help get more footage of US up as well huh?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> again, youre the ONLY wario here.
> I want a rematch against your wario. im sure I can beat you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on Mario Bros. Mike. Only on Mario Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O
Click to expand...

Only if you beat Silver.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.
> 
> man, i just brawled a snake from aib, and whooped his ASS.
> 
> he was spamming grenades EVERYWHERE, at first I didn't know how to deal with it, then i just picked up the grenades a threw them back, pretty smart huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that usually doesnt work.
> and yoshis island is teh best place for snake. lute taught me that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it stoped me from being blown up, and distracted him enough to hit him a few times.
> 
> oh, and the reflector is also perfect if a snake is holding a grenade, because you're invincible for that second when the grenade blows up.So, it just hit's him back in the face. Oh, but he did block most of the grenades i threw back at him.
Click to expand...

eh, whatever.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bcb

Slido said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, yes I do have that specific hack. It comes in handy and the local tournies I go to. I guess I could use it to help get more footage of US up as well huh?
Click to expand...

Why, YESH.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido, do you use the hack that allows you to replay matches for more than 3 mins? That.Sounds.Awesome.
> 
> And yeah, the best Wario on TBT would like to brawl joo eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> again, youre the ONLY wario here.
> I want a rematch against your wario. im sure I can beat you this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on Mario Bros. Mike. Only on Mario Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
Click to expand...

I have beaten silver.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only on Mario Bros. Mike. Only on Mario Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have beaten silver.
Click to expand...

Then talk to Trela about it.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have beaten silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then talk to Trela about it.
Click to expand...

but I just want to brawl your wario for fun, not for your spot, since trelas not here.


----------



## bcb

Oh, yeah. I just noticed I'm not brown anymore, but PURPLE!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have beaten silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then talk to Trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I just want to brawl your wario for fun, not for your spot, since trelas not here.
Click to expand...

I've never brawled DJ's Diddy since LOYA. ;l


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have beaten silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then talk to Trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I just want to brawl your wario for fun, not for your spot, since trelas not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never brawled DJ's Diddy since LOYA. ;l
Click to expand...

ok...
well, I just found out how to glide throw recently.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Then talk to Trela about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I just want to brawl your wario for fun, not for your spot, since trelas not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never brawled DJ's Diddy since LOYA. ;l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok...
> well, I just found out how to glide throw recently.
Click to expand...

WHA???


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> but I just want to brawl your wario for fun, not for your spot, since trelas not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never brawled DJ's Diddy since LOYA. ;l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok...
> well, I just found out how to glide throw recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHA???
Click to expand...

randomness ftw! you know, the boost throw thingie.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMES MAN!!!! Your dam good bro ;D. Unfortunately i have to get ready for work :/ I'll be on some other time to play you guys.
> 
> EDIT: (i do this alot :/) I replayed all the matches so ill record/upload them if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, after I go to the pool, you wanna btawl? I'll probably be gone for, meh, about 2 or 3 hours, but if you're open I would love to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.
> 
> man, i just brawled a snake from aib, and whooped his ASS.
> 
> he was spamming grenades EVERYWHERE, at first I didn't know how to deal with it, then i just picked up the grenades a threw them back, pretty smart huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that usually doesnt work.
> and yoshis island is teh best place for snake. lute taught me that.
Click to expand...

I *censored.3.0*ing hate that stage now


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've never brawled DJ's Diddy since LOYA. ;l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok...
> well, I just found out how to glide throw recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> randomness ftw! you know, the boost throw thingie.
Click to expand...

Well... I don't feel so bad I can't DACUS. I learned Wario's is the second hardest to do. (Next to Sheik)


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hes going to work, so he'll be back at like 8 pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.
> 
> man, i just brawled a snake from aib, and whooped his ASS.
> 
> he was spamming grenades EVERYWHERE, at first I didn't know how to deal with it, then i just picked up the grenades a threw them back, pretty smart huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that usually doesnt work.
> and yoshis island is teh best place for snake. lute taught me that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *censored.3.0*ing hate that stage now
Click to expand...

because of snake?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok...
> well, I just found out how to glide throw recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHA???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> randomness ftw! you know, the boost throw thingie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I don't feel so bad I can't DACUS. I learned Wario's is the second hardest to do. (Next to Sheik)
Click to expand...

chhh, you dont even need to..


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only on Mario Bros. Mike. Only on Mario Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have beaten silver.
Click to expand...

Only your MK can beat me reliably.

And Trela is going to ban MK in his tourneys when he gets back anyway.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> errrr, im guessing I'll never get my spot back cuz you refuse to brawl me. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have beaten silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only your MK can beat me reliably.
> 
> And Trela is going to ban MK in his tourneys when he gets back anyway.
Click to expand...

you mean in tbt tourneys? who said?!?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have beaten silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only your MK can beat me reliably.
> 
> And Trela is going to ban MK in his tourneys when he gets back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean in tbt tourneys? who said?!?
Click to expand...

Yes. Trela said.

He said it was because they were banning MK in some of the tourneys he went to and he enjoyed playing without MK.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have beaten silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only your MK can beat me reliably.
> 
> And Trela is going to ban MK in his tourneys when he gets back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean in tbt tourneys? who said?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Trela said.
> 
> He said it was because they were banning MK in some of the tourneys he went to and he enjoyed playing without MK.
Click to expand...

:/
But I'm like the only person who uses MK.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only your MK can beat me reliably.
> 
> And Trela is going to ban MK in his tourneys when he gets back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean in tbt tourneys? who said?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Trela said.
> 
> He said it was because they were banning MK in some of the tourneys he went to and he enjoyed playing without MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> But I'm like the only person who uses MK.
Click to expand...

Your point?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you mean in tbt tourneys? who said?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Trela said.
> 
> He said it was because they were banning MK in some of the tourneys he went to and he enjoyed playing without MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> But I'm like the only person who uses MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point?
Click to expand...

*mutters*
well, I still have a good chance of beating you with olimar.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Trela said.
> 
> He said it was because they were banning MK in some of the tourneys he went to and he enjoyed playing without MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> But I'm like the only person who uses MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *mutters*
> well, I still have a good chance of beating you with olimar.
Click to expand...

Wario can't eat Pikmin. *sniff*


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> But I'm like the only person who uses MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *mutters*
> well, I still have a good chance of beating you with olimar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wario can't eat Pikmin. *sniff*
Click to expand...

ha! mah olimarz eatz your wario.


----------



## Silverstorms

My Ness eats chocolate


----------



## cornymikey

the reason they ban MK in tourneys is because everyone uses him. on tbt, only one person uses him. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> the reason they ban MK in tourneys is because everyone uses him. on tbt, only one person uses him. :/


And why do you think everyone uses him?

Because he's broken.


----------



## MygL

Lucas is broken too.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason they ban MK in tourneys is because everyone uses him. on tbt, only one person uses him. :/
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you think everyone uses him?
> 
> Because he's broken.
Click to expand...

errrr. motherfudger.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lucas is broken too.


you wish.


----------



## bcb

Trela should ban Olimar, too.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason they ban MK in tourneys is because everyone uses him. on tbt, only one person uses him. :/
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you think everyone uses him?
> 
> Because he's broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr. motherfudger.
Click to expand...

Even you said he's cheap...


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela should ban Olimar, too.


And Lucas. He's way too good.


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela should ban Olimar, too.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lucas. He's way too good.
Click to expand...

Ban Ness.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela should ban Olimar, too.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lucas. He's way too good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ness.
Click to expand...

Ban Wario


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason they ban MK in tourneys is because everyone uses him. on tbt, only one person uses him. :/
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you think everyone uses him?
> 
> Because he's broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr. motherfudger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even you said he's cheap...
Click to expand...

so? your point? 
at least I dont spam


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela should ban Olimar, too.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lucas. He's way too good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Wario
Click to expand...

Ban lucario!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela should ban Olimar, too.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lucas. He's way too good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Wario
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban lucario!
Click to expand...

Ban Mario.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason they ban MK in tourneys is because everyone uses him. on tbt, only one person uses him. :/
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you think everyone uses him?
> 
> Because he's broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr. motherfudger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even you said he's cheap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so? your point?
> at least I dont spam
Click to expand...

You saying I spam?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Wario
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban lucario!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Mario.
Click to expand...

Ban Ganondorf.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Wario
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban lucario!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ganondorf.
Click to expand...

Ban Falco.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban lucario!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ganondorf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Falco.
Click to expand...

Ban Trela.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ganondorf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Trela.
Click to expand...

Ban Brawl.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> errrr. motherfudger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even you said he's cheap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so? your point?
> at least I dont spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying I spam?
Click to expand...

no, its just that Im a MK that doesnt spam and that should be fine.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Ganondorf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Brawl.
Click to expand...

Ban Melee


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban lucario!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Ganondorf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Falco.
Click to expand...

Ban Sonic


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Melee
Click to expand...

D=
Ban Nintendo.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Trela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Melee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D=
> Ban Nintendo.
Click to expand...

GASP!!!
Ban LUCAS! dundun


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ban Melee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D=
> Ban Nintendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GASP!!!
> Ban LUCAS! dundun
Click to expand...

Yesz, he's really awesome and broken.


----------



## Silverstorms

Ban these guys:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyy35k-5gK0&feature=related


----------



## bcb

Original WOMBO COMBO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A60AjGrwEyo&feature=related


----------



## MygL

LMAO, they couldnt recorded it!

lololo


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ban these guys:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vyy35k-5gK0&feature=related


o_o


----------



## Silverstorms

Me and Horus did our own wombo combo on Hub teh nub.

It was epic.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Me and Horus did our own wombo combo on Hub teh nub.
> 
> It was epic.


theres no such thing as wombo combo on brawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Horus did our own wombo combo on Hub teh nub.
> 
> It was epic.
> 
> 
> 
> theres no such thing as wombo combo on brawl.
Click to expand...

Well, Hub failed to escape.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Horus did our own wombo combo on Hub teh nub.
> 
> It was epic.
> 
> 
> 
> theres no such thing as wombo combo on brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Hub failed to escape.
Click to expand...

lol, was he bowser or something?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Horus did our own wombo combo on Hub teh nub.
> 
> It was epic.
> 
> 
> 
> theres no such thing as wombo combo on brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Hub failed to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, was he bowser or something?
Click to expand...

*thinks for a second*

Actually, he was pit  ^_^


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Horus did our own wombo combo on Hub teh nub.
> 
> It was epic.
> 
> 
> 
> theres no such thing as wombo combo on brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Hub failed to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, was he bowser or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thinks for a second*
> 
> Actually, he was pit  ^_^
Click to expand...

lol, hub is so bad good.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Hub failed to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, was he bowser or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thinks for a second*
> 
> Actually, he was pit  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub is so bad good.
Click to expand...

Shuddup.

It was a good combo.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, was he bowser or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thinks for a second*
> 
> Actually, he was pit  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub is so bad good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup.
> 
> It was a good combo.
Click to expand...

wheres the video?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *thinks for a second*
> 
> Actually, he was pit  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub is so bad good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup.
> 
> It was a good combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres the video?
Click to expand...

I don't have a vid of it.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, hub is so bad good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup.
> 
> It was a good combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a vid of it.
Click to expand...

darn it


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepbad good.
> 
> 
> 
> Shuddup.
> 
> It was a good combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a vid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> darn it
Click to expand...

I still have the replay.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepbad
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a vid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> darn it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have the replay.
Click to expand...

can you send replays?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepbad
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a vid of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> darn it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have the replay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you send replays?
Click to expand...

Only if I have your wii code.


----------



## DevilGopher

i wanna brawl somebody T_T


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepbad
> 
> 
> 
> darn it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have the replay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you send replays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I have your wii code.
Click to expand...

Didn't you get him in a jab lock then i smashed him? :r


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepbad
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the replay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you send replays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I have your wii code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you get him in a jab lock then i smashed him? :r
Click to expand...

Yeah.


----------



## John102

yeah, i can dacus pretty good now....


----------



## Kanye Omari West

im da baws whoreus


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> im da baws whoreus


Wut? no me


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im da baws whoreus
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? no me
Click to expand...

fine we can both be baws
u rely on mi i rely on u


----------



## Hub12

OmgSpam


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im da baws whoreus
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? no me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine we can both be baws
> u rely on mi i rely on u
Click to expand...

Fien


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im da baws whoreus
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? no me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine we can both be baws
> u rely on mi i rely on u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien
Click to expand...

gud nao gina haz to fiel hre payrowl b4 the baws gotta do some work around heer.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im da baws whoreus
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? no me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine we can both be baws
> u rely on mi i rely on u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gud nao gina haz to fiel hre payrowl b4 the baws gotta do some work around heer.
Click to expand...

k u d0 dat, i guna berf 0n Durbras desk


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> fine we can both be baws
> u rely on mi i rely on u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gud nao gina haz to fiel hre payrowl b4 the baws gotta do some work around heer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k u d0 dat, i guna berf 0n Durbras desk
Click to expand...

dun firget 2 spk here rl gud 4 mi


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fien
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gud nao gina haz to fiel hre payrowl b4 the baws gotta do some work around heer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k u d0 dat, i guna berf 0n Durbras desk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun firget 2 spk here rl gud 4 mi
Click to expand...

k i w1ll


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> gud nao gina haz to fiel hre payrowl b4 the baws gotta do some work around heer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k u d0 dat, i guna berf 0n Durbras desk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun firget 2 spk here rl gud 4 mi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k i w1ll
Click to expand...

gud also tell her to fiel her payroll too

john, brawl?


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k u d0 dat, i guna berf 0n Durbras desk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dun firget 2 spk here rl gud 4 mi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k i w1ll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gud also tell her to fiel her payroll too
> 
> john, brawl?
Click to expand...

0hk


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> dun firget 2 spk here rl gud 4 mi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k i w1ll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gud also tell her to fiel her payroll too
> 
> john, brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0hk
Click to expand...

tell deelielah to report to my offis


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k i w1ll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gud also tell her to fiel her payroll too
> 
> john, brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0hk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell deelielah to report to my offis
Click to expand...

anye15e?


----------



## Hub12

guiez, y w3 takl liek n00bz?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> guiez, y w3 takl liek n00bz?


Because they are n00bs.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guiez, y w3 takl liek n00bz?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are n00bs.
Click to expand...

s0 sez teh noob


----------



## cornymikey

so much spam!


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guiez, y w3 takl liek n00bz?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are n00bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s0 sez teh noob
Click to expand...

Shut up, noob.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guiez, y w3 takl liek n00bz?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are n00bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s0 sez teh noob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up, noob.
Click to expand...

no u n00b


----------



## Hub12

My new main in Melee is Master Hand<3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My new main in Melee is Master Hand<3


mine has to be giga bowzar or craaaaayzi taxi hand.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new main in Melee is Master Hand<3
> 
> 
> 
> mine has to be giga bowzar or craaaaayzi taxi hand.
Click to expand...

You can't get Crazy hand or Giga Bowser. T-T


----------



## cornymikey

hub, brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Naw.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


Me!
@Hub: Says you! I've got the damn AR!!


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Me!
> @Hub: Says you! I've got the damn AR!!
Click to expand...

ok, do you still have me added?


----------



## cornymikey

wait, i cant brawl now. ill be back on tbt sometime later, probably like half an hour?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

sure, it'll give me enough time to finish hobo's avatar.


----------



## Hub12

Boo,

Wanna know how to play as Master hand in melee, WITHOUT Action Replay? : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Boo,
> 
> Wanna know how to play as Master hand in melee, WITHOUT Action Replay? : D


I know that trick already >:C

I still like Crazy Hand and Giga Koopa.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, xela, im ready. you still got me added?


----------



## Silverstorms

Pwn teh n00b, Mikey!


----------



## John102

YEAH KICK SILVER'S ASS!


----------



## cornymikey

hes not active...anyone else brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> YEAH KICK SILVER'S ASS!


*tries Hub's technique*

*censored.3.0* off.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH KICK SILVER'S ASS!
> 
> 
> 
> *tries Hub's technique*
> 
> *censored.3.0* off.
Click to expand...

silver brawl?


----------



## Horus

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chu-dat-dojo-yellow


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Sorry about that Mikey!
Eating dinner :S


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chu-dat-dojo-yellow


No, blogtv is better.
It's wii accessible. :/


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo, Brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chu-dat-dojo-yellow
> 
> 
> 
> No, blogtv is better.
> It's wii accessible. :/
Click to expand...

Why do you pay for internet if you don't have a computer?


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl?


Just wait a minute Mikey! I gotta get my recording stuff ready


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait a minute Mikey! I gotta get my recording stuff ready
Click to expand...

ok...


----------



## cornymikey

done?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

yes


----------



## Horus

oo can i play too alecks? 

pale? wtf


----------



## bcb

LEEROYY.... JENKINSSSS!!!


----------



## cornymikey

get online xela


----------



## Horus

Horus said:
			
		

> oo can i play too alecks?
> 
> pale? wtf


so? yes yes and maybe yes?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

yes horus, of course you may!


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> yes horus, of course you may!


<3 

*gets on*


----------



## bcb

You have hax, xela?


----------



## cornymikey

horus, it lagged soo much. maybe its cuz this is my router connection and not my DSL connection.


----------



## John102

Alright, next smash bros game I want Panther Caroso to be in it.


----------



## bcb

:O I might just get myself Brawl+.


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.
> 
> EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T


Competitive + Lucario =/= Trela?

Lord Sildo add me plz


----------



## Slido

Horus said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKEY!!!!!! I'm actually on to play a few matches bro if your up to it right now.
> 
> EDIT: And yes that was mean, IM NOT A TRELA CLONE!!!!! T.T
> 
> 
> 
> Competitive + Lucario =/= Trela?
> 
> Lord Sildo add me plz
Click to expand...

I'll add you, but it'll have to be in the morning. I'm to lazy to turn my wii on right now. :/


----------



## MygL

C-c-c-Combo Breaker!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!


lol, we thought you died. Seriously, where the heck have you been? We already found another snake to replace you named lute.Don't worry about the list either it is wayyyyyy screwed up.

brawl? I've been practicing.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Aw, man!  Comeon guys!  I've got work and **** and I haven't had much time for Brawl.

A NEW SNAKE?!  No chance he's better than me.


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!


Yeah you were. You died.

Dj lagged me to death, then almost lagged Trela to death  <_<


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Aw, man!  Comeon guys!  I've got work and **** and I haven't had much time for Brawl.
> 
> A NEW SNAKE?!  No chance he's better than me.


lol, lute pwns, he beat trela a few times if i recall.....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Not dead!  

Hmm... I guess I've got to let Trela know I'm back... 

Hey, where's this lute kid?   I gotta meet him.  Please, I've beaten Trela ALOT.  More than this kid, I know.


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Aw, man!  Comeon guys!  I've got work and **** and I haven't had much time for Brawl.
> 
> A NEW SNAKE?!  No chance he's better than me.


You have to fight Slido. He's like a slightly worse version of Trela who I can beat some of the time.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Well I've beaten Trela before, numerous times.  Trela just pulls the win right out from under me most matches when I think i've got him..... 

Sildo, huh?  I've got a lot to catch up on.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, man!  Comeon guys!  I've got work and **** and I haven't had much time for Brawl.
> 
> A NEW SNAKE?!  No chance he's better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to fight Slido. He's like a slightly worse version of Trela who I can beat some of the time.
Click to expand...

yeah,, i've yet to brawl slido......

coffeh, seriously, a brawl between you and lute would be EPIC


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.


*coughAllycough*

Corruption's Demise starts tomorrow.


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.


lol, her. She's a 12 year old girl. That what she says anyway, I haven't seen many twelve year old girls playing brawl though........she could be lying, maybe......


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

TWelve year old girl...? This'll be interesting if I lose.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

TWelve year old girl...? This'll be interesting if I lose.


----------



## Silverstorms

*needs to brawl Coffee later*

Did you know I main Ness now?


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> TWelve year old girl...? This'll be interesting if I lose.


lol, trust me, she's better than any 12 year old I've seen. She's not active anymore on here, but I'm trying to find her aib name so you two can brawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.
> 
> 
> 
> *coughAllycough*
> 
> Corruption's Demise starts tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Yes it does.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.
> 
> 
> 
> *coughAllycough*
> 
> Corruption's Demise starts tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
Click to expand...

oh yeah, I almost forgot about that brawl tourney, are you still taking people?


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.
> 
> 
> 
> *coughAllycough*
> 
> Corruption's Demise starts tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, I almost forgot about that brawl tourney, are you still taking people?
Click to expand...

Well, if it's Coffee....


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten better, no doubt.  I haven't seen another Snake that can beat me.  Well, lets hope I'll get an oppritunity to fight him.
> 
> 
> 
> *coughAllycough*
> 
> Corruption's Demise starts tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, I almost forgot about that brawl tourney, are you still taking people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it's Coffee....
Click to expand...

coffee is offline. brawl??


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah, I almost forgot about that brawl tourney, are you still taking people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it's Coffee....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coffee is offline. brawl??
Click to expand...

Doing a music project.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I almost forgot about that brawl tourney, are you still taking people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it's Coffee....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coffee is offline. brawl??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing a music project.
Click to expand...

sounds fun(no pun intended), I wish I got something cool to do like a music project, but all i get is a stupid math project....


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it's Coffee....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coffee is offline. brawl??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing a music project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds fun(no pun intended), I wish I got something cool to do like a music project, but all i get is a stupid math project....
Click to expand...

I'd rather have maths than music.

I'm actually _good_ at maths.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> coffee is offline. brawl??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing a music project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds fun(no pun intended), I wish I got something cool to do like a music project, but all i get is a stupid math project....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather have maths than music.
> 
> I'm actually _good_ at maths.
Click to expand...

lol, I'm pretty good at math, but music is my favorite. I love playing it, studying it, listening to it,composing it, every thing.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a music project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds fun(no pun intended), I wish I got something cool to do like a music project, but all i get is a stupid math project....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather have maths than music.
> 
> I'm actually _good_ at maths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I'm pretty good at math, but music is my favorite. I love playing it, studying it, listening to it,composing it, every thing.
Click to expand...

I'm the complete oposite. I hate everything about music.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> sounds fun(no pun intended), I wish I got something cool to do like a music project, but all i get is a stupid math project....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather have maths than music.
> 
> I'm actually _good_ at maths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I'm pretty good at math, but music is my favorite. I love playing it, studying it, listening to it,composing it, every thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the complete oposite. I hate everything about music.
Click to expand...

Why? Music is like math.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have maths than music.
> 
> I'm actually _good_ at maths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I'm pretty good at math, but music is my favorite. I love playing it, studying it, listening to it,composing it, every thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the complete oposite. I hate everything about music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Music is like math.
Click to expand...

Errrr.......

No.


----------



## Hub12

Twelve year old girl.

And I'm a twelve year old boy. 

She's good for her age.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_good_ at maths.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I'm pretty good at math, but music is my favorite. I love playing it, studying it, listening to it,composing it, every thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the complete oposite. I hate everything about music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Music is like math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errrr.......
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

eh I was going to write out a long article on why you were wrong, but I found this instead.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_and_mathematics


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_good_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the complete oposite. I hate everything about music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Music is like math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errrr.......
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh I was going to write out a long article on why you were wrong, but I found this instead.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_and_mathematics
Click to expand...

Silverstorms  does not care.

And my grades say otherwise.


----------



## Slido

*yawn*.....I'm awake and able to brawl for the time being. If anyone wants to play me. :/


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> *yawn*.....I'm awake and able to brawl for the time being. If anyone wants to play me. :/


BRAWL MEH!


----------



## Slido

HOLY *censored.2.0* that came outa nowhere . Sure i'll play you


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* that came outa nowhere . Sure i'll play you


ok, gimmie a sec to add you, my fc is in the brawl card in the spoiler.


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* that came outa nowhere . Sure i'll play you
> 
> 
> 
> ok, gimmie a sec to add you, my fc is in the brawl card in the spoiler.
Click to expand...

um, i need your fc.


----------



## Slido

Mines 3609-0694-2406, i really need to sig it or something....:/


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> Mines 3609-0694-2406, i really need to sig it or something....:/


lol yeah, ok, imma go add you then go online.


----------



## Silverstorms

Go! Go! Slido!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines 3609-0694-2406, i really need to sig it or something....:/
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah, ok, imma go add you then go online.
Click to expand...

john gets owned.


----------



## Hub12

GTFO MAH HOUSE


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> GTFO MAH HOUSE


no! screw you.


----------



## Slido

good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X


----------



## Silverstorms

Awwww. 

Did someone get owned?


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X


lo, no, I was sucking today. I usuall't even DS that much. I was also beiing a little too aggressive. Another day I'll brawl you and be a little bit more careful.

@silver, I will rape you and your ness, on another day, today isn't looking to be a good day.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X
> 
> 
> 
> lo, no, I was sucking today. I usuall't even DS that much. I was also beiing a little too aggressive. Another day I'll brawl you and be a little bit more careful.
Click to expand...

Sure thing man, I look forward to it. I know I have my off days as well.

Also...do you normally roll that much?


----------



## Slido

I'm also about to have an epic showdown with junebug to decide if he quits lucario or not O.O!

My lucario Vs. his meta knight. T.T

WISH ME LUCK!!!!


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X
> 
> 
> 
> lo, no, I was sucking today. I usuall't even DS that much. I was also beiing a little too aggressive. Another day I'll brawl you and be a little bit more careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing man, I look forward to it. I know I have my off days as well.
> 
> Also...do you normally roll that much?
Click to expand...

lol, just when I'm nervous or angry.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X
> 
> 
> 
> lo, no, I was sucking today. I usuall't even DS that much. I was also beiing a little too aggressive. Another day I'll brawl you and be a little bit more careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing man, I look forward to it. I know I have my off days as well.
> 
> Also...do you normally roll that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, just when I'm nervous or angry.
Click to expand...

ha! boo, you got owned!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X
> 
> 
> 
> lo, no, I was sucking today. I usuall't even DS that much. I was also beiing a little too aggressive. Another day I'll brawl you and be a little bit more careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing man, I look forward to it. I know I have my off days as well.
> 
> Also...do you normally roll that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, just when I'm nervous or angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha! boo, you got owned!
Click to expand...

brawl mikey? I need someone too take my anger out on......


----------



## Hub12

SHOT THROUGH THE HEART!
AND YOU'RE TO BLAME!
YOU GIVE LOVE, A BAD NAME!


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SHOT THROUGH THE HEART!
> AND YOU'RE TO BLAME!
> YOU GIVE LOVE, A BAD NAME!


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shot through the heart, and your to blame, darling
You give love a bad name

An angel's smile is what you sell
You promise me heaven then put me through hell
Chains of love, got a hold on me
When passion's a prison you can't break free

You're a loaded gun ... yeah
There's nowhere to run
No-one can save me, the damage is done

Shot through the heart, and your to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name
You give love a bad name

You paint your smile on your lips
Blood red nails on your fingertips
A school boys dream, you act so shy
Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye

You're a loaded gun
There's nowhere to run
No-one can save me, the damage is done

Shot through the heart, and your to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name
You give love.....

Shot through the heart and your to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name

Shot through the heart and your to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name

You give love....
You give love a bad name
You give love....
You give love a bad name
You give love....
You give love a bad name
[/spoier]</div>


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing man, I look forward to it. I know I have my off days as well.
> 
> Also...do you normally roll that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, just when I'm nervous or angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha! boo, you got owned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl mikey? I need someone too take my anger out on......
Click to expand...

well, im better than slido. 
and im having company over soon, so no.


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> I'm also about to have an epic showdown with junebug to decide if he quits lucario or not O.O!
> 
> My lucario Vs. his meta knight. T.T
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!


Good luck with that.

Hope you win.


----------



## Hub12

Shut up John. D:<

Anyone Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games man, but you SD WAAAAAY too much lol. X_X
> 
> 
> 
> lo, no, I was sucking today. I usuall't even DS that much. I was also beiing a little too aggressive. Another day I'll brawl you and be a little bit more careful.
> 
> @silver, I will rape you and your ness, on another day, today isn't looking to be a good day.
Click to expand...

Believe what you wanna believe


----------



## John102

@hub, i will.
@silver, you're right, you'll probably be doing the raping, but i shall try.


----------



## Hub12

I want Silver to join. D:


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I want Silver to join. D:


oh,ok.


----------



## Silverstorms

Fine then....


----------



## Hub12

YAY!

I host.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> Alright, next smash bros game I want Panther Caroso to be in it.


Sakurai said there won't be another.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> I host.


Hurry up.


----------



## Hub12

KEKEKEKE


----------



## Silverstorms

Too late.

Playing MKWii.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

"June 13, 2009. The rebellion/Spamfest at TBT. ;D It so on continues on the next day. -June 14-"

Hub, just stop.
You weren't part of the spamfest, you just want to be in the little group that supports it.
Clearly, you follow the rules, but try to act cool behind everyone.
Just stop.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> "June 13, 2009. The rebellion/Spamfest at TBT. ;D It so on continues on the next day. -June 14-"
> 
> Hub, just stop.
> You weren't part of the spamfest, you just want to be in the little group that supports it.
> Clearly, you follow the rules, but try to act cool behind everyone.
> Just stop.


Uhh...

That was like...2 weeks ago. olo


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "June 13, 2009. The rebellion/Spamfest at TBT. ;D It so on continues on the next day. -June 14-"
> 
> Hub, just stop.
> You weren't part of the spamfest, you just want to be in the little group that supports it.
> Clearly, you follow the rules, but try to act cool behind everyone.
> Just stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...
> 
> That was like...2 weeks ago. olo
Click to expand...

Nice comeback, Hub.
Just remove it, I don't want to make a big deal, but people like you just tick me off.


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!


NOO GO DIE AGAIN PLZZ

@Sildo:Okay Sildo


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!
> 
> 
> 
> NOO GO DIE AGAIN PLZZ
> 
> @Sildo:Okay Sildo
Click to expand...

Lolwhy?

Dun wanna get owned?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!
> 
> 
> 
> NOO GO DIE AGAIN PLZZ
> 
> @Sildo:Okay Sildo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwhy?
> 
> Dun wanna get owned?
Click to expand...

Snakes are stupid

The MK if there was no MK


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!
> 
> 
> 
> NOO GO DIE AGAIN PLZZ
> 
> @Sildo:Okay Sildo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwhy?
> 
> Dun wanna get owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snakes are stupid
> 
> The MK if there was no MK
Click to expand...

Snake actually has bad match-ups, though.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!
> 
> 
> 
> NOO GO DIE AGAIN PLZZ
> 
> @Sildo:Okay Sildo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwhy?
> 
> Dun wanna get owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snakes are stupid
> 
> The MK if there was no MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake actually has bad match-ups, though.
Click to expand...

Yeah but not many.

Broken tilts are broken.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwhy?
> 
> Dun wanna get owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snakes are stupid
> 
> The MK if there was no MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake actually has bad match-ups, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but not many.
> 
> Broken tilts are broken.
Click to expand...

MK is more broken.

O hai Coffee.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes are stupid
> 
> The MK if there was no MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake actually has bad match-ups, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but not many.
> 
> Broken tilts are broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK is more broken.
> 
> O hai Coffee.
Click to expand...

Lucas is uberbroken.


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snake actually has bad match-ups, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but not many.
> 
> Broken tilts are broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK is more broken.
> 
> O hai Coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is uberbroken.
Click to expand...

Ness isn't far behind.

Ness is ftw.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but not many.
> 
> Broken tilts are broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MK is more broken.
> 
> O hai Coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is uberbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness isn't far behind.
> 
> Ness is ftw.
> 
> Lucas.
Click to expand...

Weegee is almost as broken as Lucas. And way moar then Ness =O


----------



## Slido

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also about to have an epic showdown with junebug to decide if he quits lucario or not O.O!
> 
> My lucario Vs. his meta knight. T.T
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Hope you win.
Click to expand...

I lost actually.... this is a sad day in the life of lucario. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MK is more broken.
> 
> O hai Coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is uberbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness isn't far behind.
> 
> Ness is ftw.
> 
> Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weegee is almost as broken as Lucas. And way moar then Ness =O
Click to expand...

*points*

You take that back!


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also about to have an epic showdown with junebug to decide if he quits lucario or not O.O!
> 
> My lucario Vs. his meta knight. T.T
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Hope you win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost actually.... this is a sad day in the life of lucario. :/
Click to expand...

How many Lucario mains are left?

5? 6?

<small><small>2?</small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!  WHat happened to my name on that list!  I wasn't  gone for THAT long!
> 
> 
> 
> NOO GO DIE AGAIN PLZZ
> 
> @Sildo:Okay Sildo
Click to expand...

shuddup.


----------



## cornymikey

Slido said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also about to have an epic showdown with junebug to decide if he quits lucario or not O.O!
> 
> My lucario Vs. his meta knight. T.T
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Hope you win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost actually.... this is a sad day in the life of lucario. :/
Click to expand...

how badly did you get owned?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also about to have an epic showdown with junebug to decide if he quits lucario or not O.O!
> 
> My lucario Vs. his meta knight. T.T
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Hope you win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost actually.... this is a sad day in the life of lucario. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Lucario mains are left?
> 
> 5? 6?
> 
> <small><small>2?</small></small>
Click to expand...

uh, trela and.. trela.
triple post ftw


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mikey, bawwwwwl?


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mikey, bawwwwwl?


no, I have company over. and why didnt you go on yesterday?!?!?


----------



## Slido

Well, the guy decided to play trela to decide the whole thing.

OH and he smeared me, his meta is TOO BLEEPING GOOD!!!!


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas is uberbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ness isn't far behind.
> 
> Ness is ftw.
> 
> Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weegee is almost as broken as Lucas. And way moar then Ness =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *points*
> 
> You take that back!
Click to expand...

Lucas. Lolo


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> Well, the guy decided to play trela to decide the whole thing.
> 
> OH and he smeared me, his meta is TOO BLEEPING GOOD!!!!


TBT has censors, you know. You don't have the bleep yourself.

Swearing is fun!


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ness isn't far behind.
> 
> Ness is ftw.
> 
> Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weegee is almost as broken as Lucas. And way moar then Ness =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *points*
> 
> You take that back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas. Lolo
Click to expand...

Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, bawwwwwl?
> 
> 
> 
> no, I have company over. and why didnt you go on yesterday?!?!?
Click to expand...

I did, but you didn't read my message.
I was with my acquaintance Jizg, don't bash me.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

No Horus, I'm not leaving just because you don't want to get owned.


----------



## Silverstorms

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> No Horus, I'm not leaving just because you don't want to get owned.


You should go kick his ass.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Believe me, I will, as soon as I get a chance to play.  I'm going out to lunch in about 10 minutes.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Weegee is almost as broken as Lucas. And way moar then Ness =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *points*
> 
> You take that back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas. Lolo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

no u


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *points*
> 
> You take that back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas. Lolo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
Click to expand...

No Lucas.


----------



## Slido

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the guy decided to play trela to decide the whole thing.
> 
> OH and he smeared me, his meta is TOO BLEEPING GOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TBT has censors, you know. You don't have the bleep yourself.
> 
> Swearing is fun!
Click to expand...

I don't like being censored though, it offends me


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *points*
> 
> You take that back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas. Lolo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
Click to expand...

Miguel, quiere jugar un Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Slido said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the guy decided to play trela to decide the whole thing.
> 
> OH and he smeared me, his meta is TOO BLEEPING GOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TBT has censors, you know. You don't have the bleep yourself.
> 
> Swearing is fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like being censored though, it offends me
Click to expand...

So you beep yourself?

That makes perfect sense...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the guy decided to play trela to decide the whole thing.
> 
> OH and he smeared me, his meta is TOO BLEEPING GOOD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TBT has censors, you know. You don't have the bleep yourself.
> 
> Swearing is fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like being censored though, it offends me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you beep yourself?
> 
> That makes perfect sense...
Click to expand...

I just found out his name is S*l*ido and not Sildo.
Sildo rhymes with something I thought he was going for >.>


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas. Lolo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Lucas.
Click to expand...

no u

@xeladude

Sure


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> @xeladude
> 
> Sure
Click to expand...

FC Miguel?


----------



## Silverstorms

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas is a coward  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> @xeladude
> 
> Sure
Click to expand...

No Lucas, fool.


----------



## MygL

xeladude said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> @xeladude
> 
> Sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FC Miguel?
Click to expand...

Didn't you got me added?

FC 

<<<

@Silver

no u


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xYoh said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
> 
> @xeladude
> 
> Sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FC Miguel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you got me added?
> 
> FC
> 
> <<<
> 
> @Silver
> 
> no u
Click to expand...

awwwwright, im gonna record this.


----------



## Silverstorms

No you, Lucas lover.


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No you, Lucas lover.


no u x10000000000000000


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Believe me, I will, as soon as I get a chance to play.  I'm going out to lunch in about 10 minutes.


D:

*gets ready to spam B*


----------



## Trela

Cofee.

<3


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela is back! :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West

horus bawwwwwwl in 15 mins?


----------



## Silverstorms

I'll brawl.

You still have texture hacks?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll brawl.
> 
> You still have texture hacks?


yezzir.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

srry 4 repeat posts


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll brawl.
> 
> You still have texture hacks?


yezzir.

gimme 15 mins.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll brawl.
> 
> You still have texture hacks?


yezzir.

gimme 15 mins.


----------



## Silverstorms

Do you have the pokemon trainer Ness texture hack?

Or the Megaman Ness one?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I can get them now, use default and Bee Ness whennwe bawl


----------



## Silverstorms

Ok.


----------



## Rust

Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x

Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O


----------



## MygL

Uhh...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xYoh said:
			
		

> Uhh...


Stop using items :3


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O


lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.


----------



## MygL

xeladude said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using items :3
Click to expand...

lolwut?

They're uber fun


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
Click to expand...

John102  just looked at siggie, o damn, this girl is all business.


----------



## Rust

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
Click to expand...

You'll see who my main is if you make it that far.  ^_^
And are you talking about my friend Lute?  Cause if so, you're in for a much bigger surprise.   

My code is in my signature.  You host, please ^_^


----------



## Kanye Omari West

xYoh said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using items :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> They're uber fun
Click to expand...

true dat


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see who my main is if you make it that far.  ^_^
> And are you talking about my friend Lute?  Cause if so, you're in for a much bigger surprise.
> 
> My code is in my signature.  You host, please ^_^
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0*

John102  goes to run under bed because he doesn't want anymore girls kicking his ass.


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see who my main is if you make it that far.  ^_^
> And are you talking about my friend Lute?  Cause if so, you're in for a much bigger surprise.
> 
> My code is in my signature.  You host, please ^_^
Click to expand...

I'll try against you. Apparently, youre good.


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using items :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> They're uber fun
Click to expand...

i know right?


----------



## Tidus Strife

oh hai its mah bff rust. still playing this game i see. tsk tsk shame on you girl.


----------



## Rust

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see who my main is if you make it that far.  ^_^
> And are you talking about my friend Lute?  Cause if so, you're in for a much bigger surprise.
> 
> My code is in my signature.  You host, please ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try against you. Apparently, youre good.
Click to expand...

Some might say I'm too good  :gyroiddance: 

You add me and host and hopefully my first opponent will make me use my main, but I can only be that hopeful.  ^_^ 

THESE SMILIES ARE SO CUTE OMG  :gyroidsideways: 


TIDUSSSSS! *glomp*

Wait, I guess I'm playing John first, nevermind ^_^


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see who my main is if you make it that far.  ^_^
> And are you talking about my friend Lute?  Cause if so, you're in for a much bigger surprise.
> 
> My code is in my signature.  You host, please ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try against you. Apparently, youre good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some might say I'm too good  :gyroiddance:
> 
> You add me and host and hopefully my first opponent will make me use my main, but I can only be that hopeful.  ^_^
> 
> THESE SMILIES ARE SO CUTE OMG  :gyroidsideways:
Click to expand...

maybe. im better than john, but you might be like ally in disguise. 
my fc is 4124-4823-9209


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mikey, we REALLY have to brawl >.>


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what if I don't believe these power rankings and want to fight all these people, I challenge all of them in no particular order :x
> 
> Unless they're afraid to fight a _girl who can actually play _ :O
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I've already seen one of the best girl snakes,she kicked ass, who do you main? I'm willing to brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see who my main is if you make it that far.  ^_^
> And are you talking about my friend Lute?  Cause if so, you're in for a much bigger surprise.
> 
> My code is in my signature.  You host, please ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try against you. Apparently, youre good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some might say I'm too good  :gyroiddance:
> 
> You add me and host and hopefully my first opponent will make me use my main, but I can only be that hopeful.  ^_^
> 
> THESE SMILIES ARE SO CUTE OMG  :gyroidsideways:
> 
> 
> TIDUSSSSS! *glomp*
> 
> Wait, I guess I'm playing John first, nevermind ^_^
Click to expand...

ok, whenever youre done.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mikey, we REALLY have to brawl >.>


then go on now!!!


----------



## Tidus Strife

Well... back when I used to play this game I'll tell you that I played Lute and Rust... and unless something has changed drastically, Rust is MUCH better =/


----------



## cornymikey

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Well... back when I used to play this game I'll tell you that I played Lute and Rust... and unless something has changed drastically, Rust is MUCH better =/


oh, *censored.3.0*


----------



## Rust

Nah, no main for you, John.  Sorry D=

Bowser is my secondary, fyi

Good games though ^_^

Ready, Mikey?


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Nah, no main for you, John.  Sorry D=
> 
> Bowser is my secondary, fyi
> 
> Ready, Mikey?


ok, add 4124-4823-9209. i added you already and im going online now.


----------



## John102

that was TOO fun, and Mike don't go bragging about how you're better than me, it's rude.

but seriously, I think the pros came and went undercover as 12 year old girls. Oh, btw rust, if you could get lute back on again, we have a brawler who mains snake that just came back, that match would be EPIC!


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Nah, no main for you, John.  Sorry D=
> 
> Bowser is my secondary, fyi
> 
> Good games though ^_^
> 
> Ready, Mikey?


what? awww, if i didn't SD so much I would be better......plus I beat you most of the time when I didn't SD.

o well.

Mike have fun.


----------



## Tidus Strife

haha Lute may be Young but Rust is 19 xD and she's very legit


----------



## Rust

MK is 60-40 with Jiggs, Olimar is 70-30.

Was good games, though.

Lemme tell you that my main is at least four times better than whatever I threw at you, John

^_^


----------



## John102

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> haha Lute may be Young but Rust is 19 xD and she's very legit


Do you play brawl? I'd love a match if you do, if you don't that's cool too, but can tell me where all these great brawlers are coming from? 

oh, and if you're friends with lute, tell her that we have a kickass snake here, that just came back from vacation. It'd definitely be a good match up.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Nah, I don't play brawl anymore. I play a lot of 2D fighters now.

As for Lute... If I see her on MSN i'll tell her to stop by.


----------



## MygL

Well, it seems that my Lucas is yet again alone.


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> MK is 60-40 with Jiggs, Olimar is 70-30.
> 
> Was good games, though.
> 
> Lemme tell you that my main is at least four times better than whatever I threw at you, John
> 
> ^_^


Talk is cheap.  

but I'm glad that there's a more diverse community of brawlers here at tbt.


----------



## cornymikey

rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice. 

@john, im not trying to be rude...


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice.
> 
> @john, im not trying to be rude...


I know, my self esteem is low enough though, it doesn't need to go any lower.


----------



## Tidus Strife

Rust isn't lying when she says her Main is much better than her other characters. Most of her other characters are actually pretty easy to handle. Back when I could beat her other characters consistently her main would 2 stock me.


----------



## Rust

Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(

Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice.
> 
> @john, im not trying to be rude...
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my self esteem is low enough though, it doesn't need to go any lower.
Click to expand...

why? cause rust beat you? 
brawl? I could use some just for lulz matches.


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3


but why is olimar a bad match up?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice.
> 
> @john, im not trying to be rude...
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my self esteem is low enough though, it doesn't need to go any lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? cause rust beat you?
> brawl? I could use some just for lulz matches.
Click to expand...

ditto, i'm tired of getting my ass whupped by 12 year old girls.


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3


and you know I want to know your main.  <_< 

ok, if I two stock your PT will you let me brawl your main?


----------



## Rust

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3
> 
> 
> 
> but why is olimar a bad match up?
Click to expand...

Olimar
Chance: 30-70
Description: Insane range, great projectiles, kills rollout and any of your approaches with side-smash, up-smash, and B-up. Olimar forces you to approach him instead of the other way around because of his B-side, where he throws Pikmin all over you. Try to just jump fairly high and approach him diagonally, using dair as a fairly safe method of approach. Make sure to be rising in the meantime because if you land next to him, you are screwed over. This is one of Jigglypuff's worst matchups. You do not want to hit the ground very often in close range of Olimar or cross directly over him unless if you are using pound (it neutralizes the Pikmin in the attack, so you get no damage and kill a Pikmin). Still, anything on the ground is fairly bad and he is only slightly weak behind him, in which case grab him.If you land near him, OoS nair and retreat immediately. Once he is off-stage and cannot recover with just a jump and an air-dodge, you MUST NOT LET HIM RECOVER. Off-stage Wall of Pain, edgehog, and renew invincibility frames to the max, and make sure to press a right when he uses B-up so he doesn't get the ledge but you don't get hurt (practice the timing). Your only chance and the way you will not need to get a new main for Olimar is to abuse his recovery to the max, literally do not let him recover when he cannot do so without his B-up ever. Watch out for his Pikmin throw if he has a purple pikmin, as it will knock you off the ledge so he can grab it. If you do so, you will have a small chance in winning, and if he does get his tether, try stage-spiking him (fairing him into the base of the stage for a spike before he can retract it and grab the ledge). You will lose against a decent Olimar if you do not capitalize on his mediocre recovery. While onstage, DI back and forth viciously, it is a crucial advantage Jigglypuff has. Try to get hits on him and once you get the lead, go below the stage and essentially ledge-stall while staying below the ledge the entire time, so you grab the ledge below it and under the stage. This was Olimar has no way to punish you and at the very least, you can win due to a 7 minute stall out. This works best on Smashville and Battlefield, both stages where if you so much as touch the diagonal part under the stage, you grab the ledge, but it does not leave you vulnerable whatsoever to someone with such a mediocre recovery. Be very careful not to land whatsoever near Olimar, and if you do, jump and nair quickly and try to get back. You essentially want to force him into the air where she can easily beat him out. But if is on the ground, watch out. Rising pounds can work fairly well in this matchup, but you have to DI away so your not in the range of his U-smash. When you are in the air, you dominate if you are below him but are in trouble if he is above you. Use your amazing DI so you never get uaired, cause otherwise it is very painful. Overall in the air, Jigglypuff has a fairly strong advantage. For stages, Jigglypuff really is going to have difficulty. Battlefield and Corneria both completely dominate us without planking, but you are essentially forced to ban Corneria. Make sure you do not start out on Battlefield or Cruise and you might have a chance to win this matchup. Olimar does terrible compared to Jigglypuff on Rainbow Cruise and Frigate Orpheon, so Olimar will ban 1. This makes it so if you win the first match, you can actually win the overall set but thats the real difficulty. Try to start out on Yoshi's Island or Smashville, however, be warned that the ghost can benefit Olimar more than you by saving him when he shouldn't have lived. On Smashville, plank if you are allowed to and use the platform and the stage layout to try to force him off-stage. Smaller stages help Jigglypuff here because once Olimar is off-stage, she actually has a chance in the matchup. And since Olimar will camp in the middle, its fairly hard to do so.

This is why.  Taken from a very good guide made by one of the best pro Jiggs out there.  <333 illinialex ^_^


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice.
> 
> @john, im not trying to be rude...
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my self esteem is low enough though, it doesn't need to go any lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? cause rust beat you?
> brawl? I could use some just for lulz matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto, i'm tired of getting my ass whupped by 12 year old girls.
Click to expand...

heh, me too. I would have been satisfied if I got like 5 matches. I like to use all my mains before someone leaves.


----------



## Rust

I'm nineteen >=P

Tidus even said it last page <3

And how about I just show you my main.  One round of him and then will you be happy? =[


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3
> 
> 
> 
> but why is olimar a bad match up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olimar
> Chance: 30-70
> Description: Insane range, great projectiles, kills rollout and any of your approaches with side-smash, up-smash, and B-up. Olimar forces you to approach him instead of the other way around because of his B-side, where he throws Pikmin all over you. Try to just jump fairly high and approach him diagonally, using dair as a fairly safe method of approach. Make sure to be rising in the meantime because if you land next to him, you are screwed over. This is one of Jigglypuff's worst matchups. You do not want to hit the ground very often in close range of Olimar or cross directly over him unless if you are using pound (it neutralizes the Pikmin in the attack, so you get no damage and kill a Pikmin). Still, anything on the ground is fairly bad and he is only slightly weak behind him, in which case grab him.If you land near him, OoS nair and retreat immediately. Once he is off-stage and cannot recover with just a jump and an air-dodge, you MUST NOT LET HIM RECOVER. Off-stage Wall of Pain, edgehog, and renew invincibility frames to the max, and make sure to press a right when he uses B-up so he doesn't get the ledge but you don't get hurt (practice the timing). Your only chance and the way you will not need to get a new main for Olimar is to abuse his recovery to the max, literally do not let him recover when he cannot do so without his B-up ever. Watch out for his Pikmin throw if he has a purple pikmin, as it will knock you off the ledge so he can grab it. If you do so, you will have a small chance in winning, and if he does get his tether, try stage-spiking him (fairing him into the base of the stage for a spike before he can retract it and grab the ledge). You will lose against a decent Olimar if you do not capitalize on his mediocre recovery. While onstage, DI back and forth viciously, it is a crucial advantage Jigglypuff has. Try to get hits on him and once you get the lead, go below the stage and essentially ledge-stall while staying below the ledge the entire time, so you grab the ledge below it and under the stage. This was Olimar has no way to punish you and at the very least, you can win due to a 7 minute stall out. This works best on Smashville and Battlefield, both stages where if you so much as touch the diagonal part under the stage, you grab the ledge, but it does not leave you vulnerable whatsoever to someone with such a mediocre recovery. Be very careful not to land whatsoever near Olimar, and if you do, jump and nair quickly and try to get back. You essentially want to force him into the air where she can easily beat him out. But if is on the ground, watch out. Rising pounds can work fairly well in this matchup, but you have to DI away so your not in the range of his U-smash. When you are in the air, you dominate if you are below him but are in trouble if he is above you. Use your amazing DI so you never get uaired, cause otherwise it is very painful. Overall in the air, Jigglypuff has a fairly strong advantage. For stages, Jigglypuff really is going to have difficulty. Battlefield and Corneria both completely dominate us without planking, but you are essentially forced to ban Corneria. Make sure you do not start out on Battlefield or Cruise and you might have a chance to win this matchup. Olimar does terrible compared to Jigglypuff on Rainbow Cruise and Frigate Orpheon, so Olimar will ban 1. This makes it so if you win the first match, you can actually win the overall set but thats the real difficulty. Try to start out on Yoshi's Island or Smashville, however, be warned that the ghost can benefit Olimar more than you by saving him when he shouldn't have lived. On Smashville, plank if you are allowed to and use the platform and the stage layout to try to force him off-stage. Smaller stages help Jigglypuff here because once Olimar is off-stage, she actually has a chance in the matchup. And since Olimar will camp in the middle, its fairly hard to do so.
> 
> This is why.  Taken from a very good guide made by one of the best pro Jiggs out there.  <333 illinialex ^_^
Click to expand...

well, im not gonna read that. but thats why I want battlefield. :/
MK and olimar are both better on battlefield than on FD.


----------



## Tidus Strife

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3
> 
> 
> 
> but why is olimar a bad match up?
Click to expand...

Saying Olimar is 70-30 is GENEROUS towards Puff. I don't see how it's less than 80-20. Olimar's everything outranges Puffs everything. It's practically impossible to get a clean rest, you you're relying on moves like dash, fsmash, or sweetspotted FAir to get a kill. Chances are if you don't get the edgehog, which a good olimar will prevent you from getting, that olimar is living till 120+. Where as Jigglypuff is retardedly light and will die from BThrow, DThrow, FThrow, or any smash quite easily.

EDIT: There is no bad MK stage. I've spent time playing MK. THE ONLY STAGES MK IS BAD ON ARE BANNED.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice.
> 
> @john, im not trying to be rude...
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my self esteem is low enough though, it doesn't need to go any lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? cause rust beat you?
> brawl? I could use some just for lulz matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto, i'm tired of getting my ass whupped by 12 year old girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, me too. I would have been satisfied if I got like 5 matches. I like to use all my mains before someone leaves.
Click to expand...

hey, i told you that I'm just bad against your IC and olimar, the good brawlers won't take no crap though. You should've went strait to meta.


----------



## cornymikey

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3
> 
> 
> 
> but why is olimar a bad match up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying Olimar is 70-30 is GENEROUS towards Puff. I don't see how it's less than 80-20. Olimar's everything outranges Puffs everything. It's practically impossible to get a clean rest, you you're relying on moves like dash, fsmash, or sweetspotted FAir to get a kill. Chances are if you don't get the edgehog, which a good olimar will prevent you from getting, that olimar is living till 120+. Where as Jigglypuff is retardedly light and will die from BThrow, DThrow, FThrow, or any smash quite easily.
Click to expand...

yeah, i couldnt get the edge for all my lives. my pikmin kept dying. >_>

and enough brawl talk, im tired of reading all this pro stuff.

john, are you online now?


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rust, why'd you quit so early? and i hate final destination. i cant believe you got it twice.
> 
> @john, im not trying to be rude...
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my self esteem is low enough though, it doesn't need to go any lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? cause rust beat you?
> brawl? I could use some just for lulz matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto, i'm tired of getting my ass whupped by 12 year old girls.
Click to expand...

Dude, it's Wi-Fi.


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> I'm nineteen >=P
> 
> Tidus even said it last page <3
> 
> And how about I just show you my main.  One round of him and then will you be happy? =[


i know, it was just for lolz. Anyway, here's the deal I do one match with your main, then I brawl mike with items to boost my self esteem(mike sucks at item matches.)


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> why? cause rust beat you?
> brawl? I could use some just for lulz matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ditto, i'm tired of getting my ass whupped by 12 year old girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, me too. I would have been satisfied if I got like 5 matches. I like to use all my mains before someone leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, i told you that I'm just bad against your IC and olimar, the good brawlers won't take no crap though. You should've went strait to meta.
Click to expand...

I used MK and olimar with rust.


----------



## Rust

You can't have stage johns with MK D=
And Olimar is better on FD.  He has more space to work with. Both are good, but Oli is better on FD by a portion imo

They came from random =P

And he did go straight to Meta.  Then to Olimar.

anyways, John make a room?  I'll show you my main if you keep quiet about her/him


----------



## cornymikey

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, Mike, but with such terrible matchups and me still winning it's kinda just like "bleh." =(
> 
> Talk is cheap but you're just saying cause you want to know who my main is.  Admit it, you're curious <3
> 
> 
> 
> but why is olimar a bad match up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying Olimar is 70-30 is GENEROUS towards Puff. I don't see how it's less than 80-20. Olimar's everything outranges Puffs everything. It's practically impossible to get a clean rest, you you're relying on moves like dash, fsmash, or sweetspotted FAir to get a kill. Chances are if you don't get the edgehog, which a good olimar will prevent you from getting, that olimar is living till 120+. Where as Jigglypuff is retardedly light and will die from BThrow, DThrow, FThrow, or any smash quite easily.
> 
> EDIT: There is no bad MK stage. I've spent time playing MK. THE ONLY STAGES MK IS BAD ON ARE BANNED.
Click to expand...

well, MK is BETTER on battlefield then FD, i didnt say FD was decent.


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> You can't have stage johns with MK D=
> And Olimar is better on FD.  He has more space to work with. Both are good, but Oli is better on FD by a portion imo
> 
> They came from random =P
> 
> And he did go straight to Meta.  Then to Olimar.
> 
> anyways, John make a room?  I'll show you my main if you keep quiet about her/him


well, all this pro talk is getting me fired up. well, not really, but whatever.


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> You can't have stage johns with MK D=
> And Olimar is better on FD.  He has more space to work with. Both are good, but Oli is better on FD by a portion imo
> 
> They came from random =P
> 
> And he did go straight to Meta.  Then to Olimar.
> 
> anyways, John make a room?  I'll show you my main if you keep quiet about her/him


ok  :veryhappy: 

imma go make room now.


----------



## John102

mike, be online.


----------



## Rust

I'm sorry if I've offended you ;_;


----------



## Tidus Strife

Have fun John? :O


----------



## Hub12

Rust= Person from Smash Camp...?


----------



## Rust

Yup, that's me ^_^

And GG, John.  Though I understand if you don't think of it that way =[


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  is bored

Rust, Brawl?


----------



## Rust

Sure.  I'm in a less serious mood now ^_^

Once you post your FC then I'll add you.  Can you host?  Thank you ^_^


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I've offended you ;_;


me? If you're talking about me, then no, I'm not offended, don't know how you could've offended me.

HOLY CRAP! I got no damage on you the first 2 stock, then I went ghetto and got 100, but seriously, wow. Yeah, you're good, you can talk the talk AND walk the walk. Oh, and I thought we were only doing 1 match, that's why I let Mike join. Thanks for the brawl though, it really put me in perspective about the good *insert main here* of brawl. And don't worry your secret is safe with me  . Know I'm going to go learn the ways of Vista. Any of you brawled him btw? He's my wolf idol.


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> Sure.  I'm in a less serious mood now ^_^
> 
> Once you post your FC then I'll add you.  Can you host?  Thank you ^_^


1375-7066-6458

Be on in a second.


----------



## Rust

Yeah, I let him in too cause I was leaving.  I figured it would be easier for both of you ^_^

And I meant Corney.  I'm sorry if I offended him because he seemed mad =[

And no, I haven't brawled him.  I've brawled Sumer, though, if that's anything.

Added and waiting, Hub ^^


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I've offended you ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> me? If you're talking about me, then no, I'm not offended, don't know how you could've offended me.
> 
> HOLY CRAP! I got no damage on you the first 2 stock, then I went ghetto and got 100, but seriously, wow. Yeah, you're good, you can talk the talk AND walk the walk. Oh, and I thought we were only doing 1 match, that's why I let Mike join. Thanks for the brawl though, it really put me in perspective about the good *insert main here* of brawl. And don't worry your secret is safe with me  . Know I'm going to go learn the ways of Vista. Any of you brawled him btw? He's my wolf idol.
Click to expand...

I think I have an idea of the main...


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Yeah, I let him in too cause I was leaving.  I figured it would be easier for both of you ^_^
> 
> And I meant Corney.  I'm sorry if I offended him because he seemed mad =[


lol, yeah don't worry though, Mikes a cool guy. Alright, well once I go to smash boards and find out how to counter your main I'll be back.   

and tell lute, I'm ready for her snake. >=D

@xYoh, no you don't have a CLUE!


----------



## Horus

Screw Vista Seagull is where it's at.


----------



## Rust

Rust said:
			
		

> And no, I haven't brawled him.  I've brawled Sumer, though, if that's anything.


Quoted in case you missed it ^_^

And xYoh, I don't know how you could get it from that ;_;


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I haven't brawled him.  I've brawled Sumer, though, if that's anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted in case you missed it ^_^
> 
> And xYoh, I don't know how you could get it from that ;_;
Click to expand...

lol yeah I missed it.

so, in general, how do I compare to most wolf mains that you've faced? C'mon, I can take it.


----------



## Rust

Sumer is like wtfgood, so I can't really compare you two without ego damaging, I'm sorry 

Hub, I'll be right back.  Mom's making me go to the store for eggs ;_;
be back in ten.  Hopefully it'll be done registering by then ^_^


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Sumer is like wtfgood, so I can't really compare you two without ego damaging, I'm sorry
> 
> Hub, I'll be right back.  Mom's making me go to the store for eggs ;_;
> be back in ten.  Hopefully it'll be done registering by then ^_^


Summer is a wolf wain right? If you could do ANYTHING to set up a match between us I would be grateful. I've never brawled a wolf main before, only watched vista's videos on youtube, and he stopped playing like forever ago :'(  :'( .


----------



## Tidus Strife

Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this way of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.


----------



## John102

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.


I'm glad you think so highly of her.


----------



## Hub12

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.


I thought Rust was a boy...And I thought you were a girl.

Man, I SUCK at genders.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rust was a boy...And I thought you were a girl.
> 
> Man, I SUCK at genders.
Click to expand...

it's ok, I bet you didn't know I was a female right?


----------



## Rust

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rust was a boy...And I thought you were a girl.
> 
> Man, I SUCK at genders.
Click to expand...

I'm back you ready?

And lol genders.  I acted like a guy for a while cause I wanted to see how people on the internet acted towards me if I was a guy instead of a girl.

The difference made me cry somewhat


----------



## Tidus Strife

I've always been a guy D=


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rust was a boy...And I thought you were a girl.
> 
> Man, I SUCK at genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back you ready?
> 
> And lol genders.  I acted like a guy for a while cause I wanted to see how people on the internet acted towards me if I was a guy instead of a girl.
> 
> The difference made me cry somewhat
Click to expand...

I looked at your sig and knew you were a girl, or did you just change it?

Good luck hub don't die.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rust was a boy...And I thought you were a girl.
> 
> Man, I SUCK at genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back you ready?
> 
> And lol genders.  I acted like a guy for a while cause I wanted to see how people on the internet acted towards me if I was a guy instead of a girl.
> 
> The difference made me cry somewhat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at your sig and knew you were a girl, or did you just change it?
> 
> Good luck hub don't die.
Click to expand...

I did.

But Barely. Sorta.

Rust is good.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tidus Strife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust is a sneaky little girl. She has this was of just stealing people's anal virginity in brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rust was a boy...And I thought you were a girl.
> 
> Man, I SUCK at genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back you ready?
> 
> And lol genders.  I acted like a guy for a while cause I wanted to see how people on the internet acted towards me if I was a guy instead of a girl.
> 
> The difference made me cry somewhat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at your sig and knew you were a girl, or did you just change it?
> 
> Good luck hub don't die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.
> 
> But Barely. Sorta.
> 
> Rust is good.
Click to expand...

hmmm, her jiggly is good......

but her main kicks all ass.


----------



## Hub12

OH EM GEE

COFEE ADDICT IS HERE!!

Well, He joined my game.


----------



## Horus

Hey rust add me :0


----------



## John102

you know, I just realized, wolf's recovery isn't THAT bad, if you practice with it enough it's more of a good thing than bad. I really wished wolf's falling speed was cut in like half though.


----------



## Hub12

Nice games...Rust.


----------



## Rust

Good games Hub ^^

Damn Snake's Utilt ;_;  He was gunna spam that til he got me, too lol

You still here, Horus?


----------



## Hub12

Rust said:
			
		

> Good games Hub ^^
> 
> Damn Snake's Utilt ;_;  He was gunna spam that til he got me, too lol
> 
> You still here, Horus?


D:

What was your main?


----------



## UltimaterializerX

Olimar.


----------



## Hub12

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> Olimar.


It r you again. 

Emilia. Wasn't it?


----------



## UltimaterializerX

I still know his Main


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Good games Hub ^^
> 
> Damn Snake's Utilt ;_;  He was gunna spam that til he got me, too lol
> 
> You still here, Horus?


Yeah i am :s


----------



## Rust

Olimar is my old main. I switched recently.  But good try 

Ok, I've added you Horus.  Just waiting for you and you host, yes? ^_^


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Olimar is my old main. I switched recently.  But good try
> 
> Ok, I've added you Horus.  Just waiting for you and you host, yes? ^_^


wow your fast o.0

I'll be on in a sec and yeah I'll host


----------



## Hub12

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> I still know his Main


His?

FGSFDA


----------



## UltimaterializerX

Her main sorry *


----------



## Hub12

FGSFDA

Some of the lot from Smash Camp are perty' weird....

<3


----------



## Rust

Hey, brb, dinner's ready

Also, counterpicks?  Didn't know you wanted to play them.  Neutrals are boring, anyways ^_^

brb still


----------



## Hub12

There's one thing I've always wondered...

What the hell is a counterpick?

ololololo


----------



## UltimaterializerX

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=230976


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Hey, brb, dinner's ready
> 
> Also, counterpicks?  Didn't know you wanted to play them.  Neutrals are boring, anyways ^_^
> 
> brb still


Man, you coulda told me online >->
i get off my computer to play


And yeah sure, i get bored of them too. stupid FD spammers coughHUB!cough

btw hub your stupid


----------



## Hub12

UltimaterializerX said:
			
		

> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=230976


OHHHHH.

No, I still have no idea.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, brb, dinner's ready
> 
> Also, counterpicks?  Didn't know you wanted to play them.  Neutrals are boring, anyways ^_^
> 
> brb still
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you coulda told me online >->
> i get off my computer to play
> 
> 
> And yeah sure, i get bored of them too. stupid FD spammers coughHUB!cough
> 
> btw hub your stupid
Click to expand...

gtfo mah house boi.

Uhh...FD?

Nou are.

Brawl?


----------



## UltimaterializerX

It means FD doesn't have to be the only stage played.


----------



## Hub12

FD...

Final Destination?

WELL, EXCUSE ME, I DON'T KNOW THESE STUFFZ. >:l


----------



## Rust

I'm back, Horus.  

Room's up ^_^


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, brb, dinner's ready
> 
> Also, counterpicks?  Didn't know you wanted to play them.  Neutrals are boring, anyways ^_^
> 
> brb still
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you coulda told me online >->
> i get off my computer to play
> 
> 
> And yeah sure, i get bored of them too. stupid FD spammers coughHUB!cough
> 
> btw hub your stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtfo mah house boi.
> 
> Uhh...FD?
> 
> Nou are.
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

What? i don't pick Final Destination over and over

FD = FINAL DESTINATION


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, brb, dinner's ready
> 
> Also, counterpicks?  Didn't know you wanted to play them.  Neutrals are boring, anyways ^_^
> 
> brb still
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you coulda told me online >->
> i get off my computer to play
> 
> 
> And yeah sure, i get bored of them too. stupid FD spammers coughHUB!cough
> 
> btw hub your stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtfo mah house boi.
> 
> Uhh...FD?
> 
> Nou are.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? i don't pick Final Destination over and over
> 
> FD = FINAL DESTINATION
Click to expand...

You liez. D:<


----------



## UltimaterializerX

hub brawl mee


----------



## Hub12

M'kay, Emilia. 8D

=P Fc?


----------



## Tidus Strife

FD is gud stage.


----------



## UltimaterializerX

you have it, I'm Madea on Brawl


----------



## Hub12

...

OH YA.

Fallen Star. Person. Kay.


----------



## John102

i hate final destination too hard for wolf to recover, it has to be almost perfect from underneath. I'd pick battlefield, yoshi's island, or smashville any day over FD. Although I've been playing there more recently to get better at my recovering there, and I've learned, wolf can be almost off the screen and still recover from under the course, it has to be perfect though. Yeah, so I'm basically practicing being patient and falling over to that perfect point, or getting on before I fall under the stage.


----------



## Hub12

Ohai Trela!


----------



## Tidus Strife

All the neutrals are pretty cool with me. But I don't like playing on Yoshi's Island =/


----------



## Trela

Wutz goin oan guiz?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Wutz goin oan guiz?


Ohaithar, Trela,

Wuz up with you? BD


----------



## Trela

Just bored. Cant play Wii D:


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Just bored. Cant play Wii D:


Fail.

Why?


----------



## Rust

Tidus Strife said:
			
		

> All the neutrals are pretty cool with me. But I don't like playing on Yoshi's Island =/


This.  Stupid platform 

GGs, Horus.  I didn't mean to suicide with the Flying Slam, though.  I figured you'd take over the momentum and just let it do what you wanted it to do ^^;;
*hates any form of cides except Ganon's*


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

WHOA I JUST FOUGHT RUST IN A 4 PLAYER MATCH and it was nothing too impressive, lol.

JK JK 4 player matches arent fair when determining skill!


----------



## Rust

Oh noez, the secret to my suckiness is out the grapevine.  Someone help me D=


----------



## Hub12

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> WHOA I JUST FOUGHT RUST IN A 4 PLAYER MATCH and it was nothing too impressive, lol.
> 
> JK JK 4 player matches arent fair when determining skill!


Those were some lol matches.

And who is Jacko?....


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Lol!

But really, Rust, I should vs u 1 on 1 sometime.

Jacko's a friend of mine who utterly FAILS 1 on 1 matches; he only stands a chance on 4 player matches


----------



## John102

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol!
> 
> But really, Rust, I should vs u 1 on 1 sometime.
> 
> Jacko's a friend of mine who utterly FAILS 1 on 1 matches; he only stands a chance on 4 player matches


i  still think you and lute need to brawl for epicness.


----------



## Rust

Just say the word.  I'll be happy to Brawl ^^


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Wanna go now?


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> Just say the word.  I'll be happy to Brawl ^^


don't play around with him, go straight to your main.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say the word.  I'll be happy to Brawl ^^
> 
> 
> 
> don't platy around with him, go straight to your main.
Click to expand...

WHICH IS?!


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say the word.  I'll be happy to Brawl ^^
> 
> 
> 
> don't platy around with him, go straight to your main.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH IS?!
Click to expand...

lol, that's a secret, i think.....


----------



## Rust

Hay, he gets the same rules as everyone else lol

Sure, we already have each other added, let's play ^_^


----------



## PINGAS

i luv brawl! im da best in my town


----------



## John102

PINGAS said:
			
		

> i luv brawl! im da best in my town


are you m2k?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

RUST U MAKE THE ROOM IM GETTING ON


----------



## PINGAS

john102 said:
			
		

> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i luv brawl! im da best in my town
> 
> 
> 
> are you m2k?
Click to expand...

omg i h8 brawwwl terms!1 just typrm it yo!


----------



## John102

PINGAS said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i luv brawl! im da best in my town
> 
> 
> 
> are you m2k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg i h8 brawwwl terms!1 just typrm it yo!
Click to expand...

m2k=mewtwo king=best brawler ever.


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i luv brawl! im da best in my town
> 
> 
> 
> are you m2k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg i h8 brawwwl terms!1 just typrm it yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m2k=mewtwo king=best brawler ever.
Click to expand...

Ally=Best Brawler


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i luv brawl! im da best in my town
> 
> 
> 
> are you m2k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg i h8 brawwwl terms!1 just typrm it yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m2k=mewtwo king=best brawler ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ally=Best Brawler
Click to expand...

nah, ally isn't better than m2k


----------



## PINGAS

you fail it!

hub seems like thr best brawler!


----------



## John102

PINGAS said:
			
		

> you fail it!
> 
> hub seems like thr best brawler!


ok, yeah, hub is the best brawler in the world.


----------



## PINGAS

john102 said:
			
		

> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fail it!
> 
> hub seems like thr best brawler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok, yeah, hub is the best brawler in the world.
Click to expand...

ur da 2nd =@


----------



## PINGAS

ne1 wannq brawl da best brawler in all 48 states and puerto rico?


----------



## Slido

PINGAS said:
			
		

> ne1 wannq brawl da best brawler in all 48 states and puerto rico?


Sure I'll whoop the best brawler in "48?" states. Sounds like fun ^.^


----------



## Slido

But seriously....>.> who wants to brawl?


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 wannq brawl da best brawler in all 48 states and puerto rico?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I'll whoop the best brawler in "48?" states. Sounds like fun ^.^
Click to expand...

after you're done kicking ass I want to brawl you again, I've gotten out of my slump from this morning.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 wannq brawl da best brawler in all 48 states and puerto rico?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I'll whoop the best brawler in "48?" states. Sounds like fun ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after you're done kicking ass I want to brawl you again, I've gotten out of my slump from this morning.
Click to expand...

sure ill be on in a sec


----------



## John102

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINGAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ne1 wannq brawl da best brawler in all 48 states and puerto rico?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I'll whoop the best brawler in "48?" states. Sounds like fun ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after you're done kicking ass I want to brawl you again, I've gotten out of my slump from this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure ill be on in a sec
Click to expand...

oh, so you're NOT brawling him......

ok, well if that's the case I'll get on soon.


----------



## Rust

Sorry, but Lute >>> Coffee =(

I can see several things wrong with your playstyle, tbh.  Mostly that you don't use Snake's long range arsenal and rely too much on his tilts.  So much so that it became predictable.  But you're great at finding openings between my moves ^_^

GGs =]


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Gosh!  Rust, I'll hand it to ya, ur main has the most ANNOYING GRAB IN THE WORLD lol!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

Truth is, as u mayve noticed, I havent been brawling for awhile.  Give my Snake a week at best; I'll beat you then.


----------



## Rust

Only if you manage to stop tilting into my shield and Utilting/smashing (in Fox's case) three times in a row, ^_^

Otherwise I'm just going to keep punishing you D=


----------



## Horus

Rust said:
			
		

> Only if you manage to stop tilting into my shield and Utilting/smashing (in Fox's case) three times in a row, ^_^
> 
> Otherwise I'm just going to keep punishing you D=


your my hero now <3


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

If I beat Trela when I actually played, I'll be able to beat you.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

LOL Go die somewhere Horus


----------



## Horus

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> LOL Go die somewhere Horus


Nou


----------



## Coffeeaddict87

I'm off to practice.  You guys probably wont hear from me until I ask Rust to a rematch.  

Well, bye.


----------



## Trela

Lol Cofee I can help you get back to ur feet again. Let's Brawl sometime tonight  oh, and sign up for Silver's Tournament! That includes all the others that havent!

Sup Slido? After I play Cofee, we should go. Btw I dont wanna get on AIM since my sis is about to get on.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Cofee I can help you get back to ur feet again. Let's Brawl sometime tonight  oh, and sign up for Silver's Tournament! That includes all the others that havent!
> 
> Sup Slido? After I play Cofee, we should go. Btw I dont wanna get on AIM since my sis is about to get on.
> 
> =Trela=


*still wants that training that you said you'd give me months ago.


----------



## Rust

You know, being away from Brawl doesn't mean anything.  Brawl is a game where you can get back into it easily.  For example, I left Brawl for 2 months and was better than ever.  Cause Brawl's easy like that, lol

And once it's harder to grab you, I'll start using other tactics in order to match your increase in skills.  I'm looking forward to it ^_^


----------



## Trela

Dude Horus I forget about it all the time. SERIOUSLY, sometime this week, I'll help ya. Promise!

Aww Cofee  I wanted to play you. Rust, wanna play?


=Trela=


----------



## Rust

Nah, boyfriend's here ^_^

Tomorrow I should be free though if you want =]


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Dude Horus I forget about it all the time. SERIOUSLY, sometime this week, I'll help ya. Promise!
> 
> Aww Cofee  I wanted to play you. Rust, wanna play?
> 
> 
> =Trela=


Ok >_>

I hope i can set up my computer in my room for AIM but not sure I can..


----------



## Trela

KK. Cofee, wanna do like a few quick Brawls? PLZZZZ


----------



## Cyber85

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela used to edge-hog me all the time.
> 
> It was one of the main reason I switched to Ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsk, tsk, olimar can pwn more people than ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I like Ness.
> 
> Low tiers ftw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you use ganondorf and pwn people, let me know.
Click to expand...

i can do this BIG TIME


----------



## Away236

doubles anyone? all around player.. i can own 3 level 9's random


----------



## John102

slido, nice matches man, that was fun, let's do it again sometime.


----------



## Slido

john102 said:
			
		

> slido, nice matches man, that was fun, let's do it again sometime.


Yes, good matches indeed. Although I'm gunna be johning about the lag/delay till the end of the world like i ALWAYS do when it comes to online play. xD


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slido, nice matches man, that was fun, let's do it again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good matches indeed. Although I'm gunna be johning about the lag/delay till the end of the world like i ALWAYS do when it comes to online play. xD
Click to expand...

Don't suppose you'd like to have some fun with me?


----------



## Slido

Horus said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slido, nice matches man, that was fun, let's do it again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good matches indeed. Although I'm gunna be johning about the lag/delay till the end of the world like i ALWAYS do when it comes to online play. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't suppose you'd like to have some fun with me?
Click to expand...

I could try, but i'll have to check on mom and make sure she isnt watching any videos :/


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slido, nice matches man, that was fun, let's do it again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good matches indeed. Although I'm gunna be johning about the lag/delay till the end of the world like i ALWAYS do when it comes to online play. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't suppose you'd like to have some fun with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could try, but i'll have to check on mom and make sure she isnt watching any videos :/
Click to expand...

Go check :0


----------



## Cyber85

hey horus can i join


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> hey horus can i join


No go away


----------



## Slido

kk were all good my friend code is 3609-0694-2406

AND NO!!!!! YOU CANT JOIN!!!!! ;D


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> kk were all good my friend code is 3609-0694-2406
> 
> AND NO!!!!! YOU CANT JOIN!!!!! ;D


k I'll get on 

You show that noob Sildo ;D


----------



## Cyber85

fine *censored.1.3*s :[[[[


----------



## Slido

Great games horus, you really had me going in alot of those matches X_X.


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Great games horus, you really had me going in alot of those matches X_X.


Good to hear I'm a challenge 

Can't believe i fantasmed off the stage 3 times...


----------



## Slido

Horus said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great games horus, you really had me going in alot of those matches X_X.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear I'm a challenge
> 
> Can't believe i fantasmed off the stage 3 times...
Click to expand...

LOL, yea I didnt know what to think, except "oh man....messed up on that backwards lazer hop again :/"


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great games horus, you really had me going in alot of those matches X_X.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear I'm a challenge
> 
> Can't believe i fantasmed off the stage 3 times...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, yea I didnt know what to think, except "oh man....messed up on that backwards lazer hop again :/"
Click to expand...

0-o i was like "Fail...Phail!...PHAIL!!" -_-


----------



## Hub12

2 Things to say.

1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...

2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> 2 Things to say.
> 
> 1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...
> 
> 2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~


MAIN? you suck with like 94% of all the characters lol


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Things to say.
> 
> 1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...
> 
> 2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN? you suck with like 94% of all the characters lol
Click to expand...

you suck with 100% of the characters soooo i wouldnt be talking   lol


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Things to say.
> 
> 1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...
> 
> 2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN? you suck with like 94% of all the characters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you suck with 100% of the characters soooo i wouldnt be talking   lol
Click to expand...

When you trash talk, try to have it contain some portion of a little thing called "truth."


----------



## cornymikey

anyone online now?


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Things to say.
> 
> 1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...
> 
> 2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN? you suck with like 94% of all the characters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you suck with 100% of the characters soooo i wouldnt be talking   lol
Click to expand...

Lmao.

*looks around*

Why are there pros everywhere?


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Things to say.
> 
> 1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...
> 
> 2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN? you suck with like 94% of all the characters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you suck with 100% of the characters soooo i wouldnt be talking   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> Why are there pros everywhere?
Click to expand...

I'm right here.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Things to say.
> 
> 1: HOW THE HELL CAN YOU MAIN DIDDY? IT'S LIEK IMPOSSIBLE!!11!!1 Gah. So close to maining every character...
> 
> 2. *censored.2.0*, Teebeetee's being invaded by pros. D: And I mean that in a good way... HeeHee~
> 
> 
> 
> MAIN? you suck with like 94% of all the characters lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you suck with 100% of the characters soooo i wouldnt be talking   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you trash talk, try to have it contain some portion of a little thing called "truth."
Click to expand...

Exactly Ryudo :0

You see mine had truth  B)


----------



## Hub12

Lol Shut up Horus.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

anyone want a just for lolz match?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lol Shut up Horus.


I speak the truth you!


I AM YOUR MESSIAH!!!


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Shut up Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> I speak the truth you!
> 
> 
> I AM YOUR MESSIAH!!!
Click to expand...

...

Que?


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Shut up Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> I speak the truth you!
> 
> 
> I AM YOUR MESSIAH!!!
Click to expand...

Lol no.

Go save someone else.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Shut up Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> I speak the truth you!
> 
> 
> I AM YOUR MESSIAH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Que?
Click to expand...

Hub don't know the meaning of big words.


----------



## Hub12

nou

Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD


I wanna brawl. :'(


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD


Atleast I know what it means....


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl. :'(
Click to expand...

We don't want the likes of you and your Lagfi screwing us up >


Your messiah has spoken.


----------



## Hub12

Horus, Silvah, Yesz?


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl. :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want the likes of you and your Lagfi screwing us up >
> 
> 
> Your messiah has spoken.
Click to expand...

You're not a saviour, fool.

That's Superman's job.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl. :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want the likes of you and your Lagfi screwing us up >
> 
> 
> Your messiah has spoken.
Click to expand...

mah lagfi?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl. :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want the likes of you and your Lagfi screwing us up >
> 
> 
> Your messiah has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not a saviour, fool.
> 
> That's Superman's job.
Click to expand...

Superman is a myth :l

So i iz your messiah ^_^

and yes Hub if silver wants too


----------



## Hub12

SILVAH, YES?!


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nou
> 
> Brawl, Silvah and Daveh? BD
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl. :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want the likes of you and your Lagfi screwing us up >
> 
> 
> Your messiah has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not a saviour, fool.
> 
> That's Superman's job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Superman is a myth :l
> 
> So i iz your messiah ^_^
> 
> and yes Hub if silver wants too
Click to expand...

LIEZ!


----------



## Hub12

SILVAH?!

YES?!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SILVAH?!
> 
> YES?!


Give him a sec, he's going to go check all his pokemon 

He needs to find a sacrifice for his messiah. coughMEcough


----------



## Hub12

Gah. Nevermind.

Brawling with a couple other friends.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus, silver, brawl? 
i switched my connection, hrous, so it should be back to good like when i first brawled you.


----------



## John102

guys, mike doesn't actually have any lag anymore, I brawled him earlier.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> guys, mike doesn't actually have any lag anymore, I brawled him earlier.


----------



## Horus

LIEZ

Your messiah has spoken


----------



## Hub12

HOOFASA!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOOFASA!


....wut


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOOFASA!
> 
> 
> 
> ....wut
Click to expand...

I believe he meant THIS.


----------



## Hub12

HOOFOOSA!


----------



## Rust

So, I still need to be on this =]

Does anyone (other than Trela, lol) want to Brawl? ^_^


----------



## Slido

So apperently there was some tourny goin on that i didnt know about but was signed up for, and my first opponent is HUB!!!!!!! Lets get this over with ASAP.


----------



## Hub12

The person you are trying to reach is not here.

Please leave a message after the beep


___________________________
*Beep*


----------



## John102

Rust said:
			
		

> So, I still need to be on this =]
> 
> Does anyone (other than Trela, lol) want to Brawl? ^_^


I will.


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> So apperently there was some tourny goin on that i didnt know about but was signed up for, and my first opponent is HUB!!!!!!! Lets get this over with ASAP.


Just has impatient has Trela...

coughclonecough


----------



## Slido

Horus said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apperently there was some tourny goin on that i didnt know about but was signed up for, and my first opponent is HUB!!!!!!! Lets get this over with ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Just has impatient has Trela...
> 
> coughclonecough
Click to expand...

I'm a busy man my friend, with work, friends, and other games (like monster hunter, which i play with my friends) I dont have ALL the time in the world.


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> The person you are trying to reach is not here.
> 
> Please leave a message after the beep
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> *Beep*


^^^


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apperently there was some tourny goin on that i didnt know about but was signed up for, and my first opponent is HUB!!!!!!! Lets get this over with ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Just has impatient has Trela...
> 
> coughclonecough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a busy man my friend, with work, friends, and other games (like monster hunter, which i play with my friends) I dont have ALL the time in the world.
Click to expand...

>_>

Busy like Trela....

coughclonecough


----------



## Slido

Hmm...that last post sounded pretty *censored.1.3*ish :/. Either way, IM WAITING FOR YOU HUB!!!!!


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  is not here

Please leave a message after the beep


______________________________ *Beep*


----------



## Slido

I'm guessing you give up then? lol


----------



## Horus

Slido said:
			
		

> Hmm...that last post sounded pretty *censored.1.3*ish :/. Either way, IM WAITING FOR YOU HUB!!!!!


We like messing with Slido ;D


----------



## Slido

Horus said:
			
		

> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...that last post sounded pretty *censored.1.3*ish :/. Either way, IM WAITING FOR YOU HUB!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We like messing with Slido ;D
Click to expand...

APPERENTLY -.-


----------



## Hub12

Slido said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...that last post sounded pretty *censored.1.3*ish :/. Either way, IM WAITING FOR YOU HUB!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We like messing with Slido ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> APPERENTLY -.-
Click to expand...

It r fun.


----------



## Silverstorms

I have a new hobby.

Letting CPUs kill me.....


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have a new hobby.
> 
> Letting CPUs kill me.....


Sounds fun


----------



## Rust

I still want some competitive 1 on 1's =[


----------



## bcb

I WANT TO BRAWL YOU SLIDO.

Oops, Caps Lock.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I WANT TO BRAWL YOU SLIDO.
> 
> Oops, Caps Lock.


I brawled him ;D


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO BRAWL YOU SLIDO.
> 
> Oops, Caps Lock.
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled him ;D
Click to expand...

brawl horus... Please


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO BRAWL YOU SLIDO.
> 
> Oops, Caps Lock.
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled him ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl horus... Please
Click to expand...

Nah


But i will go online ;D


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO BRAWL YOU SLIDO.
> 
> Oops, Caps Lock.
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled him ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl horus... Please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah
> 
> 
> But i will go online ;D
Click to expand...

brawl me man come on.. we've never brawled. Horus is it that u think i suck??


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO BRAWL YOU SLIDO.
> 
> Oops, Caps Lock.
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled him ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl horus... Please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah
> 
> 
> But i will go online ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl me man come on.. we've never brawled. Horus is it that u think i suck??
Click to expand...

Something like that ;D


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> brawl horus... Please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah
> 
> 
> But i will go online ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl me man come on.. we've never brawled. Horus is it that u think i suck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something like that ;D
Click to expand...

well brawl me so i can show you otherwise.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah
> 
> 
> But i will go online ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl me man come on.. we've never brawled. Horus is it that u think i suck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something like that ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well brawl me so i can show you otherwise.
Click to expand...

Well based on what I remember from the 1st time i brawled you, you annoyed me so no thx


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> brawl me man come on.. we've never brawled. Horus is it that u think i suck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something like that ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well brawl me so i can show you otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well based on what I remember from the 1st time i brawled you, you annoyed me so no thx
Click to expand...

when have we ever brawled... :r


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well brawl me so i can show you otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well based on what I remember from the 1st time i brawled you, you annoyed me so no thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when have we ever brawled... :r
Click to expand...

like once with hub or something


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well brawl me so i can show you otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well based on what I remember from the 1st time i brawled you, you annoyed me so no thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when have we ever brawled... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like once with hub or something
Click to expand...

horus i'll tell you this right now WE'VE NEVER BRAWLED BEFORE. ok besides i've never brawled hub either.


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well based on what I remember from the 1st time i brawled you, you annoyed me so no thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when have we ever brawled... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like once with hub or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus i'll tell you this right now WE'VE NEVER BRAWLED BEFORE. ok besides i've never brawled hub either.
Click to expand...

I brawled you in a FFA and i remember it.

stop bothering me >:l


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> when have we ever brawled... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like once with hub or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus i'll tell you this right now WE'VE NEVER BRAWLED BEFORE. ok besides i've never brawled hub either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brawled you in a FFA and i remember it.
> 
> stop bothering me >:l
Click to expand...

whatever i'll leave you alone.. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> like once with hub or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> horus i'll tell you this right now WE'VE NEVER BRAWLED BEFORE. ok besides i've never brawled hub either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brawled you in a FFA and i remember it.
> 
> stop bothering me >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever i'll leave you alone.. :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

Good girl.


----------



## Cyber85

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> horus i'll tell you this right now WE'VE NEVER BRAWLED BEFORE. ok besides i've never brawled hub either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I brawled you in a FFA and i remember it.
> 
> stop bothering me >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever i'll leave you alone.. :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl.
Click to expand...

im not a girl u *censored.7.6*


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I brawled you in a FFA and i remember it.
> 
> stop bothering me >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever i'll leave you alone.. :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not a girl u *censored.7.6*
Click to expand...

Orly


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> whatever i'll leave you alone.. :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not a girl u *censored.7.6*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
Click to expand...

oh, horus, and your anus ways.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not a girl u *censored.7.6*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, horus, and your anus ways.
Click to expand...

 ^_^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Someone brawl FFA with my friend? o:


----------



## Horus

Ohkay ryu 

You hosting?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Yes, but xYoh said only 3 people. D:


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Yes, but xYoh said only 3 people. D:


>:l

nvm then >_>


----------



## PINGAS

im better tnen coffee wit sn@ke :l


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PINGAS said:
			
		

> im better tnen coffee wit sn@ke :l


Hax.


----------



## Rust

Needs some Brawls to wake up D=


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Needs some Brawls to wake up D=


ill brawl. just please dont leave so early. >_>


----------



## Rust

I'll stay this time lol

Sorry for the late response =[


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> I'll stay this time lol
> 
> Sorry for the late response =[


alright, ok. I'm going online. you host.


----------



## cornymikey

im gonna practice my rob.


----------



## Rust

Also, I have three stages on random, so if we get FD then blame random, not me =[

Room's up =]


----------



## John102

imma join =D


----------



## Suaure

I could take this thread over with my Falco. How do I join?


----------



## John102

john102 said:
			
		

> imma join =D


kay, maybe not....

anyone want to brawl?

greenstorms?hub?


----------



## Hub12

PINGAS said:
			
		

> im better tnen coffee wit sn@ke :l


GAH.

Orlynoa? 

D:


----------



## Deleted User

whats going on?


----------



## John102

frogbomb12 said:
			
		

> whats going on?


hub's pwning newbs.


----------



## Suaure

john102 said:
			
		

> frogbomb12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> hub's pwning newbs.
Click to expand...

hub gud?


----------



## John102

Suaure said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogbomb12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> hub's pwning newbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub gud?
Click to expand...

pretty good.


----------



## Silverstorms

Suaure said:
			
		

> I could take this thread over with my Falco. How do I join?


Yes, totally...


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could take this thread over with my Falco. How do I join?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, totally...
Click to expand...

silva, brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could take this thread over with my Falco. How do I join?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, totally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silva, brawl?
Click to expand...

Nahhhhhhh......


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could take this thread over with my Falco. How do I join?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, totally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silva, brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nahhhhhhh......
Click to expand...

kk,

*goes to aib*


----------



## cornymikey

GGz, rust. I was tired of getting whooped.


----------



## Rust

Good games, Mike ^_^

As you can see, I'm not ALL talk D=


----------



## cornymikey

Rust said:
			
		

> Good games, Mike ^_^
> 
> As you can see, I'm not ALL talk D=


I know, I never accused you of being bad. 
I cant seem to beat your jiggly, but your bowser got whooped.


----------



## Rust

Damn heavyweight ;_;

I'll be able to Brawl (maybe) in twenty minutes, will there be any challengers? *coughsilvercough*


----------



## Silverstorms

Rust said:
			
		

> Damn heavyweight ;_;
> 
> I'll be able to Brawl (maybe) in twenty minutes, will there be any challengers? *coughsilvercough*


Not at 3am.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn heavyweight ;_;
> 
> I'll be able to Brawl (maybe) in twenty minutes, will there be any challengers? *coughsilvercough*
> 
> 
> 
> Not at 3am.
Click to expand...

its 3 AM over there?!?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn heavyweight ;_;
> 
> I'll be able to Brawl (maybe) in twenty minutes, will there be any challengers? *coughsilvercough*
> 
> 
> 
> Not at 3am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its 3 AM over there?!?
Click to expand...

It was when Rust posted.

It's 3:40pm now.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn heavyweight ;_;
> 
> I'll be able to Brawl (maybe) in twenty minutes, will there be any challengers? *coughsilvercough*
> 
> 
> 
> Not at 3am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its 3 AM over there?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was when Rust posted.
> 
> It's 3:40pm now.
Click to expand...

ohhh.


----------



## Hub12

Mikey fail.


----------



## Rust

Then soon, Silver? =]


----------



## Hub12

We need a serious update.


----------



## Horus

Yeah, I'm suppose to be #1 now


----------



## Trela

This is gonna be updated soon.

Did ANYTHING happen while I was gone? Did a new player rise up and destroy everyone? Or perhaps Silver got pissed at Djman and took his place back? Anything!?


----------



## bcb

Waluigi beat Mikey in a pool match. :L


----------



## bcb

...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.

Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*


----------



## Horus

<big><big>WHAT THE *censored.3.0*!</big></big>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/taVleWrKAlE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/taVleWrKAlE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big>WHAT THE *censored.3.0*!</big></big>
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/taVleWrKAlE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/taVleWrKAlE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


holy *censored.2.0*


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big>WHAT THE *censored.3.0*!</big></big>
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/taVleWrKAlE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/taVleWrKAlE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


lol, seen it.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.
> 
> Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*


what? I beat you in Corruptions Demise. 
So techinically, I should have your spot, but it ended. :O
and I was just about to brawl silver, and now I have no chance of getting his spot. cuz silver never plays. ass. -_-


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.
> 
> Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*
> 
> 
> 
> what? I beat you in Corruptions Demise.
> So techinically, I should have your spot, but it ended. :O
> and I was just about to brawl silver, and now I have no chance of getting his spot. cuz silver never plays. ass. -_-
Click to expand...

You calling me an ass for switching to a better game? Pathetic....


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.
> 
> Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*
> 
> 
> 
> what? I beat you in Corruptions Demise.
> So techinically, I should have your spot, but it ended. :O
> and I was just about to brawl silver, and now I have no chance of getting his spot. cuz silver never plays. ass. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling me an ass for switching to a better game? Pathetic....
Click to expand...

How is mario kart better
heres 8 reasons why mario kart is bad 
1. No story mode or mission mode
2. Only mario characters ( Maybe cameos k thnx bai )
3.Less items and no ability to turn certain ones of
4. Less game modes
5. No rotation mode or tourney mode ( i need this  )
6.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to casual
7. Why didnt they keep the option to have 2 people per kart
8.  Too many hackers online!
9.OVER RATED!

Theres only one way mario kart could be better than brawl and thats the online

Reasons why brawl pwns mario kart
1. Not as casual
2. other nintebdo chracters
3. A adventure mode, All star, Classic mode, Stadium and others
4. More items nad option too turn certain ones off
5. Stage maker
6. Can change control options! + Names
7.Hacks online can not be seen by other players meaning you cant get banned as easy
8. Much more hack support
9.Photos replays
10. also more ways to play like hwo people made a way to play football and other games with brawl


----------



## Silverstorms

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.
> 
> Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*
> 
> 
> 
> what? I beat you in Corruptions Demise.
> So techinically, I should have your spot, but it ended. :O
> and I was just about to brawl silver, and now I have no chance of getting his spot. cuz silver never plays. ass. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling me an ass for switching to a better game? Pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is mario kart better
> heres 8 reasons why mario kart is bad
> 1. No story mode or mission mode
> 2. Only mario characters ( Maybe cameos k thnx bai )
> 3.Less items and no ability to turn certain ones of
> 4. Less game modes
> 5. No rotation mode or tourney mode ( i need this  )
> 6.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to casual
> 7. Why didnt they keep the option to have 2 people per kart
> 8.  Too many hackers online!
> 9.OVER RATED!
> 
> Theres only one way mario kart could be better than brawl and thats the online
> 
> Reasons why brawl pwns mario kart
> 1. Not as casual
> 2. other nintebdo chracters
> 3. A adventure mode, All star, Classic mode, Stadium and others
> 4. More items nad option too turn certain ones off
> 5. Stage maker
> 6. Can change control options! + Names
> 7.Hacks online can not be seen by other players meaning you cant get banned as easy
> 8. Much more hack support
> 9.Photos replays
> 10. also more ways to play like hwo people made a way to play football and other games with brawl
Click to expand...

1. Brawl's failed. So that's a good thing.
2. Your point?
3. Real men play with items. Brawl players don't
4. Competitive MK has 3 modes - Clan war, FFA and Battle. That's one more than Brawl
5. People create their own brackets in tourneys
6. I laugh at your ignorance
7. WHERE'S MEWTWO?!!?!?!?
8. They're fun <3
9. Says the Brawl player....

1. Explain?
2. Again, what is your point?
3. Balloon Battle, Coin Runners, Competitions, Time Trials...
4. All of which you don't use in tournies
5. We can hack that
6. MK has 4 control options and twice as much room for letter in your name
7. Wait, now you LIKE the hackers?
8. MK hax > Brawl hax. Comparing them is like comparing Meta Knight to Ganondorf *coughtierscough*
9. Screenshots Capture card
10. You can do that in Mario Kart, to a certain extent.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.
> 
> Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*
> 
> 
> 
> what? I beat you in Corruptions Demise.
> So techinically, I should have your spot, but it ended. :O
> and I was just about to brawl silver, and now I have no chance of getting his spot. cuz silver never plays. ass. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling me an ass for switching to a better game? Pathetic....
Click to expand...

no, I'm just saying that it's ass that I can never take my rightful spot.
YA NO I IS BETTR DEN U.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what you need is a list of every upset that's happened TBT-wise.
> 
> Maybe even a rival list. *Cough* Mikey and me. *Cough*
> 
> 
> 
> what? I beat you in Corruptions Demise.
> So techinically, I should have your spot, but it ended. :O
> and I was just about to brawl silver, and now I have no chance of getting his spot. cuz silver never plays. ass. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling me an ass for switching to a better game? Pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is mario kart better
> heres 8 reasons why mario kart is bad
> 1. No story mode or mission mode
> 2. Only mario characters ( Maybe cameos k thnx bai )
> 3.Less items and no ability to turn certain ones of
> 4. Less game modes
> 5. No rotation mode or tourney mode ( i need this  )
> 6.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to casual
> 7. Why didnt they keep the option to have 2 people per kart
> 8.  Too many hackers online!
> 9.OVER RATED!
> 
> Theres only one way mario kart could be better than brawl and thats the online
> 
> Reasons why brawl pwns mario kart
> 1. Not as casual
> 2. other nintebdo chracters
> 3. A adventure mode, All star, Classic mode, Stadium and others
> 4. More items nad option too turn certain ones off
> 5. Stage maker
> 6. Can change control options! + Names
> 7.Hacks online can not be seen by other players meaning you cant get banned as easy
> 8. Much more hack support
> 9.Photos replays
> 10. also more ways to play like hwo people made a way to play football and other games with brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Brawl's failed. So that's a good thing.
> 2. Your point?
> 3. Real men play with items. Brawl players don't
> 4. Competitive MK has 3 modes - Clan war, FFA and Battle. That's one more than Brawl
> 5. People create their own brackets in tourneys
> 6. I laugh at your ignorance
> 7. WHERE'S MEWTWO?!!?!?!?
> 8. They're fun <3
> 9. Says the Brawl player....
> 
> 1. Explain?
> 2. Again, what is your point?
> 3. Balloon Battle, Coin Runners, Competitions, Time Trials...
> 4. All of which you don't use in tournies
> 5. We can hack that
> 6. MK has 4 control options and twice as much room for letter in your name
> 7. Wait, now you LIKE the hackers?
> 8. MK hax > Brawl hax. Comparing them is like comparing Meta Knight to Ganondorf *coughtierscough*
> 9. Screenshots Capture card
> 10. You can do that in Mario Kart, to a certain extent.
Click to expand...

My turn for the list you silverass

MKW sucks because...
1: You could be the best at the game but you can't stop a Blue Shell from hitting you two seconds before the finish line.
2. Drift or you suck
3. Luck with items or your failed
4. The better you are the more annoying it is.
5. No skill involved (Give me a video of MKW with skill to take this off)
6. Unfair advantage if you do hack. (There is no way to gain an unfair advantage with hacking over Wi-Fi)
7. Drag items or you get raped.
8. Too easy to unlock everything.
9. Only fun is on WiFi after beating Mirror Mode.

Things I admit about Brawl...
1: MK is too good.
2: WiFi has terrible lag sometimes
3. Always a slight lag in WiFi
4. Game could be a lot better but more or less Nintendo's fault instead of the makers


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You calling me an ass for switching to a better game? Pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is mario kart better
> heres 8 reasons why mario kart is bad
> 1. No story mode or mission mode
> 2. Only mario characters ( Maybe cameos k thnx bai )
> 3.Less items and no ability to turn certain ones of
> 4. Less game modes
> 5. No rotation mode or tourney mode ( i need this  )
> 6.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to casual
> 7. Why didnt they keep the option to have 2 people per kart
> 8.  Too many hackers online!
> 9.OVER RATED!
> 
> Theres only one way mario kart could be better than brawl and thats the online
> 
> Reasons why brawl pwns mario kart
> 1. Not as casual
> 2. other nintebdo chracters
> 3. A adventure mode, All star, Classic mode, Stadium and others
> 4. More items nad option too turn certain ones off
> 5. Stage maker
> 6. Can change control options! + Names
> 7.Hacks online can not be seen by other players meaning you cant get banned as easy
> 8. Much more hack support
> 9.Photos replays
> 10. also more ways to play like hwo people made a way to play football and other games with brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Brawl's failed. So that's a good thing.
> 2. Your point?
> 3. Real men play with items. Brawl players don't
> 4. Competitive MK has 3 modes - Clan war, FFA and Battle. That's one more than Brawl
> 5. People create their own brackets in tourneys
> 6. I laugh at your ignorance
> 7. WHERE'S MEWTWO?!!?!?!?
> 8. They're fun <3
> 9. Says the Brawl player....
> 
> 1. Explain?
> 2. Again, what is your point?
> 3. Balloon Battle, Coin Runners, Competitions, Time Trials...
> 4. All of which you don't use in tournies
> 5. We can hack that
> 6. MK has 4 control options and twice as much room for letter in your name
> 7. Wait, now you LIKE the hackers?
> 8. MK hax > Brawl hax. Comparing them is like comparing Meta Knight to Ganondorf *coughtierscough*
> 9. Screenshots Capture card
> 10. You can do that in Mario Kart, to a certain extent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My turn for the list you silverass
> 
> MKW sucks because...
> 1: You could be the best at the game but you can't stop a Blue Shell from hitting you two seconds before the finish line.
> 2. Drift or you suck
> 3. Luck with items or your failed
> 4. The better you are the more annoying it is.
> 5. No skill involved (Give me a video of MKW with skill to take this off)
> 6. Unfair advantage if you do hack. (There is no way to gain an unfair advantage with hacking over Wi-Fi)
> 7. Drag items or you get raped.
> 8. Too easy to unlock everything.
> 9. Only fun is on WiFi after beating Mirror Mode.
> 
> Things I admit about Brawl...
> 1: MK is too good.
> 2: WiFi has terrible lag sometimes
> 3. Always a slight lag in WiFi
> 4. Game could be a lot better but more or less Nintendo's fault instead of the makers
Click to expand...

1. Technically, you can.
2. Use B button or you suck
3. You don't need item luck to win. You don't need bad luck to lose. Skill is always a factor.
4. That's psychological and is true for most games.
5. If no skill was involved, you would not get landslide victories like this.
6. Hackers are easily caught due to item limitations.
7. Smart people can use the tracks walls to avoid red shells.
8. So is Brawl...
9. So is Brawl...


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How is mario kart better
> heres 8 reasons why mario kart is bad
> 1. No story mode or mission mode
> 2. Only mario characters ( Maybe cameos k thnx bai )
> 3.Less items and no ability to turn certain ones of
> 4. Less game modes
> 5. No rotation mode or tourney mode ( i need this  )
> 6.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to casual
> 7. Why didnt they keep the option to have 2 people per kart
> 8.  Too many hackers online!
> 9.OVER RATED!
> 
> Theres only one way mario kart could be better than brawl and thats the online
> 
> Reasons why brawl pwns mario kart
> 1. Not as casual
> 2. other nintebdo chracters
> 3. A adventure mode, All star, Classic mode, Stadium and others
> 4. More items nad option too turn certain ones off
> 5. Stage maker
> 6. Can change control options! + Names
> 7.Hacks online can not be seen by other players meaning you cant get banned as easy
> 8. Much more hack support
> 9.Photos replays
> 10. also more ways to play like hwo people made a way to play football and other games with brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Brawl's failed. So that's a good thing.
> 2. Your point?
> 3. Real men play with items. Brawl players don't
> 4. Competitive MK has 3 modes - Clan war, FFA and Battle. That's one more than Brawl
> 5. People create their own brackets in tourneys
> 6. I laugh at your ignorance
> 7. WHERE'S MEWTWO?!!?!?!?
> 8. They're fun <3
> 9. Says the Brawl player....
> 
> 1. Explain?
> 2. Again, what is your point?
> 3. Balloon Battle, Coin Runners, Competitions, Time Trials...
> 4. All of which you don't use in tournies
> 5. We can hack that
> 6. MK has 4 control options and twice as much room for letter in your name
> 7. Wait, now you LIKE the hackers?
> 8. MK hax > Brawl hax. Comparing them is like comparing Meta Knight to Ganondorf *coughtierscough*
> 9. Screenshots Capture card
> 10. You can do that in Mario Kart, to a certain extent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My turn for the list you silverass
> 
> MKW sucks because...
> 1: You could be the best at the game but you can't stop a Blue Shell from hitting you two seconds before the finish line.
> 2. Drift or you suck
> 3. Luck with items or your failed
> 4. The better you are the more annoying it is.
> 5. No skill involved (Give me a video of MKW with skill to take this off)
> 6. Unfair advantage if you do hack. (There is no way to gain an unfair advantage with hacking over Wi-Fi)
> 7. Drag items or you get raped.
> 8. Too easy to unlock everything.
> 9. Only fun is on WiFi after beating Mirror Mode.
> 
> Things I admit about Brawl...
> 1: MK is too good.
> 2: WiFi has terrible lag sometimes
> 3. Always a slight lag in WiFi
> 4. Game could be a lot better but more or less Nintendo's fault instead of the makers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Technically, you can.
> 2. Use B button or you suck
> 3. You don't need item luck to win. You don't need bad luck to lose. Skill is always a factor.
> 4. That's psychological and is true for most games.
> 5. If no skill was involved, you would not get landslide victories like this.
> 6. Hackers are easily caught due to item limitations.
> 7. Smart people can use the tracks walls to avoid red shells.
> 8. So is Brawl...
> 9. So is Brawl...
Click to expand...

gamecube controller is 4 losers. BRAWL ME SILVER


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How is mario kart better
> heres 8 reasons why mario kart is bad
> 1. No story mode or mission mode
> 2. Only mario characters ( Maybe cameos k thnx bai )
> 3.Less items and no ability to turn certain ones of
> 4. Less game modes
> 5. No rotation mode or tourney mode ( i need this  )
> 6.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to casual
> 7. Why didnt they keep the option to have 2 people per kart
> 8.  Too many hackers online!
> 9.OVER RATED!
> 
> Theres only one way mario kart could be better than brawl and thats the online
> 
> Reasons why brawl pwns mario kart
> 1. Not as casual
> 2. other nintebdo chracters
> 3. A adventure mode, All star, Classic mode, Stadium and others
> 4. More items nad option too turn certain ones off
> 5. Stage maker
> 6. Can change control options! + Names
> 7.Hacks online can not be seen by other players meaning you cant get banned as easy
> 8. Much more hack support
> 9.Photos replays
> 10. also more ways to play like hwo people made a way to play football and other games with brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Brawl's failed. So that's a good thing.
> 2. Your point?
> 3. Real men play with items. Brawl players don't
> 4. Competitive MK has 3 modes - Clan war, FFA and Battle. That's one more than Brawl
> 5. People create their own brackets in tourneys
> 6. I laugh at your ignorance
> 7. WHERE'S MEWTWO?!!?!?!?
> 8. They're fun <3
> 9. Says the Brawl player....
> 
> 1. Explain?
> 2. Again, what is your point?
> 3. Balloon Battle, Coin Runners, Competitions, Time Trials...
> 4. All of which you don't use in tournies
> 5. We can hack that
> 6. MK has 4 control options and twice as much room for letter in your name
> 7. Wait, now you LIKE the hackers?
> 8. MK hax > Brawl hax. Comparing them is like comparing Meta Knight to Ganondorf *coughtierscough*
> 9. Screenshots Capture card
> 10. You can do that in Mario Kart, to a certain extent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My turn for the list you silverass
> 
> MKW sucks because...
> 1: You could be the best at the game but you can't stop a Blue Shell from hitting you two seconds before the finish line.
> 2. Drift or you suck
> 3. Luck with items or your failed
> 4. The better you are the more annoying it is.
> 5. No skill involved (Give me a video of MKW with skill to take this off)
> 6. Unfair advantage if you do hack. (There is no way to gain an unfair advantage with hacking over Wi-Fi)
> 7. Drag items or you get raped.
> 8. Too easy to unlock everything.
> 9. Only fun is on WiFi after beating Mirror Mode.
> 
> Things I admit about Brawl...
> 1: MK is too good.
> 2: WiFi has terrible lag sometimes
> 3. Always a slight lag in WiFi
> 4. Game could be a lot better but more or less Nintendo's fault instead of the makers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Technically, you can.
> 2. Use B button or you suck
> 3. You don't need item luck to win. You don't need bad luck to lose. Skill is always a factor.
> 4. That's psychological and is true for most games.
> 5. If no skill was involved, you would not get landslide victories like this.
> 6. Hackers are easily caught due to item limitations.
> 7. Smart people can use the tracks walls to avoid red shells.
> 8. So is Brawl...
> 9. So is Brawl...
Click to expand...

1.Luck
2.A button or you suck
3.No, luck.
4.No, the higher the level the more other people get Red Shells and other stuff
5.Yeah you could, get a star and use before lightning and you win. Luck
6.The is, it won't matter is Brawl, no advantages.
7.Luck, if you get a wall to hide behind.
8. But you need to be good at everything in the game to do so.
9.True


----------



## Trela

From what I've heard from my Tournament friends, MKW is pretty gay. I've never played it online or competitively, so I dunno. All I know is that nearly everything Nintendo makes is stupid/gay/broken.

And if Silver doesn't want to play Brawl, he doesn't have to. If he thinks MKW is a better game, then that's ok. There's nothing wrong with that. At least he won't trip into Snake's Fsmash anymore like I did T_T


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> From what I've heard from my Tournament friends, *MKW is pretty gay.* I've never played it online or competitively, so I dunno. All I know is that nearly everything Nintendo makes is stupid/gay/broken.
> 
> And if Silver doesn't want to play Brawl, he doesn't have to. If he thinks MKW is a better game, then that's ok. There's nothing wrong with that. At least he won't trip into Snake's Fsmash anymore like I did T_T


GG Silver


----------



## djman900

I tottally lost my place in the tops, haha oh well


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard from my Tournament friends, *MKW is pretty gay.* I've never played it online or competitively, so I dunno. All I know is that nearly everything Nintendo makes is stupid/gay/broken.
> 
> And if Silver doesn't want to play Brawl, he doesn't have to. If he thinks MKW is a better game, then that's ok. There's nothing wrong with that. At least he won't trip into Snake's Fsmash anymore like I did T_T
> 
> 
> 
> GG Silver
Click to expand...

Oh noes, I have lost /sarcasm.

And either you have a warped definiton of the word "luck" or either you don't know what the word "skill" means. Avoiding red shells with walls in not luck. Stopping so you get blue shelled on a boost pad is not luck. Dodging your own clan's lightning is not luck and predicting shocks from an opposing clan is not hard.

And how the *censored.3.0* do you get more red shells if you're a better player?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard from my Tournament friends, *MKW is pretty gay.* I've never played it online or competitively, so I dunno. All I know is that nearly everything Nintendo makes is stupid/gay/broken.
> 
> And if Silver doesn't want to play Brawl, he doesn't have to. If he thinks MKW is a better game, then that's ok. There's nothing wrong with that. At least he won't trip into Snake's Fsmash anymore like I did T_T
> 
> 
> 
> GG Silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes, I have lost /sarcasm.
> 
> And either you have a warped definiton of the word "luck" or either you don't know what the word "skill" means. Avoiding red shells with walls in not luck. Stopping so you get blue shelled on a boost pad is not luck. Dodging your own clan's lightning is not luck and predicting shocks from an opposing clan is not hard.
> 
> And how the *censored.3.0* do you get more red shells if you're a better player?
Click to expand...

Everytime you win you get a higher rank from playing on WiFi so has your rank increases other players get more Red Shells, Blue Shells ECT

It's LUCK having a mushroom when you get a Blue Shell, It's LUCK having a wall to hide behind, It's LUCK having a star when someone uses Lightning, It's LUCK not falling off on Rainbow Road because someone hit you, THE GAME IS LUCK


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard from my Tournament friends, *MKW is pretty gay.* I've never played it online or competitively, so I dunno. All I know is that nearly everything Nintendo makes is stupid/gay/broken.
> 
> And if Silver doesn't want to play Brawl, he doesn't have to. If he thinks MKW is a better game, then that's ok. There's nothing wrong with that. At least he won't trip into Snake's Fsmash anymore like I did T_T
> 
> 
> 
> GG Silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes, I have lost /sarcasm.
> 
> And either you have a warped definiton of the word "luck" or either you don't know what the word "skill" means. Avoiding red shells with walls in not luck. Stopping so you get blue shelled on a boost pad is not luck. Dodging your own clan's lightning is not luck and predicting shocks from an opposing clan is not hard.
> 
> And how the *censored.3.0* do you get more red shells if you're a better player?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime you win you get a higher rank from playing on WiFi so has your rank increases other players get more Red Shells, Blue Shells ECT
> 
> It's LUCK having a mushroom when you get a Blue Shell, It's LUCK having a wall to hide behind, It's LUCK having a star when someone uses Lightning, It's LUCK not falling off on Rainbow Road because someone hit you, THE GAME IS LUCK
Click to expand...

No it's not. People who think this game is all luck must rely on luck to win and have no skill.

And what the *censored.3.0* are you on about? People don't get more powerful items when your VR/ star rank is higher. You just proved you don't know *censored.2.0* about the game. Tread lightly.


----------



## Thunder

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard from my Tournament friends, *MKW is pretty gay.* I've never played it online or competitively, so I dunno. All I know is that nearly everything Nintendo makes is stupid/gay/broken.
> 
> And if Silver doesn't want to play Brawl, he doesn't have to. If he thinks MKW is a better game, then that's ok. There's nothing wrong with that. At least he won't trip into Snake's Fsmash anymore like I did T_T
> 
> 
> 
> GG Silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes, I have lost /sarcasm.
> 
> And either you have a warped definiton of the word "luck" or either you don't know what the word "skill" means. Avoiding red shells with walls in not luck. Stopping so you get blue shelled on a boost pad is not luck. Dodging your own clan's lightning is not luck and predicting shocks from an opposing clan is not hard.
> 
> And how the *censored.3.0* do you get more red shells if you're a better player?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime you win you get a higher rank from playing on WiFi so has your rank increases other players get more Red Shells, Blue Shells ECT
> 
> It's LUCK having a mushroom when you get a Blue Shell, It's LUCK having a wall to hide behind, It's LUCK having a star when someone uses Lightning, It's LUCK not falling off on Rainbow Road because someone hit you, THE GAME IS LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not. People who think this game is all luck must rely on luck to win and have no skill.
> 
> And what the *censored.3.0* are you on about? People don't get more powerful items when your VR/ star rank is higher. You just proved you don't know *censored.2.0* about the game. Tread lightly.
Click to expand...

dis tread maek me lol

MKWii isn't all about luck, sure there are times when you win/lose just because of luck. But you really need to rely on skill and knowledge more.


----------



## Silverstorms

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*MKW is pretty gay.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I have lost /sarcasm.
> 
> And either you have a warped definiton of the word "luck" or either you don't know what the word "skill" means. Avoiding red shells with walls in not luck. Stopping so you get blue shelled on a boost pad is not luck. Dodging your own clan's lightning is not luck and predicting shocks from an opposing clan is not hard.
> 
> And how the *censored.3.0* do you get more red shells if you're a better player?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime you win you get a higher rank from playing on WiFi so has your rank increases other players get more Red Shells, Blue Shells ECT
> 
> It's LUCK having a mushroom when you get a Blue Shell, It's LUCK having a wall to hide behind, It's LUCK having a star when someone uses Lightning, It's LUCK not falling off on Rainbow Road because someone hit you, THE GAME IS LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not. People who think this game is all luck must rely on luck to win and have no skill.
> 
> And what the *censored.3.0* are you on about? People don't get more powerful items when your VR/ star rank is higher. You just proved you don't know *censored.2.0* about the game. Tread lightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dis tread maek me lol
> 
> MKWii isn't all about luck, sure there are times when you win/lose just because of luck. But you really need to rely on skill and knowledge more.
Click to expand...

What Crash said.

Luck is an aspect of most games. But 9 times out of 10, skill will prevail over luck.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*MKW is pretty gay.*
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime you win you get a higher rank from playing on WiFi so has your rank increases other players get more Red Shells, Blue Shells ECT
> 
> It's LUCK having a mushroom when you get a Blue Shell, It's LUCK having a wall to hide behind, It's LUCK having a star when someone uses Lightning, It's LUCK not falling off on Rainbow Road because someone hit you, THE GAME IS LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not. People who think this game is all luck must rely on luck to win and have no skill.
> 
> And what the *censored.3.0* are you on about? People don't get more powerful items when your VR/ star rank is higher. You just proved you don't know *censored.2.0* about the game. Tread lightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dis tread maek me lol
> 
> MKWii isn't all about luck, sure there are times when you win/lose just because of luck. But you really need to rely on skill and knowledge more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Crash said.
> 
> Luck is an aspect of most games. But 9 times out of 10, skill will prevail over luck.
Click to expand...

:OOOOOOOOOOOOO


Wow really? Dayumn I guess it was my mind, I would get to 8,000 then get bad luck and drop to 6,000

Personally I think some of the items appear way to much, I loved the previous MK games but the items seem to be so common...

I'm still waiting for you to find me a video of some guy playing MKW with skill, I need proof of this "Skill"


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*MKW is pretty gay.*
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. People who think this game is all luck must rely on luck to win and have no skill.
> 
> And what the *censored.3.0* are you on about? People don't get more powerful items when your VR/ star rank is higher. You just proved you don't know *censored.2.0* about the game. Tread lightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dis tread maek me lol
> 
> MKWii isn't all about luck, sure there are times when you win/lose just because of luck. But you really need to rely on skill and knowledge more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Crash said.
> 
> Luck is an aspect of most games. But 9 times out of 10, skill will prevail over luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Wow really? Dayumn I guess it was my mind, I would get to 8,000 then get bad luck and drop to 6,000
> 
> Personally I think some of the items appear way to much, I loved the previous MK games but the items seem to be so common...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to find me a video of some guy playing MKW with skill, I need proof of this "Skill"
Click to expand...

Skill is hard to see when compared to other players of similar skills. But I suppose you could say the people in this vid have skill:

http://www.youtube.com/v/ZqRYXxNVQ9M


----------



## Sky master

hey you missed me


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*MKW is pretty gay.*
> 
> 
> 
> dis tread maek me lol
> 
> MKWii isn't all about luck, sure there are times when you win/lose just because of luck. But you really need to rely on skill and knowledge more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Crash said.
> 
> Luck is an aspect of most games. But 9 times out of 10, skill will prevail over luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :OOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Wow really? Dayumn I guess it was my mind, I would get to 8,000 then get bad luck and drop to 6,000
> 
> Personally I think some of the items appear way to much, I loved the previous MK games but the items seem to be so common...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to find me a video of some guy playing MKW with skill, I need proof of this "Skill"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skill is hard to see when compared to other players of similar skills. But I suppose you could say the people in this vid have skill:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZqRYXxNVQ9M
Click to expand...

Oh My God

Well you proved me wrong just about 100%, so can you tell me what characters are best and why, tips with items, tips with drifting, and the jumps (like R or something for a little hop?) or even a link to something that can help me with that stuff I'll love you forever, play MKW with you if you want, support you on any Flame Wars like this and so on ._.


----------



## Horus

Update plz


----------



## Trela

Woah, woah, woah! Calm down, bud.

After me and Mikey fight!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Woah, woah, woah! Calm down, bud.
> 
> After me and Mikey fight!


;3

My name needs to be in it's rightful place :L


----------



## Trela

Edited the OP.

Congratulations to the players who made it to the List! I'm proud of yoll!

After I get back home, I'll put the Results up for ReturNable and give more information on TOMB.


----------



## bcb

Okay, here's a look at every result of a completed official tournament on TBT. I've only got Super Smash Bash, Lucario Owns You All, and ReturNable.

SSB
1. Trela - 10
2. Silverstorms - 7
3. xYoh - 6
4. Kilex - 5
5. Zay+ - 3
5. Waluigi - 3
7. Sarc - 2
7. Toonlinksmaster - 2
9. Mike - 1
9. Azila - 1
9. Hub - 1
9. Asora - 1
13. djman - 1
13. Caleb - 1
17. bcb - 1
17. kid icarus - 1
17. Abrahamman -1
17. chubsterr -1

LOYA
1. Trela - 10
2. djman - 7
3. Silverstorms - 6
4. bcb - 5
5. Kilex - 3
5. Mike - 3
7. Horus - 2
7. Ryudo - 2
9. Yetiman - 1
9. xYoh - 1
9. Hub - 1
9. Azila - 1
13. John102 - 1
13. QNT3N - 1
13. Toad Kart 64 - 1
13. Waluigi - 1
17. technoxmaniac - 1
17. Supaluigi62 -1
17. Jake 123 - 1
17. bananaoracle -1
17. xeladude - 1
17. chubsterr - 1
17. Draco Roar - 1
17. cornman64 - 1
25. Kiley-of-leafvill - 1
25. Asora - 1
25. Caleb - 1
25. Fernee - 1

ReturNable
1. Trela - 10
2. Mike - 7
3. bcb - 6
4. Horus - 5
5. Hub - 3
5. Judo - 3
7. Paladin - 2
7. Waluigi - 2
9. kid icarus - 1
9. Azila - 1
9. John102 - 1
9. Knightlordco - 1
13. Joe - 1
13. Jake -1
13. Kilex - 1
13. The JJ - 1

Total
1. Trela - 30
2. Silver - 13
3. bcb - 12
4. Mike - 11
5. Kilex - 9
6. djman - 8
7. Horus - 7
7. xYoh - 7
9. Waluigi - 6
10. Hub - 5
11. Azila - 3
11. Judo - 3
11. Zay+ - 3

This is only counting those with 3 or more points.


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol2nd.

And I won xYoh's brawl tourney, but that was before we stole TTC's Brawl community.


----------



## John102

...

If Corruptions Demise would've finished I would have placed in that one...


----------



## Hub12

But I can beat Mike.

Lol.


----------



## John102

You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.


And we can beat eachother.

So we're kinda at the same level. >.<


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> And we can beat eachother.
> 
> So we're kinda at the same level. >.<
Click to expand...

*grumbles something about being rusty*

Yeah, I guess you could say we're equal for the time being. You have gotten better though Hub.


----------



## bcb

Hahahaha... Fixed my signature.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> And we can beat eachother.
> 
> So we're kinda at the same level. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *grumbles something about being rusty*
> 
> Yeah, I guess you could say we're equal for the time being. You have gotten better though Hub.
Click to expand...

I DO GOOD.

Brawl?

Owait...


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> And we can beat eachother.
> 
> So we're kinda at the same level. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *grumbles something about being rusty*
> 
> Yeah, I guess you could say we're equal for the time being. You have gotten better though Hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO GOOD.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Owait...
Click to expand...

I'll be able to once my homework is done...I think.


----------



## Hub12

bcb, Judo is okay-ish.

He just needs to learn more skillz.

Brawl?


----------



## bcb

My personal rankings would be...

1. bcb
2. Judo
3. Mike
4. Silverstorms
5. Horus
6. John
7. Azila
2nd to Last. Hub
Last. Trela


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.


Only when he uses his MK noobness.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> My personal rankings would be...
> 
> 1. bcb
> 2. Judo
> 3. Mike
> 4. Silverstorms
> 5. Horus
> 6. John
> 7. Azila
> 2nd to Last. Hub
> Last. Trela


My would be:

1. Hub
2. Everyone else that sucks.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Only when he uses his MK noobness.
Click to expand...

Yeah, silver, I think you're the only low tier main here....


----------



## Yokie

Stupid lag... :/


----------



## John102

Wait, can everyone repost their mains for me? I want to see if anyone has changed their main...


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Wait, can everyone repost their mains for me? I want to see if anyone has changed their main...


Random button. : )


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, can everyone repost their mains for me? I want to see if anyone has changed their main...
> 
> 
> 
> Random button. : )
Click to expand...

You try that at a tourney and see where it gets you.

Hub at a tourney:
*hub picks random*
D'OH JIGGZ AGAIN!


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, can everyone repost their mains for me? I want to see if anyone has changed their main...
> 
> 
> 
> Random button. : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You try that at a tourney and see where it gets you.
> 
> Hub at a tourney:
> *hub picks random*
> D'OH JIGGZ AGAIN!
Click to expand...

I good with Jiggz.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, can everyone repost their mains for me? I want to see if anyone has changed their main...
> 
> 
> 
> Random button. : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You try that at a tourney and see where it gets you.
> 
> Hub at a tourney:
> *hub picks random*
> D'OH JIGGZ AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I good with Jiggz.
Click to expand...

Fine, ganon


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, can everyone repost their mains for me? I want to see if anyone has changed their main...
> 
> 
> 
> Random button. : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You try that at a tourney and see where it gets you.
> 
> Hub at a tourney:
> *hub picks random*
> D'OH JIGGZ AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I good with Jiggz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, ganon
Click to expand...

I'm good with him too.

I KNOW HOW TO USE EVERYONE.


----------



## bcb

I main teh Wario.
Judo mains teh Marfz.
Mike mains the homo character.
DJ mains Fox, but doesn't play anymore.
Waluigi mostly uses MK now.
Azila mains Toon Link.
Horus mains Falco.
Trela mains Roocario.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You try that at a tourney and see where it gets you.
> 
> Hub at a tourney:
> *hub picks random*
> D'OH JIGGZ AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I good with Jiggz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, ganon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with him too.
> 
> I KNOW HOW TO USE EVERYONE.
Click to expand...

You know how to be average with everyone, if you would pick a *censored.3.0*ing main you would be good.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I main teh Wario.
> Judo mains teh Marfz.
> Mike mains the homo character.
> DJ mains Fox, but doesn't play anymore.
> Waluigi mostly uses MK now.
> Azila mains Toon ]Fix'd.
> 
> And at john, yeah, but I wanna have a variety of people. :}


----------



## Silverstorms

I main your m........*censored.3.0*, random nub stole my joke.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I main your m........*censored.3.0*, random nub stole my joke.


I AM YOUR FATHER.


Brawl?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I main teh Wario.
> Judo mains teh Marfz.
> Mike mains the homo character.
> DJ mains Fox, but doesn't play anymore.
> Waluigi mostly uses MK now.
> Azila mains Toon ]Wario will never be able to touch my well spaced bairs =D
> Marf is a slightly tougher opponent for me, but my bair outspaces his fair
> teh homo character sucks for me, but is susceptible to getting wolf flashed and projectiled to death
> fox is easy to gimp for wolf
> same as mike
> I don't like playing TL....
> falco is easy to gimp for wolf as well
> Lucario is about an even matchup imo


----------



## Silverstorms

The Mother characters own you all.

'Nuff said.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The Mother characters own you all.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Mother characters are easy to gimp.


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mother characters own you all.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mother characters are easy to gimp.
Click to expand...

Your mum is easy to gimp.

And if they're so easy to gimp, how come you don't gimp them?

I want to play


----------



## bcb

Reflectors > Ness and Lucas' recoveries


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mother characters own you all.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mother characters are easy to gimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mum is easy to gimp.
> 
> And if they're so easy to gimp, how come you don't gimp them?
> 
> I want to play
Click to expand...

One bair or reflector when you're off the stage and you're gone, I just don't do it in wifi because it's hard for wolf to recover.


----------



## bcb

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Reflectors > Ness and Lucas' recoveries


Must....resist.....your mum joke.

Wario has no reflector. And everyone sucks at gimping on wifi, so ha!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflectors > Ness and Lucas' recoveries
> 
> 
> 
> Must....resist.....your mum joke.
> 
> Wario has no reflector. And everyone sucks at gimping on wifi, so ha!
Click to expand...

cept MK


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflectors > Ness and Lucas' recoveries
> 
> 
> 
> Must....resist.....your mum joke.
> 
> Wario has no reflector. And everyone sucks at gimping on wifi, so ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cept MK
Click to expand...

Hub's can't.


----------



## bcb

John, Judo wants to brawl you... You still don't have your wii?


----------



## Silverstorms

Nooooooooo, I wanna play Judo.


----------



## bcb

If John can't, sure... you can play Judo, silver.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John, Judo wants to brawl you... You still don't have your wii?


I can't play right now because I'm doing homework so I can play later.

I do have my wii though.


----------



## bcb

Judo vs. Silver it is.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflectors > Ness and Lucas' recoveries
> 
> 
> 
> Must....resist.....your mum joke.
> 
> Wario has no reflector. And everyone sucks at gimping on wifi, so ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cept MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub's can't.
Click to expand...

You haven't brawled me in awhile.

You don't know.


----------



## John102

BCB, is Judo sleeping over or something? I might be able to play later tonight if he's staying over that long.


----------



## Silverstorms

Marth has more than 3 moves.....


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Marth has more than 3 moves.....


My reaction exactly.


----------



## Silverstorms

I got tippered while taunting.....


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I got tippered while taunting.....


He tippered you and broke your sheild too.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tippered while taunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> He tippered you and broke your sheild too.
Click to expand...

He bloody tippered my Ike on the edge of Smashville at 30% and I couldn't recover


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tippered while taunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> He tippered you and broke your sheild too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bloody tippered my Ike on the edge of Smashville at 30% and I couldn't recover
Click to expand...

Stick to your earthbounds.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tippered while taunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> He tippered you and broke your sheild too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bloody tippered my Ike on the edge of Smashville at 30% and I couldn't recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick to your earthbounds.
Click to expand...

Shuddup. My PT owned.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tippered while taunting.....
> 
> 
> 
> He tippered you and broke your sheild too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bloody tippered my Ike on the edge of Smashville at 30% and I couldn't recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick to your earthbounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup. My PT owned.
Click to expand...

...I...um...err...Charizard has range.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He bloody tippered my Ike on the edge of Smashville at 30% and I couldn't recover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stick to your earthbounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup. My PT owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I...um...err...Charizard has range.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say....

All I know is, you got owned!


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your earthbounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddup. My PT owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I...um...err...Charizard has range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say....
> 
> All I know is, you got owned!
Click to expand...

...curse no johnzez...


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Shuddup. My PT owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I...um...err...Charizard has range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say....
> 
> All I know is, you got owned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...curse no johnzez...
Click to expand...

DID SOMEONE CALL?

BCB DIDN'T WIN BECAUSE HE WAS SNOW BLINDED!


----------



## Silverstorms

Mental note: own Warios with Charizard in next tourney.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Mental note: own Warios with Charizard in next tourney.


Maybe I should lrn2falco.


----------



## Palad][n

meh...
oh well


----------



## bcb

OH HAI PALLY

Wanna brawl Judo?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really rank us on just tourney results though... because we all know Mike is better than BCB and Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Only when he uses his MK noobness.
Click to expand...

thats not true and you know it.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental note: own Warios with Charizard in next tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should lrn2falco.
Click to expand...

You couldn't comprehend Falco.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental note: own Warios with Charizard in next tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should lrn2falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't comprehend Falco.
Click to expand...

:/

I can shorthop laser, and can pivot grab chaingrabs.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental note: own Warios with Charizard in next tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should lrn2falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't comprehend Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> 
> I can shorthop laser, and can pivot grab chaingrabs.
Click to expand...

I DO THAT TOO.

Trela said he's getting on brawl after he answers the questions you guys are gonna ask for when he posts his post.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental note: own Warios with Charizard in next tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should lrn2falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't comprehend Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> 
> I can shorthop laser, and can pivot grab chaingrabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO THAT TOO.
> 
> Trela said he's getting on brawl after he answers the questions you guys are gonna ask for when he posts his post.
Click to expand...

If Hub can do it, you obviously fail at Falco.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't comprehend Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
> 
> I can shorthop laser, and can pivot grab chaingrabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO THAT TOO.
> 
> Trela said he's getting on brawl after he answers the questions you guys are gonna ask for when he posts his post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hub can do it, you obviously fail at Falco.
Click to expand...

...

If you're trying to say something, *sniff*, just say it.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> I can shorthop laser, and can pivot grab chaingrabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO THAT TOO.
> 
> Trela said he's getting on brawl after he answers the questions you guys are gonna ask for when he posts his post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hub can do it, you obviously fail at Falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> If you're trying to say something, *sniff*, just say it.
Click to expand...

Trying to say what?


----------



## Trela

So...

Any questions? Lol.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Any questions? Lol.


Nope! Understood, now go get on brawl :}


----------



## bcb

..waitwut


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ..waitwut


TRELAS NOT BRAWLING US. WE'RE  NOT ON WIFI IN HIS ROOM BRWLING.


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Okay, here's a look at every result of a completed official tournament on TBT. I've only got Super Smash Bash, Lucario Owns You All, and ReturNable.
> 
> SSB
> 1. Trela - 10
> 2. Silverstorms - 7
> 3. xYoh - 6
> 4. Kilex - 5
> 5. Zay+ - 3
> 5. Waluigi - 3
> 7. Sarc - 2
> 7. Toon]LOYA[/u]
> 1. Trela - 10
> 2. djman - 7
> 3. Silverstorms - 6
> 4. bcb - 5
> 5. Kilex - 3
> 5. Mike - 3
> 7. Horus - 2
> 7. Ryudo - 2
> 9. Yetiman - 1
> 9. xYoh - 1
> 9. Hub - 1
> 9. Azila - 1
> 13. John102 - 1
> 13. QNT3N - 1
> 13. Toad Kart 64 - 1
> 13. Waluigi - 1
> 17. technoxmaniac - 1
> 17. Supaluigi62 -1
> 17. Jake 123 - 1
> 17. bananaoracle -1
> 17. xeladude - 1
> 17. chubsterr - 1
> 17. Draco Roar - 1
> 17. cornman64 - 1
> 25. Kiley-of-leafvill - 1
> 25. Asora - 1
> 25. Caleb - 1
> 25. Fernee - 1
> 
> ReturNable
> 1. Trela - 10
> 2. Mike - 7
> 3. bcb - 6
> 4. Horus - 5
> 5. Hub - 3
> 5. Judo - 3
> 7. Paladin - 2
> 7. Waluigi - 2
> 9. kid icarus - 1
> 9. Azila - 1
> 9. John102 - 1
> 9. Knightlordco - 1
> 13. Joe - 1
> 13. Jake -1
> 13. Kilex - 1
> 13. The JJ - 1
> 
> Total
> 1. Trela - 30
> 2. Silver - 13
> 3. bcb - 12
> 4. Mike - 11
> 5. Kilex - 9
> 6. djman - 8
> 7. Horus - 7
> 7. xYoh - 7
> 9. Waluigi - 6
> 10. Hub - 5
> 11. Azila - 3
> 11. Judo - 3
> 11. Zay+ - 3
> 
> This is only counting those with 3 or more points.


Quoting so Trela can see.


----------



## bcb

I'm getting on, screw livestreams.


----------



## bcb

LEMME JOIN


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> LEMME JOIN


Damn, I hit A before I hit the control stick to the left

You brought lag .-.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEMME JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I hit A before I hit the control stick to the left
> 
> You brought lag .-.
Click to expand...

...you mean Hub.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEMME JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I hit A before I hit the control stick to the left
> 
> You brought lag .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...you mean Hub.
Click to expand...

Yeah had some but it was still fun :\

and in very short bursts


----------



## cornymikey

WE SHOULD DO A LOW TIER TOURNEY. MY MARIO WILL DESTROY.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> WE SHOULD DO A LOW TIER TOURNEY. MY MARIO WILL DESTROY.









I'd like to do a Low Tier Tourney but which ranks? This isn't from Smashboards, it's from Wikipedia sense I couldn't find the Tier List on Smashboards so it's messed up. If we use this, we'll need to only allow D, E, and F or we'll be screwed if John joins if we add C, or if we add B and Trela uses his Lucario. I don't see a problem with the others.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE SHOULD DO A LOW TIER TOURNEY. MY MARIO WILL DESTROY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to do a Low Tier Tourney but which ranks? This isn't from Smashboards, it's from Wikipedia sense I couldn't find the Tier List on Smashboards so it's messed up. If we use this, we'll need to only allow D, E, and F or we'll be screwed if John joins if we add C, or if we add B and Trela uses his Lucario. I don't see a problem with the others.
Click to expand...

Instant top 3 for Silver  B)


----------



## Fontana

cornymikey said:
			
		

> WE SHOULD DO A LOW TIER TOURNEY. MY MARIO WILL DESTROY.


Definitely. It should be tiers D, E and F.


----------



## Fillfall

anyone wanna play now?


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE SHOULD DO A LOW TIER TOURNEY. MY MARIO WILL DESTROY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to do a Low Tier Tourney but which ranks? This isn't from Smashboards, it's from Wikipedia sense I couldn't find the Tier List on Smashboards so it's messed up. If we use this, we'll need to only allow D, E, and F or we'll be screwed if John joins if we add C, or if we add B and Trela uses his Lucario. I don't see a problem with the others.
Click to expand...

There are 37 characters, wolf is ranked #22, there are 21 people better than him, and 15 worse than him, I GET TO PLAY AS WOLF! I'll play as Ike if we only use  D, E, and F though...

and I think the only reason wolf is so low is because there are so many DDD's a tourneys which suck for us.


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE SHOULD DO A LOW TIER TOURNEY. MY MARIO WILL DESTROY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to do a Low Tier Tourney but which ranks? This isn't from Smashboards, it's from Wikipedia sense I couldn't find the Tier List on Smashboards so it's messed up. If we use this, we'll need to only allow D, E, and F or we'll be screwed if John joins if we add C, or if we add B and Trela uses his Lucario. I don't see a problem with the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are 37 characters, wolf is ranked #22, there are 21 people better than him, and 15 worse than him, I GET TO PLAY AS WOLF! I'll play as Ike if we only use  D, E, and F though...
> 
> and I think the only reason wolf is so low is because there are so many DDD's a tourneys which suck for us.
Click to expand...

No Wolf for you.


----------



## Trela

If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:

Ganon
Link
Falcon
Jiggs
Samus
Yoshi
Ness
Mario
Lucas
Ike
PT
Zelda
Bowser

Now, if yoll want Sonic to be in this list also, then he can be. Wolf is NOT Low Tier. Though I think they are discussing Wolf and Shiek for Low Tier in the SBR over at Smashboards. I dissagree with both of them though. Wolf is just Wolf and beats the F out of everyone. Sheik has a Ftilt Lock on almost ALL of the Low Tier characters. Bye Bye for them from Trela!

If yoll REALLY want this Tournament, when would you want it? Over Christmas Break?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:
> 
> Ganon
> ]Ness[/b]</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> Zelda
> Bowser


Instant 2nd for Silver,


----------



## Trela

Silver, you still got some competition!

Mikey (Mario)
Waluigi (Ike)
Hub (Falcon/Ganon)
Trela?

I feel a little of this "hype" now for Low Tier!


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, you still got some competition!
> 
> Mikey (Mario) - *Meh*
> Waluigi (Ike) - *PK tailwhip gimping*
> Hub (Falcon/Ganon) - *Never given me any trouble before*
> Trela? - *Well who'd you think was 1st? Hub?*
> 
> I feel a little of this "hype" now for Low Tier!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:
> 
> Ganon
> ]Ness[/b]</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> Zelda
> Bowser
> 
> 
> 
> Instant 2nd for Silver,
Click to expand...

liez. Your pokemon trainer is not even as good as mine.

Your ness and lucas are though. 

Brawl anyone? I'm leaving in an hour. :O


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, you still got some competition!
> 
> Mikey (Mario) - *Meh*
> Waluigi (Ike) - *PK tailwhip gimping*
> Hub (Falcon/Ganon) - *Never given me any trouble before*
> Trela? - *Well who'd you think was 1st? Hub?*
> 
> I feel a little of this "hype" now for Low Tier!
Click to expand...

MEH? I'll DESTROY YOU RIGHT NOW WITH MARIO. BRAWL?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> If yoll REALLY want this Tournament, when would you want it? Over Christmas Break?


...NO WAY.

I'm gonna be in Florida over Christmas break.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yoll REALLY want this Tournament, when would you want it? Over Christmas Break?
> 
> 
> 
> ...NO WAY.
> 
> I'm gonna be in Florida over Christmas break.
Click to expand...

brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yoll REALLY want this Tournament, when would you want it? Over Christmas Break?
> 
> 
> 
> ...NO WAY.
> 
> I'm gonna be in Florida over Christmas break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
Click to expand...

...sure.

I'll go Ike.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yoll REALLY want this Tournament, when would you want it? Over Christmas Break?
> 
> 
> 
> ...NO WAY.
> 
> I'm gonna be in Florida over Christmas break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sure.
> 
> I'll go Ike.
Click to expand...

ok, lemme go online


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:
> 
> Ganon
> ]Ness[/b]</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> Zelda
> Bowser
> 
> 
> 
> Instant 2nd for Silver,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez. Your pokemon trainer is not even as good as mine.
> 
> Your ness and lucas are though.
> 
> Brawl anyone? I'm leaving in an hour. :O
Click to expand...

My Charizard raped bcb's Wario  :r


----------



## Trela

I guess it'll be in Janruary then.

Sweet!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I guess it'll be in Janruary then.
> 
> Sweet!


*January...

:l


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:
> 
> Ganon
> ]Ness[/b]</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> Zelda
> Bowser
> 
> 
> 
> Instant 2nd for Silver,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez. Your pokemon trainer is not even as good as mine.
> 
> Your ness and lucas are though.
> 
> Brawl anyone? I'm leaving in an hour. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Charizard raped bcb's Wario  :r
Click to expand...

uhhh.... LUCK


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:
> 
> Ganon
> ]Ness[/b]</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> Zelda
> Bowser
> 
> 
> 
> Instant 2nd for Silver,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez. Your pokemon trainer is not even as good as mine.
> 
> Your ness and lucas are though.
> 
> Brawl anyone? I'm leaving in an hour. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Charizard raped bcb's Wario  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhhh.... LUCK
Click to expand...

Errr, no.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> liez. Your pokemon trainer is not even as good as mine.
> 
> Your ness and lucas are though.
> 
> Brawl anyone? I'm leaving in an hour. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Charizard raped bcb's Wario  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhhh.... LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errr, no.
Click to expand...

Ehhh, wat.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> liez. Your pokemon trainer is not even as good as mine.
> 
> Your ness and lucas are though.
> 
> Brawl anyone? I'm leaving in an hour. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Charizard raped bcb's Wario  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhhh.... LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errr, no.
Click to expand...

I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> My Charizard raped bcb's Wario  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhhh.... LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errr, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.
Click to expand...

Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errr, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...
Click to expand...

like when? when we did FFAs? THAT DOES NOT COUNT


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like when? when we did FFAs? THAT DOES NOT COUNT
Click to expand...

When we did One on Ones. My Mario beat yours.

:l


----------



## bcb

Silver... I didn't know the matchup. Quit bragging about it... Wario has a lack of range. :I


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like when? when we did FFAs? THAT DOES NOT COUNT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we did One on Ones. My Mario beat yours.
> 
> :l
Click to expand...

that was on FD and I killled myself on the ledge at like 40% TWICE


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like when? when we did FFAs? THAT DOES NOT COUNT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we did One on Ones. My Mario beat yours.
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was on FD and I killled myself on the ledge at like 40% TWICE
Click to expand...

Mmhmm, sure.

And it was on Battle field, *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh.... LUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errr, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...
Click to expand...

Lol, Hub said you sucked.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl your PT with my mario, NOW! For 15 minutes, I have to leave soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mario is kinda easy in my opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, Hub said you sucked.
Click to expand...

He doeeeesn't suuuuckkkk, but his Maria isssss kindaaaaa eaaaaasy.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> like when? when we did FFAs? THAT DOES NOT COUNT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we did One on Ones. My Mario beat yours.
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was on FD and I killled myself on the ledge at like 40% TWICE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmhmm, sure.
> 
> And it was on Battle field, *censored.1.2*.
Click to expand...

NO iT WASNT. THAT WAS THE FFA ON BATLEFIELD.

TOMORROW AFTERNOON, WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN THEN.

silver, you can't trust 12 year old boys girls. And you havent brawled my mario yet, mof0.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> When we did One on Ones. My Mario beat yours.
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was on FD and I killled myself on the ledge at like 40% TWICE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmhmm, sure.
> 
> And it was on Battle field, *censored.1.2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO iT WASNT. THAT WAS THE FFA ON BATLEFIELD.
> 
> TOMORROW AFTERNOON, WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN THEN.
> 
> silver, you can't trust 12 year old boys girls. And you havent brawled my mario yet, mof0.
Click to expand...

13 on Dec. 21st. *hint hint*

I'm a boy. >: (

Nope, I beat your mario.

I have school in the afternoon *censored.1.2*.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> that was on FD and I killled myself on the ledge at like 40% TWICE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmhmm, sure.
> 
> And it was on Battle field, *censored.1.2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO iT WASNT. THAT WAS THE FFA ON BATLEFIELD.
> 
> TOMORROW AFTERNOON, WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN THEN.
> 
> silver, you can't trust 12 year old boys girls. And you havent brawled my mario yet, mof0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 on Dec. 21st. *hint hint*
> 
> I'm a boy. >: (
> 
> Nope, I beat your mario.
> 
> I have school in the afternoon *censored.1.2*.
Click to expand...

no, I'm not gonna go to your house and give you a stupid present.

OMG, NO YOU DIDNT! AT LEAST NOT ON BATTLEFIELD. THAT WAS WHEN YOU USED LUIGI AND I KEPT ON EDGEGUARDING YOU UNTIL YOU HAD LIKE 169% THEN I KILLED MYSELF.

LAME. I MEAN LIKE AT 5 MY TIME.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Mmhmm, sure.
> 
> And it was on Battle field, *censored.1.2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO iT WASNT. THAT WAS THE FFA ON BATLEFIELD.
> 
> TOMORROW AFTERNOON, WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN THEN.
> 
> silver, you can't trust 12 year old boys girls. And you havent brawled my mario yet, mof0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 on Dec. 21st. *hint hint*
> 
> I'm a boy. >: (
> 
> Nope, I beat your mario.
> 
> I have school in the afternoon *censored.1.2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I'm not gonna go to your house and give you a stupid present.
> 
> OMG, NO YOU DIDNT! AT LEAST NOT ON BATTLEFIELD. THAT WAS WHEN YOU USED LUIGI AND I KEPT ON EDGEGUARDING YOU UNTIL YOU HAD LIKE 169% THEN I KILLED MYSELF.
> 
> LAME. I MEAN LIKE AT 5 MY TIME.
Click to expand...

OKAY THEN.

I DON'T WANT A PRESENT FROM YOU.

AND I BEAT YOUR MARIO. :<

wat


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> NO iT WASNT. THAT WAS THE FFA ON BATLEFIELD.
> 
> TOMORROW AFTERNOON, WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN THEN.
> 
> silver, you can't trust 12 year old boys girls. And you havent brawled my mario yet, mof0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 on Dec. 21st. *hint hint*
> 
> I'm a boy. >: (
> 
> Nope, I beat your mario.
> 
> I have school in the afternoon *censored.1.2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I'm not gonna go to your house and give you a stupid present.
> 
> OMG, NO YOU DIDNT! AT LEAST NOT ON BATTLEFIELD. THAT WAS WHEN YOU USED LUIGI AND I KEPT ON EDGEGUARDING YOU UNTIL YOU HAD LIKE 169% THEN I KILLED MYSELF.
> 
> LAME. I MEAN LIKE AT 5 MY TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY THEN.
> 
> I DON'T WANT A PRESENT FROM YOU.
> 
> AND I BEAT YOUR MARIO. :<
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

GOOD. GREAT IN FACT.

OK, BUT ALL THE TIMES YOU DID YOU WERE HACKING AND MAKING ME KILL MYSELF.

AT 5 PM TOMORROW, WE. ARE. BRAWL. ING.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>boys girls. And you havent brawled my mario yet, mof0.
> 
> 
> 
> 13 on Dec. 21st. *hint hint*
> 
> I'm a boy. >: (
> 
> Nope, I beat your mario.
> 
> I have school in the afternoon *censored.1.2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I'm not gonna go to your house and give you a stupid present.
> 
> OMG, NO YOU DIDNT! AT LEAST NOT ON BATTLEFIELD. THAT WAS WHEN YOU USED LUIGI AND I KEPT ON EDGEGUARDING YOU UNTIL YOU HAD LIKE 169% THEN I KILLED MYSELF.
> 
> LAME. I MEAN LIKE AT 5 MY TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY THEN.
> 
> I DON'T WANT A PRESENT FROM YOU.
> 
> AND I BEAT YOUR MARIO. :<
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD. GREAT IN FACT.
> 
> OK, BUT ALL THE TIMES YOU DID YOU WERE HACKING AND MAKING ME KILL MYSELF.
> 
> AT 5 PM TOMORROW, WE. ARE. BRAWL. ING.
Click to expand...

Be prepared/Ike

LOL.

Kk. Get an ambulance ready for you. :L


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>*Ness*</big></big>
> Mario
> <big>*Lucas*</big>
> Ike
> <big><big>*PT*</big></big>boys
> 
> 
> 
> no, I'm not gonna go to your house and give you a stupid present.
> 
> OMG, NO YOU DIDNT! AT LEAST NOT ON BATTLEFIELD. THAT WAS WHEN YOU USED LUIGI AND I KEPT ON EDGEGUARDING YOU UNTIL YOU HAD LIKE 169% THEN I KILLED MYSELF.
> 
> LAME. I MEAN LIKE AT 5 MY TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY THEN.
> 
> I DON'T WANT A PRESENT FROM YOU.
> 
> AND I BEAT YOUR MARIO. :<
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD. GREAT IN FACT.
> 
> OK, BUT ALL THE TIMES YOU DID YOU WERE HACKING AND MAKING ME KILL MYSELF.
> 
> AT 5 PM TOMORROW, WE. ARE. BRAWL. ING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be prepared/Ike
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Kk. Get an ambulance ready for you. :L
Click to expand...

I WILL MOF0.

I'LL BRING THE WHOLE DAMN HOSPITAL TO YOU.


----------



## Hub12

Johhhhhneh, braaawl?


----------



## Gnome

YOU'LL GET NO ******RY FROM ME.


----------



## John102

Haha, you two make me laugh.

As for low tier, I'm going Ike then since I can't play as wolf, and wtf trela, wolf and sonic are right next to each other in the ranking NOT FAIR! =p


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> If we do a Low Tier Tournament, the following characters would be allowed:
> 
> Ganon
> ]Bleh, I need to go Ness or Ike it I'm probably screwed, although Ganon and Bowser are fun :d
> 
> And if Sonic is allowed I'll use him.
> 
> Side note: I need to get up earlier, I keep missing all these posts


----------



## bcb

I'd allow Sonic. He doesn't deserve to be C Tier. Many tournies have him allowed in Low Tier.


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html

It dun work.


----------



## Palad][n

why am i not on here tho >.>

am i just too bad?


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 6 2009, 01:39:18 PM]why am i not on here tho >.>
> 
> am i just too bad?


You won like one match, ofcourse you wouldn't be on there.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html
> 
> It dun work.




Wario's S Tier in Brawl and MKWii.


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html
> 
> It dun work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's S Tier in Brawl and MKWii.
Click to expand...

wario is teir S in brawl?


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 6 2009, 01:48:57 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html
> 
> It dun work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's S Tier in Brawl and MKWii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wario is teir S in brawl?
Click to expand...

Only below Metaknight and Snake.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 6 2009, 01:48:57 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html
> 
> It dun work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's S Tier in Brawl and MKWii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wario is teir S in brawl?
Click to expand...

I'm really starting to hate you






It's spelled "Tier" btw


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html
> 
> It dun work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's S Tier in Brawl and MKWii.
Click to expand...

No, it's just the person who did it is a nub.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariokartwii.com/f7/mario-kart-wii-tier-list-56516.html
> 
> It dun work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's S Tier in Brawl and MKWii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's just the person who did it is a nub.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking I'm now choosing Wario over Waluigi now.


----------



## Elliot

We should do guides on characters in brawl o.o

And cool, Low Tier Tourney.


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> We should do guides on characters in brawl o.o
> 
> And cool, Low Tier Tourney.


We already have guides. Over at smashboards.


----------



## Horus

So

I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/

And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?


----------



## John102

No, if Sonic is allowed then Wolf should be allowed too, they're right next to each other.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> No, if Sonic is allowed then Wolf should be allowed too, they're right next to each other.


Look they were lowering Sonic anyway, it's like your mad because you can't use main but guess what? almost none of us can except Silver.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Sonic is allowed then Wolf should be allowed too, they're right next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Look they were lowering Sonic anyway, it's like your mad because you can't use main but guess what? almost none of us can except Silver.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but Trela said they were lowering Wolf into low tier too, so suck it bish D=<


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Sonic is allowed then Wolf should be allowed too, they're right next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Look they were lowering Sonic anyway, it's like your mad because you can't use main but guess what? almost none of us can except Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Trela said they were lowering Wolf into low tier too, so suck it bish D=<
Click to expand...

Deal with it, it's just Sonic


----------



## bcb

They don't allow Wolf in regular low tiers, but they allow Sonic. Hey, be thankful your not a Sheik main.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Sonic is allowed then Wolf should be allowed too, they're right next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Look they were lowering Sonic anyway, it's like your mad because you can't use main but guess what? almost none of us can except Silver.
Click to expand...

Sucks to be you guys


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if Sonic is allowed then Wolf should be allowed too, they're right next to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Look they were lowering Sonic anyway, it's like your mad because you can't use main but guess what? almost none of us can except Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks to be you guys
Click to expand...

>.>

I'm scared that I might have to fight your Ness, Ness can kill so easily


----------



## Trela

John: I said they might put Wolf in Low Tier. Inui is pretty much the only one that supports the idea that Wolf and Shiek should be Low Tier. I'll go ahead and tell you right now: That is NOT going to happen lol.

My Low Tier Ruleset comes from Xyro's for HOBO's, and for some of them, he allows Sonic. I am HORRIBLE at arguing and do not know anything about Low Tier, so if you want to talk about Low Tier stuff, go to the SBR's Official Tier List over at Smashboards.

Silver: I'll admit that your pretty cocky when it comes to Low Tier. As long as you don't troll, I'm fine with it.

Btw, does everyone agree that Sonic should be allowed? I vote yes.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I said they might put Wolf in Low Tier. Inui is pretty much the only one that supports the idea that Wolf and Shiek should be Low Tier. I'll go ahead and tell you right now: That is NOT going to happen lol.
> 
> My Low Tier Ruleset comes from Xyro's for HOBO's, and for some of them, he allows Sonic. I am HORRIBLE at arguing and do not know anything about Low Tier, so if you want to talk about Low Tier stuff, go to the SBR's Official Tier List over at Smashboards.
> 
> Silver: I'll admit that your pretty cocky when it comes to Low Tier. As long as you don't troll, I'm fine with it.
> 
> Btw, does everyone agree that Sonic should be allowed? I vote yes.


Yes, but ban the stalling thing you can do with him under a stage (You can get him out but still)


----------



## Trela

I'll make sure to ban Sonic's Homing Stalling thingy.

Now I wonder what TBT's going to do for the next couple of weeks since no one's hosting anything...


----------



## John102

I vote no because if he's in c tier and you allow him then you should allow every other character in C tier to be used as well.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll make sure to ban Sonic's Homing Stalling thingy.
> 
> Now I wonder what TBT's going to do for the next couple of weeks since no one's hosting anything...


ExBawks 

God shut up John


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure to ban Sonic's Homing Stalling thingy.
> 
> Now I wonder what TBT's going to do for the next couple of weeks since no one's hosting anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ExBawks
> 
> God shut up John
Click to expand...

I won't until I get my damn justice. I mean it doesn't make sense to allow one character from a tier go down while other characters in the tier can't. That'd be like a mid tier tourney(B and C) letting Ice Climbers come down, they're placed there for a reason.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure to ban Sonic's Homing Stalling thingy.
> 
> Now I wonder what TBT's going to do for the next couple of weeks since no one's hosting anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ExBawks
> 
> God shut up John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't until I get my damn justice. I mean it doesn't make sense to allow one character from a tier go down while other characters in the tier can't. That'd be like a mid tier tourney(B and C) letting Ice Climbers come down, they're placed there for a reason.
Click to expand...

Do you even understand how hard it is to kill with Sonic? The only ways to kill is his Fsmash, Bair, and Uair if you can combo them up that high

And even with those three attacks you need the other character to be atleast like 120%?

If anything a Ness or Ike will win this so *censored.3.0* Wolf and shutup


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I said they might put Wolf in Low Tier. Inui is pretty much the only one that supports the idea that Wolf and Shiek should be Low Tier. I'll go ahead and tell you right now: That is NOT going to happen lol.
> 
> My Low Tier Ruleset comes from Xyro's for HOBO's, and for some of them, he allows Sonic. I am HORRIBLE at arguing and do not know anything about Low Tier, so if you want to talk about Low Tier stuff, go to the SBR's Official Tier List over at Smashboards.
> 
> Silver: I'll admit that your pretty cocky when it comes to Low Tier. As long as you don't troll, I'm fine with it.
> 
> Btw, does everyone agree that Sonic should be allowed? I vote yes.


It's because, for once, I have an advantage!


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure to ban Sonic's Homing Stalling thingy.
> 
> Now I wonder what TBT's going to do for the next couple of weeks since no one's hosting anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ExBawks
> 
> God shut up John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't until I get my damn justice. I mean it doesn't make sense to allow one character from a tier go down while other characters in the tier can't. That'd be like a mid tier tourney(B and C) letting Ice Climbers come down, they're placed there for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even understand how hard it is to kill with Sonic? The only ways to kill is his Fsmash, Bair, and Uair if you can combo them up that high
> 
> And even with those three attacks you need the other character to be atleast like 120%?
> 
> If anything a Ness or Ike will win this so *censored.3.0* Wolf and shutup
Click to expand...

He can rack up damage pretty easily and has a good recovery, which is why he's in C tier.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure to ban Sonic's Homing Stalling thingy.
> 
> Now I wonder what TBT's going to do for the next couple of weeks since no one's hosting anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ExBawks
> 
> God shut up John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't until I get my damn justice. I mean it doesn't make sense to allow one character from a tier go down while other characters in the tier can't. That'd be like a mid tier tourney(B and C) letting Ice Climbers come down, they're placed there for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even understand how hard it is to kill with Sonic? The only ways to kill is his Fsmash, Bair, and Uair if you can combo them up that high
> 
> And even with those three attacks you need the other character to be atleast like 120%?
> 
> If anything a Ness or Ike will win this so *censored.3.0* Wolf and shutup
Click to expand...

Ness has a lot of killing options, but I'd say Lucas is easier to kill with. Smashed just seem to have more knockback and kill at lower percentages.

I wouldn't be surprised if an Ike lagged some wins though.


----------



## Trela

I took a look at the HOBO Ruleset for Low Tier and was like, "Sweet. This one looks good." I didn't think that anyone would argue about it because I've never had anyone argue about my Rulesets (I think). I really should've used my brain here!

I do not know anything about Low Tier, so I do not really know what to say about Sonic and C Tier characters. I think someone else should host Low Tier stuff.....SILVER!


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I took a look at the HOBO Ruleset for Low Tier and was like, "Sweet. This one looks good." I didn't think that anyone would argue about it because I've never had anyone argue about my Rulesets (I think). I really should've used my brain here!
> 
> I do not know anything about Low Tier, so I do not really know what to say about Sonic and C Tier characters. I think someone else should host Low Tier stuff.....SILVER!


Don't give me that look, I invented that look  <_<


----------



## bcb

Sonic is in almost every low tier tourney. Most people claim Sonic has been put too high, and is definately D Tier at best.

I vote Sonic to be legal.


----------



## John102

Still, if Sonic is low tier then you should allow wolf in low tier since he can't recover online.

You can't have one without the other, wherever Sonic goes wolf needs to follow.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> So
> 
> I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/
> 
> And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?


*orgasms*

YESYESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYSYEYSYESYYEYSYEYSYEYSYSES!

And I pretty much know how to use every character, so bring on any tier zone. >:3


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/
> 
> And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?
> 
> 
> 
> *orgasms*
> 
> YESYESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYSYEYSYESYYEYSYEYSYEYSYSES!
> 
> And I pretty much know how to use every character, so bring on any tier zone. >:3
Click to expand...

Hub, vote no for Sonic because we're both from VA.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/
> 
> And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?
> 
> 
> 
> *orgasms*
> 
> YESYESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYSYEYSYESYYEYSYEYSYEYSYSES!
> 
> And I pretty much know how to use every character, so bring on any tier zone. >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub, vote no for Sonic because we're both from VA.
Click to expand...

Huh?

Okay.

No for Sonic....?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/
> 
> And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?
> 
> 
> 
> *orgasms*
> 
> YESYESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYSYEYSYESYYEYSYEYSYEYSYSES!
> 
> And I pretty much know how to use every character, so bring on any tier zone. >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub, vote no for Sonic because we're both from VA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> No for Sonic....?
Click to expand...

Hub, vote yes for Sonic so you can say "You're too slow!" in match.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/
> 
> And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?
> 
> 
> 
> *orgasms*
> 
> YESYESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYSYEYSYESYYEYSYEYSYEYSYSES!
> 
> And I pretty much know how to use every character, so bring on any tier zone. >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub, vote no for Sonic because we're both from VA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> No for Sonic....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub, vote yes for Sonic so you can say "You're too slow!" in match.
Click to expand...

Uh, uh ,uh..


*brain asplodes*


So, we're voting whether or not Sonic is in the tournament...if there is one?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So
> 
> I saw this: http://www.zomganime.com/new-code-geass-projects-launch-revealed/
> 
> And I'm pretty much having an orgasm, so would anyone care for a Brawl of low tier characters?
> 
> 
> 
> *orgasms*
> 
> YESYESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYSYEYSYESYYEYSYEYSYEYSYSES!
> 
> And I pretty much know how to use every character, so bring on any tier zone. >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub, vote no for Sonic because we're both from VA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> No for Sonic....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub, vote yes for Sonic so you can say "You're too slow!" in match.
Click to expand...

No Hub vote no because Sonic because Sonic is in C tier and if one player is allowed from C tier then they all should be allowed.


----------



## Hub12

OHMIGAWD.

I'M GOOD WITH SONIC.

<big>*BUT SONIC IS NOT IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO HE IS NOT *censored.3.0*ING USABLE. YOU'RE ONLY ALLOWED TO USE THE CHARACTERS IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO SONIC IS NOT ALLOWED. IS IT THAT *censored.3.0*ING HARD?*</big>


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> OHMIGAWD.
> 
> I'M GOOD WITH SONIC.
> 
> <big>*BUT SONIC IS NOT IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO HE IS NOT *censored.3.0*ING USABLE. YOU'RE ONLY ALLOWED TO USE THE CHARACTERS IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO SONIC IS NOT ALLOWED. IS IT THAT *censored.3.0*ING HARD?*</big>


Hub's ruling is final =D


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> OHMIGAWD.
> 
> I'M GOOD WITH SONIC.
> 
> <big>*BUT SONIC IS NOT IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO HE IS NOT *censored.3.0*ING USABLE. YOU'RE ONLY ALLOWED TO USE THE CHARACTERS IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO SONIC IS NOT ALLOWED. IS IT THAT *censored.3.0*ING HARD?*</big>


Trela said there would be "D, E,and F" and maybe Sonic since he's sometimes allowed in Trela's tournies.

Vote yes, Hub. Vote yes, he IS usable.


----------



## bcb

Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHMIGAWD.
> 
> I'M GOOD WITH SONIC.
> 
> <big>*BUT SONIC IS NOT IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO HE IS NOT *censored.3.0*ING USABLE. YOU'RE ONLY ALLOWED TO USE THE CHARACTERS IN THE TIERS LISTED. SO SONIC IS NOT ALLOWED. IS IT THAT *censored.3.0*ING HARD?*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said there would be "D, E,and F" and maybe Sonic since he's sometimes allowed in Trela's tournies.
> 
> Vote yes, Hub. Vote yes, he IS usable.
Click to expand...

<big><big>*HE IS NOT TO BE *censored.3.0*ING USED.

TRELA SAID "D, E and F". IF HE INCLUDES SONIC, HE INCLUDES THE *censored.3.0*ING TIER SONIC IS IN TOO, BECAUSE THE OTHER *censored.3.0*ING CHARACTERS WILL GET LONELY. SO, IT WON'T BE A LOW TIER ANYMORE IF SONIC IS ALLOWED.
NOW SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP.*</big></big>


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I said they might put Wolf in Low Tier. Inui is pretty much the only one that supports the idea that Wolf and Shiek should be Low Tier. I'll go ahead and tell you right now: That is NOT going to happen lol.
> 
> My Low Tier Ruleset comes from Xyro's for HOBO's, and for some of them, he allows Sonic. I am HORRIBLE at arguing and do not know anything about Low Tier, so if you want to talk about Low Tier stuff, go to the SBR's Official Tier List over at Smashboards.
> 
> Silver: I'll admit that your pretty cocky when it comes to Low Tier. As long as you don't troll, I'm fine with it.
> 
> Btw, does everyone agree that Sonic should be allowed? I vote yes.


...


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.


That's what I'm sayin Hub, these guys won't listen though.

Hub and me are no though, so that's 2 to 3, but if Mike votes no, as well as Waluigi...


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: I said they might put Wolf in Low Tier. Inui is pretty much the only one that supports the idea that Wolf and Shiek should be Low Tier. I'll go ahead and tell you right now: That is NOT going to happen lol.
> 
> My Low Tier Ruleset comes from Xyro's for HOBO's, and for some of them, he allows Sonic. I am HORRIBLE at arguing and do not know anything about Low Tier, so if you want to talk about Low Tier stuff, go to the SBR's Official Tier List over at Smashboards.
> 
> Silver: I'll admit that your pretty cocky when it comes to Low Tier. As long as you don't troll, I'm fine with it.
> 
> Btw, does everyone agree that Sonic should be allowed? I vote yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

He doesn't have to follow that *censored.3.0*ing rule.


----------



## bcb

I'm pretty sure Silver would vote yes. xD


----------



## Hub12

Anyone wanna FFA?


----------



## Horus

John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.

I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Silver would vote yes. xD


I choose the "I don't give a *censored.2.0*" option.


----------



## Hub12

Anyone else?

We got me and Horus.

Silver? bcb?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Silver would vote yes. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the "I don't give a *censored.2.0*" option.
Click to expand...

That's k.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.
> 
> I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring


It's not the different character part, I would be fine with playing Ike if C tier wasn't allowed, but it's the fact that someone from c tier is allowed, so all of c tier should be allowed.


----------



## Hub12

Anyone? Dx.

Jooohn? Silllver? bccccb?


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.
> 
> I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the different character part, I would be fine with playing Ike if C tier wasn't allowed, but it's the fact that someone from c tier is allowed, so all of c tier should be allowed.
Click to expand...

If people at Smashboards say Sonic is lower then it will so it isn't in C anymore, I doubt anyone here will even use Sonic. Deal with it or get over it.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.
> 
> I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the different character part, I would be fine with playing Ike if C tier wasn't allowed, but it's the fact that someone from c tier is allowed, so all of c tier should be allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people at Smashboards say Sonic is lower then it will so it isn't in C anymore, I doubt anyone here will even use Sonic. Deal with it or get over it.
Click to expand...

If no one here will use sonic then why allow him in the first place? Give me three major low tier tourneys that have sonic in it, but not the rest of c tier, and I'll believe you.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anyone? Dx.
> 
> Jooohn? Silllver? bccccb?


I'm late joining a MK tourney because I was watching Top Gear. So no.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? Dx.
> 
> Jooohn? Silllver? bccccb?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm late joining a MK tourney because I was watching Top Gear. So no.
Click to expand...

Buh-buh-buh-buh-buh-but D:


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.
> 
> I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the different character part, I would be fine with playing Ike if C tier wasn't allowed, but it's the fact that someone from c tier is allowed, so all of c tier should be allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people at Smashboards say Sonic is lower then it will so it isn't in C anymore, I doubt anyone here will even use Sonic. Deal with it or get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If no one here will use sonic then why allow him in the first place? Give me three major low tier tourneys that have sonic in it, but not the rest of c tier, and I'll believe you.
Click to expand...

How am I suppose to find these tourneys, just look through thousands of pages at AiB or Smashboards?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.
> 
> I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the different character part, I would be fine with playing Ike if C tier wasn't allowed, but it's the fact that someone from c tier is allowed, so all of c tier should be allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people at Smashboards say Sonic is lower then it will so it isn't in C anymore, I doubt anyone here will even use Sonic. Deal with it or get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If no one here will use sonic then why allow him in the first place? Give me three major low tier tourneys that have sonic in it, but not the rest of c tier, and I'll believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I suppose to find these tourneys, just look through thousands of pages at AiB or Smashboards?
Click to expand...

IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John just play has a different character. it's not that hard.
> 
> I'll FFA, Lego Batman is really boring
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the different character part, I would be fine with playing Ike if C tier wasn't allowed, but it's the fact that someone from c tier is allowed, so all of c tier should be allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If people at Smashboards say Sonic is lower then it will so it isn't in C anymore, I doubt anyone here will even use Sonic. Deal with it or get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If no one here will use sonic then why allow him in the first place? Give me three major low tier tourneys that have sonic in it, but not the rest of c tier, and I'll believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I suppose to find these tourneys, just look through thousands of pages at AiB or Smashboards?
Click to expand...

Basically.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If people at Smashboards say Sonic is lower then it will so it isn't in C anymore, I doubt anyone here will even use Sonic. Deal with it or get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If no one here will use sonic then why allow him in the first place? Give me three major low tier tourneys that have sonic in it, but not the rest of c tier, and I'll believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I suppose to find these tourneys, just look through thousands of pages at AiB or Smashboards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically.
Click to expand...

I'm not going to do that, if you don't like it you don't need to join the tourney


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If no one here will use sonic then why allow him in the first place? Give me three major low tier tourneys that have sonic in it, but not the rest of c tier, and I'll believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I suppose to find these tourneys, just look through thousands of pages at AiB or Smashboards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to do that, if you don't like it you don't need to join the tourney
Click to expand...

In the SWF low tier tourney sonic wasn't used.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How am I suppose to find these tourneys, just look through thousands of pages at AiB or Smashboards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to do that, if you don't like it you don't need to join the tourney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the SWF low tier tourney sonic wasn't used.
Click to expand...

Thats one tourney, it depends on the tourney host I guess.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Basically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to do that, if you don't like it you don't need to join the tourney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the SWF low tier tourney sonic wasn't used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one tourney, it depends on the tourney host I guess.
Click to expand...

It was a major low tier tourney though.


----------



## bcb

HOBO 20 http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=254676

Castle Smash V http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7256414&posted=1#post7256414

Crank That Kosha Boy! http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=248248

There you go.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> HOBO 20 http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=254676
> 
> Castle Smash V http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7256414&posted=1#post7256414
> 
> Crank That Kosha Boy! http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=248248
> 
> There you go.


Yay, thanks for wasting your time bcb


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOBO 20 http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=254676
> 
> Castle Smash V http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7256414&posted=1#post7256414
> 
> Crank That Kosha Boy! http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=248248
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thanks for wasting your time bcb
Click to expand...

My pleasure.


----------



## Hub12

Trela's hosting the FFA currently.

Anyone coming?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> HOBO 20 http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=254676
> 
> Castle Smash V http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7256414&posted=1#post7256414
> 
> Crank That Kosha Boy! http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=248248
> 
> There you go.


I shut up now.

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=257444


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOBO 20 http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=254676
> 
> Castle Smash V http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7256414&posted=1#post7256414
> 
> Crank That Kosha Boy! http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=248248
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I shut up now.
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=257444
Click to expand...

Congratz, John.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOBO 20 http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=254676
> 
> Castle Smash V http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=7256414&posted=1#post7256414
> 
> Crank That Kosha Boy! http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=248248
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I shut up now.
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=257444
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratz, John.
Click to expand...

I just need to find someone to drive me....


----------



## bcb

I just played 10,000 matches.

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I just played 10,000 matches.
> 
> HOLY CRAP.


bahahaha, brawl addict.


----------



## John102

Ima try to teach my friend how to competitively brawl since no one near me really brawls competitively =/

Snake would be a good character for him to begin with...


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Ima try to teach my friend how to competitively brawl since no one near me really brawls competitively =/
> 
> Snake would be a good character for him to begin with...


Try

Snake
Marth
MK
Falco
R.O.B.
G&W
Dedede

He oughtta like one of them.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try to teach my friend how to competitively brawl since no one near me really brawls competitively =/
> 
> Snake would be a good character for him to begin with...
> 
> 
> 
> Try
> 
> Snake
> Marth
> MK
> Falco
> R.O.B.
> G&W
> Dedede
> 
> He oughtta like one of them.
Click to expand...

lol, not letting him try DDD or MK, I'll let him use anything else though.


----------



## bcb

Woah Gratz Trela on getting 12th on Texas Power Rankings


----------



## Trela

Thanks, bud!

At first, the TX Panelists put up a "fake" PR for a joke (which wasn't a very good one), but like 2 days later, they put up the real one. I was 14th (was 15th last time), but they decided to change it AGAIN, so now I'm 12th.

*is happy*


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Thanks, bud!
> 
> At first, the TX Panelists put up a "fake" PR for a joke (which wasn't a very good one), but like 2 days later, they put up the real one. I was 14th (was 15th last time), but they decided to change it AGAIN, so now I'm 12th.
> 
> *is happy*


GO DO YOUR HOMEWORK, YOUNG MAN.


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin Hub, these guys won't listen though.
> 
> Hub and me are no though, so that's 2 to 3, but if Mike votes no, as well as Waluigi...
Click to expand...

No sonic. Tiers D, E and F only. Like hub said, it's a D, E and F tournament so why put in a random character from tier C just because people say he doesn't belong there. He's been put in tier C and that's final, even if he is *censored.2.0*. So no sonic.


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin Hub, these guys won't listen though.
> 
> Hub and me are no though, so that's 2 to 3, but if Mike votes no, as well as Waluigi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sonic. Tiers D, E and F only. Like hub said, it's a D, E and F tournament so why put in a random character from tier C just because people say he doesn't belong there. He's been put in tier C and that's final, even if he is *censored.2.0*. So no sonic.
Click to expand...

But it's not a D, E, and F tier tournament.

It's a low tier tournament. Low tier characters are characters that suck, and Sonic sucks just as much as Bowser, Pokemon Trainer, and Ike. If not, more.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin Hub, these guys won't listen though.
> 
> Hub and me are no though, so that's 2 to 3, but if Mike votes no, as well as Waluigi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sonic. Tiers D, E and F only. Like hub said, it's a D, E and F tournament so why put in a random character from tier C just because people say he doesn't belong there. He's been put in tier C and that's final, even if he is *censored.2.0*. So no sonic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's not a D, E, and F tier tournament.
> 
> It's a low tier tournament. Low tier characters are characters that suck, and Sonic sucks just as much as Bowser, Pokemon Trainer, and Ike. If not, more.
Click to expand...

PT doesn't suck, Wario sucks  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin Hub, these guys won't listen though.
> 
> Hub and me are no though, so that's 2 to 3, but if Mike votes no, as well as Waluigi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sonic. Tiers D, E and F only. Like hub said, it's a D, E and F tournament so why put in a random character from tier C just because people say he doesn't belong there. He's been put in tier C and that's final, even if he is *censored.2.0*. So no sonic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's not a D, E, and F tier tournament.
> 
> It's a low tier tournament. Low tier characters are characters that suck, and Sonic sucks just as much as Bowser, Pokemon Trainer, and Ike. If not, more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PT doesn't suck, Wario sucks  :gyroidsideways:
Click to expand...

How?

How can Wario suck? He's S Tier, the only characters better than him are Meta Knight and Snake.

How can Wario possibly suck?


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, low tier brawl?

I vote no for sonic. its stupid bringing him up. And who cares about big tourneys that use him? THIS. IS. TBTTTTT.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, low tier brawl?
> 
> I vote no for sonic. its stupid bringing him up. And *who cares* about big tourneys that use him? THIS. IS. TBTTTTT.


I CARE.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, low tier brawl?
> 
> I vote no for sonic. its stupid bringing him up. And *who cares* about big tourneys that use him? THIS. IS. TBTTTTT.
> 
> 
> 
> I CARE.
Click to expand...

meh. brawl?
I'm already online. JOIN


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, low tier brawl?
> 
> I vote no for sonic. its stupid bringing him up. And *who cares* about big tourneys that use him? THIS. IS. TBTTTTT.
> 
> 
> 
> I CARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh. brawl?
> I'm already online. JOIN
Click to expand...

...

I'm using Sonic then.


----------



## Horus

Grrr

I wanted to be able to use Ike, Ness, and Sonic. I'm alright with them, Sonic's Bair is fun.

I like having options open, the other characters are very hard to use (imo) like Zelda or Lucas or they're heavy like Ganon or Bowser, so that leaves like what CF? nty


----------



## bcb

Eff... Why'd you let Hub join? LAAAAAGGGG


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Eff... Why'd you let Hub join? LAAAAAGGGG


Think of Hub like a tick, he just lags your game and doesn't do anything except sit by an edge or spam taunts.


----------



## John102

Yay, so that's

Me
Hub
Waluigi
Mike

for no sonic against

Horus
BCB
Trela

For sonic.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Yay, so that's
> 
> Me
> Hub
> Waluigi
> Mike
> 
> for no sonic against
> 
> Horus
> BCB
> Trela
> 
> For sonic.


We still got Paladin and Knightlord...and maybe Zay.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, so that's
> 
> Me
> Hub
> Waluigi
> Mike
> 
> for no sonic against
> 
> Horus
> BCB
> Trela
> 
> For sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> We still got Paladin and Knightlord...and maybe Zay.
Click to expand...

zay doesnt count. He hasnt even posted in this thing once.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, so that's
> 
> Me
> Hub
> Waluigi
> Mike
> 
> for no sonic against
> 
> Horus
> BCB
> Trela
> 
> For sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> We still got Paladin and Knightlord...and maybe Zay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zay doesnt count. He hasnt even posted in this thing once.
Click to expand...

Well if we do this Tourney during December Hub won't count because he won't be able to play in December for some reason. So he doesn't count*

I still don't see why it's that big of a deal if people can play sonic or not.

God I'm sleepy


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, so that's
> 
> Me
> Hub
> Waluigi
> Mike
> 
> for no sonic against
> 
> Horus
> BCB
> Trela
> 
> For sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> We still got Paladin and Knightlord...and maybe Zay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zay doesnt count. He hasnt even posted in this thing once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if we do this Tourney during December Hub won't count because he won't be able to play in December for some reason. So he doesn't count*
> 
> I still don't see why it's that big of a deal if people can play sonic or not.
> 
> God I'm sleepy
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Doctor

So this place has Brawl too?

Cool, I might want to play sometimes.


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.


ARE YOU A MEDIC, SIR/MADAM?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, so that's
> 
> Me
> Hub
> Waluigi
> Mike
> 
> for no sonic against
> 
> Horus
> BCB
> Trela
> 
> For sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> We still got Paladin and Knightlord...and maybe Zay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zay doesnt count. He hasnt even posted in this thing once.
Click to expand...

He'll count if he posts. He'll most likely join this. :x


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.


This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
Click to expand...

Hey.... New brawlers are ALWAYS welcome.


----------



## Palad][n

nope


----------



## Doctor

John102 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
Click to expand...

Hey son, don't call me son, k son?


----------



## Palad][n

Doctor said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
Click to expand...

i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
Click to expand...

Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not


----------



## Doctor

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
Click to expand...

Good you should.

I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
Click to expand...

OSHNAP.

but srsly r u liek gud @ bawlz 0r nut


----------



## Palad][n

Doctor said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
Click to expand...

i dont fear you.
I just think you might be 10 yrs old


----------



## Hub12

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
Click to expand...

Normal ten year olds don't type like that.

Pssssh.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't see this:


> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not



Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old


----------



## Doctor

Meh, more of the average kind of brawler. I don't really like competitive brawling.


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> Meh, more of the average kind of brawler. I don't really like competitive brawling.


Oh, so you brawl for fun?

I see...

SOMEONE RANK HIM, STAT.


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> Meh, more of the average kind of brawler. I don't really like competitive brawling.


Thanks for the honesty, we're not that competitive but we do tourneys and we know some techs and stuff from Smashboards.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, more of the average kind of brawler. I don't really like competitive brawling.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the honesty, we're not that competitive but we do tourneys and we know some techs and stuff from Smashboards.
Click to expand...

lolcompetitive


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i have a bad feeling about _this kid_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
Click to expand...

Horus, i think you're the troll here.
Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
Because I'm sick of it.


----------



## Hub12

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_.
> 
> 
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
Click to expand...

Lol.

Srsly


----------



## Doctor

I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.


----------



## Hub12

c dis keed aint s0 bead, he ashully kida gud

BECAUSE MONEY MAKES THE WORLD GO 'ROUND, EH?


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.


Soo... Your interested but just lost your skill.

...I suppose this can help you get better. Competitive brawlers that earn money by doing this have worked REALLY hard towards it.

What'cha main?


----------



## Hub12

Speaking of brawl,

FFA, anyone?


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo... Your interested but just lost your skill.
> 
> ...I suppose this can help you get better. Competitive brawlers that earn money by doing this have worked REALLY hard towards it.
> 
> What'cha main?
Click to expand...

More of an all around kinda guy.

But I'm good with Falco. BUT- My Wii got zapped so I lost my memory and I'm doing Fox/Lucas.


----------



## Hub12

SO YOU MAIN THE RANDOM BUTTON TOO?!


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo... Your interested but just lost your skill.
> 
> ...I suppose this can help you get better. Competitive brawlers that earn money by doing this have worked REALLY hard towards it.
> 
> What'cha main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of an all around kinda guy.
> 
> But I'm good with Falco. BUT- My Wii got zapped so I lost my memory and I'm doing Fox/Lucas.
Click to expand...

Oh... Falco's kinda easy to unlock then.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo... Your interested but just lost your skill.
> 
> ...I suppose this can help you get better. Competitive brawlers that earn money by doing this have worked REALLY hard towards it.
> 
> What'cha main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of an all around kinda guy.
> 
> But I'm good with Falco. BUT- My Wii got zapped so I lost my memory and I'm doing Fox/Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... Falco's kinda easy to unlock then.
Click to expand...

LOLSUBSPACE


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo... Your interested but just lost your skill.
> 
> ...I suppose this can help you get better. Competitive brawlers that earn money by doing this have worked REALLY hard towards it.
> 
> What'cha main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of an all around kinda guy.
> 
> But I'm good with Falco. BUT- My Wii got zapped so I lost my memory and I'm doing Fox/Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... Falco's kinda easy to unlock then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLSUBSPACE
Click to expand...

Actually I was talking about like 100 man brawl.

Subspace works too.


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like to see comp. brawlers to see all of their combos and whatnot. But after a 3 month period without a Wii, I lost all of my skills in Brawl. So I just became a normal player. And hey comp. brawlers earn money (sometimes), and I think it's cool; having fun to make money.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo... Your interested but just lost your skill.
> 
> ...I suppose this can help you get better. Competitive brawlers that earn money by doing this have worked REALLY hard towards it.
> 
> What'cha main?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of an all around kinda guy.
> 
> But I'm good with Falco. BUT- My Wii got zapped so I lost my memory and I'm doing Fox/Lucas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... Falco's kinda easy to unlock then.
Click to expand...

I know.

Too lazy though.

And it wasn't until recently until I got another brawl disc.

Because when my Wii got zapped it had Brawl in it.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_.
> 
> 
> 
> Good you should.
> 
> I like it when people fear me; gives me the sense of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
Click to expand...

Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SO YOU MAIN THE RANDOM BUTTON TOO?!


once again hub, even though you play "like all" the characters, you stink at 88.7% of them. Yeah.

All my sides are awesome as your mother's anus.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU MAIN THE RANDOM BUTTON TOO?!
> 
> 
> 
> once again hub, even though you play "like all" the characters, you stink at 88.7% of them. Yeah.
> 
> All my sides are awesome as your mother's anus.
Click to expand...

Not really. Only quite a few.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU MAIN THE RANDOM BUTTON TOO?!
> 
> 
> 
> once again hub, even though you play "like all" the characters, you stink at 88.7% of them. Yeah.
> 
> All my sides are awesome as your mother's anus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Only quite a few.
Click to expand...

liez.

who tis NOT awesome?


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?
Click to expand...

Woah, woah, woaaahh.

Back off, Jack.

Mods may detect flaming... Trela wouldn't like flaming here. Not one bit.


----------



## Hub12

Hey, speaking on my question,

FFA, anyone?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU MAIN THE RANDOM BUTTON TOO?!
> 
> 
> 
> once again hub, even though you play "like all" the characters, you stink at 88.7% of them. Yeah.
> 
> All my sides are awesome as your mother's anus.
Click to expand...

This. and what the hell is with your proxy, are you on your Wii Net or something? It's hard to insult you behind your back when I don't know if you're here or not


----------



## Doctor

Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.

And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO YOU MAIN THE RANDOM BUTTON TOO?!
> 
> 
> 
> once again hub, even though you play "like all" the characters, you stink at 88.7% of them. Yeah.
> 
> All my sides are awesome as your mother's anus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. and what the hell is with your proxy, are you on your Wii Net or something? It's hard to insult you behind your back when I don't know if you're here or not
Click to expand...

Hub's anonymous.


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.


UR2SLOW


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah, woah, woaaahh.
> 
> Back off, Jack.
> 
> Mods may detect flaming... Trela wouldn't like flaming here. Not one bit.
Click to expand...

nah, mods are on tbt 14.6% of the time and they check brawl threads .018% of the time.

FLAME ALL YOU WANT WHILE I SIP MY APPLE JUICE.


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.


Go ahead good sir.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> UR2SLOW
Click to expand...

lmao. Hes been secretly reading this thread a long time ago.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead good sir.
Click to expand...

I love you.


FFA anyone? :l


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love you.
> 
> 
> FFA anyone? :l
Click to expand...

proof hub is a girl.

Dammit,  nobody quote me anymore.


----------



## Doctor

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> UR2SLOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao. Hes been secretly reading this thread a long time ago.
Click to expand...

Me?

Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love you.
> 
> 
> FFA anyone? :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proof hub is a girl.
> 
> Dammit,  nobody quote me anymore.
Click to expand...

I r not. *cries*

Get on brawl Mikeh. D;


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> UR2SLOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao. Hes been secretly reading this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.
Click to expand...

lol, cool tacos.


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> UR2SLOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao. Hes been secretly reading this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shuyin

Doctor said:
			
		

> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.


D: How dare you steal the identity of the manatee! What is left for them now..


----------



## Doctor

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> UR2SLOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao. Hes been secretly reading this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, cool tacos.
Click to expand...

Tacos are my second favorite food.

HAVE YOU BEEN STALKING ME?!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, woah, calm down there Horus.
> 
> And on a side note; can I call you Walrus? Your name reminds me of one.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love you.
> 
> 
> FFA anyone? :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proof hub is a girl.
> 
> Dammit,  nobody quote me anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I r not. *cries*
> 
> Get on brawl Mikeh. D;
Click to expand...

no, I have to do my hw. I never play after 8 pm.

And I want to pogeymon battle and use my new Mt. Fuji (Typhlosion)


----------



## Horus

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.
> 
> 
> 
> D: How dare you steal the identity of the manatee! What is left for them now..
Click to expand...

%EWSDFG

That's what it's called, Manatee, can't remember that stuff.


----------



## Hub12

I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.

"CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".

I think it's a sign.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.


Of this.






I'm sorry but Google images is hilarious.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but Google images is hilarious.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

You win. Lmao.


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lmao. Hes been secretly reading this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, cool tacos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tacos are my second favorite food.
> 
> HAVE YOU BEEN STALKING ME?!
Click to expand...

hahaa. 
I like taco bell, the food is cheap, fulfilling, and may cause gas.
Just like hub's mother. HAHAAAA.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Me?
> 
> Nope. I just like Walruses, they're my second favorite animal next to Cow. They're like sea Cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, cool tacos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tacos are my second favorite food.
> 
> HAVE YOU BEEN STALKING ME?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaa.
> I like taco bell, the food is cheap, fulfilling, and may cause gas.
> Just like hub's mother. HAHAAAA.  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Your mother tasted even better.

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.


I hate the weird ads on tbt. Theres always some game ad like becoming a king and serve your castle with pictures of like anime girls and cleavage.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol, cool tacos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tacos are my second favorite food.
> 
> HAVE YOU BEEN STALKING ME?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaa.
> I like taco bell, the food is cheap, fulfilling, and may cause gas.
> Just like hub's mother. HAHAAAA.  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mother tasted even better.
> 
> OM NOM NOM NOM
Click to expand...

...wat


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the weird ads on tbt. Theres always some game ad like becoming a king and serve your castle with pictures of like anime girls and cleavage.
Click to expand...

Ad Blocker ftw

Mozilla Firefox sense `08


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the weird ads on tbt. Theres always some game ad like becoming a king and serve your castle with pictures of like anime girls and cleavage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Blocker ftw
> 
> Mozilla Firefox sense `08
Click to expand...

I have that too, but there are those weird ads below the banner.
I see one right now as I'm typing for Geek to Geek Dating. -_-


----------



## Hub12

Horus, FFA? D:


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the weird ads on tbt. Theres always some game ad like becoming a king and serve your castle with pictures of like anime girls and cleavage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Blocker ftw
> 
> Mozilla Firefox sense `08
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that too, but there are those weird ads below the banner.
> I see one right now as I'm typing for Geek to Geek Dating. -_-
Click to expand...

>.>

I see no ad whatsoever

@Hub: FFA with who else?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an ad at the bottem of TBT.
> 
> "CHANGES START WITH A GIRL".
> 
> I think it's a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the weird ads on tbt. Theres always some game ad like becoming a king and serve your castle with pictures of like anime girls and cleavage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad Blocker ftw
> 
> Mozilla Firefox sense `08
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that too, but there are those weird ads below the banner.
> I see one right now as I'm typing for Geek to Geek Dating. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> I see no ad whatsoever
> 
> @Hub: FFA with who else?
Click to expand...

Uh...
Dammit.

:l

bcb? Trela? I'll text him.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ad Blocker ftw
> 
> Mozilla Firefox sense `08
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that too, but there are those weird ads below the banner.
> I see one right now as I'm typing for Geek to Geek Dating. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> I see no ad whatsoever
> 
> @Hub: FFA with who else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...
> Dammit.
> 
> :l
> 
> bcb? Trela? I'll text him.
Click to expand...

lmao, trela gave you his phone number?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have that too, but there are those weird ads below the banner.
> I see one right now as I'm typing for Geek to Geek Dating. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> I see no ad whatsoever
> 
> @Hub: FFA with who else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...
> Dammit.
> 
> :l
> 
> bcb? Trela? I'll text him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
Click to expand...

I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I see no ad whatsoever
> 
> @Hub: FFA with who else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...
> Dammit.
> 
> :l
> 
> bcb? Trela? I'll text him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.
Click to expand...

Yupyup


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> I see no ad whatsoever
> 
> @Hub: FFA with who else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...
> Dammit.
> 
> :l
> 
> bcb? Trela? I'll text him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.
Click to expand...

trela will eventually find some small boy in his school who keeps following him.


----------



## Doctor

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...
> Dammit.
> 
> :l
> 
> bcb? Trela? I'll text him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trela will eventually find some small boy in his school who keeps following him.
Click to expand...

I thought Hub was a girl?


----------



## Horus

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trela will eventually find some small boy in his school who keeps following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Hub was a girl?
Click to expand...

He's a transsexual.


----------



## cornymikey

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trela will eventually find some small boy in his school who keeps following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Hub was a girl?
Click to expand...

nope, we're just kidding. Hes a small 12 year old boy.
oh, what I meant to say is a transsexual as well.


----------



## Hub12

Doctor said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, trela gave you his phone number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it hard to believe too, by the end of the year Hub will be living in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trela will eventually find some small boy in his school who keeps following him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Hub was a girl?
Click to expand...

I'm like Lady Gaga.


----------



## bcb

...can't FFA.

I'm doing Homework.


----------



## Hub12

Hey Trela, FFA?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey Trela, FFA?


*Waits for scolding from Trela*

:3


----------



## bcb

...Trela's gonna be mad at you Horus.... flaming and whatnawt.


----------



## Trela

.....All I have to say on the trolling topic is this: I'm going to talk to the mods about MAYBE letting me become one if it is possible. Wouldn't that be awesome!? Running around, banning Horus and only Horus 24/7  LOLOLOL jk jk! As long as you don't respond to trolls and their posts, Horus, you safe!

Imma get on Brawl in 20 mins.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> .....All I have to say on the trolling topic is this: I'm going to talk to the mods about MAYBE letting me become one if it is possible. Wouldn't that be awesome!? Running around, banning Horus and only Horus 24/7  LOLOLOL jk jk! As long as you don't respond to trolls and their posts, Horus, you safe!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl in 20 mins.


If you were to do so I'd be banned forever from TBT, I'm at 90% warning from obvious reasons


By the way, I'm not amuzed ._.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> .....All I have to say on the trolling topic is this: I'm going to talk to the mods about MAYBE letting me become one if it is possible. Wouldn't that be awesome!? Running around, banning Horus and only Horus 24/7  LOLOLOL jk jk! As long as you don't respond to trolls and their posts, Horus, you safe!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl in 20 mins.


DO IT DO IT DO IT.

But you should apply for mod. :3


----------



## bcb

Well... If ya choose to play competitively, Doctor... you can always talk to Trela for tips.

We'll be starting some new tourneys if you're interested, later.

Until then, friendlies are really fun.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Well... If ya choose to play competitively, Doctor... you can always talk to Trela for tips.
> 
> We'll be starting some new tourneys if you're interested, later.
> 
> Until then, friendlies are really fun.


Trela is like a god here so go sacrifice your sheep or your crops will wither in the fields.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....All I have to say on the trolling topic is this: I'm going to talk to the mods about MAYBE letting me become one if it is possible. Wouldn't that be awesome!? Running around, banning Horus and only Horus 24/7  LOLOLOL jk jk! As long as you don't respond to trolls and their posts, Horus, you safe!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl in 20 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT DO IT DO IT.
> 
> But you should apply for mod. :3
Click to expand...

but ppl who dont play brawl dont know him.


----------



## bcb

Anyone wanna quick friendly?

I'm only in the mood for 1v1, so first comes first serve.


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
Click to expand...

Kay son.

So, if you are interested in competitive brawl you will need to go through the initiation ceremony, son.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay son.
> 
> So, if you are interested in competitive brawl you will need to go through the initiation ceremony, son.
Click to expand...

that is to brawl hub, the weakest member of our cult.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey son, don't call me son, k son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay son.
> 
> So, if you are interested in competitive brawl you will need to go through the initiation ceremony, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is to brawl hub, the weakest member of our cult.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the infinite grab, but that can be after the brawl with hub.


----------



## Trela

Yoll act like this place is like a place of worship or something.

?!?!?!?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Yoll act like this place is like a place of worship or something.
> 
> ?!?!?!?


OH MASTA TRELA! PLEEAAASE FORGIVE ME OF MY UNHOLY SIN! WHEN I WAS BRAWLING DITTY AND TRIED A DACIT I MESSED UP AND SLIPPED ON THE BANANA!


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Horus and Trela both voted yes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin Hub, these guys won't listen though.
> 
> Hub and me are no though, so that's 2 to 3, but if Mike votes no, as well as Waluigi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sonic. Tiers D, E and F only. Like hub said, it's a D, E and F tournament so why put in a random character from tier C just because people say he doesn't belong there. He's been put in tier C and that's final, even if he is *censored.2.0*. So no sonic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's not a D, E, and F tier tournament.
> 
> It's a low tier tournament. Low tier characters are characters that suck, and Sonic sucks just as much as Bowser, Pokemon Trainer, and Ike. If not, more.
Click to expand...

I guess it's an opinion if you think he sucks or not. But I think he shouldn't be, but I don't care too much if he is in this tourney.


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this place has Brawl too?
> 
> Cool, I might want to play sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is competitive brawl son, unless you is interested in bein good at brawl I suggest you leave.
Click to expand...

It's boarderline competitve brawl, fool.




			
				Trela said:
			
		

> .....All I have to say on the trolling topic is this: I'm going to talk to the mods about MAYBE letting me become one if it is possible. Wouldn't that be awesome!? Running around, banning Horus and only Horus 24/7 LOLOLOL jk jk! As long as you don't respond to trolls and their posts, Horus, you safe!
> 
> Imma get on Brawl in 20 mins.


Good luck with that. Jermy is picky.


----------



## John102

Why is thread dead?


----------



## cornymikey

because nobodys brawling.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> because nobodys brawling.


=0

I blame exams, I have 7 next week that I'm cramming for this week....


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because nobodys brawling.
> 
> 
> 
> =0
> 
> I blame exams, I have 7 next week that I'm cramming for this week....
Click to expand...

lmao, 7? Thats overboard. Unless its like midterms or something?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because nobodys brawling.
> 
> 
> 
> =0
> 
> I blame exams, I have 7 next week that I'm cramming for this week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, 7? Thats overboard. Unless its like midterms or something?
Click to expand...

Yeah, mid terms...making me as nervous as hell to.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because nobodys brawling.
> 
> 
> 
> =0
> 
> I blame exams, I have 7 next week that I'm cramming for this week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, 7? Thats overboard. Unless its like midterms or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, mid terms...making me as nervous as hell to.
Click to expand...

whew, that stinks for you. Hope youre ready for your tests.

And isnt it a little too early for midterms?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because nobodys brawling.
> 
> 
> 
> =0
> 
> I blame exams, I have 7 next week that I'm cramming for this week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, 7? Thats overboard. Unless its like midterms or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, mid terms...making me as nervous as hell to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whew, that stinks for you. Hope youre ready for your tests.
> 
> And isnt it a little too early for midterms?
Click to expand...

Nope, next friday is the end of the semester...for me at least..


----------



## Horus

I got 6 Finals next week, I only need to worry about two of them. (Would be 7 but I have a learning lab to do my HW in, and the two I need to worry about is Biology Honors and German.)


----------



## bcb

...Haven't heard about my mid-terms yet.

But I've got a crap-load of hw.


----------



## Elliot

I'm too lazy to read like 15 pages, fill me in on whats happening? .-.


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to read like 15 pages, fill me in on whats happening? .-.


Horus and Paladin were yelling at eachother.

Doctor may be a new brawler here.

We've got hw.

Trela is gonna try and be a mod to manage this area.


----------



## Hub12

I just saw another ad.

"Geek to geek dating. Find your match now".


I think it's another sign.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I just saw another ad.
> 
> "Geek to geek dating. Find your match now".
> 
> 
> I think it's another sign.


....must I remind you of how UGLY those people are?

MUST I?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw another ad.
> 
> "Geek to geek dating. Find your match now".
> 
> 
> I think it's another sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ....must I remind you of how UGLY those people are?
> 
> MUST I?
Click to expand...

Lol I know.

It's a joke, dude.


----------



## John102

I see no ads.

owai-


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw another ad.
> 
> "Geek to geek dating. Find your match now".
> 
> 
> I think it's another sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ....must I remind you of how UGLY those people are?
> 
> MUST I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I know.
> 
> It's a joke, dude.
Click to expand...

.....don't scare me bro.


----------



## Trela

I've got lots of homework, also. F!

Me ALSO got Midterms next week, but I'm only taking 3. I'm exempting the other 3


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I've got lots of homework, also. F!
> 
> Me ALSO got Midterms next week, but I'm only taking 3. I'm exempting the other 3


LUCKY!

*needs to finish HW*


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got lots of homework, also. F!
> 
> Me ALSO got Midterms next week, but I'm only taking 3. I'm exempting the other 3
> 
> 
> 
> LUCKY!
> 
> *needs to finish HW*
Click to expand...

STILL not done either. X_X


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got lots of homework, also. F!
> 
> Me ALSO got Midterms next week, but I'm only taking 3. I'm exempting the other 3
> 
> 
> 
> LUCKY!
> 
> *needs to finish HW*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL not done either. X_X
Click to expand...

OK, IF YOU SEE ME ON AT ALL AFTER THIS POST TELL ME TO GET OFF RIGHT AWAY!

*needs to finish*


----------



## John102

Lol, gotta post this real quick.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: TBT Brawl Power Rankings</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
cornymikey-428
Hub12-357
Silverstorms-353
John102-278
PieDisliker-266
Horus-187
Trela-129
xYoh-109
djman900-91
ryudo_dragoon-67</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: L. O. Y. A.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Hub12-455
Silverstorms-309
cornymikey-298
PieDisliker-284
Horus-263
Alecks-238
djman900-209
ryudo_dragoon-203
Trela-153
John102-144</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: ConfusioN (stopped)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Hub12-279
Horus-219
Silverstorms-178
PieDisliker-145
Trela-142
cornymikey-105
Alecks-103
ryudo_dragoon-103
John102-91
Cyber85-76</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: ReturNable</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Horus-299
PieDisliker-288
cornymikey-244
Trela-124
John102-106
Hub12-94
Palad][n-68
Silverstorms-52
Knightlordco-51
The JJ-29</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: Corruption's Demise</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
PieDisliker-509
cornymikey-486
John102-483
Silverstorms-361
Horus-297
Hub12-246
SSK009-202
Trela-152
Cyber85-152
Rust-139</div>

I think we know who the hardcore brawlers are, and what get the majority of our post count.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, gotta post this real quick.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: TBT Brawl Power Rankings</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> cornymikey-428
> Hub12-357
> Silverstorms-353
> John102-278
> PieDisliker-266
> Horus-187
> Trela-129
> xYoh-109
> djman900-91
> ryudo_dragoon-67</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: L. O. Y. A.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Hub12-455
> Silverstorms-309
> cornymikey-298
> PieDisliker-284
> Horus-263
> Alecks-238
> djman900-209
> ryudo_dragoon-203
> Trela-153
> John102-144</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: ConfusioN (stopped)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Hub12-279
> Horus-219
> Silverstorms-178
> PieDisliker-145
> Trela-142
> cornymikey-105
> Alecks-103
> ryudo_dragoon-103
> John102-91
> Cyber85-76</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: ReturNable</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Horus-299
> PieDisliker-288
> cornymikey-244
> Trela-124
> John102-106
> Hub12-94
> Palad][n-68
> Silverstorms-52
> Knightlordco-51
> The JJ-29</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who posted in: Corruption's Demise</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> PieDisliker-509
> cornymikey-486
> John102-483
> Silverstorms-361
> Horus-297
> Hub12-246
> SSK009-202
> Trela-152
> Cyber85-152
> Rust-139</div>
> 
> I think we know who the hardcore brawlers are, and what get the majority of our post count.


Always top five, John. Always top five.


----------



## John102

Out of those 5 threads you've gotten 1492 posts.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Out of those 5 threads you've gotten 1492 posts.


...cool.


----------



## bcb

1,909
-1492
______

Approximately 400 posts outside of those threads.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> 1,909
> -1492
> ______
> 
> Approximately 400 posts outside of those threads.


and you got 195 in WAH


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,909
> -1492
> ______
> 
> Approximately 400 posts outside of those threads.
> 
> 
> 
> and you got 195 in WAH
Click to expand...

LOL

Approx 200.

Let's not forget my welcome thread, 95% about brawl.


----------



## Trela

So who had the most post count from all of the threads? Was it the bcb!?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> So who had the most post count from all of the threads? Was it the bcb!?


I think it was me. LOL.


----------



## cornymikey

I was like #3.


----------



## Horus

Pathetic, I didn't get the most

I need to try harder


----------



## bcb

Hub - 1431
bcb - 1492, Columbus sailed the ocean blue.
Silver - 1253
Mike - 1561
John - 1102
Horus - 1265
Trela - 700

Mike wins, I come in 2nd.


----------



## John102

You know, it's ironic because there are probably more brawl related posts in a day than Animal Crossing posts.

Trela, I dare you to post in an AC thread =0


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> You know, it's ironic because there are probably more brawl related posts in a day than Animal Crossing posts.
> 
> Trela, I dare you to post in an AC thread =0


DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub - 1431
> bcb - 1492, Columbus sailed the ocean blue.
> Silver - 1253
> Mike - 1561
> John - 1102
> Horus - 1265
> Trela - 700
> 
> Mike wins, I come in 2nd.


HAHA! Mostly came from my spam on here, I think.

Including this. ASHFAUISDGJKSDJFk


----------



## Hub12

FEWPIF BWW 
I WIN!

BRAWL!


----------



## John102

BAIRBAIRBAIRBAIRBAIRFSMASHFSMASHFSMASHFSMASHBAIRBAIRBAIRBAIRDSMASH! GAME!

Wolf's strategy^


----------



## Trela

I have no intrest in AC, tbh. F it!

And sweet! I'm last place! Shows that not all TO's spam like crazy!

So what is TBT planning to do for Brawl during the December Break? Low Tier Tournament?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I have no intrest in AC, tbh. F it!
> 
> And sweet! I'm last place! Shows that not all TO's spam like crazy!
> 
> So what is TBT planning to do for Brawl during the December Break? Low Tier Tournament?


"Trela's Super Smash Christmas Bash!"

:3? Can we use this name?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I have no intrest in AC, tbh. F it!
> 
> And sweet! I'm last place! Shows that not all TO's spam like crazy!
> 
> So what is TBT planning to do for Brawl during the December Break? Low Tier Tournament?


YESH! I'LL MAKE THE THREAD NOW!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I have no intrest in AC, tbh. F it!
> 
> And sweet! I'm last place! Shows that not all TO's spam like crazy!
> 
> So what is TBT planning to do for Brawl during the December Break? Low Tier Tournament?


Low Tier for January. :/

Ooohooohhoohh...

After TOMB we should totally have a clan war.


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no intrest in AC, tbh. F it!
> 
> And sweet! I'm last place! Shows that not all TO's spam like crazy!
> 
> So what is TBT planning to do for Brawl during the December Break? Low Tier Tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> "Trela's Super Smash Christmas Bash!"
> 
> :3? Can we use this name?
Click to expand...

<3?


----------



## John102

NONONONO, I HAS THE PERFECT NAME LEMMIE MAKE THE THREAD PLLEEEAAASSSEEE TRELA!


----------



## Thunder

Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?


You need to become a competitive brawlers, we has fun and koocies


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to become a competitive brawlers, we has fun and koocies
Click to expand...

But i suck D:

I got beaten by HUB for Pete's sake.

*HUB.*

*<big>HUUUB.</big>*


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to become a competitive brawlers, we has fun and koocies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i suck D:
> 
> I got beaten by HUB for Pete's sake.
> 
> *HUB.*
> 
> *<big>HUUUB.</big>*
Click to expand...

Yeah, you suck.

You simply wish to be me.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to become a competitive brawlers, we has fun and koocies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i suck D:
> 
> I got beaten by HUB for Pete's sake.
> 
> *HUB.*
> 
> *<big>HUUUB.</big>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you suck.
> 
> You simply wish to be me.
Click to expand...

Or me.


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to become a competitive brawlers, we has fun and koocies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i suck D:
> 
> I got beaten by HUB for Pete's sake.
> 
> *HUB.*
> 
> *<big>HUUUB.</big>*
Click to expand...

We can teach you, if Hub can become a halfway decent brawler with only a few braincells, just think about how good you could get! Besides, it's really fun, and I'm sure any one of us would mentor you.


----------



## Trela

John, go ahead! If you need ANY help at all, just talk to me! I wonder what it'll be...

Hub: That sounds good, but John was first!


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do i constantly stalk this thread :S?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to become a competitive brawlers, we has fun and koocies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i suck D:
> 
> I got beaten by HUB for Pete's sake.
> 
> *HUB.*
> 
> *<big>HUUUB.</big>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can teach you, if Hub can become a halfway decent brawler with only a few braincells, just think about how good you could get! Besides, it's really fun, and I'm sure any one of us would mentor you.
Click to expand...

Trela?  (With his annoying ass banana peelz <<)

@Horus: lolk
@Pie: lolk

<big><big>*HUB*</big></big>


----------



## John102

kk trela, I might copy some stuff from smashboards/ your threads.


----------



## Trela

Whatcha need, Crash? Questions you have? Trela will answer!

John: That's fine. Will it be up tonight?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Whatcha need, Crash? Questions you have? Trela will answer!
> 
> John: That's fine. Will it be up tonight?


Yup, I might need some help with tio later on, I'll mess around with it first though to see if I can find out how to get everything set up myself.


----------



## Horus

Nomnomnom, I'll be playing lego Batman


I really need COD MW2 .-.


----------



## Thunder

Trela said:
			
		

> Whatcha need, Crash? Questions you have? Trela will answer!
> 
> John: That's fine. Will it be up tonight?


You got any techniques that would help? D:


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha need, Crash? Questions you have? Trela will answer!
> 
> John: That's fine. Will it be up tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> You got any techniques that would help? D:
Click to expand...

TEACH HIM THE WAY OF THE TRELA! (he wants to learn how to brawl competitively)


----------



## John102

Blegh, I'm just gonna post it tomorrow.


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> i dont fear you.
> I just think you might be 10 yrs old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?
Click to expand...

srsly, stop acting obnoxious and arrogant.
I joined TBT just when you did, and no, I'm not trying to 'bully' new people. 

That whole smash boards idea of yours is bull*censored.2.0*. You thought i was annoying way before i joined smashboards. Yeah, i remember that post, but thats one post. I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that. 
Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it. 

And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no intrest in AC, tbh. F it!
> 
> And sweet! I'm last place! Shows that not all TO's spam like crazy!
> 
> So what is TBT planning to do for Brawl during the December Break? Low Tier Tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> Low Tier for January. :/
> 
> Ooohooohhoohh...
> 
> After TOMB we should totally have a clan war.
Click to expand...

MKWii clans wars are the sex.


----------



## Hub12

You guys suck. ;_;


I don't remember the last I fought Crash. Lmao.

.___.

Shaddup, bcb, I can beat you equally as you can beat me. ;___;

And Horus is tew gewd.

Mikey is okay with Maria. :l

Trela hacks. :l

John is, waitwut. LOLJOHN.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> You guys suck. ;_;
> 
> 
> I don't remember the last I fought Crash. Lmao.
> 
> .___.
> 
> Shaddup, bcb, I can beat you equally as you can beat me. ;___;
> 
> And Horus is tew gewd.
> 
> Mikey is okay with Maria. :l
> 
> Trela hacks. :l
> 
> John is, waitwut. LOLJOHN.


I remember Just Wii was still there, so it was a while ago, during the Nikolympics.


----------



## Silverstorms

Bring back the Nikolympics!


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys suck. ;_;
> 
> 
> I don't remember the last I fought Crash. Lmao.
> 
> .___.
> 
> Shaddup, bcb, I can beat you equally as you can beat me. ;___;
> 
> And Horus is tew gewd.
> 
> Mikey is okay with Maria. :l
> 
> Trela hacks. :l
> 
> John is, waitwut. LOLJOHN.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Just Wii was still there, so it was a while ago, during the Nikolympics.
Click to expand...

Damn. 10 months ago? Lol.

Have you gotten better? :U


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys suck. ;_;
> 
> 
> I don't remember the last I fought Crash. Lmao.
> 
> .___.
> 
> Shaddup, bcb, I can beat you equally as you can beat me. ;___;
> 
> And Horus is tew gewd.
> 
> Mikey is okay with Maria. :l
> 
> Trela hacks. :l
> 
> John is, waitwut. LOLJOHN.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Just Wii was still there, so it was a while ago, during the Nikolympics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn. 10 months ago? Lol.
> 
> Have you gotten better? :U
Click to expand...

Doubt it :S


----------



## bcb

...I <3 snowdays.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I <3 snowdays.


SNNNNOWSTORM!

SNOOOOOWSTORM!

Listen to my sig. :3


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I <3 snowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> SNNNNOWSTORM!
> 
> SNOOOOOWSTORM!
> 
> Listen to my sig. :3
Click to expand...

Stopped listening when I heard Japanese lyrics.


----------



## cornymikey

hawtness.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I <3 snowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> SNNNNOWSTORM!
> 
> SNOOOOOWSTORM!
> 
> Listen to my sig. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped listening when I heard Japanese lyrics.
Click to expand...

:l.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I <3 snowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> SNNNNOWSTORM!
> 
> SNOOOOOWSTORM!
> 
> Listen to my sig. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped listening when I heard Japanese lyrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l.
Click to expand...

hub are you brawling right now? I'll brawl.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I <3 snowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> SNNNNOWSTORM!
> 
> SNOOOOOWSTORM!
> 
> Listen to my sig. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped listening when I heard Japanese lyrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub are you brawling right now? I'll brawl.
Click to expand...

Homowerk.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped listening when I heard Japanese lyrics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub are you brawling right now? I'll brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homowerk.
Click to expand...

IYHUHJKGHUG


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more annoying than you Palad][n, someone brawl him so we can see if he's good or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're only making yourself look like the 10 year-old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> srsly, stop acting obnoxious and arrogant.
> I joined TBT just when you did, and no, I'm not trying to 'bully' new people.
> 
> That whole smash boards idea of yours is bull*censored.2.0*. You thought i was annoying way before i joined smashboards. Yeah, i remember that post, but thats one post. I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
Click to expand...

What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.

Ok what? 


> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.



You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.

Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.


----------



## Horus

Oh god, Tye's ridiculously long paragraphs are rubbing off on me.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, i think you're the troll here.
> Seriously, stop *censored.3.0*ing saying that I'm annoying
> You're one of the only members on TBT that think im annoying.
> So just keep all that *censored.4.1* to yourself, deep inside your messed up head.
> Because I'm sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> srsly, stop acting obnoxious and arrogant.
> I joined TBT just when you did, and no, I'm not trying to 'bully' new people.
> 
> That whole smash boards idea of yours is bull*censored.2.0*. You thought i was annoying way before i joined smashboards. Yeah, i remember that post, but thats one post. I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
Click to expand...

It took you that long to write that?


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Oh god, Tye's ridiculously long paragraphs are rubbing off on me.


Sowait, is there a reason why you two argue all the time? I was tl;dr.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> Lol? Your the little twit bullying new people, you were fine but you started acting like you belong here now because you were in a tourney and looked at Smashboards. It means nothing so why don't you shut up and stop acting like you're a cool or something. Then there's this douche bag behavior against almost anyone, I remember a post of yours on the Pokemon Eggs topic and I wasn't the only one calling you annoying, so why don't you go have a look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> srsly, stop acting obnoxious and arrogant.
> I joined TBT just when you did, and no, I'm not trying to 'bully' new people.
> 
> That whole smash boards idea of yours is bull*censored.2.0*. You thought i was annoying way before i joined smashboards. Yeah, i remember that post, but thats one post. I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
Click to expand...

Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.

@Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> srsly, stop acting obnoxious and arrogant.
> I joined TBT just when you did, and no, I'm not trying to 'bully' new people.
> 
> That whole smash boards idea of yours is bull*censored.2.0*. You thought i was annoying way before i joined smashboards. Yeah, i remember that post, but thats one post. I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
Click to expand...

Palad][n.

True.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palad][n.
> 
> True.
Click to expand...

I argue with anyone who ticks me off so I can mentally crush their pitiful lives around them through words on the internet.

Tye is a great foe indeed, anything I say is a paradise for him. Palad][n on the other hand is just the common Preteen twerp that I kill everyday.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> 
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palad][n.
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I argue with anyone who ticks me off so I can mentally crush their pitiful lives around them through words on the internet.
> 
> Tye is a great foe indeed, anything I say is a paradise for him. Palad][n on the other hand is just the common Preteen twerp that I kill everyday.
Click to expand...

You and Coffee would make the perfect couple.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palad][n.
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I argue with anyone who ticks me off so I can mentally crush their pitiful lives around them through words on the internet.
> 
> Tye is a great foe indeed, anything I say is a paradise for him. Palad][n on the other hand is just the common Preteen twerp that I kill everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Coffee would make the perfect couple.
Click to expand...

She objects :{


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> 
> 
> Palad][n.
> 
> True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I argue with anyone who ticks me off so I can mentally crush their pitiful lives around them through words on the internet.
> 
> Tye is a great foe indeed, anything I say is a paradise for him. Palad][n on the other hand is just the common Preteen twerp that I kill everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Coffee would make the perfect couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She objects :{
Click to expand...

I figured she would.

No offense ;o


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n.
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> I argue with anyone who ticks me off so I can mentally crush their pitiful lives around them through words on the internet.
> 
> Tye is a great foe indeed, anything I say is a paradise for him. Palad][n on the other hand is just the common Preteen twerp that I kill everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Coffee would make the perfect couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She objects :{
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured she would.
> 
> No offense ;o
Click to expand...

None taken.

/emotime


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n on the other hand is just the common Preteen twerp that I kill everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> You and Coffee would make the perfect couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She objects :{
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured she would.
> 
> No offense ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None taken.
> 
> /emotime
Click to expand...

Need a butter knife and some ketchup?


----------



## Josh

Wow there's still flaming here.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_
> 
> 
> 
> She objects :{
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured she would.
> 
> No offense ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None taken.
> 
> /emotime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need a butter knife and some ketchup?
Click to expand...

I'd prefer a lube and some singles :k 

wat


----------



## Horus

http://www.youtube.com/v/zTXmwmn8O9I
http://www.youtube.com/v/CTX4syXZcuE

It's like finding a shiny new Yugioh card


----------



## John102

Ok guys, this thread is dead D=

btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up later tonight.


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Ok guys, this thread is dead D=
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up later tonight.


*Later Tonight*

btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Tomorrow morning!.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/zTXmwmn8O9I
> http://www.youtube.com/v/CTX4syXZcuE
> 
> It's like finding a shiny new Yugioh card


Shadow's a pretty legit MK.

He's Snakeee's brother.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, this thread is dead D=
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Later Tonight*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Tomorrow morning!.
Click to expand...

*Tomarrow Morning*

btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Next year.


----------



## Gnome

Hey guys what's goin' on in this thread?


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, this thread is dead D=
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Later Tonight*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Tomorrow morning!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tomarrow Morning*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Next year.
Click to expand...

*Next year*

btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up the next decade.


----------



## bcb

Zay+


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, this thread is dead D=
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Later Tonight*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Tomorrow morning!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tomarrow Morning*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next year*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up the next decade.
Click to expand...

*Next Decade*

btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up in the Next dimension.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, this thread is dead D=
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> *Later Tonight*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Tomorrow morning!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tomarrow Morning*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next year*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up the next decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next Decade*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up in the Next dimension.
Click to expand...

*next dimension*

btw, i haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up when Horus stops raping little children.


----------



## Doctor

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomarrow Morning*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up Next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next year*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up the next decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Next Decade*
> 
> btw, I haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up in the Next dimension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *next dimension*
> 
> btw, i haven't made the thread yet, but I PROMISE it'll be up when Horus stops raping little children.
Click to expand...

*Horus doesn't stop.*


Well *censored.3.0*.


----------



## John102

xDDDD

Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.


k


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> k
Click to expand...

k


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
Click to expand...

k


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
Click to expand...

k


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
Click to expand...

RACISM ISN'T FUNNY.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RACISM ISN'T FUNNY.
Click to expand...

*censored.9.10* ghey guy


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RACISM ISN'T FUNNY.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.9.10* ghey guy
Click to expand...

k


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> Ok, ok guys, the only reason I didn't put it up last night is because I had made the thread, but I wanted to check over it on smashboards, and seeing all the tabs I had open(I was clicking the gpx+) I clicked close other tabs to clear out the tabs, but stuppidly I did it on the smashboards thread, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RACISM ISN'T FUNNY.
Click to expand...

I didn't know you were a race.

Sorry but the word was "Prejudiced".

Oh you meant the Klan LOL, I didn't think you were that educated


----------



## Hub12

k

Crash, wanna brawl? Lol.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> k
> 
> Crash, wanna brawl? Lol.


Hmm, maybe. I think i still have you added.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Crash, wanna brawl? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe. I think i still have you added.
Click to expand...

Kay.

BRB for a minute.

Tell me if you want to brawl.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Crash, wanna brawl? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe. I think i still have you added.
Click to expand...

I join game


----------



## John102

Oh goody Crash is become a part of the brawl community slowly but surely =D


----------



## bcb

...BEST WARIO ON TBT!


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Oh goody Crash is become a part of the brawl community slowly but surely =D


You better surpass Hub, Crash.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> Crash, wanna brawl? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe. I think i still have you added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay.
> 
> BRB for a minute.
> 
> Tell me if you want to brawl.
Click to expand...

'K, i'm ready. Kinda.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...BEST WARIO ON TBT!


Pfft, Wario has no range.

Hub, remember to give him helpful information after the match.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BEST WARIO ON TBT!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, Wario has no range.
> 
> Hub, remember to give him helpful information after the match.
Click to expand...

Hub has no information to give


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BEST WARIO ON TBT!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, Wario has no range.
> 
> Hub, remember to give him helpful information after the match.
Click to expand...

this plz


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BEST WARIO ON TBT!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, Wario has no range.
> 
> Hub, remember to give him helpful information after the match.
Click to expand...

I don't need no range with my acceleration!


----------



## Hub12

Kk

Crash...you on?

k,

who else joining?


----------



## Thunder

Rrrrrrrrrready!


----------



## Hub12

Who else?


----------



## bcb

...I'm not joining. Don't feel like it.


----------



## Hub12

LOL.

CRASH.


----------



## Thunder

wut


----------



## bcb

what happened?


----------



## Thunder

Lemme, brb, dinner time.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lemme, brb, dinner time.


Aw. Hurry up.

AND LOL AT THE LAST KILL HORUS.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme, brb, dinner time.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. Hurry up.
> 
> AND LOL AT THE LAST KILL HORUS.
Click to expand...

My MK is just...Horrid. 

I though I'd hit you before you hit me :[


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme, brb, dinner time.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. Hurry up.
> 
> AND LOL AT THE LAST KILL HORUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My MK is just...Horrid.
> 
> I though I'd hit you before you hit me :[
Click to expand...

Timing sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme, brb, dinner time.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. Hurry up.
> 
> AND LOL AT THE LAST KILL HORUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My MK is just...Horrid.
> 
> I though I'd hit you before you hit me :[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timing sucks, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## bcb

....no fun conversations are occuring.

Favorite color, now.

GREEN


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ....no fun conversations are occuring.
> 
> Favorite color, now.
> 
> GREEN


BLUE


----------



## John102

Hey, someone needs to brawl MC one on one to see how he is, and MC needs to pick out a main.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey, someone needs to brawl MC one on one to see how he is, and MC needs to pick out a main.


Well he was using Wolf.... 

Damn it, I'm green now


----------



## Hub12

So far,

I fought his Olimar and Wolf.

Olimar: ROLL, HIT, ROLL, GRAB, HIT, ROLL, DODGE, ROLL, HIT.

Wolf: Lolwut

Crash, you gotta work on these.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So far,
> 
> I fought his Olimar and Wolf.
> 
> Olimar: ROLL, HIT, ROLL, GRAB, HIT, ROLL, DODGE, ROLL, HIT.
> 
> Wolf: Lolwut
> 
> Crash, you gotta work on these.


Wat, his Wolf was like your Marth


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far,
> 
> I fought his Olimar and Wolf.
> 
> Olimar: ROLL, HIT, ROLL, GRAB, HIT, ROLL, DODGE, ROLL, HIT.
> 
> Wolf: Lolwut
> 
> Crash, you gotta work on these.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat, his Wolf was like your Marth
Click to expand...

But mah Marf did gud...


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far,
> 
> I fought his Olimar and Wolf.
> 
> Olimar: ROLL, HIT, ROLL, GRAB, HIT, ROLL, DODGE, ROLL, HIT.
> 
> Wolf: Lolwut
> 
> Crash, you gotta work on these.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat, his Wolf was like your Marth
Click to expand...

Hub's Marth DID beat my Snake.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far,
> 
> I fought his Olimar and Wolf.
> 
> Olimar: ROLL, HIT, ROLL, GRAB, HIT, ROLL, DODGE, ROLL, HIT.
> 
> Wolf: Lolwut
> 
> Crash, you gotta work on these.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat, his Wolf was like your Marth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But mah Marf did gud...
Click to expand...

Orly

Lol no wai bcb


----------



## bcb

It was on BF, Marth's best stage. :I


----------



## Hub12

My Pikachu beat Trela's Samus.

He tripped on my Side Smash.

TRIPPING FTW.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My Pikachu beat Trela's Samus.
> 
> He tripped on my Side Smash.
> 
> TRIPPING FTW.


SAAAAKKKUURRRAAAAIIIII


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pikachu beat Trela's Samus.
> 
> He tripped on my Side Smash.
> 
> TRIPPING FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> SAAAAKKKUURRRAAAAIIIII
Click to expand...

That's what I was going to say :U


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pikachu beat Trela's Samus.
> 
> He tripped on my Side Smash.
> 
> TRIPPING FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> SAAAAKKKUURRRAAAAIIIII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was going to say :U
Click to expand...

I don't get it....


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pikachu beat Trela's Samus.
> 
> He tripped on my Side Smash.
> 
> TRIPPING FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> SAAAAKKKUURRRAAAAIIIII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was going to say :U
Click to expand...

I was first.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pikachu beat Trela's Samus.
> 
> He tripped on my Side Smash.
> 
> TRIPPING FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> SAAAAKKKUURRRAAAAIIIII
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was going to say :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was first.
Click to expand...

Indeed

Hub: Sakurai is the maker of the game, so your calling his name out in hatred of him.


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid_
> 
> 
> 
> srsly, stop acting obnoxious and arrogant.
> I joined TBT just when you did, and no, I'm not trying to 'bully' new people.
> 
> That whole smash boards idea of yours is bull*censored.2.0*. You thought i was annoying way before i joined smashboards. Yeah, i remember that post, but thats one post. I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
Click to expand...

Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.

@1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. Afterwards, i beat judo. But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.

@2nd paragraph: Irl, i bet im 10x more popular than you are, because you cant just shut your  trap, and various other reasons, -- its not pathetic.

I really dont see why you think im so annyoing, but stop spamming flares all over TBT. All im saying.

Oh, and if you want to check how legit i am at brawl, I'll brawl you to prove im not just some noob, since you keep on hammering at that. I really care less if im a noob or not, but since you care so much, ill just prove it to you so youll just shut up.


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.
> 
> @1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. *Afterwards, i beat judo.* But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
Click to expand...

You never actually beat Judo.

You won 2/3, but I believed he SD'd one of the matches you won.

And I think he two stocked you that match he won. Can't really remember, but I'd say he was doing a better job overall.


----------



## Hub12

Crash, you ready man?


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So far,
> 
> I fought his Olimar and Wolf.
> 
> Olimar: ROLL, HIT, ROLL, GRAB, HIT, ROLL, DODGE, ROLL, HIT.
> 
> Wolf: Lolwut
> 
> Crash, you gotta work on these.


Maybe i should use Sonic then 

Besides, isn't hitting the way you win in this game? ;o

hang on, lemme turn it on.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> And this 'douche bag behavior' thing is only to you, because you're the true douche bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What does joining the same time I did have anything to do with anything? If anything it's experience and right now, according to the post count, your 1/4th of me. Second of all you're calling these new people trash and acting like your instantly better, which by the way you have no proof of. I haven't heard if your even good from anyone yet and again you won one match in the tournament? That's not good.
> 
> Ok what?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the turd here going around saying 'you're annoying, and so are you, and also that guy is a turd'. I dont _judge_ people like that.
> Even if i do judge people, I dont say anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to reword that but from a guess you called me a turd because I called you annoying which is frankly a true statement from what I've seen, so after that you call a guy a turd and say you don't judge people like that, yet that's the definition of a Hypocrite, then you say you don't judge people like that which is confusing and say you don't say anything about it so instead you insult the person. You might has well go up to a fat person and call them ******** because you don't like fat people.
> 
> Well Palad][n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.
> 
> @1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. Afterwards, i beat judo. But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
> 
> @2nd paragraph: Irl, i bet im 10x more popular than you are, because you cant just shut your  trap, and various other reasons, -- its not pathetic.
> 
> I really dont see why you think im so annyoing, but stop spamming flares all over TBT. All im saying.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to check how legit i am at brawl, I'll brawl you to prove im not just some noob, since you keep on hammering at that. I really care less if im a noob or not, but since you care so much, ill just prove it to you so youll just shut up.
Click to expand...

Dictionary.com is better than Google but yeah I'm arrogant, I find it makes the flame war a tad better if you think that I think your scum and I'm a king.

I still haven't heard if your even slightly good, with Lute, Rust, and Trela it was fast news so I really doubt has much. Lol, Doctor was fine I don't understand what about him ticked you off.

I'd bet against that but what's a flare have to do with anything? 

Tbh, I couldn't care less, It's just the fact that you think you actually know something. Really though, Snake and Olimar? Where have you been.

btw, if you're so popular you should really put some time in English Class like half your post has a red squiggle under it from my Mozilla Firefox and that's excluding anagrams.


----------



## Hub12

Cmon son, get on son, I'm copying John, Son.

Horus son, you join too son.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Cmon son, get on son, I'm copying John, Son.
> 
> Horus son, you join too son.


Sorry, was replying to the bug.

I'll join in a second.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> 
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.
> 
> @1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. *Afterwards, i beat judo.* But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually beat Judo.
> 
> You won 2/3, but I believed he SD'd one of the matches you won.
> 
> And I think he two stocked you that match he won. Can't really remember, but I'd say he was doing a better job overall.
Click to expand...

It looks like I thought right.


----------



## Hub12

Rooms on son.

Join son.


----------



## bcb

HORUS: SHUT UP
PALADIN: BE QUIET

...teh wars need to be removed so others things that need to be worried about can be taken care of. Like world hunger.


----------



## Thunder

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n, what ever gets you through your pathetic life, feel free to call me a douche bag. I could not care less.
> 
> 
> 
> It took you that long to write that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.
> 
> @1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. *Afterwards, i beat judo.* But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually beat Judo.
> 
> You won 2/3, but I believed he SD'd one of the matches you won.
> 
> And I think he two stocked you that match he won. Can't really remember, but I'd say he was doing a better job overall.
Click to expand...

it was i won by kirbycide first match

second match he two stocked me

third match i two stocked him

after that, i think i won the rest of the games...


@Horus: Who's Lute and Rust? Never heard of them

Oh and yeah, i think i know some things... but I definitely dont think i know everything. Maybe you think that, but i dont.

Oh and probably most of the squiggles are on contractions, because i dont really feel like putting apostrophes  on those words (can not, do not, etc) And it's not English class in tbt, so i really dont take much time wording/planning/revising my post. I just scribble my thought into the browser


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching Dr. Phil and was on GPX+ and Youtube while I had the new topic thing up.
> 
> @Crash: Argue with who? Palad][n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.
> 
> @1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. *Afterwards, i beat judo.* But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually beat Judo.
> 
> You won 2/3, but I believed he SD'd one of the matches you won.
> 
> And I think he two stocked you that match he won. Can't really remember, but I'd say he was doing a better job overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was i won by kirbycide first match
> 
> second match he two stocked me
> 
> third match i two stocked him
> 
> after that, i think i won the rest of the games...
Click to expand...

First match: O Right, Kirbycide. He was at like 9% and you were over 100%.
Second:Yea.
Third:Yea.

You guys never played after those matches though. You only played 3.


----------



## Thunder

JUST KILL HIM FFS


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_[n or Tye? and don't I always argue?
> 
> 
> 
> Meh you get a high from being arrogant (You should google that word because your tiny little mind probably doesnt know what it means), so ill make this my last post responding to you.
> 
> @1st paragraph: You called me new, and you said that i dont belong here, and you said  the only reason i act as if i belong here was because i joined smashboards and entered a brawl tournament. The only reason i won 1 match is because the 2nd guy i was supposed to fight didnt show up, and i went to san diego so i got DQ against judo. *Afterwards, i beat judo.* But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never actually beat Judo.
> 
> You won 2/3, but I believed he SD'd one of the matches you won.
> 
> And I think he two stocked you that match he won. Can't really remember, but I'd say he was doing a better job overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was i won by kirbycide first match
> 
> second match he two stocked me
> 
> third match i two stocked him
> 
> after that, i think i won the rest of the games...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First match: O Right, Kirbycide. He was at like 9% and you were over 100%.
> Second:Yea.
> Third:Yea.
> 
> You guys never played after those matches though. You only played 3.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the kirbycide ended a bit early so it was just a 1-KO, not a double suicide. And remember, its fair. Kirby sacrifices part of his neutral b for that.

And the reason he was only at 9% when i kirbycided him was because i focused on lureing him, not damaging

After that i think we played 1 more match, I dced, then i played you, then i played him 1 last time, and then we finished

@Horus: Who's Lute and Rust? Never heard of them

Oh and yeah, i think i know some things... but I definitely dont think i know everything. Maybe you think that, but i dont.

Oh and probably most of the squiggles are on contractions, because i dont really feel like putting apostrophes on those words (can not, do not, etc) And it's not English class in tbt, so i really dont take much time wording/planning/revising my post. I just scribble my thought into the browser

Oh and Horus, by post count, im 1/3 of you, not 1/4th. Do the math =P


----------



## Hub12

METACIDE=WIN.


----------



## Thunder

I HATE THAT FFF STAGE


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:32:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_*Afterwards, i beat judo.* But it wasnt truly offic'. And i dont act like trash to the new people. I just didnt like this guy's attitude, so i accosted him.
> 
> 
> 
> You never actually beat Judo.
> 
> You won 2/3, but I believed he SD'd one of the matches you won.
> 
> And I think he two stocked you that match he won. Can't really remember, but I'd say he was doing a better job overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was i won by kirbycide first match
> 
> second match he two stocked me
> 
> third match i two stocked him
> 
> after that, i think i won the rest of the games...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First match: O Right, Kirbycide. He was at like 9% and you were over 100%.
> Second:Yea.
> Third:Yea.
> 
> You guys never played after those matches though. You only played 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but the kirbycide ended a bit early so it was just a 1-KO, not a double suicide. And remember, its fair. Kirby sacrifices part of his neutral b for that.
> 
> And the reason he was only at 9% when i kirbycided him was because i focused on lureing him, not damaging
> 
> After that i think we played 1 more match, I dced, then i played you, then i played him 1 last time, and then we finished
> 
> @Horus: Who's Lute and Rust? Never heard of them
> 
> Oh and yeah, i think i know some things... but I definitely dont think i know everything. Maybe you think that, but i dont.
> 
> Oh and probably most of the squiggles are on contractions, because i dont really feel like putting apostrophes on those words (can not, do not, etc) And it's not English class in tbt, so i really dont take much time wording/planning/revising my post. I just scribble my thought into the browser
> 
> Oh and Horus, by post count, im 1/3 of you, not 1/4th. Do the math =P
Click to expand...

Nah, we never played after you dc'd.


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:32:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_*Afterwards, i beat judo.*
> 
> 
> 
> it was i won by kirbycide first match
> 
> second match he two stocked me
> 
> third match i two stocked him
> 
> after that, i think i won the rest of the games...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First match: O Right, Kirbycide. He was at like 9% and you were over 100%.
> Second:Yea.
> Third:Yea.
> 
> You guys never played after those matches though. You only played 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but the kirbycide ended a bit early so it was just a 1-KO, not a double suicide. And remember, its fair. Kirby sacrifices part of his neutral b for that.
> 
> And the reason he was only at 9% when i kirbycided him was because i focused on lureing him, not damaging
> 
> After that i think we played 1 more match, I dced, then i played you, then i played him 1 last time, and then we finished
> 
> @Horus: Who's Lute and Rust? Never heard of them
> 
> Oh and yeah, i think i know some things... but I definitely dont think i know everything. Maybe you think that, but i dont.
> 
> Oh and probably most of the squiggles are on contractions, because i dont really feel like putting apostrophes on those words (can not, do not, etc) And it's not English class in tbt, so i really dont take much time wording/planning/revising my post. I just scribble my thought into the browser
> 
> Oh and Horus, by post count, im 1/3 of you, not 1/4th. Do the math =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, we never played after you dc'd.
Click to expand...

you dont remember???

You were wario, i was kirby, we played on FD, and the smash ball was accidentally there. You beat me 1 stock 50%. Remember now?


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:54:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:32:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_*Afterwards, i beat judo.*
> 
> 
> 
> First match: O Right, Kirbycide. He was at like 9% and you were over 100%.
> Second:Yea.
> Third:Yea.
> 
> You guys never played after those matches though. You only played 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but the kirbycide ended a bit early so it was just a 1-KO, not a double suicide. And remember, its fair. Kirby sacrifices part of his neutral b for that.
> 
> And the reason he was only at 9% when i kirbycided him was because i focused on lureing him, not damaging
> 
> After that i think we played 1 more match, I dced, then i played you, then i played him 1 last time, and then we finished
> 
> @Horus: Who's Lute and Rust? Never heard of them
> 
> Oh and yeah, i think i know some things... but I definitely dont think i know everything. Maybe you think that, but i dont.
> 
> Oh and probably most of the squiggles are on contractions, because i dont really feel like putting apostrophes on those words (can not, do not, etc) And it's not English class in tbt, so i really dont take much time wording/planning/revising my post. I just scribble my thought into the browser
> 
> Oh and Horus, by post count, im 1/3 of you, not 1/4th. Do the math =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, we never played after you dc'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont remember???
> 
> You were wario, i was kirby, we played on FD, and the smash ball was accidentally there. You beat me 1 stock 50%. Remember now?
Click to expand...

...O right.

I don't remember Judo playing you more than three times, however.... If he did he probably didn't use Marth.


----------



## Thunder

Hub, you're a fagget


----------



## Hub12

Lmfao.


----------



## Hub12

Yus?

.___.

Ggs.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lmfao.


No denying that you're a *censored.7.6*? =o


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao.
> 
> 
> 
> No denying that you're a *censored.7.6*? =o
Click to expand...

Lol, dude, it's just a game.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub, you're a fagget


True that.


STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
Click to expand...

^

Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
Click to expand...

Well, so? Strategy..? Lmao. Plus it was a friendly. Jesus...


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, so? Strategy..? Lmao. Plus it was a friendly. Jesus...
Click to expand...

I know, i know, the whole "fagget" thing was a friendly one, if there is such a thing 

Strategy my ass ;o


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
Click to expand...

You weren't that bad but here's some tips

1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell

2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy

3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here

4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, so? Strategy..? Lmao. Plus it was a friendly. Jesus...
Click to expand...

That's bs, and if anything in a friendly you don't be cheap.

Strategy my ass.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't that bad but here's some tips
> 
> 1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell
> 
> 2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy
> 
> 3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here
> 
> 4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them
Click to expand...

1) k

2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)

3) It's a habit D:

4) k.

I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:

And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.

D:<


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't that bad but here's some tips
> 
> 1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell
> 
> 2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy
> 
> 3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here
> 
> 4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them
Click to expand...

Because when your at, say, 150% and you just killed the other guy, I would rush in and kill you. Lololoolololol. 

I'm not cheap. :/


----------



## John102

Sounds like you guys are having fun. Anywho, I think Imma work on the thread for a bit now.


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you guys are having fun.


Plenty.


----------



## Horus

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you're a fagget
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> STOP RUNNING AWAY AND HIDING BY AN EDGE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't that bad but here's some tips
> 
> 1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell
> 
> 2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy
> 
> 3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here
> 
> 4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) k
> 
> 2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)
> 
> 3) It's a habit D:
> 
> 4) k.
> 
> I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:
> 
> And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.
> 
> D:<
Click to expand...

Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\

But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.

@Hub: You're cheap.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't that bad but here's some tips
> 
> 1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell
> 
> 2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy
> 
> 3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here
> 
> 4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) k
> 
> 2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)
> 
> 3) It's a habit D:
> 
> 4) k.
> 
> I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:
> 
> And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.
> 
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
Click to expand...

So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Hub: I know, but your faggetry annoys me ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't that bad but here's some tips
> 
> 1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell
> 
> 2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy
> 
> 3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here
> 
> 4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) k
> 
> 2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)
> 
> 3) It's a habit D:
> 
> 4) k.
> 
> I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:
> 
> And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.
> 
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
Click to expand...

If i turn into Hub, i'm gonna have to kill myself.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't that bad but here's some tips
> 
> 1) Always try and kill off Hub first, he's cheap has hell
> 
> 2) Don't copy Hub or anyone excluding Trela, He's the only one you should copy
> 
> 3) Try not to Roll a lot like 3/4ths of everyone here
> 
> 4) When someone grabs another try to smash one of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) k
> 
> 2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)
> 
> 3) It's a habit D:
> 
> 4) k.
> 
> I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:
> 
> And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.
> 
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
Click to expand...

Trela is pure skill

John is campy but not bad

Mikey is legit whether I like it or not

I like to believe I have some skill

You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.

Hence Cheap


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 1) k
> 
> 2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)
> 
> 3) It's a habit D:
> 
> 4) k.
> 
> I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:
> 
> And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.
> 
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
Click to expand...

I too fight. 3:<

I just choose to fight when I want. :3

And that's in friendlies. Not tournaments lolololololol.


----------



## Palad][n

anyone here wanna brawl? or did i miss out.

last time i tried to join hubs game i got rejected >.>


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too fight. 3:<
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> And that's in friendlies. Not tournaments lolololololol.
Click to expand...




> I just choose to fight when I want. :3



Same thing.

Usually people aren't gay in friendlies and hell-a gay in tourneys

You're totally gay in both :\


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:54:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:32:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_*Afterwards, i beat judo.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the kirbycide ended a bit early so it was just a 1-KO, not a double suicide. And remember, its fair. Kirby sacrifices part of his neutral b for that.
> 
> And the reason he was only at 9% when i kirbycided him was because i focused on lureing him, not damaging
> 
> After that i think we played 1 more match, I dced, then i played you, then i played him 1 last time, and then we finished
> 
> @Horus: Who's Lute and Rust? Never heard of them
> 
> Oh and yeah, i think i know some things... but I definitely dont think i know everything. Maybe you think that, but i dont.
> 
> Oh and probably most of the squiggles are on contractions, because i dont really feel like putting apostrophes on those words (can not, do not, etc) And it's not English class in tbt, so i really dont take much time wording/planning/revising my post. I just scribble my thought into the browser
> 
> Oh and Horus, by post count, im 1/3 of you, not 1/4th. Do the math =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, we never played after you dc'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont remember???
> 
> You were wario, i was kirby, we played on FD, and the smash ball was accidentally there. You beat me 1 stock 50%. Remember now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...O right.
> 
> I don't remember Judo playing you more than three times, however.... If he did he probably didn't use Marth.
Click to expand...

I think he did, but whatever... 

Its the past now >.>

doesnt matter any more

@Horus: read the @ above


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too fight. 3:<
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> And that's in friendlies. Not tournaments lolololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> Usually people aren't gay in friendlies and hell-a gay in tourneys
> 
> You're totally gay in both :\
Click to expand...

Friendlies are supposed to be for fun, so course it's gonna be hella gay. I try in tournaments.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 9 2009, 10:40:23 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:54:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 9 2009, 09:32:35 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 9 2009, 09:28:50 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 9 2009, 09:07:38 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 8 2009, 11:57:18 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 08:01:12 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:56:10 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Dec 7 2009, 07:48:01 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_this kid__judge__judge_*Afterwards, i beat judo.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we never played after you dc'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont remember???
> 
> You were wario, i was kirby, we played on FD, and the smash ball was accidentally there. You beat me 1 stock 50%. Remember now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...O right.
> 
> I don't remember Judo playing you more than three times, however.... If he did he probably didn't use Marth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he did, but whatever...
> 
> Its the past now >.>
> 
> doesnt matter any more
> 
> @Horus: read the @ above
Click to expand...

Have you been copying and pasting that paragraph? I swear I've seen it like five times now.

People who came and left, they had annoying strategies that worked but they just kept using them so they really didn't have skill imo.

ok


I estimated that you were 1k and I was 4k so 3/4th


----------



## Thunder

Yep.... PLLLLLLLLLLLENty of fun.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I too fight. 3:<
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> And that's in friendlies. Not tournaments lolololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> Usually people aren't gay in friendlies and hell-a gay in tourneys
> 
> You're totally gay in both :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies are supposed to be for fun, so course it's gonna be hella gay. I try in tournaments.
Click to expand...

That's fun for you?

Quit Brawl, you completely lost the point of it.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I too fight. 3:<
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> And that's in friendlies. Not tournaments lolololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> Usually people aren't gay in friendlies and hell-a gay in tourneys
> 
> You're totally gay in both :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies are supposed to be for fun, so course it's gonna be hella gay. I try in tournaments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fun for you?
> 
> Quit Brawl, you completely lost the point of it.
Click to expand...

Competitive brawl is fun to you?

Quit brawl, you justLost the point of it. :/


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> Usually people aren't gay in friendlies and hell-a gay in tourneys
> 
> You're totally gay in both :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies are supposed to be for fun, so course it's gonna be hella gay. I try in tournaments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fun for you?
> 
> Quit Brawl, you completely lost the point of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Competitive brawl is fun to you?
> 
> Quit brawl, you just the point of it. :/
Click to expand...

waitwut


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just choose to fight when I want. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> Usually people aren't gay in friendlies and hell-a gay in tourneys
> 
> You're totally gay in both :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Friendlies are supposed to be for fun, so course it's gonna be hella gay. I try in tournaments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fun for you?
> 
> Quit Brawl, you completely lost the point of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Competitive brawl is fun to you?
> 
> Quit brawl, you just the point of it. :/
Click to expand...

Sense when was I in tourneys

I simply wish to be good has Trela, and that's skill, and that means fighting.

But you're sitting there jacking off at the edge :\


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Friendlies are supposed to be for fun, so course it's gonna be hella gay. I try in tournaments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fun for you?
> 
> Quit Brawl, you completely lost the point of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Competitive brawl is fun to you?
> 
> Quit brawl, you just the point of it. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sense when was I in tourneys
> 
> I simply wish to be good has Trela, and that's skill, and that means fighting.
> 
> But you're sitting there jacking off at the edge :\
Click to expand...

I would go to the middle if a stage but people push me away from it. :U

Now go take the dog out for a walk, sweety.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's fun for you?
> 
> Quit Brawl, you completely lost the point of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Competitive brawl is fun to you?
> 
> Quit brawl, you just the point of it. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sense when was I in tourneys
> 
> I simply wish to be good has Trela, and that's skill, and that means fighting.
> 
> But you're sitting there jacking off at the edge :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go to the middle if a stage but people push me away from it. :U
> 
> Now go take the dog out for a walk, sweety.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call rolling to the other edge the "Middle"

Now go clean your litter box, sweety


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Competitive brawl is fun to you?
> 
> Quit brawl, you just the point of it. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sense when was I in tourneys
> 
> I simply wish to be good has Trela, and that's skill, and that means fighting.
> 
> But you're sitting there jacking off at the edge :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go to the middle if a stage but people push me away from it. :U
> 
> Now go take the dog out for a walk, sweety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't call rolling to the other edge the "Middle"
> 
> Now go clean your litter box, sweety
Click to expand...

You push me to the damn edge.

I don't have a litter box. I know you have a dog though. :3


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Sense when was I in tourneys
> 
> I simply wish to be good has Trela, and that's skill, and that means fighting.
> 
> But you're sitting there jacking off at the edge :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go to the middle if a stage but people push me away from it. :U
> 
> Now go take the dog out for a walk, sweety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't call rolling to the other edge the "Middle"
> 
> Now go clean your litter box, sweety
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You push me to the damn edge.
> 
> I don't have a litter box. I know you have a dog though. :3
Click to expand...

Bull


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I would go to the middle if a stage but people push me away from it. :U
> 
> Now go take the dog out for a walk, sweety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't call rolling to the other edge the "Middle"
> 
> Now go clean your litter box, sweety
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You push me to the damn edge.
> 
> I don't have a litter box. I know you have a dog though. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull
Click to expand...

BULLMONKIES.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call rolling to the other edge the "Middle"
> 
> Now go clean your litter box, sweety
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You push me to the damn edge.
> 
> I don't have a litter box. I know you have a dog though. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLMONKIES.
Click to expand...

You camp at the edge.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You push me to the damn edge.
> 
> I don't have a litter box. I know you have a dog though. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLMONKIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You camp at the edge.
Click to expand...

You push me there. Lolkimdun


----------



## John102

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8742766&t=7300141

^.^


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Bull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLMONKIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You camp at the edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You push me there. Lolkimdun
Click to expand...

Even if I do hit you off the stage you don't just sit there

L2fight


----------



## Doctor

Anyone up for a fight?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BEST WARIO ON TBT!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, Wario has no range.
> 
> Hub, remember to give him helpful information after the match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need no range with my acceleration!
Click to expand...

Tell that to Charizard.


----------



## Hub12

So Crash, which character do you use the most and think you're good with?


----------



## Thunder

I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.


Who do you LIKE to use?


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.


Pick Snake


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you LIKE to use?
Click to expand...

A lotta people o:

But just 'cuz you like to use them doesn't mean you're good with them.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you LIKE to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lotta people o:
> 
> But just 'cuz you like to use them doesn't mean you're good with them.
Click to expand...

I main the random button.

Cause I'm cheap like that.

olololololololololo

Wanna practice?


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you LIKE to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lotta people o:
> 
> But just 'cuz you like to use them doesn't mean you're good with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I main the random button.
> 
> Cause I'm cheap like that.
> 
> olololololololololo
> 
> Wanna practice?
Click to expand...

A little busy now, maybe a little later.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm... Not sure, still need more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you LIKE to use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lotta people o:
> 
> But just 'cuz you like to use them doesn't mean you're good with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I main the random button.
> 
> Cause I'm cheap like that.
> 
> olololololololololo
> 
> Wanna practice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little busy now, maybe a little later.
Click to expand...

YOU NEED PRACTICE DAMMIT.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 1) k
> 
> 2) I wasn't trying to, copying Hub is the last thing i'd wanna do xD (jk)
> 
> 3) It's a habit D:
> 
> 4) k.
> 
> I'm still grinning from when i suicided with Hub on that one level c:
> 
> And then there's the time i was one of the smallest guys on Brawl, against two of the biggest guys on Brawl, on one of the smallest levels of Brawl.
> 
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
Click to expand...

...leave out me? D:


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...leave out me? D:
Click to expand...

lmao, I noticed that too.

Ok, here:
bcb is stealthy and annoying to hit with Wario, but all that stalling... IS PURE 98% SKILL!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...leave out me? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao, I noticed that too.
> 
> Ok, here:
> bcb is stealthy and annoying to hit with Wario, but all that stalling... IS PURE 98% SKILL!
Click to expand...

Stalling is banned.

I wasn't stalling. Camping, yes. Stalling, no.


----------



## Palad][n

camping is as cheap as stalling >.>


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 10 2009, 07:57:12 PM]camping is as cheap as stalling >.>


But camping isn't banned.


----------



## Elliot

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 10 2009, 07:57:12 PM]camping is as cheap as stalling >.>


pally 1v1 ANYTHING GOES?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah rolling is a habit of mine too :\
> 
> But really don't copy or you'll turn into Hub himself, his moves are composed of other peoples on the site or from AiB.
> 
> @Hub: You're cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...leave out me? D:
Click to expand...

People too good to be on the list

Silver
bcb


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So are Trelas, John, bcb, mikey, you, shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...leave out me? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People too good to be on the list
> 
> Silver
> bcb
Click to expand...

 :veryhappy:


----------



## Palad][n

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 10 2009, 07:57:12 PM]camping is as cheap as stalling >.>
> 
> 
> 
> pally 1v1 ANYTHING GOES?
Click to expand...

ill do it now... =X


----------



## Doctor

bcb I neds ur opinon.


Who was I best with?


----------



## Elliot

someone brawl me now.

EDIT: Nvm, i'm bored atm. and too lazy since no one replies. xD


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> bcb I neds ur opinon.
> 
> 
> Who was I best with?


...Definately not Mario. :X

I'm trying to remember, actually. Who'd you use besides Mario and Samus?


----------



## andyisjudo

Hey bcb so how his mario.Is it better than cornymikey's?


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela is pure skill
> 
> John is campy but not bad
> 
> Mikey is legit whether I like it or not
> 
> I like to believe I have some skill
> 
> You however, don't even try to fight if you can, smash a lot, sit by the edge and roll or grab like crap so you don't get hurt, Dair has much has you can for a cheap kill.
> 
> Hence Cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...leave out me? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People too good to be on the list
> 
> Silver
> bcb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

silver
no bcb!!!!!!


:O


----------



## Horus

Hi friend of bcb


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey bcb so how his mario.Is it better than cornymikey's?


lolno


----------



## Doctor

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb I neds ur opinon.
> 
> 
> Who was I best with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Definately not Mario. :X
> 
> I'm trying to remember, actually. Who'd you use besides Mario and Samus?
Click to expand...

Lesse here.

Fox.

And yeah, Mario was for something new, I just wanted to try.


----------



## bcb

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb I neds ur opinon.
> 
> 
> Who was I best with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Definately not Mario. :X
> 
> I'm trying to remember, actually. Who'd you use besides Mario and Samus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesse here.
> 
> Fox.
> 
> And yeah, Mario was for something new, I just wanted to try.
Click to expand...

FOX. Fox was your best.


----------



## John102

Doctor said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb I neds ur opinon.
> 
> 
> Who was I best with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Definately not Mario. :X
> 
> I'm trying to remember, actually. Who'd you use besides Mario and Samus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesse here.
> 
> Fox.
> 
> And yeah, Mario was for something new, I just wanted to try.
Click to expand...

DOCTA DOCTA GIMMIE THE NEWS I GOT A BAD CASE OF LOVIN YOUUU!

TEEHEE


----------



## Palad][n

Anyone wanna brawl o.o ?


----------



## bcb

Needs more active-on.


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Needs more active-on.


i know


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

I has a new main its Rob, hes awesome and has loads of combo to use


----------



## Trela

I'm going to edit the OP with more information about TOIC 2010. I might also change how the Rankings work.

Right now, the Circuit has only two problems. One of them might not even be a problem, but the other one looks like a toughy to overcome!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm going to edit the OP with more information about TOIC 2010. I might also change how the Rankings work.
> 
> Right now, the Circuit has only two problems. One of them might not even be a problem, but the other one looks like a toughy to overcome!


- wonders what the problems are -

WHAT ARE THEY!? >:O


----------



## bcb

BUMP


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, do I need to keep the SD card on wii at all times to be able to use homebrew channel? I just want to download the files, install it onto the wii, then delete them. Is that possible?

And will smashstack brick my wii?


----------



## Roxas

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, do I need to keep the SD card on wii at all times to be able to use homebrew channel? I just want to download the files, install it onto the wii, then delete them. Is that possible?
> 
> And will smashstack brick my wii?


WELLLLL....

It's hacks...

So....

Maybe.


----------



## cornymikey

Roxas said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, do I need to keep the SD card on wii at all times to be able to use homebrew channel? I just want to download the files, install it onto the wii, then delete them. Is that possible?
> 
> And will smashstack brick my wii?
> 
> 
> 
> WELLLLL....
> 
> It's hacks...
> 
> So....
> 
> Maybe.
Click to expand...

goddammit this is confusing.

If my wii gets bricked, I blame you.


----------



## Roxas

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, do I need to keep the SD card on wii at all times to be able to use homebrew channel? I just want to download the files, install it onto the wii, then delete them. Is that possible?
> 
> And will smashstack brick my wii?
> 
> 
> 
> WELLLLL....
> 
> It's hacks...
> 
> So....
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goddammit this is confusing.
> 
> If my wii gets bricked, I blame you.
Click to expand...

wat i do


----------



## bcb

I think this needs a bump. Just cuz.


----------



## Hub12

I'm so pro, I should get number 0.


----------



## bcb

Personal bcb Rankings:
1. Trela
2. cornymikey
3. bcb
4. Hub12
5. John102
6. andyisjudo
7. filler
8. filler.
9. filler.
10. Horus


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Personal bcb Rankings:
> 1. Trela
> 2. cornymikey
> 3. bcb
> 4. Hub12
> 5. John102
> 6. andyisjudo
> 7. filler
> 8. filler.
> 9. filler.
> 10. Horus


10. Storm
11. Horus

10 is mine


----------



## Hub12

Psssssh. I'm better than Mike.


----------



## Trela

Would yoll like to discuss the PR? Or would yoll like to wait till after TOMB 2?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Would yoll like to discuss the PR? Or would yoll like to wait till after TOMB 2?


Uh....dunno., Depends on who wants to discuss.


----------



## bcb

IMO, that's basically what I think right now.

We should take Horus off for being inactive, and put John102 in there.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> IMO, that's basically what I think right now.
> 
> We should take Horus off for being inactive, and put John102 in there.


I personally think I can kick all of yolls asses but whatever ^.^


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Personal bcb Rankings:
> 1. Trela
> 2. cornymikey
> 3. bcb
> 4. Hub12
> 5. John102
> 6. andyisjudo
> 7. filler
> 8. filler.
> 9. filler.
> 10. Horus


bcb like we discussed we need to have a mini tourney who to see out of Judo(me), Hub,Cornymikey,John,and bcb


I think I am either 3rd or 4th it depends on if I can beat cornymikey! Hey thats my opinion, so dont quote this and say that you can beat me keep your opinions to yourself (hub and john)


----------



## John102

Judo, you lag horribly, so you're automatically last out of us. Mike prolly lags next worst so he's worse than me and Hub, but better than you. Hub likes Asian gills so he's not better than me or BCB. BCB did horribly predicting the final four. So, because I'm the sexiest I should be at least number 2 if not number 1 =D


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yay, I'm not on the list.


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Judo, you lag horribly, so you're automatically last out of us. Mike prolly lags next worst so he's worse than me and Hub, but better than you. Hub likes Asian gills so he's not better than me or BCB. BCB did horribly predicting the final four. So, because I'm the sexiest I should be at least number 2 if not number 1 =D


Dude like I said keep your opinions to yourself and ask bcb I dont lag anymore so stop johning about lag because I bet you are the last out of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Because no offense but you need to practice more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Trela

1. Trel Bell
2. cornymikey
3. bcb
4. John102
5. Hub12 / andyisjudo

I'm not sure who should be 5th...

If yoll want to do a Mini-Tournament, let's do so! It'll help out in making this list more accurate.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> 1. Trel Bell
> 2. cornymikey
> 3. bcb
> 4. John102
> 5. Hub12 / andyisjudo
> 
> I'm not sure who should be 5th...
> 
> If yoll want to do a Mini-Tournament, let's do so! It'll help out in making this list more accurate.


Sorry for not doing my matches today, I couldn't get there....just advance the other guy, my schedule is too hectic right now. 

I think we should have a mini tournament next week during my and Ryudo's spring break =D


----------



## Fontana

Trela said:
			
		

> 1. Trel Bell
> 2. cornymikey
> 3. bcb
> 4. John102
> 5. Hub12 / andyisjudo
> 
> I'm not sure who should be 5th...
> 
> If yoll want to do a Mini-Tournament, let's do so! It'll help out in making this list more accurate.


I should be 5th ;D


----------



## John102

I can't get to Chatango


----------



## bcb

Just wanted to say that I've been staying after school a lot lately. Next week I'll be staying after a lot, but only half an hour extra except on the 8th (which I will stay after for 2 and a half hours extra).


----------



## cornymikey

wait, did i lose the match yet? OGAWD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Albert, I thinkz I know who should be fifth... Eh? Eh? COUGH! -_-


----------



## cornymikey

IM NOT THE NEXT HORUS! DDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> IM NOT THE NEXT HORUS! DDDDDDDDD:


You called?


Note: It is seriously impossible for Mikey to be me or anywhere around me, has I do not use douche-baggy characters/items in Video games, for example Thermal, Heartbeats, or MKs even though I am in real life.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT THE NEXT HORUS! DDDDDDDDD:
> 
> 
> 
> You called?
> 
> 
> Note: It is seriously impossible for Mikey to be me or anywhere around me, has I do not use douche-baggy characters/items in Video games, for example Thermal, Heartbeats, or MKs even though I am in real life.
Click to expand...

Hear hear!
Now stop play gay CoD and play SSBB. =D


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT THE NEXT HORUS! DDDDDDDDD:
> 
> 
> 
> You called?
> 
> 
> Note: It is seriously impossible for Mikey to be me or anywhere around me, has I do not use douche-baggy characters/items in Video games, for example Thermal, Heartbeats, or MKs even though I am in real life.
Click to expand...

what, I use luigi nao. Brawl my luigi then.

I dont even have MW2 cuz my PC sux at graphics. I have cod4.


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI26DDyAuf0

Trela @ WHOBO 2.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI26DDyAuf0
> 
> Trela @ WHOBO 2.


What a loser.


----------



## bcb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyUA-iedpJg

Trela gets raped by Pedobear.


----------



## Trela

..........

Anyways, would yoll like to do a Live Tournament this Saturday for the PR?


----------



## Josh

Live Tournament?


----------



## Trela

As in "we complete it in one day" Tournament instead of going through the usual 3 weeks thing.

If most people say yes, then BOOM! I'll get everything ready for this weekend.


----------



## Josh

Oh I see. Then I'll sign up.


----------



## bcb

Saturday sounds k.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT THE NEXT HORUS! DDDDDDDDD:
> 
> 
> 
> You called?
> 
> 
> Note: It is seriously impossible for Mikey to be me or anywhere around me, has I do not use douche-baggy characters/items in Video games, for example Thermal, Heartbeats, or MKs even though I am in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hear hear!
> Now stop play gay CoD and play SSBB. =D
Click to expand...

You're doing it wrong >: D


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol Albert..


----------



## Wish

*stares at the list*
I'll never get on there. :[


----------



## Lisathegreat!

sakura said:
			
		

> *stares at the list*
> I'll never get on there. :[


Sakura.. SAKURA LOOK AT ME! I'm not on there either and I'm related to the #1 player.. I feel your pain


----------



## andyisjudo

Trela said:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> Anyways, would yoll like to do a Live Tournament this Saturday for the PR?


You know i'm in it!


Here is an update about me, i'll be practiceing so much that I won't be in TOMB 3 (Sorry Trela) but for the PR i'll be in it.I'll be realy inactive on the chat but, i'll check things on TOMB 3 so my goal is to be able to beat Trela and have a GF and I win 3-2 on a tournament! So wish me luck and please i'm begging you guys don't reply saying I won't be able too,thats just going to put my self-confidense down so i'm begging you don't do that!! Good luck to all of you on TOMB 3!!!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Anyways, would yoll like to do a Live Tournament this Saturday for the PR?
> 
> 
> 
> You know i'm in it!
> 
> 
> Here is an update about me, i'll be practiceing so much that I won't be in TOMB 3 (Sorry Trela) but for the PR i'll be in it.I'll be realy inactive on the chat but, i'll check things on TOMB 3 so my goal is to be able to beat Trela and have a GF and I win 3-2 on a tournament! So wish me luck and please i'm begging you guys don't reply saying I won't be able too,thats just going to put my self-confidense down so i'm begging you don't do that!! Good luck to all of you on TOMB 3!!!
Click to expand...

Did you mean good fight or girl friend? *Holds laugh*


----------



## Jasonnman

if theres going to be a live tournament sign me up


----------



## andyisjudo

Azila said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Anyways, would yoll like to do a Live Tournament this Saturday for the PR?
> 
> 
> 
> You know i'm in it!
> 
> 
> Here is an update about me, i'll be practiceing so much that I won't be in TOMB 3 (Sorry Trela) but for the PR i'll be in it.I'll be realy inactive on the chat but, i'll check things on TOMB 3 so my goal is to be able to beat Trela and have a GF and I win 3-2 on a tournament! So wish me luck and please i'm begging you guys don't reply saying I won't be able too,thats just going to put my self-confidense down so i'm begging you don't do that!! Good luck to all of you on TOMB 3!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you mean good fight or girl friend? *Holds laugh*
Click to expand...

Azila the GF means Grand Finals lol


----------



## Lisathegreat!

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Anyways, would yoll like to do a Live Tournament this Saturday for the PR?
> 
> 
> 
> You know i'm in it!
> 
> 
> Here is an update about me, i'll be practiceing so much that I won't be in TOMB 3 (Sorry Trela) but for the PR i'll be in it.I'll be realy inactive on the chat but, i'll check things on TOMB 3 so my goal is to be able to beat Trela and have a GF and I win 3-2 on a tournament! So wish me luck and please i'm begging you guys don't reply saying I won't be able too,thats just going to put my self-confidense down so i'm begging you don't do that!! Good luck to all of you on TOMB 3!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you mean good fight or girl friend? *Holds laugh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Azila the GF means Grand Finals lol
Click to expand...

Nvm, the discussion yesterday confused me lol.


----------



## cornymikey

saturday? probably not for me. I have swimming.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> saturday? probably not for me. I have swimming.


You always have swimming D=

That's should be fine with me though Trela. I'm really surprised at how well you did in WHOBO, 9th place! Anywho, I say we do a round robin.


----------



## andyisjudo

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st - Trela-omfgbbq u r too hawt
> 2nd - Coffeeaddict-i can't speak my mind :'(
> 3rd - Silverstorms-i wunt 2 plai yooz
> 4th - xYoh-ewwww lagg but fun otherwise
> 5th - Toon]this is my list based on all the people ive brawled
> 1st-Trela
> 2nd-Coffeeaddict
> 3rd-possibly silverstorms (never brawled, but seems to be good)
> 4th- ME (i can beat everyone except trela and coffee)
> 5th- Xyoh-hes pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the PR list realy changed over the years lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

If the Power Rankings considered all history of TBT Brawling ever...

1. Trela
2. Cofee
3. Silverstorms
4. cornymikey
5. djman900
6. bcb
7. Horus
8. xYoh
9. TL Master?
10. John102


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> If the Power Rankings considered all history of TBT Brawling ever...
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Cofee
> 3. Silverstorms
> 4. cornymikey
> 5. djman900
> 6. bcb
> 7. Horus
> 8. xYoh
> 9. TL Master?
> 10. John102


lol no hub... did you hear im not entering TOMB 3?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> If the Power Rankings considered all history of TBT Brawling ever...
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Cofee
> 3. Silverstorms
> 4. cornymikey
> 5. djman900
> 6. bcb
> 7. Horus
> 8. xYoh
> 9. TL Master?
> 10. John102


lol, you forgot the pros silly.

1. Trela
2. Lute
3. Rust
4. Coffeeaddict
5. Cornymikey

and then there are a lot of people who probably suck now...

tbh I played DJ man like 4 months ago and beat him pretty good I think, Ryudo wasn't half bad in his day, xYoh's lag sucked, I beat silverstorms at his own tourney, TL master really wasn't that good, Horus was really good right before he left for COD, but I could prolly kick his ass now, I've played Lute(boxxy) really recently, and got the *censored.2.0* kicked out of me on wifi, Hub thinks he can beat me, lol, I think if I played BCB again I could win, Rust is still a kickass olimar.


----------



## Hub12

...wat.


Me>John
Me>Judo

What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?


Me>mikey

Me<>bcb


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ...wat.
> 
> 
> *Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> Me<>bcb


I lol'd


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> *Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> Me<>bcb
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Deleted User

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturday? probably not for me. I have swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm really surprised at how well you did in WHOBO, 9th place!
Click to expand...

I know, he's amazing...

/stalking trela


----------



## Hub12

Smoom said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturday? probably not for me. I have swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm really surprised at how well you did in WHOBO, 9th place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, he's amazing...
> 
> /stalking trela
Click to expand...

You were that Pedobear, right? >:[

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyUA-iedpJg Skip to 2:00 for rape-a-Trela. xD


----------



## John102

Smoom said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturday? probably not for me. I have swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm really surprised at how well you did in WHOBO, 9th place!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, he's amazing...
> 
> /stalking trela
Click to expand...

Trela's not worthy enough to be stalked. You should stalk an important person, like me!

SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Trela

I put a Poll up on the OP with 3 different choices.

I voted for Sunday, by the way. I'm nearly ALWAYS busy Saturdays, and Fridays are just meh to me. Vote, my friends!

Also, SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I put a Poll up on the OP with 3 different choices.
> 
> I voted for Sunday, by the way. I'm nearly ALWAYS busy Saturdays, and Fridays are just meh to me. Vote, my friends!
> 
> Also, SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


Sunday is bad for me, any day through Saturday is OK with me though.

paat, Trela, go on chat so me and Hub aren't lonely.


----------



## Hub12

Trelaaaaaaaaaa.

Have fun with that pedobear? xD


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trelaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Have fun with that pedobear? xD


Lol, trela got raped by the pedo.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trelaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Have fun with that pedobear? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, trela got raped by the pedo.
Click to expand...

"Trela, pause the game!"

"Huh, what?"


*SURPRISE RAPE*


Dohohoho. Too good.


----------



## Wish

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyUA-iedpJg
> 
> Trela gets raped by Pedobear.


XDDDD Fwahahah!

I laughed my ass off lolol.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol. 

Oh no.. 

SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcb

Fridays are okay, Saturdays are better, Sundays suck ultimately. Sunday is the day I do 90% of my crap-load of hw.




			
				PieDisliker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyUA-iedpJg
> 
> Trela gets raped by Pedobear.


Hub, I was first! >:S

SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## John102

Xyro said:
			
		

> The pee all over your bed was trela's fault. i try and try to teach him to go o the bathroom when he has to pee but he still thinks its easier to just let it go in the bed.



I need to go to a smash tourney....


----------



## andyisjudo

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> *Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> Me<>bcb
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

Guys stop fighting we are going to have a tourney and see if what you guys think is true!!!!


----------



## John102

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> *Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> Me<>bcb
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys stop fighting we are going to have a tourney and see if what you guys think is true!!!!
Click to expand...

Raped Hub today, except for his snake...

*mumbles something about cheap tilts*


----------



## Lisathegreat!

John102 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat.
> 
> 
> *Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> Me<>bcb
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys stop fighting we are going to have a tourney and see if what you guys think is true!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raped Hub today, except for his snake...
> 
> *mumbles something about cheap tilts*
Click to expand...

I know! GEEZ HUB. Snake.. is MEH. All you do is get CHEAP CHEAP CRAP SHOTS. Annoys the crap outta me.


----------



## John102

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys stop fighting we are going to have a tourney and see if what you guys think is true!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raped Hub today, except for his snake...
> 
> *mumbles something about cheap tilts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! GEEZ HUB. Snake.. is MEH. All you do is get CHEAP CHEAP CRAP SHOTS. Annoys the crap outta me.
Click to expand...

Name change =0

Ice Climbers are worse imo, all they have to do is grab you and you're dead >.<


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*Me>John*
> Me>Judo
> 
> What *censored.2.0* are you guys spewing at me?
> 
> 
> *Me>mikey*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys stop fighting we are going to have a tourney and see if what you guys think is true!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raped Hub today, except for his snake...
> 
> *mumbles something about cheap tilts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! GEEZ HUB. Snake.. is MEH. All you do is get CHEAP CHEAP CRAP SHOTS. Annoys the crap outta me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name change =0
> 
> Ice Climbers are worse imo, all they have to do is grab you and you're dead >.<
Click to expand...

You wanna go?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I am awesome with Iceclimbers, I've never told you guys this but... I AM THE BEST ICECLIMBERS PLAYER IN THE WORLD! Want proof ehehehe. Well, too bad.

I like how Albert is starting to think Jigglypuff is the best character in the game. HAS THE WORLD GONE MAD?! D:


----------



## Trela

.....

Anyways, it looks like you guys want to have this Saturday. Well, tomorrow I will not be here, so what should we do? Would someone else want to host for me? Or should we just do this Sunday?


----------



## bcb

Either Friday or Saturday. Maybe we can all get together day and pull off a tourney.


----------



## Trela

I edited the OP with the new update.

Good job to the players who made the list! I also added an Honorable Mentions section!


----------



## Hub12

I got third without entering the second tournament.


Lawl.


----------



## bcb

I now have sig part III.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I now have sig part III.


lucky.


----------



## John102

I like Fridays as tournament days, but I see most people like Saturdays, which is completely fine with me too. Sunday is the day I'm usually cramming in homework ;D


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> I like Fridays as tournament days, but I see most people like Saturdays, which is completely fine with me too. Sunday is the day I'm usually cramming in homework ;D


Thats the samething about me, cornymikey and bcb lol


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Albert, you are such a liar! You said I was 5th place. I think..


----------



## bcb

Best of TBT:

MK: Trela
Snake: Trela
Diddy: Trela
Falco: Trela
ICs: bcb
Marth: andyisjudo
Wario: bcb
D3: Zay+
Pikachu: Lisa
Olimar: Zay+
Lucario: Trela
G&W: Hub
Pit: bcb
Tink: Trela
ZSS: Mikey
Kirby: Hub
ROB: Hub
DK: bcb
Peach: Trela
Fox: Zay+
Luigi: Mikey
Wolf: John
Sheik: Hub
PT: Trela
Sonic: Hub
Ness: bcb
Bowser: Hub
Lucas: bcb
Ike: Waluigi
Yoshi: Trela
Mario: Zay+
Falcon: bcb/Hub/Mikey Dispute
Samus: Trela
Jiggs: Hub
Zelda: andyisjudo
Link: Trela
Ganon: Hub


----------



## andyisjudo

Hmmmmmmm..... I'm the best zelda nice!!!!! Well on TBT lol


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kirby: Hub


That's some nice fail you got there.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby: Hub
> 
> 
> 
> That's some nice fail you got there.
Click to expand...

Nobody else uses Kirby.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby: Hub
> 
> 
> 
> That's some nice fail you got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody else uses Kirby.
Click to expand...

I did a bit before I left and I'm sure I could beat him even now.


----------



## andyisjudo

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby: Hub
> 
> 
> 
> That's some nice fail you got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody else uses Kirby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a bit before I left and I'm sure I could beat him even now.
Click to expand...

I would not think so silverstorm and wanna friendly brawl match? I wanna see if your good at all now


----------



## Silverstorms

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody else uses Kirby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a bit before I left and I'm sure I could beat him even now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not think so silverstorm and wanna friendly brawl match? I wanna see if your good at all now
Click to expand...

I accept your challenge........if you spell my name correctly.

0989-3187-9336


----------



## andyisjudo

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bit before I left and I'm sure I could beat him even now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not think so silverstorm and wanna friendly brawl match? I wanna see if your good at all now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your challenge........if you spell my name correctly.
> 
> 0989-3187-9336
Click to expand...

Ok Silverstorms my FC is in my spioler signature


----------



## andyisjudo

Dude realy so much Fsmash spam and I have to go anyway  and sense you 2 stock me I was spamming like smashes so thats how you 2 stock me. And lag. Sorry my router has been acting up and you are still not better than Hub. I lost because I was not trying.


----------



## Silverstorms

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Dude realy so much Fsmash spam and I have to go anyway  and sense you 2 stock me I was spamming like smashes so thats how you 2 stock me. And lag. Sorry my router has been acting up and you are still not better than Hub. I lost because I was not trying.


Atleast I have an excuse to spam a bit. I haven't played this game in months and the lag is just  >_<


----------



## andyisjudo

I know sorry my router has been acting up :/


----------



## Trela

Believe me, Silver. Hub's Kirby is the best Kirby on TBT. It's actually pretty decent.

Your probably the best Ness STILL lol.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

My Pika is the best Pika?

....this is an honor. BUT I CAN'T ACCEPT IT.


----------



## Hub12

Bull.

bcb, my DK>>>>Yours.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hub's Pika can beat mine.

*Sniff*


----------



## John102

*censored.3.0* that *censored.2.0*, I want to be the best Tink on TBT too!

Sadly now that the year is coming to a close the teachers are piling work on us >.< so I guess Tink will be a summer job =D


----------



## Trela

I'm only aiming to keep the Lucario, PT, and Samus spot 

And Hub, bcb's DK is actually good. He almost beat my Lucario with it, and need I remind you that I play MBmoney's DK all the time!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm only aiming to keep the Lucario, PT, and Samus spot
> 
> And Hub, bcb's DK is actually good. He almost beat my Lucario with it, and need I remind you that I play MBmoney's DK all the time!


Aw hell naw. Samus was my main in Melee. >:l


----------



## andyisjudo

I guess there is no reason why I am the best marth and zelda lol


----------



## ivan209

hmmm maybe if I decide to be active here after the war I might try out you guys for your brawl sceen  . I can already see your poke sceen is active so it might keep me active on the site


----------



## bcb

Guess Pika's disputable between me and Hub, then.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Guess Pika's disputable between me and Hub, then.


Noooo! ;-;


----------



## andyisjudo

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Best of TBT:
> 
> MK: Trela
> Snake: Trela
> Diddy: Trela
> Falco: Trela
> ICs: bcb
> Marth: andyisjudo
> Wario: bcb
> D3: Zay+
> Pikachu: Lisa
> Olimar: Zay+
> Lucario: Trela
> G&W: Hub
> Pit: bcb
> Tink: Trela
> ZSS: Mikey
> Kirby: Hub
> ROB: Hub
> DK: bcb
> Peach: Trela
> Fox: Zay+
> Luigi: Mikey
> Wolf: John
> Sheik: Hub
> PT: Trela
> Sonic: Hub
> Ness: bcb
> Bowser: Hub
> Lucas: bcb
> Ike: Waluigi
> Yoshi: Trela
> Mario: Zay+
> Falcon: bcb/Hub/Mikey Dispute
> Samus: Trela
> Jiggs: Hub
> Zelda: andyisjudo
> ]I challenge Trela: Tink     I am also challenging Cornymikey: ZSS


----------



## Hub12

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of TBT:
> 
> MK: Trela
> Snake: Trela
> Diddy: Trela
> Falco: Trela
> ICs: bcb
> Marth: andyisjudo
> Wario: bcb
> D3: Zay+
> Pikachu: Lisa
> Olimar: Zay+
> Lucario: Trela
> G&W: Hub
> Pit: bcb
> Tink: Trela
> ZSS: Mikey
> Kirby: Hub
> ROB: Hub
> DK: bcb
> Peach: Trela
> Fox: Zay+
> Luigi: Mikey
> Wolf: John
> Sheik: Hub
> PT: Trela
> Sonic: Hub
> Ness: bcb
> Bowser: Hub
> Lucas: bcb
> Ike: Waluigi
> Yoshi: Trela
> Mario: Zay+
> Falcon: bcb/Hub/Mikey Dispute
> Samus: Trela
> Jiggs: Hub
> Zelda: andyisjudo
> ]I challenge Trela: Tink     I am also challenging Cornymikey: ZSS
> 
> 
> 
> ogawd brawl died, Andy.
Click to expand...


----------



## andyisjudo

Hub12 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of TBT:
> 
> MK: Trela
> Snake: Trela
> Diddy: Trela
> Falco: Trela
> ICs: bcb
> Marth: andyisjudo
> Wario: bcb
> D3: Zay+
> Pikachu: Lisa
> Olimar: Zay+
> Lucario: Trela
> G&W: Hub
> Pit: bcb
> Tink: Trela
> ZSS: Mikey
> Kirby: Hub
> ROB: Hub
> DK: bcb
> Peach: Trela
> Fox: Zay+
> Luigi: Mikey
> Wolf: John
> Sheik: Hub
> PT: Trela
> Sonic: Hub
> Ness: bcb
> Bowser: Hub
> Lucas: bcb
> Ike: Waluigi
> Yoshi: Trela
> Mario: Zay+
> Falcon: bcb/Hub/Mikey Dispute
> Samus: Trela
> Jiggs: Hub
> Zelda: andyisjudo
> ]I challenge Trela: Tink     I am also challenging Cornymikey: ZSS
> 
> 
> 
> ogawd brawl died, Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOt really on BD thats where we all go now lol. So Hub you should join if your going to get a new wii and still brawl... And I still challenge Trela and Cornymikey
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

It died here, though.

BD is a totally diffrent place.


----------



## John102

Wolf: John

That's all I needed to see =D


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> Wolf: John
> 
> That's all I needed to see =D


John believe it or not I am actually challenging you for the Wolf spot lol

So ya whenever you want to do it is fine with me except for this wednesday

Good luck in our showdown and Trela I'm still challenging you for the Tink spot but Phaze 

will own me if I beat you  lol


----------



## John102

^

Wtf you talking about? This isn't anything like BD, no one plays brawl on TBT anymore.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm only aiming to keep the Lucario, PT, and Samus spot
> 
> And Hub, bcb's DK is actually good. He almost beat my Lucario with it, and need I remind you that I play MBmoney's DK all the time!


Despite the fact that I beat your Lucario with Falco your Falco somehow beats mine which I think is your general brawl knowledge because it's very different to any Falco main so you can keep that spot, I sucked and raged at this damn game anyway.


----------



## Trela

Lol Ditto's are ********, though, Horus. They don't mean much 

After Our Last Stand ends, I'm editing this thread with something good


----------



## andyisjudo

John102 said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Wtf you talking about? This isn't anything like BD, no one plays brawl on TBT anymore.


So I still wanna do it, how about this sense there is no Wolf mains on BD lol.... I challenge you for the best Wolf main


----------

